# Your Marc Jacobs in action!



## SuLi

I've noticed that many of the subforums have a "...in action" thread.  I did a little research and can't find anything similar here.  I definitely think that we need a MJ in action thread, so I am going to start it...well, kind of since I don't have a picture available right now.  I'd love to see how MJ PFers use your MJs.

So, start posting away everyone!


----------



## marclover

Great thread SuLi!  I can't wait to see everyone's pics!  I'll take some of my own and post later!


----------



## bag-addict

OK.  I'll go first.  I have a special coat tree which I use to display my MJ bags.  They are "in action", if you will, as decoration unless I decide to carry one of them on a particular day.  I get lots of comments from people about them.  Mostly they are remarks similar to "why do you have so many bags?!?"


----------



## Melly

^ How cute!!  I love your purple multipocket!  What color is that?


----------



## bag-addict

Melly said:


> ^ How cute!!  I love your purple multipocket!  What color is that?



Thanks so much!  The color is Amethyst (my birthstone!)


----------



## chloe.clementine

bag-addict said:


> Thanks so much!  The color is Amethyst (my birthstone!)



Omigod! Amethyst is so to die for!! I doubt that I can find it by now excet ebay, probably. By the way, looking at your MJ collections, I've been scratching my head trying to remember the name of that caramel/nutmeg MJ bag you have. The one that's right underneath the amethyst mp.


----------



## Dawn

Okay, I'm gonna guess at some of these!
Bark Sophia
Amethyst MP (I didn't know before you answered)
Washed Rose Blake
Black Stella

What color is the Blake at the bottom? What color red is that (in a MP?)? And is that a MP hiding in white? 

hehehe




bag-addict said:


> OK. I'll go first. I have a special coat tree which I use to display my MJ bags. They are "in action", if you will, as decoration unless I decide to carry one of them on a particular day. I get lots of comments from people about them. Mostly they are remarks similar to "why do you have so many bags?!?"


----------



## bag-addict

The color of the brown bag is Espresso and I *think* it's style is the double handle satchel.  It has a creamy color suede lining.  I really like the style of the bag, but wish it were just a couple of shades darker brown.


----------



## bag-addict

dawn71675 said:


> Okay, I'm gonna guess at some of these!
> Bark Sophia
> Amethyst MP (I didn't know before you answered)
> Washed Rose Blake
> Black Stella
> 
> What color is the Blake at the bottom? What color red is that (in a MP?)? And is that a MP hiding in white?
> 
> hehehe



You're good!  The Blake on the bottom is Taupe.  It's exactly the color of good khaki pants and has fuschia suede lining.  The white bag hiding in there is really small--not a multipocket but much smaller.  I forget the style name, but it has turquoise suede interior.


----------



## marclover

bag-addict...I love your coat tree idea!  They all look so happy together hanging around!  I love your amethyst MP, absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## bag-addict

You all are the nicest people I've never met!  Thanks for oogling my babies.  I forgot to mention earlier that the red bag is a Tomato Suzanna.  She's REALLY big!


----------



## chloe.clementine

I think I read somewhere (probably here ) that handbags are better stored in a closed space like a closet, stuffed to maintain the shape, in their dustbags, and not hung? But I guess if the handbag is empty, it should be fine? I will be afraid of dust, though. Well, I'm not sure this even true anyway.


----------



## bag-addict

Oh, my house doesn't have dust LOL!  I put bubble wrap inside most of the bags on my coat tree to keep their shape and also treat them to cleanings regularly.  I also take precautions to ensure that the handles/shoulder straps don't get out of shape.  Hopefully, those measures are well concealed in the photo though.


----------



## MPJ

Here's my large black MP!! I should take new pics of her with me in a cute outfit.


----------



## chloe.clementine

bag-addict said:


> Oh, my house doesn't have dust LOL!  I put bubble wrap inside most of the bags on my coat tree to keep their shape and also treat them to cleanings regularly.  I also take precautions to ensure that the handles/shoulder straps don't get out of shape.  Hopefully, those measures are well concealed in the photo though.



*bag-addict*, you sure are very nice to your purse! I've never thought to take them to cleaners. Where do you take them btw? I mean what kind of cleaners? Dry cleaners?  Or leather store? Oh, the caring for handbags that I wrote before, I got that from MJ card that came with my Stam bag. I think every bag has that little booklet.

*MPJ*, I think you look fine cause I can't take off my eyes from that bag!


----------



## MPJ

chloeclementine --  Thank you!! I want to take some pics of her with my new spring outfits.


----------



## lv_obsessed

Oooooooohh!!! FUN!!!

Here's me with my 05 stam in taupe:


----------



## thithi

Pretty bags girls!  I'd take a photo of mine but they're all snuggled away in their dustbags.


----------



## SuLi

Cute action shots everyone!

I especially love the bag-tree.  What an awesome idea.  Pieces of art.


----------



## marclover

MPJ--love your black MP!  Very cute!

lv_obsessed--the icey leather looks awesome in the picture!!


----------



## rongai

hii! 

this is my mj white east/west bag (i think)


----------



## marclover

Rongai--I love that bag!  The shape is great!!


----------



## Cheryl24

*bag-addict* - OMG!!!  I LOVE your bag tree!!!    Your bags are beautiful and so nicely displayed that way!


----------



## couturequeen

bag-addict said:


> OK.  I'll go first.  I have a special coat tree which I use to display my MJ bags.  They are "in action", if you will, as decoration unless I decide to carry one of them on a particular day.  I get lots of comments from people about them.  Mostly they are remarks similar to "why do you have so many bags?!?"



That's an incredible collection!


----------



## couturequeen

My maroon multipocket in action.


----------



## marclover

^^ Cool beach pics couturequeen!!


----------



## SuLi

couturequeen said:


> My maroon multipocket in action.


 
Nice pics!  Although...I would be nervous about carrying my MJ near water, knowing how klutzy I am!


----------



## alioops

Large Multipocket in Reykjavik...brrr


----------



## EMMY

couturequeen said:


> My maroon multipocket in action.


  This bag is definitely on my want list...Love that color!!! _Love this thread_!! Great idea *Suli*!!!! Using my Prada bag right now but when MJ's come out I'll be snapping some pics!!!! We need to get this thread started!!! Come on ladies!! Show us your MJ's!!!


----------



## Sofibella

Here is my black Stella today one with my outfit earlier and the other after getting comfy.


----------



## Cheryl24

^^Sooo pretty!!  You look great with that Stella!

BTW, I love your new avatar pic.  You always have the cutest pics!


----------



## Sofibella

Thanks Chery!


----------



## pretty1983

So cute!


----------



## KittyBag

This is so much fun!!  I am mid move right now, so my MJ's are snuggled away, but should be able to free them next week and snap a few pics!!


----------



## marclover

Love your black Stella *sofibella*!!  Super cute!


----------



## Keen

I'll play! Here's me with my spearmint Venetia. I wasn't sure it was for me when I first bought it but it's quickly becoming my favorite!


----------



## thithi

Love that color!  Green is always so surprisingly versatile!


----------



## saribeee

Everyone has such pretty bags - thanks for sharing, and I love the variety of colors. 

Bag-addict I was wondering where you purchased your bag tree? And I feel bad for people who don't understand why someone would want more than one bag lol


----------



## Sofibella

Love that spearmint venetia Keen! I am wearing green today too. I'll go take a pic. I am pretty casual today though.


----------



## Sofibella

Here is my cucumber Stella today.


----------



## chloe.clementine

Keen said:


> I'll play! Here's me with my spearmint Venetia. I wasn't sure it was for me when I first bought it but it's quickly becoming my favorite!


 
I LOVE spearmint! Unfortunately very hard to find these days  . It looks great on  you  and honestly, I think spearmint is best look on venetia. I don't know why


----------



## Keen

Sofibella said:


> Here is my cucumber Stella today.


 
Oh, nice! I do love MJ greens. 

And thanks for the nice comments about my Venetia, everyone!


----------



## ctm19

ooooh total LOVE for the cucumber Stella! I've never seen that color before!


----------



## marclover

*Keen*---your spearmint venetia is fabulous!  It looks great with your black dress!

*Sofibella*--I'm getting super jealous of your Stellas!  They're both gorgeous!!


----------



## yesther

LADIES!!! I LOVE this thread. Everyone's bags are so pretty! Most importantly, I love how different everyone looks carrying them.


----------



## graceful

bag-addict said:


> OK. I'll go first. I have a special coat tree which I use to display my MJ bags. They are "in action", if you will, as decoration unless I decide to carry one of them on a particular day. I get lots of comments from people about them. Mostly they are remarks similar to "why do you have so many bags?!?"


 
That is quite a collection!


----------



## graceful

Here is my venetia "in action." That is my fiance proposing to me almost a year ago!


----------



## bag-addict

How nice that your handbag could be part of such an important event!  Congrats!


----------



## Melly

Sofibella - I love your cucumber Stella!!  The color is beautiful!


----------



## SuLi

graceful said:


> Here is my venetia "in action." That is my fiance proposing to me almost a year ago!


 
What a great shot!


----------



## chloe.clementine

Okay, sorry for the bad resolution. What can I say, a handbag is more important than actually trying to save for a real camera .


----------



## graceful

Looks great on you chloe!  Love your dress too!  Who makes it?


----------



## chloe.clementine

Thanks! It's Development by Erica Davies.


----------



## Cheryl24

Oh Grace!!!  Love that pic...it's so special!!!


----------



## EMMY

..I hear ya Chloe on the resolution..I take mine at a lower resolution so I can upload pics to the pf..hence my pics s*ck!! Anyways..I guess it's my turn! I wore my black mp today....this is such a great bag...it's my 'no brainer' bag!!!


----------



## bag-addict

EMMY said:


> ..I hear ya Chloe on the resolution..I take mine at a lower resolution so I can upload pics to the pf..hence my pics s*ck!! Anyways..I guess it's my turn! I wore my black mp today....this is such a great bag...it's my 'no brainer' bag!!!



Great bag, and great glasses!  I also wear glasses and am envious of people who can make them look cool like you do!  You look smart and tough at the same time with your black MJ!!


----------



## EMMY

bag-addict said:


> Great bag, and great glasses! I also wear glasses and am envious of people who can make them look cool like you do! You look smart and tough at the same time with your black MJ!!


 
  LOL!!! Smart & tough huh?!?! Actually your assessment is pretty accurate!! Thanx for the compliment!!

** C'mon ladies more pics!!! ***


----------



## graceful

luvpurses24 said:


> Oh Grace!!! Love that pic...it's so special!!!


 
Thank you Cheryl!!  It was wonderful!


----------



## chloe.clementine

EMMY said:


> ..I hear ya Chloe on the resolution..I take mine at a lower resolution so I can upload pics to the pf..hence my pics s*ck!! Anyways..I guess it's my turn! I wore my black mp today....this is such a great bag...it's my 'no brainer' bag!!!


 
Well Emmy, at least you have REAL camera, haha


----------



## thithi

graceful said:


> Here is my venetia "in action." That is my fiance proposing to me almost a year ago!


I love the look of surprise on your face in this one.  You should have kept that Venetia for sentimental reasons!  Classic!


----------



## thithi

chloe.clementine said:


> Okay, sorry for the bad resolution. What can I say, a handbag is more important than actually trying to save for a real camera .


TDF!  Love washed rose!  pretty dress chloe!  you always have great dresses.


----------



## thithi

EMMY said:


> ..I hear ya Chloe on the resolution..I take mine at a lower resolution so I can upload pics to the pf..hence my pics s*ck!! Anyways..I guess it's my turn! I wore my black mp today....this is such a great bag...it's my 'no brainer' bag!!!


Love your MP Emmy, did you use your matching wallet too??  Those Chanel glasses ROCK!


----------



## bag-addict

Well, this weekend I finally cleaned out the clutter in my cheapo IKEA bookshelves and turned them into a pretend MJ store.  I like this more than the bag tree I was using, and I think it's a better way to keep the handles from getting bent.  What do you think?

PS - Don't you think a dark red bag is missing?  I think I'll begin a search!


----------



## thithi

gorgeous collection!  Can I shop at your MJ store??


----------



## Jeanjeanvaljean

bag-addict said:


> Well, this weekend I finally cleaned out the clutter in my cheapo IKEA bookshelves and turned them into a pretend MJ store.  I like this more than the bag tree I was using, and I think it's a better way to keep the handles from getting bent.  What do you think?
> 
> PS - Don't you think a dark red bag is missing?  I think I'll begin a search!




Wow!!!  I am jealous!


----------



## chloe.clementine

*bag-addict*, what a brilliant idea!! I love it! Too bad my apt doesn't have a lot of space to put bookshelves like that though I would like to throw out all DH record collections and replace them with my handbags  If only I could find a HUGE walk in closet in SF with my rent limitation. Almost impossible.


----------



## SuLi

Awesome "store" *bag-addict*!  I love how creative people on the subforum are!


----------



## ali w

bag-addict said:


> Well, this weekend I finally cleaned out the clutter in my cheapo IKEA bookshelves and turned them into a pretend MJ store. I like this more than the bag tree I was using, and I think it's a better way to keep the handles from getting bent. What do you think?
> 
> PS - Don't you think a dark red bag is missing? I think I'll begin a search!


 
*My goodness, I'm speechless Lovely collection!!!*


----------



## cosmofunshop

Gorgeous collection... i  luv them all ..


----------



## EMMY

chloe.clementine said:


> Well Emmy, at least you have REAL camera, haha


 
  You crack me up girl!!!


----------



## EMMY

bag-addict said:


> Well, this weekend I finally cleaned out the clutter in my cheapo IKEA bookshelves and turned them into a pretend MJ store. I like this more than the bag tree I was using, and I think it's a better way to keep the handles from getting bent. What do you think?
> 
> PS - Don't you think a dark red bag is missing? I think I'll begin a search!


  HOLY!!!! Great collection...how neat to see all your bags at once!!! I would be too paranoid they'd get dusty!!!  Yup I'm anal!


----------



## Cheryl24

*bag-addict:*  LOVE the way your MJ's are showcased!!!    I also like it better than the bag tree. I need to go to IKEA.


----------



## bag-addict

Go for the "Bonde" bookshelves!  Perfect for MJ's!


----------



## Cheryl24

^^Excellent!  Thanks bag-addict!!


----------



## lovekoobabags

OMG You have a gorgeous TDF collection! Beautiful 
If you number the boxes left to right what colors are 
4, 7,  10 ? thanks!


----------



## bag-addict

lovekoobabags said:


> OMG You have a gorgeous TDF collection! Beautiful
> If you number the boxes left to right what colors are
> 4, 7,  10 ? thanks!



Thanks so much!

#4 - Sophia in Bark (a warm, rich medium brown)
#7 - Blake in Taupe (true khaki)
#10 - Pocket Satchel in Thistle (a light grey/green)


----------



## lovekoobabags

bag-addict said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> #4 - Sophia in Bark (a warm, rich medium brown)
> #7 - Blake in Taupe (true khaki)
> #10 - Pocket Satchel in Thistle (a light grey/green)



Thanks!!! Wasn't a Thistle Pocket Satchel just up on ebay? Did you win that on ebay? So pretty - thistle rocks!!!


----------



## pquiles

bag-addict said:


> Well, this weekend I finally cleaned out the clutter in my cheapo IKEA bookshelves and turned them into a pretend MJ store. I like this more than the bag tree I was using, and I think it's a better way to keep the handles from getting bent. What do you think?
> 
> PS - Don't you think a dark red bag is missing? I think I'll begin a search!


 

Holy Freakin' Moly...Bag Addict... you have a totally awesome collection.  Can I come with Thithi to shop in your MJ store ...Pretty please?


----------



## Archipelago

Stammy and I in Las Vegas.


----------



## Archipelago

Alfred and I are good friends.


----------



## thequeen

I never come to the MJ forum, but girls, I love your purses!  Man, where have I been?  They gorgeous! I must get some MJ bags now!


----------



## EMMY

*archipelago* your pics are stunning!! You look great with your bags! Love both of them..Congrats!


----------



## graceful

Archipelago, love the stam on you!


----------



## C1976

OMG Bag-addict!  That is such a good idea with the shelves.    I would seriously "pray" to that "alter" every morning.   What a great collection of MJ bags!


----------



## Cheryl24

Archipelago said:


> Alfred and I are good friends.


 
I remember when you first posted this pic....you still look so rockin'!!!  Love the bag on you!


----------



## Melly

Those bags look amazing on you Archipelago!!


----------



## juicyChiq230

Hi bag-addict, your venetia is TDF! what color is it exactly?? =) it's a beautiful pink color!!


----------



## bag-addict

juicyChiq230 said:


> Hi bag-addict, your venetia is TDF! what color is it exactly?? =) it's a beautiful pink color!!



The color is Berry, and I ordered it recently from the Nordstrom Rack in Shaumburg, IL.  Got the tip from a fellow tPF member!  I read some posts either yesterday or this morning saying that Berry bags are popping up at other outlets, so if you want one order it before they're gone!


----------



## Sofibella

What a beautiful collection, Bag-addict! And Archipelago you look great with your bags!


----------



## Lisie

great bags


----------



## KittyBag

Here is Ms Maroon Sophia at an easter egg hunt this past weekend.  Very fun!


----------



## Cheryl24

^^You are so adorable at your Easter Egg hunt!!!  The Sophia looks great on you!!


----------



## Sofibella

Love your Sophia!


----------



## KittyBag

^ Thank you gals!! I just love the way it pops against my black jacket... and if it ever warms up here, I bet it will look good with spring clothes too!


----------



## RoseMary

KittyBag said:


> Here is Ms Maroon Sophia at an easter egg hunt this past weekend. Very fun!
> View attachment 158968


 
such a cute pic.


----------



## MarcJacobsAMy

heres my marc by marc jacobs saddle bag im taking it today on set of the city bank commercial i am in. lets hope they let me use it in the scene hahahaha i will try and get a picture of me on set wearing it hehheee


----------



## MarcJacobsAMy

the top i am wearing is marc by marc jacobs i got it on sale at macys just a few days ago


----------



## mahal512

Very chic! Good luck at the commercial!


----------



## SuLi

Cute *MarcJacobsAMy*!  Let us know when the commercial airs!


----------



## clearbright

here is a pic of me with my teal small multipocket! unfortunately i sold her a little while ago.


----------



## Archipelago

Blurry Picture






Close up of Hudson


----------



## Sofibella

Hudson looks great on you!


----------



## charismaticxoxo

^^ The Hudson looks lovely on you! What a gorgeous bag! ;D


----------



## lovekoobabags

clearbright said:


> here is a pic of me with my teal small multipocket! unfortunately i sold her a little while ago.




THIS BAG IS GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clearbright

lovekoobabags said:


> THIS BAG IS GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!



thank you! i wish i could find that color in a blake...


----------



## yesther

Sofibella said:


> Hudson looks great on you!


SOOOO GREAT FOR YOU!!!!


----------



## Sofibella

Here I am today with berry Stella.


----------



## C1976

Your stella is fantastic!  Berry is such a great color!


----------



## moodysmom10

oh i love your stella in that color!!!


----------



## Sofibella

Thanks c1976 and Moodysmom! How did this thread get all the way back on page 6? Bust out some poses girls!


----------



## Cheryl24

Took my new Cherry Blossom small MP to the grocery store with me today.    She's so pretty!


----------



## Miri

^ I love that cherry blossom MP!  Gorgeous!


----------



## chicaboo

I love that hudson bag. Thanks for sharing the pic!


----------



## Samantha's Collection

bag-addict said:


> Well, this weekend I finally cleaned out the clutter in my cheapo IKEA bookshelves and turned them into a pretend MJ store. I like this more than the bag tree I was using, and I think it's a better way to keep the handles from getting bent. What do you think?
> 
> PS - Don't you think a dark red bag is missing? I think I'll begin a search!


Wow! Your very own boutique.I love it.Great colors too.


----------



## Samantha's Collection

luvpurses24 said:


> Took my new Cherry Blossom small MP to the grocery store with me today.  She's so pretty!


Lovely. She is soo pretty. I like how you took the pic right next to the kool aid display


----------



## Samantha's Collection

*Archipelago*, you have great taste in bags and wear them well.


----------



## bag-addict

luvpurses24 said:


> Took my new Cherry Blossom small MP to the grocery store with me today.    She's so pretty!



I love those pictures!


----------



## Cheryl24

Samantha's Collection said:


> Lovely. She is soo pretty. I like how you took the pic right next to the kool aid display


 

Oh yeah!  I didn't even realize that.  I just decided to take pics wherever there weren't a lot of people around.  I didn't want people thinking I was strange taking pictures of my shopping cart.  

Thanks for the compliments ladies.  This is definitely my new favorite bag...at least for awhile.


----------



## girliceclimber

luvpurses24 said:


> Took my new Cherry Blossom small MP to the grocery store with me today.    She's so pretty!



Hehe, I love this pictures!  So cute!  And the bag is such a gorgeous shade of pink.


----------



## Needanotherbag

luvpurses24 - the cherry blossom MP is so pretty - I bet you get a lot of looks with that bag!


----------



## Sofibella

Beautiful MP Cheryl!


----------



## pquiles

Cheryl, I love your MP.  It's such a pretty color.


----------



## Cheryl24

Thanks ladies!!  I wore it with an all black outfit so the bag would be the focus of attention.  

*pquiles* - Do you recognize HEB?


----------



## pquiles

Is that the one right outside the Fort Sam gate??


----------



## Cheryl24

^^No, way over on the other side of town off of IH-10.  I just wondered if you could tell that it was HEB by the shopping baskets.  

Let's see more pics ladies!!  I'll try to take more too this summer while I have more free time.


----------



## pquiles

I could tell it was HEB.  I stayed on the post when I was in SA...I needed very close access to Northstar, KWIM?


----------



## SuLi

luvpurses24 said:


> Took my new Cherry Blossom small MP to the grocery store with me today.  She's so pretty!


 
I love how the bag is sitting there like a little child...that sounds very wrong, doesn't it?


----------



## tuffcookie

my stam and i at work (i work at a tattoo shop, hence all the boxes of latex gloves behind me!)


----------



## marclover

Wow tuffcookie, your tattoos are awesome!!!  Now your screen name totally makes sense!!  LOL!!

Great stam too, btw!!


----------



## marclover

*luvpurses24*--your CB MP is gorgeous!!  It's such a fabulous pink color!  I know what you mean about having more free time this summer...are you guys almost done with school???  I'm counting the days!!


----------



## tuffcookie

marclover said:


> Wow tuffcookie, your tattoos are awesome!!!  Now your screen name totally makes sense!!  LOL!!
> 
> Great stam too, btw!!



hah, thanks 
believe it or not, i actually have "tuff cookie" tattooed on the inside of my lip.


----------



## berrylove

WOW...you rock!!!


----------



## Needanotherbag

tuffcookie said:


> hah, thanks
> believe it or not, i actually have "tuff cookie" tattooed on the inside of my lip.


 
ouchie!!!!!!!!!


----------



## superem

omgosh!! i feel a mj lemming coming on!
new to this forum and absolutely  all your beautiful bags! especially the hudson


----------



## yes.please

tuffcookie...its awesome to see another sleeved lady from the nyc repping on tpf!!


----------



## tuffcookie

yes.please said:


> tuffcookie...its awesome to see another sleeved lady from the nyc repping on tpf!!



haha i thought i might have been the only one! i have two full sleeves and some other tattoos here and there.


----------



## yes.please

i know... it's a few and far between combo haha.

heres me on the stoop with my hudson and my new mj sunglasses... i've been going to intermix for a month now and trying them on!:shame:


----------



## tuffcookie

yes.please said:


> i know... it's a few and far between combo haha.
> 
> heres me on the stoop with my hudson and my new mj sunglasses... i've been going to intermix for a month now and trying them on!:shame:



i love your bag and your glasses. cute  i just got a little stam on sale today at saks! so what do you have tattooed on your arm?


----------



## yes.please

thanks... i just saw your photos- its sooo cute. i've been lusting after a small black stam for a while. youll have to tell me how you like yours! my arm is  kinda japanese style...women, flowers and what not.


----------



## purly

My cell phone doesn't take the best of pictures. It's from this past year's resort collection.


----------



## bag-addict

Purly,
Your bag is a beautiful shade of green.  What is it's name?


----------



## Melly

Bag-addict I believe Purly's bag is called the Dianne.  I don't think it came in green though (I could be wrong).  Maybe she has a black one and the lighting is bad?


----------



## purly

Haha, no it's "cocoa." My cell phone needs a better camera.

I should really start a collection thread and take the time to properly photograph everything.

But I think it did come in green.


----------



## Meta

Bump! Some pics to share and for us to drool on? Esp all of you who got fab deals during the recent sales!


----------



## fifthofapril

HEEHEE I definitely had to wear out my new satchel..it was such a beautiful day outside!


----------



## Coach Superfan

^^  SUCH a cute ensemble! 

weN84, awesome idea! I was wondering if someting like it existed..


----------



## Jira

bag-addict said:


> ...IKEA bookshelves and turned them into a pretend MJ store.




Looks like the real thing! I love it!


----------



## sahree

luvpurses24 said:


> Took my new Cherry Blossom small MP to the grocery store with me today.    She's so pretty!



SUCH a great color. I love it!


----------



## MPJ

OMG I'm drooling over everyone's Stellas and MPs...and I was never a fan of the Hudson until I saw it "in action" in here...whoa. 

Here's a kinda dark pic of me with Farrah (my black TT Faridah). I should take better photos - maybe today when I take some "in action" shots of Lola!


----------



## smooches

Marc by Marc Jacobs Ruth in mustard


----------



## smooches

Marc Jacobs Jane in black


----------



## smooches

Marc Jacobs Pocket Satchel in dark indigo (I think that is the correct color)


----------



## fifthofapril

Coach Superfan said:


> ^^  SUCH a cute ensemble!
> 
> weN84, awesome idea! I was wondering if someting like it existed..



Thanks a bunches!!


Oh man, that MJ store is heaven!! Too bad I have no room in my closet for that!


----------



## HitchcockBlonde

Bordeaux Blake and Bordeaux Manolos!
Look, they match!  (Almost!)


----------



## jun3machina

what a great thread! love the tattoo girls!!!


----------



## DivasDare

HitchcockBlonde said:


> Bordeaux Blake and Bordeaux Manolos!
> Look, they match! (Almost!)


 
Whoa... you've got great shoes!  I love seeing your post with the avi... great.  Your bag looks great!


----------



## HitchcockBlonde

Thank you!  Shoes are my second favorite thing to wear, after handbags of course!


----------



## HitchcockBlonde

bag-addict said:


> Well, this weekend I finally cleaned out the clutter in my cheapo IKEA bookshelves and turned them into a pretend MJ store. I like this more than the bag tree I was using, and I think it's a better way to keep the handles from getting bent. What do you think?
> 
> PS - Don't you think a dark red bag is missing? I think I'll begin a search!



WOW - may I just say that these shelves of MJ bags are like my idea of heaven?? 

What a great idea.  Looks wonderful!


----------



## tuffcookie

jun3machina said:


> what a great thread! love the tattoo girls!!!


 
jess (yes.please) and i both have many many tattoos.  just like handbags, you can never have too many tattoos (...in my opinion atleast)!


----------



## jun3machina

/\ i love your sleeves!!!

and those ikea boxes?!?!?! oh crap...im going to go get some of those.....that looks so awesome!


----------



## ajindoll

Why isn't this a sticky thread?  This would be a great aide....especially for MJ "newbies" like me.


----------



## Meta

Bump! C'mon where are pics of all the Mayfair, Mina, Stam, etc?


----------



## Meta

Here's a modeling pic of my Little Stam in Milk


----------



## shop2drop1

weN84, you are too cute!  The little stam is perfect on you!


----------



## JAP4life

HitchcockBlonde said:


> Bordeaux Blake and Bordeaux Manolos!
> Look, they match!  (Almost!)




That bag and those shoes....wow just


----------



## Meta

shop2drop1 said:


> weN84, you are too cute!  The little stam is perfect on you!



Thanks! :shame: I'm trying to figure out how much use I would get outta the Little Stam though.


----------



## Meta

I'm sure you ladies have lots of modeling shots of your bags in action so post away!


----------



## cindy05

I just received my Eggshell stam today. I love it!! It looks whiter than it really is in these photos. Its more like an off white color.









Here is a pic with me and my indigo Ines purchased about 2 weeks ago at SAKS for $658!!!


----------



## fettfleck

weN84 - I love your look with the little stam! So cute. Think I also need a little stam...

cindy05, congratulation to your eggshell patchwork. It is indeed a gorgeous bag! I love how you look so happy!  Maybe I should keep mine.


----------



## Cheryl24

Love your bags cindy05!  That Indigo Ines is gorgeous!!


----------



## cindy05

Thanks! These bags do put a smile on my face. I feel like the joker with the smile painted on. lol. 

Fettfleck: You were my inspiration for getting the eggshell. Why were you planning on get rid of yours?


----------



## fettfleck

cindy05 said:


> Fettfleck: You were my inspiration for getting the eggshell. Why were you planning on get rid of yours?



Thanx!  Shortly after I got my eggshell patchwork stam, I was so happy to get my hand on a quilted almond stam. When it arrived, I realized that I somehow prefer the quilted look. So I was thinking to resell the patchwork to finance a LV Trevi PM, which I also like very much, but is similar expensive... But don't be sad. Yesterday I went out carrying the almond stam and when coming back I feel like I have to take another look on my eggshell pw stam, so I tried it on. It does look a little different to the quilted one, also the shape. The color will be gorgeous for summer, so maybe I will just keep her...


----------



## cindy05

fettfleck said:


> Thanx!  Shortly after I got my eggshell patchwork stam, I was so happy to get my hand on a quilted almond stam. When it arrived, I realized that I somehow prefer the quilted look. So I was thinking to resell the patchwork to finance a LV Trevi PM, which I also like very much, but is similar expensive... But don't be sad. Yesterday I went out carrying the almond stam and when coming back I feel like I have to take another look on my eggshell pw stam, so I tried it on. It does look a little different to the quilted one, also the shape. The color will be gorgeous for summer, so maybe I will just keep her...




Looks like we have the same taste in bags. I was initially looking for a quilted MJ in a lighter color but ran into your post about the patchwork eggshell and I loved it and there happened to be one on ebay from a reputable seller. I could not resist and dont regret it. I will probably end up getting a regular quilted one as well. Perhaps in one of those fun colors. I really like the dark purple (plum?) one in the shiny patent leather. I loooove that one!! I also lust after the LV Trevi PM....but the price tag is quite steep. But its such a gorgeous and ladylike bag!!!


----------



## fettfleck

cindy05 said:


> Looks like we have the same taste in bags. I was initially looking for a quilted MJ in a lighter color but ran into your post about the patchwork eggshell and I loved it and there happened to be one on ebay from a reputable seller. I could not resist and dont regret it. I will probably end up getting a regular quilted one as well. Perhaps in one of those fun colors. I really like the dark purple (plum?) one in the shiny patent leather. I loooove that one!! I also lust after the LV Trevi PM....but the price tag is quite steep. But its such a gorgeous and ladylike bag!!!



Oh yes! I now mention your signature! Hehe - I love the looks of the Trevi, I already went a few times to try it. Initially I liked the GM, as I like big bags  - but it was just too big for my size, thus the PM. But I still have to spare same money for it. 

The plum stam indeed is a great one! I saw that one from iluymybags and it is just sooo gorgeous. I am definetely stam addicted now. I will rethink my decision about keeping the eggshell patchwork. And I would love to get a colorful little stam for going out! :shame:


----------



## Meta

My latest acquisition, my first MbyMJ


----------



## Coach Superfan

^^ cute! Is that the one that's called the Owl or something? very nice choice for your first mbmj, wen!!

cindy! you look so adorable holding up your stam and ines proudly! i really love the indigo from that season (I practically drooled on the PW indigo Stam when it came out)


----------



## Luv n bags

cindy05 said:


> I just received my Eggshell stam today. I love it!! It looks whiter than it really is in these photos. Its more like an off white color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic with me and my indigo Ines purchased about 2 weeks ago at SAKS for $658!!!


 
Love your Ines. I am waiting for mine to be delivered today!  Can't wait!


----------



## Cheryl24

weN84 said:


> My latest acquisition, my first MbyMJ


 
Woo Hoo Wendy!!!  You got it!  It's just gorgeous.  That red really pops!  I love that you can wear two different ways.  Congrats doll!


----------



## goldenflower

weN84 said:


> My latest acquisition, my first MbyMJ



Ooh, that's the one you told me about!  It looks fantastic on you, and I LOVE the red (of course!).  Congratulations!


----------



## jun3machina

OMG wen!!! I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!! so much more versatile than a speedy IMO...i hope you're going to keep it!!


----------



## Cheryl24

I love how the front of the bag really does look like a little owl face.


----------



## xiannie

weN84 said:


> My latest acquisition, my first MbyMJ



Oh my lord, that bag is unbelievable stunning* weN84*. I can't find it stocked in any online store, must have sold out...


----------



## JAP4life

I absolutely love that owl bag!


----------



## cindy05

Love the color and owl look!


----------



## Joke

Wen love your owl look!!!!


----------



## fashion_guru86

Congrats *weN84*!!! The bag looks great on you, totally worth all the hassel to get it. I didn't care for the strap when I first got the bag, but it looks really good in your modeling pics. I'm totally gonna wear it tonight. Have fun with your new bag!


----------



## Meta

MJSuperfan said:
			
		

> ^^ cute! Is that the one that's called the Owl or something? very nice choice for your first mbmj, wen!!



Yes, its called the Owl Lady bag!





			
				jun3machina said:
			
		

> OMG wen!!! I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!! so much more versatile than a speedy IMO...i hope you're going to keep it!!


Yes, I think it has quench my thirst for a Speedy! 




			
				xiannie said:
			
		

> Oh my lord, that bag is unbelievable stunning* weN84*. I can't find it stocked in any online store, must have sold out...


You might wanna try calling Saks although I believe I bought the last one in the system. Let me know if you need an SA. 





			
				fashion_guru86 said:
			
		

> Congrats *weN84*!!! The bag looks great on you, totally worth all the hassel to get it. I didn't care for the strap when I first got the bag, but it looks really good in your modeling pics. I'm totally gonna wear it tonight. Have fun with your new bag!



We're bag twins! I can't thank you enough for all your help! 




			
				luvpurses24 said:
			
		

> Woo Hoo Wendy!!! You got it! It's just gorgeous. That red really pops! I love that you can wear two different ways. Congrats doll!






			
				goldenflower said:
			
		

> Ooh, that's the one you told me about! It looks fantastic on you, and I LOVE the red (of course!). Congratulations!






			
				Jap4life said:
			
		

> I absolutely love that owl bag!






			
				cindy05 said:
			
		

> Love the color and owl look!






			
				Joke said:
			
		

> Wen love your owl look!!!!



 Thank you for all your kind words!


----------



## pekie

:shame: Me and my only stam.. i  her


----------



## xi_captain

Wen, love that owl bag. The color is so vibrant!


----------



## jun3machina

"HOT TAMALE!"
*no, not the bag...it's the name of the sweet nail-polish i found that matches my bag!


----------



## akemibabe

wow.... they are very nice together.... of course, beautiful bag.....


----------



## JAP4life

pekie said:


> :shame: Me and my only stam.. i  her





The Stam looks awesome on you!


----------



## JAP4life

jun3machina said:


> "HOT TAMALE!"
> *no, not the bag...it's the name of the sweet nail-polish i found that matches my bag!





*Too frickin' cute.*


----------



## Meta

BuMp!


----------



## Luv n bags

tigertrixie said:


> Love your Ines. I am waiting for mine to be delivered today! Can't wait!


 
Love your Ines in Indigo - I have it in Bordeaux, Indigo and Black.  Do you think I like this style?


----------



## Southern-Belle

My neutral Stam in action at the office.


----------



## Joke

^Great action pic!


----------



## Cheryl24

^^Very nice Southern-Belle!


----------



## akemibabe

Love your shoes Southern-Belle


----------



## Southern-Belle

Thanks MJ girls...


----------



## pursemonkey

Love the stam, love the shoes, love how hard you're working


----------



## Ghost55

This is a HOT pic! Love it!


----------



## JAP4life

^ Very hot pic! I love those jeans S-B, who from??


----------



## Melly

Ghost55 said:


> This is a HOT pic! Love it!


 
Great pic!  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Southern-Belle

JAP4life said:


> ^ Very hot pic! I love those jeans S-B, who from??



Thank you.  They're by Joe's and the style is Rocker.


----------



## wasabipea

I love Joe's jeans... fits the tush perfectly 



Southern-Belle said:


> Thank you. They're by Joe's and the style is Rocker.


----------



## cindy05




----------



## jennytalula

Oh how cute! I love how the bag goes with the (btw gorgeous!) dress!


----------



## grace7

cindy05: beautiful picture, and of course love the bag


----------



## pursemonkey

cindy05 - What a gorgeous pic! You and your bag both look lovely


----------



## JAP4life

You look great Cindy!

Thanks for the info Southern-Belle, I'm going to check them out!


----------



## cindy05

everyone for your sweet compliments. That is a BCBG dress that I got on sale in Woodbury for $29!!


----------



## Southern-Belle

Cindy05 your Stam is TDF...


----------



## CherryFarmGirl

cindy05 said:


>


 What a great picture Cindy!  That Stam is perfect on you.


----------



## jun3machina

southern belle~ your stam and those shoes + GOLD! gorgeous pic!!! 

cindy~ that stam looks sososoosososos pretty with your pretty dress and your pretty smile! nice pics!


----------



## jun3machina

thought i'd share my julianne photoshoot on here too. enjoy!


----------



## jun3machina




----------



## Izznit

^^You better work*snap* it*snap* out *snap* Jun!!!!!! Friggin FIERCE!


----------



## christeeny151

Those are great Jun! Marc Jacobs needs to give you a call for his next ad campaign!

Cindy... I love your stam & your cardi! Such a cute picture.


----------



## jun3machina




----------



## Joke

Jun, you're ads are FANTASTIC!


----------



## flugangst

Jun, you've got the Juergen Teller look down pat!  Those are great shots (and a beautiful bag).


----------



## cindy05

Jun,

Those modelling pics are awesome!! Very artistic. Love the bag!

Thanks for the compliments gals! It was thanks to all you lovely ladies here on TPF who introduced me to MJ and his stams.:okay:


----------



## JAP4life

Holy ****ake June. Those ads look "real".


----------



## pursemonkey

JAP4life said:


> *Holy ****ake* June. Those ads look "real".


----------



## anachronism

omgosh, I thought Jun was a model for MJ. 
:S


----------



## mslgrrl

omg jun! as randy would say "you're the bomb!"  hehe.  these are great jun!


----------



## MJDaisy

jun! you look great in those ads! they could totally pass for real ads.


----------



## jun3machina

izznit, christeeny, JAP4life, pursemonkey, flugangst, cindy05, anachronism, mslgrrrl, mjdaisy: thank you all! glad you enjoy these. i had fun doing them...


----------



## smooches

JAP4life said:


> Holy ****ake June. Those ads look "real".


 
I totally agree.  I was almost going to ask if you were a MJ model, Jun!


----------



## jun3machina

JAP4life said:


> *Holy ****ake* June. Those ads look "real".


 i have to use that one of these days! AWESOME


----------



## Southern-Belle

jun3machina said:


>



OMG... 

This is so good it looks like a real MJ ad.  Especially the way you have your bag angled.  I love it.


----------



## Southern-Belle

This picture was taking with my camera phone.  I don't know why it's so tiny and I don't know how to make it bigger.  I'm wearing my Jackie O sunglasses, jeans, and teal Bruna...






Me at the office on a different day with a different outfit on. I thought the teal looked so cute with my snakeskin sandals. This was taken with my regular camera.


----------



## JAP4life

^ Once again nothing short of sexy and fab. I love your style S-B!


----------



## jun3machina

SB~ you have the best shoes ever! those are so darn sexy i love it!


----------



## Southern-Belle

Thanks MJ girls. 

Jap4life I try to be grown and sexy lol.

Jun3machina I love shoes. I try to get at least one pair a month and they don't have to be the high end ones either.


----------



## Cheryl24

^^Girl, you need to stop with all of those shoes.  So HOT!  And of course your Teal Bruna is completely gorgeous.


----------



## thithi

Those shoes are hot!!  I ordered a pair of Sam Edelman python gladiator sandals that have that exact print.  I can't wait to get em, especially if they look that good on.


----------



## lanechange84

Jun! Those pictures look great! Did you take them with a regular camera? The colors are so striking!


----------



## aquablueness

i was just sitting around at Macy's in Walnut Creek waiting for my DBF bro to try on clothes. here's my one and only MJ stam:


----------



## jun3machina

how pretty!!!!!


----------



## pursemonkey

Love that patchwork Stam!! Gorgie!


----------



## Joke

looking good aquablueness!


----------



## HollyDolly




----------



## chuchulu

HollyDolly said:


>



I think my brain just exploded...is this stam green? Crap...you're all brainwashing me into wanting a stam now...


----------



## karmenzsofia

^ looks like a Topaz Stam, and it's preciosa


----------



## HollyDolly

its actually teal, but if you ask me if its s/s or f/w, i think i might have a migraine!


----------



## I<3MJ

^ Holly, you're adorable!!!


----------



## moodysmom10

i  teal!! beautiful bag!!


----------



## Ghost55

Holly~ That is way too cute! The bag and the pic...


----------



## Cheryl24

OK, I know these shots are a little silly but I used my new Sap Green Pocket Satchel for the first time today and I was just so enamored with it, I decided he needed to be photographed.  So here's my new bag checking out my 4th grade classroom!


----------



## karmenzsofia

.


----------



## IrishMommy2four

^ How fun Cheryl!!!    that action shot!  The SAP pops against all of your primary colors in the room!


----------



## pursemonkey

Holly - LOVE the teal stam Sooo pretty!!

Cheryl - What a cute shot! Look at your desk Snoopy!! And the satchel is beautiful!


----------



## shop2drop1

Love that bag *Holly*, I have the same one, I'm inspired to carry it tomorrow...

*Cheryl*, I know I've told you before that you've gotta be the most stylish teacher, but seriously, if I walked into a conference with you & saw one of your bags, I would spend the whole time talking about it.    Gotta love Sap Green!


----------



## grace7

holly- i* love *your bag...that color  
cheryl- i love your sap green satchel, and that classroom pic is so cute! i agree with shop2drop, you are one stylish teacher


----------



## jun3machina

that sap green bag is so bright and fun! it looks right at home at school! congrats for being one fashion savvy school teacher!


----------



## Ghost55

luvpurses24 said:


> OK, I know these shots are a little silly but I used my new Sap Green Pocket Satchel for the first time today and I was just so enamored with it, I decided he needed to be photographed.  So here's my new bag checking out my 4th grade classroom!


 
Holla' fellow teacherite...! I have a tree for my sticker sheets!

Cute pic!


----------



## suprechic99

luvpurses24 said:


> OK, I know these shots are a little silly but I used my new Sap Green Pocket Satchel for the first time today and I was just so enamored with it, I decided he needed to be photographed.  So here's my new bag checking out my 4th grade classroom!



Okay Cheryl... that is SO CUTE- love the sap!- but I couldn't help notice how the angle of the folder makes it look like it says "asswork"... omg I'm immature :shame:


----------



## Dawn

suprechic99 said:


> Okay Cheryl... that is SO CUTE- love the sap!- but I couldn't help notice how the angle of the folder makes it look like it says "asswork"... omg I'm immature :shame:



 hehe i noticed that too.  

cheryl, i looove that bag! what a nice pop of color!


----------



## cherylmeadows2

Cheryl, not only are we name twins, but we are bag twins! I got my sap satchel about 10 days ago and haven't even looked at my other bags. It's a fabulous color and the lining kills me it's so beautiful!


----------



## smooches

Here is me at work in the bathroom so I can get a action shot. No not that kind of action shot, eww. LOL






Edit: Small Selma in Lavender Fall 2005


----------



## jun3machina

Dawn said:


> hehe i noticed that too.
> 
> cheryl, i looove that bag! what a nice pop of color!


oh damn!


----------



## jun3machina

smooches~ is that a lavender selma?? gorgeous!


----------



## smooches

jun3machina said:


> smooches~ is that a lavender selma?? gorgeous!


 
Yes, I just came back to edit since I realized I didn't give any bag info., duh!


----------



## baglover1973

^pretty bag smooches!!!  Love the color...and I love the selma!!


----------



## Southern-Belle

Nice Ladies


----------



## pursemonkey

Smooches - you're too funny and that is one hot bag!! I love the Selma and that color is TDF!!


----------



## grace7

pretty bag *smooches*!


----------



## Cheryl24

Thank you so much for your compliments *karmen, shop2drop, Pursemonkey, Irishmommy, grace7, Ghost, Jun, and Dawn!*  You girls are the sweetest!

And OMG *superchic*, you crack me up!!!  It does look like it says "ASSWORK"...LOL!!!!!

*smooches *- I love your Lavender Selma!! It looks so amazing on you!


----------



## karmenzsofia

smooches said:


> Here is me at work in the bathroom so I can get a action shot. No not that kind of action shot, eww. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Small Selma in Lavender Fall 2005


----------



## fettfleck

My Stam was allowed to go with me to Valencia:


----------



## pursemonkey

Your stam looks very happy, Fettfleck! Hope you both had a nice time!


----------



## fettfleck

pursemonkey said:


> Your stam looks very happy, Fettfleck! Hope you both had a nice time!



Thx, pm! We had a great time. I made some additional pics when waiting for the guys (I get bored easily) - they always need more time than girls.


----------



## baglover1973

^very nice!!! I love your outfit...very chic lady!


----------



## fettfleck

Thanx baglover1973!  I especially love that top. It matches my stam.


----------



## I<3MJ

love the pics!!  They look like an ad from Travel & Leisure


----------



## HmMmluvthatbag

Gorgeous setting fettfleck!  All the neutrals make it richer - Ms. Stam fits right in with those gorgeous settings!


----------



## SarahP

fettfleck, you look amazing with your beautiful bag in a beautiful room. Great pics!


----------



## fettfleck

Thank you girls. Unfortunately it is not my apartment, just my hotel room (went to a conference this weekend - superhot Valencia, Spain). The best thing was, that it had a gorgeous "walk-in-closet" (not sure if it is called like that...?). I am standing in it on the first pic - two-sided fully covered in mirrors. I would love to have something like that in my own apartment...


----------



## Luv n bags

fettfleck said:


> Thx, pm! We had a great time. I made some additional pics when waiting for the guys (I get bored easily) - they always need more time than girls.


 
You look like a model.  Very nice outfit and nice stam!


----------



## shopaphilia

I love all these gorgeous MJ action pics!

Everyone looks so wonderful and their bags look stunning too!


----------



## tuffcookie

^^ cool pics fettfleck!


----------



## karmenzsofia

we need more pictures!


----------



## fettfleck

Hehe, how about a photo contest? I love browsing through all kind of modeling pics!


----------



## Beany

Wow Annie you look fabulous, so glam


----------



## Awwgeez

fettfleck said:


> Thx, pm! We had a great time. I made some additional pics when waiting for the guys (I get bored easily) - they always need more time than girls.


 

What awesome pics Fett


----------



## fettfleck

Thank you tigertrixie, tuffcookie, Beany and Barmakian!  My little stam also went with me, but as I noticed now, was disguised in every pic... The chain still looks fab though...


----------



## fettfleck

bump. like this one.


----------



## baglover1973

i love that pic of you at the aquarium!! it's so dreamy fett!!!


----------



## fettfleck

baglover1973 said:


> i love that pic of you at the aquarium!! it's so dreamy fett!!!



Thank you BL, I like that shark.  And little stam was with me, but was buried under my pashmina.

I hope some more pics will be posted here. I love all those action pics and modeling pics with MJ bags!


----------



## fdfriedrich

Here are a couple of "action" shots of my MJ Bags.  Sorry, I'm not in them.  Although if you look closely at the first one, you can find a blurry picture of me in the background.

This one is from last week.  It's my Black (with Gold HW) Venetia, sitting on my desk at work, getting ready to go to lunch.    

http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=2446&pictureid=19886


Here is one from today.  It's my Black MJ Tere Shopper, on my designated purse cabinet.  I keep one of my file cabinet tops cleared off for my purse to sit while I work.  : ) 

http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=2446&pictureid=19887


----------



## blackonmaroon

fettfleck said:


> Thx, pm! We had a great time. I made some additional pics when waiting for the guys (I get bored easily) - they always need more time than girls.



I just love all your pics so much, fett - you always look like you're in a magazine ad or something!  Your Stam looks so beautiful in these shots.


----------



## seven7

^I agree, your pics are supernice, fettfleck.


----------



## IrishMommy2four

Look who I had out for a night on the town! I love that little bag, and it's twin sister zebra too


----------



## Cheryl24

^^Aww, cute!!  Love that little Cammie.  You look great Irishmommy!


----------



## jun3machina

what a great outfit irish!! i LOVE IT!


----------



## IrishMommy2four

thnx girlfriends!

I haven't carried my zebra yet, but I plan on it Valentine's Day when hubster is taking me out to dinner and drinks!


----------



## Ghost55

*^^ irish Looking HOT and Fett wow!!!!!!

Here is me today after work~*


----------



## Ghost55

fdfriedrich said:


> Here are a couple of "action" shots of my MJ Bags.  Sorry, I'm not in them.  Although if you look closely at the first one, you can find a blurry picture of me in the background.
> 
> This one is from last week.  It's my Black (with Gold HW) Venetia, sitting on my desk at work, getting ready to go to lunch.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=2446&pictureid=19886
> 
> 
> Here is one from today.  It's my Black MJ Tere Shopper, on my designated purse cabinet.  I keep one of my file cabinet tops cleared off for my purse to sit while I work.  : )
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=2446&pictureid=19887


*
Cute action shots! Thanks for sharing!*


----------



## Needanotherbag

Ghost you are just too adorable - and that bag looks so perfect on you!!


----------



## Ghost55

*Thanks babe!...I love my Huddy the bestest!*


----------



## Beany

Oh Jen you look fantastic with your Hudson & love your glasses, they're fab hon Of course you love Huddy the bestest, that bag was meant for you.


----------



## blackonmaroon

Tres chic, IrishMommy and Ghost!!


----------



## xi_captain

Looking good ladies!

IrishMommy - Love the Cammie. It seem like the perfect going out bag. 

Ghost - Wow, that Hudson is just tdf!  I never get tired of seeing pics of striping bags.


----------



## Izznit

Ghost, I love your outfit, you look so cute with your hudson!


----------



## IrishMommy2four

Ghost you have the "Sexy Librarian" look down girl!!!  LOVE it


----------



## jun3machina

here's me and my blake yesterday...waiting for capra...


----------



## dragoncandy

supa chic, i love your look.. and your background blend so well.. gorgeous lady!!


----------



## dragoncandy

IrishMommy2four said:


> Look who I had out for a night on the town! I love that little bag, and it's twin sister zebra too


 
that's a cute bag.. and you look hot in that jeans


----------



## Ghost55

*Beany, Blackon, Irish, Izznit, XI~ Thank you all so much. That hudson was/is meant for me. I love her so~
*
*
Jun~ You look fabulous as always!!!!*


----------



## IrishMommy2four

thanks Dragon! 

And June......you belong in an Indie film!


----------



## Needanotherbag

June you need to be an MJ model!!!!


----------



## suretobuy

jun, you are completely adorable!


----------



## jun3machina

thanks girls! you are all too sweet! :shame: i just posted these in my capra thread, but here's my new capra  i've been using her since she arrived


----------



## jennytalula

Wow the MJ ladies really _are_ the hotties on this forum!


----------



## blackonmaroon

Awesome modeling pics, june!  Your black Blake (yay - we're twins again!) and your Capra look fabulous on you!


----------



## fettfleck

Woo, June love Capra on you! Wow, it really is much larger than I thought.


----------



## debora4ever

Awesome bag! You look great!


----------



## chuchulu

Jun3, question, is that the Lou Capra or just the Capra? I'm so confused...because I am kind of digging that bag...even though I have zero funds to buy!


----------



## blackonmaroon

^ It's just the Capra, chuchulu.  I'm pretty sure the Lou has a different kind of leather.


----------



## jun3machina

^yup BOM's right. i think cheryl has both, because i know of this lou capra you speak of. maybe she can do a side by side shot


----------



## Cheryl24

^^I only have 2 Capra-Capras.  LOL  They're both from the Fall 06 season.  I think Coachsuperfan is the only one I know of who has a Bal Harbour Lou-Capra.


----------



## jun3machina

that's who's got it. i got you two mixed up. whoops!


----------



## Cheryl24

^^LOL, that's okay Jun!  We're all part of the same Capra-Lou family!


----------



## FlyGirl27

Amazing!! I just purchased a MJ Blake and can't wait to get it after seeing all of these pics


----------



## jun3machina

post some modeling pics hon!!

i need to add to this thread, yo!


----------



## moodysmom10

yo! do it 

hahaha


----------



## aquablueness

June is lookin great!!!


----------



## Dawn

jun3machina said:


> thanks girls! you are all too sweet! :shame: i just posted these in my capra thread, but here's my new capra  i've been using her since she arrived



i don't know how i missed this! 
you should totally be a model for MJ. You are so pretty junie!


----------



## mymartna

nice your really are pretty junie.. I'm planning to get a marc jacobs sunglass this march. marcjacobsfan.com/photo/sunglassess/marcj_mj045s_0086-h9.jpg


----------



## MyJoelle

My Best friend man-handling my venetia on the beach in Santa Monica


----------



## jun3machina

LOL!!!  that picture is great!


----------



## jun3machina

Dawn said:


> i don't know how i missed this!
> you should totally be a model for MJ. You are so pretty junie!


 awh...you girls are too sweet! :shame:


----------



## FlyGirl27

that picture is amazing!!


----------



## KimLvoe

Not really a good view of it, but here is me and my friend with my 1 and only Marc Jacobs bag. I love it so much!


----------



## Izznit

^I love candids! Both you and your friend are SO pretty!!!


----------



## KimLvoe

Izznit said:


> ^I love candids! Both you and your friend are SO pretty!!!


 
Thank you, I really appreciate that.


----------



## shopaphilia

kim - you and your friend are so cute! and that bag is awesome. it really goes with your great style!


----------



## ginag

KimLvoe said:


> Thank you, I really appreciate that.



agreed! what bag is that?  And i'm going to go OT here and ask you what your skincare regimens are, because you both have gorgeous skin!


----------



## sweetart

you, your bag, and your friend are gorgeous!


----------



## rorosity

Great pic, Kim.  It looks like you are having a great time and you are both so pretty!
Love the bag, too!


----------



## rorosity

Love that pic, Jun!  You are very chic and that Capra is TDF.  I saw a girl carrying a beige Capra at Bloomie's and it looked great.


----------



## KimLvoe

ginag said:


> agreed! what bag is that? And i'm going to go OT here and ask you what your skincare regimens are, because you both have gorgeous skin!


 
Honestly, I have no clue what the name of this bag is called. Im not really a MJ heavy bag shopper, love there shoes and clothes though. Makeup- I use Mac for my face, like foundation and powder, ect. Eye makeup and lips I use Chanel and YSL. Moisturizer, Primer, and Fix+ always should be in your daily use. Sorry for the Off Topic discussion ladies. Feel free to write me a message Ginag, and we can talk more there.

Back to topic- Thank you all ladies for your sweet comments!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Hopefully it's okay to post a MBMJ bag here...

My metallic check groovee!!


----------



## studio

junie, you totally remind me of eliza dushku!


----------



## shopaphilia

iluvbagsnshoes - love that metal check groovee!!

i love your entire outfit actually! and your hair is sooo pretty!


----------



## Mila_Pops

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Hopefully it's okay to post a MBMJ bag here...
> 
> My metallic check groovee!!


::GASP:: OMG!  I love that Groovee!  I like shiny/sparkly bags; they make me go  lol.


----------



## jun3machina

studio said:


> junie, you totally remind me of eliza dushku!


 and i have no clue who that is...*runs off to google. LOL


----------



## Izznit

ginag said:


> agreed! what bag is that?  And i'm going to go OT here and ask you what your skincare regimens are, because you both have gorgeous skin!



It's the irina, but I think it's the one with one strap? I don't know if it had a different name, but it's from the same line/season.

Edit: googled and neiman marcus calls it the Irina Quilted Leather Large Hobo


----------



## dbeth

Hi ladies,
I am kindof new here at Purse Forum. I am a big MJ fan! But have cheated a few times with Chloe and recently YSL!

I am loving everyone's bags, especially the Stams, any style with gold chains, or the quilted look.

Here are a few pics of my Cherry Tart Patchwork Ines bag. The true color is kindof hard to capture. This bag was my very first MJ! ( I have two MBMJ's.) I absolutely love it! But not as much as my new Stam I just got!   I'll have to get some pics later.


----------



## pursemonkey

Gah! That is such a gorgeous bag!! And I love your coat, BTW! Can't wait to see pics of the new stam - what color did you get? Congrats and welcome to the forum!!


----------



## dbeth

pursemonkey said:


> Gah! That is such a gorgeous bag!! And I love your coat, BTW! Can't wait to see pics of the new stam - what color did you get? Congrats and welcome to the forum!!


 
Thanks for the warm welcome! 

I bought the Stam in White. I totally was not even expecting it. I went to the Bloomies sale to look at shoes and of course had to check out the handbag section. I hadn't seen the 2009 Collection yet and when I laid eyes on the white one, I knew that was the one!   The stam had been my ultimate HG for quite awhile, I was just waiting for that right color to grab me.

It's not really a true white though and not even a creme, it almost looks like a very very pale grey.  It's truely gorgeous!


----------



## jun3machina

OMG!! that cherrytart is delicious!! i have a keypouch in the color...it's sooooooooo pretty!!


----------



## blackonmaroon

dbeth, that is a GORGEOUS bag!  I love that beautiful red color!  And I can't wait to see your new Stam, as well - you should do a reveal thread soon.


----------



## dbeth

Thanks gals!  It is definitly my 2nd favorite after my new Stam.



blackonmaroon said:


> dbeth, that is a GORGEOUS bag! I love that beautiful red color! And I can't wait to see your new Stam, as well - you should do a reveal thread soon.


 
And what did you get?!     I just saw your post in the other thread.  We both have reveals!!!  

Don't keep us hanging, ya hear?!


----------



## shopaphilia

dear me! i love your cherrytart ines with that beautiful coat! i don't think i've ever seen it modeled - it's just GORGEOUS on you! congrats!

can't wait to see that beautiful stam!

ooh - and welcome!


----------



## shop2drop1

dbeth - LOVE! the Cherrytart Ines, I had one but let it go b/c it was, unfortunately, too small for me....I think a red bag is a must have and Cherrytart is a perfect red, IMO.  Can't wait to see pics of your stam!


----------



## FlyGirl27

dbeth said:


> Hi ladies,
> I am kindof new here at Purse Forum. I am a big MJ fan! But have cheated a few times with Chloe and recently YSL!
> 
> I am loving everyone's bags, especially the Stams, any style with gold chains, or the quilted look.
> 
> Here are a few pics of my Cherry Tart Patchwork Ines bag. The true color is kindof hard to capture. This bag was my very first MJ! ( I have two MBMJ's.) I absolutely love it! But not as much as my new Stam I just got!   I'll have to get some pics later.



Oh my gosh!! This is gorgeous!! Especially with the white coat!


----------



## EMMY

^ITA!!!! Man you should be an MJ model lol!!! VERY well put together! Just stunning!


----------



## dee

Hi Izznit,

I really like your cherry tart Ines.  I have one too and the color is so nice.


----------



## Mad about Bags

^^ Agree with dee. I LOVE cherry tart Ines. MJ colour are just too gorgeous. MJ never ceases to amaze me with his style and colour


----------



## SarahP

Maria riding shotgun in my car today--her first outing...


----------



## shop2drop1

Sarah - Miss Maria looks so great riding shotgun, that's where all my bags hang in the car too.  I totally get annoyed when a human being is sitting in my bag's spot....DH knows the drill now and dutifully holds them...


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

Love all yr action pics....


----------



## Mila_Pops

shop2drop1 said:


> Sarah - Miss Maria looks so great riding shotgun, that's where all my bags hang in the car too.  I totally get annoyed when a human being is sitting in my bag's spot....DH knows the drill now and dutifully holds them...


Haha I agree!  I don't want my poor bags to be squished against me on my side of the seat or thrown in the back, all alone and unforgotten!


----------



## Izznit

dee said:


> Hi Izznit,
> 
> I really like your cherry tart Ines.  I have one too and the color is so nice.



That's not my cherry tart Ines, that's *dbeth*'s. I'm not lucky enough to have one!  It's such a perfect red!


----------



## Joke

Anouk checking out the Grand Canyon


----------



## Cheryl24

^^Oh Joke, that's a GREAT picture!!!


----------



## iluvmybags

Joke -- this is BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## quynh_1206

A candid shot of me on Mt. Bonnell in Austin, TX with my MBMJ hobo hillier.


----------



## firstaid

Wow, great outdoor shots!!!


----------



## mcbaglovin

i have that bag too and i feel so overwhelmed by it! i'm only 5'... but it looks nice on you though. love the picture.


----------



## quynh_1206

Thanks! When I first got it, it did seem a bit big and overwhelming but it sure does hold alot of stuff.


----------



## JanetPlanet

Here is my new Classic Q City Bag in violet.


----------



## blackonmaroon

^ That is some gorgeous leather, Janet!  Congrats on the new bag!


----------



## Cheryl24

quynh_1206 said:


> A candid shot of me on Mt. Bonnell in Austin, TX with my MBMJ hobo hillier.




I've been there before!!  What a great picture and the Hillier looks fab on you!


----------



## Sabinalynn

My white Palais Royal scooter! So light and comfy for me (4 months pregnant)


----------



## Sabinalynn

Attached is another photo of my White Royal Palais Scooter in action


----------



## pursemonkey

*Quynh*, love the Hillier on you! And what a beautiful photo!!

*Sabinalynn*, the scooter looks great on you - I've never seen it modeled! And you've got to be one of the most adorable expecting moms EVER! Is this your first? Congratulations!!


----------



## Sabinalynn

Awww! Pursemonkey, you are SO sweet! Yes it's my first!! Thanks so much!


----------



## Joke

looks great on you


----------



## Cheryl24

CUTE Scooter Sabinalynn!  It looks darling on you!


----------



## blackonmaroon

You're so pretty, Sabinalynn!  And I love your bag - what a beautiful white + gold hardware combo!


----------



## Sabinalynn

THANKS! Everyone is SO sweet!!


----------



## Sabinalynn

Here is my *Lily Leather Tote* (Resort 2007) in Cream..I've been switching off with my Royal Palais scooter this summer.


----------



## telicious

Sabinalynn said:


> Attached is another photo of my White Royal Palais Scooter in action


 
ADORABLE and Congratulations!!
You pull off white bags so well! I still don't have the courage to buy a white bag!

(Is the Scooter the same/similar to the Palais Royale Gray?)


----------



## browneyesblue

Sabinalynn said:


> Here is my *Lily Leather Tote* (Resort 2007) in Cream..I've been switching off with my Royal Palais scooter this summer.


 
Ohh, I like that bag! Fresh for summer!


----------



## Sabinalynn

The scooter is the updated version of the Palais Royale Gray I think..I had the Palais Royale Gray in Raspberry and I sold it I'm SO upset about that one..The difference is, the scooter is alot lighter and the engraving on the front is in gold..it comes in red, blue and white from Resort 2008 I think. When I saw this one, I just had to have it beause I miss my gray! The strap can be converted into an across the body, so it's so versatile


----------



## Sabinalynn

Here is me out with my Palais Royal Large Flat Case! Sorry for the blurry pic..my first time with it out!


----------



## Cheryl24

Sabinalynn said:


> Here is my *Lily Leather Tote* (Resort 2007) in Cream..I've been switching off with my Royal Palais scooter this summer.



I've always thought the Lily was an adorable bag.  You look great with it!


----------



## telicious

Sabinalynn said:


> The scooter is the updated version of the Palais Royale Gray I think..I had the Palais Royale Gray in Raspberry and I sold it I'm SO upset about that one..The difference is, the scooter is alot lighter and the engraving on the front is in gold..it comes in red, blue and white from Resort 2008 I think. When I saw this one, I just had to have it beause I miss my gray! The strap can be converted into an across the body, so it's so versatile


 
Thanks for the clarification! That bag seems very practical, I'm so sad I missed those couple they listed recently on the bay in that gorgeous purple color!! 

You look amazing, thanks for sharing


----------



## kelle

Sabinalynn said:


> My white Palais Royal scooter! So light and comfy for me (4 months pregnant)


 
I actually have a Palais Royale Gray bag too! Just wanted to ask you, do you find that the bag sags a little when you use it? Like it's not as structured as it used to be, especially when you carry it over your shoulder?

I'll try to post a photo....


----------



## Sabinalynn

Yes Kelle, I do find that they sag a little..the scooter is lighter, so it doesn't sag much at all, but the gray is heavier and sags alot..


----------



## Sabinalynn

I couldn't resist this one! Mercer satchel Resort '08 in black! purchased from Nordstrom, 40% off!!


----------



## fleurdelys

What a great bag!  It looks great on you!


----------



## sweetart

you are a beautiful mama to be, sabina! those bags look gorgeous on you!  

congrats!


----------



## browneyesblue

Sabinalynn said:


> I couldn't resist this one! Mercer satchel Resort '08 in black! purchased from Nordstrom, 40% off!!


 
Wow! Thats beautiful I'm drooling over that one. Good choice


----------



## Sabinalynn

awwwwwwwwww! thanks!!


----------



## fettfleck

Back from work. Me and my collegues in Genova in front of the Palazzo Ducale. My little stam is worn by my collegue.


----------



## telicious

^ Now that's one handy purse holder!! You look so cute in that pic! I really need to go to Europe someday... it looks beautiful!


----------



## blackonmaroon

What a great pic!    I love your purse holder, too - so convenient!


----------



## Cheryl24

Wow Fett, that looks like a magazine photoshoot.  Very cool pic!


----------



## Sabinalynn

I love your little stam! And what pic! I've been dreaming about a little stam..


----------



## JAP4life

luvpurses24 said:


> Wow Fett, that looks like a magazine photoshoot.  Very cool pic!




ITA! great picture fett!


----------



## fettfleck

Hehe, thank you girls.  Genova was very lovely. Telicious, you definitive have to visit Europe some time. Italy has a lot of very lovely places (and great little shops ).

Unfortunately I have no other pic with a MJ bag, only those where you can see the chain of baby stam... At least I made a Pseudo-pic (just think that I brought stammie with me), so you can see a view of Cinque Terre. Next time I will make better action shoots.


----------



## quynh_1206

wow I love the view! lol to the paste in picture of your stam.


----------



## jun3machina

i love these pics fett!!!


----------



## blackonmaroon

I am so jealous of the places you get to visit!


----------



## mcbaglovin

OMG beautiful pic. but im so afraid of heights!


----------



## uhkiwi

on the way to wicked! sweetie pouch from a lovely pf-er


----------



## jun3machina

how cute!! love the nails, perfect for the show!


----------



## dbeth

Used my Aqua stam today!


----------



## jun3machina

violet hillier...been using her since i got her. she went for a nice bike ride by the beach yesterday...


----------



## coolmumof5

Jun3machina-I love your style...if I were young and gorgeous (still -LOL), I'd be dressing like you.But alas, age has taken its toll....


----------



## blackonmaroon

So pretty, W! I love your outfit + the Hillier. So glad to see you're loving using it!


----------



## Sabinalynn

Here is mu new Ivory Blake!! 1st pic, with my doggy 2nd with me (with belly)


----------



## SarahP

Out for Mexican Tuesday night...can you spot her?


----------



## tadpolenyc

haha! did she order the enchilada?


----------



## pursemonkey

Love this thread! 

Uhkiwi, the nails, the ring, the clutch...so perfect for Wicked!! Yay!

Dbeth, that color is just TDF! It makes me smile every time I see it!

June, as always, you're looking amazing and the violet Hillier complements your outfit perfectly!

Sabinalynn, your doggie and your bump are adorable and the Blake looks great on you!

Sarah, too funny - I love how your bags get to do so many fun things! Wear shower caps and glasses, go out to dinner...hee.


----------



## dbeth

June--LOVE your outfit--the lilac hillier really brings out the flowers in the dress! Gorgeous!


Sabinalyn---Lovely Blake & your tummy is sooo cute! What are you having?!

SarahP--Lol--great pic! That's definitly an 'action' pic!


Thanks PM---I have recieved 2 compliments on it out & about--I didn't think I would recieve any since it's so bright & loud.


----------



## Sabinalynn

Thanks dbeth!! I'm having a girl Another MJ fan!!!


----------



## dbeth

Sabinalynn said:


> Thanks dbeth!! I'm having a girl Another MJ fan!!!


 

  Uh oh!   


Congrats!!!


----------



## tadpolenyc

Sabinalynn said:


> Thanks dbeth!! I'm having a girl Another MJ fan!!!



that's wonderful! congrats!


----------



## Sabinalynn

Thanks!!!!


----------



## tuffcookie

SarahP said:


> Out for Mexican Tuesday night...can you spot her?



mmmmm...love me some mexican food! love your bag, too


----------



## pursemonkey

Congrats, Sabina!! Very exciting!


----------



## Sabinalynn

Me and my baby stam!!!


----------



## coolmumof5

Sabinalynn, you are glowing, girl!....must be the baby stam...


----------



## Izznit

Sabina, I love your shoes!!!


----------



## blackonmaroon

Gorgeous Baby Stam, Sabina! And coolmum's right - you're glowing! Congratulations on your baby girl, too!


----------



## Joke

gorgeous sabrina!


----------



## Meta

I am back to the forum and here's some outfits with MJ:


----------



## kiss_p

weN84 - Welcome back! And you're still looking good!


----------



## pursemonkey

Wen, I've missed your impeccable style and your thread bumping!! Welcome back - love the outfits!


----------



## jun3machina

sabina~ you're absolutely glowing! you look fabulous and that stam is such a nice bag!

weN84~ welcome back and OMG i just adore that first dress! who makes it?!?!? i need to know! super cute outfits!!


----------



## Meta

*kiss_p*,  for the welcome back and your compliment. 

*pursemonkey*,  for your lovely compliment. I will be back to bumping threads and hunting down HGs for others! 

*jun3*, erm the dress isn't really a dress? Its a skirt I found at a thrift store for $2 which I bought to wear as a dress.  And  for your compliments!


----------



## jun3machina

^ GAH!  even cooler! im gonna try that! you totally got me inspired!


----------



## axcelle

WOW great photos ladies, you are inspiring! I will have to take some photos with Lola!


----------



## selmom07

Purple Stam in action at the actual MJ Boutique in LA right before I went in for the first time!!  ( I was making the most stupid face you've ever seen, so it had to be bleeped.)


----------



## axcelle

LOL I love the 5-0 reference, that's what I say when I see traffic cops on the highway...such a gangsta  

Oh and the bag is gorgy!! I love the color!


----------



## angelastoel

cute outfits in here! This is mine:


----------



## axcelle

Very pretty Angela! It all looks so soft and summery!


----------



## emJ

Hi Everyone!  I'm new to the MJ threads, here's a pic from a few years ago in Las Vegas.  Not sure what it's called, but this is my fave MJ bag, the leather is soft and smooshy, and the inside has a colorful lining


----------



## Izznit

Welcome to the forum! I love your top!


----------



## DuRoBags

Here's my groove working...


----------



## Meta

^ Nice!


----------



## Dawn

emJ it looks great on you! DuRoBags - the groovee is gorgeous!


----------



## DuRoBags

Thank weN84 and Dawn!!


----------



## Meta

Here's mine for today, taking the "new-to-me" Christy out for a spin:


----------



## pursemonkey

So awesome to see fresh pics in here! I love this thread!! Ya'll look fabulous rockin your MJ - and Selmom, love your comments, lol!


----------



## Joke

great outfit with the christy!


----------



## MittenedThings

Ah!  Wen, I always love looking at your outfits.  I'm thrilled that you have a blog 
I almost bought the same necklace and your bag is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## axcelle

OOh that Christy is beautiful  love the pics!


----------



## Meta

*pm, Joke, Mittened Things and axcelle*, thank you for your lovely comments.


----------



## jun3machina

weN~ that outfit is SO DARN CUTE!! LOVE the bracelets BTW


----------



## iluvmybags

weN84 said:


> Here's mine for today, taking the "new-to-me" Christy out for a spin:


wen -- LVE your jacket (love your whole outfit, actually!) - who makes that?


----------



## iluvmybags

About the most "action" I get!!
In the Ladies Room at work this afternoon -- carrying my Stardust Cecelia in Clay, wearing a MbyMJ jacket and my Miss Marc flip-flops!!


----------



## blackonmaroon

^ Your Cecilia looks stunning, JJ!


----------



## blackonmaroon

Oh, and it looks like the perfect size for you!  It's funny because I believe we're similar in height, yet I don't think I could pull off a Large Cecilia like you do.  It fits you perfectly!


----------



## axcelle

Beautiful! And kudos to any job where you can wear flips!!!


----------



## iluvmybags

blackonmaroon said:


> Oh, and it looks like the perfect size for you! It's funny because I believe we're similar in height, yet I don't think I could pull off a Large Cecilia like you do. It fits you perfectly!


thanks BOM!!
(we may be similar in height, but I doubt we're anywhere close to the same weight!!)



axcelle said:


> Beautiful! And kudos to any job where you can wear flips!!!



LOL!! I work at a law office, nights and Saturdays - since we work "off hours" we can get away w/more casual dress, esp on Saturdays - it's not uncommon for someone to wear jeans, sweats or even shorts! (including the attorneys!!)


----------



## coolmumof5

JJ, I really like your relaxed style and that bag! wow!! You must be getting a lot of compliments on her.


----------



## Joke

that bag looks so great on you! cute flops!


----------



## Dawn

wen & jj - your bags look so great on you!
wen, the color of that christy is so pretty - love it with your neutral outfit!
jj - the stardust is just WOW. so gorgeous!


----------



## Luv n bags

Iluv, the Cecilia is perfect on you - you chose the perfect color~


----------



## Meta

Thanks, *jun3* and *Dawn*!

*iluvmybags*, thanks for the compliment. The blazer is from ZARA. It's the knockoff version of Isabel Marant's. The material is like jersey knit and its very comfy. It'll be perfect to add to the wardrobe for year-round weather.


----------



## Coach Superfan

iluvmybags said:


> About the most "action" I get!!
> In the Ladies Room at work this afternoon -- carrying my Stardust Cecelia in Clay, wearing a MbyMJ jacket and my Miss Marc flip-flops!!


 
oh! u ended up getting the clay stardust.. pretty! love the versatility of that color. cute mbmj accessories!


----------



## Coach Superfan

weN84 said:


> Here's mine for today, taking the "new-to-me" Christy out for a spin:


 
W, this is such a well put together outfit! how are u feeling about this Christy? it definitely gives your ensemble just the right POP!


----------



## Meta

Coach Superfan said:


> W, this is such a well put together outfit! how are u feeling about this Christy? it definitely gives your ensemble just the right POP!



Thanks for the lovely compliment, *MJ Superfan*!  I think I might just have hit a saturation point with MJ bags so I'm feeling a lil numb. That said, it doesn't mean I don't like the bag because I do. I'm just thinking how long I'll keep it for.  I still have a MbyMJ sitting in the closet.  Heh.


----------



## dbeth

Iluv--  LOVE the Clay Cecilia! 


Wore this out to dinner with the hubby this past weekend. The Cherry Tart Ines was my 1st MJ Collection bag and I still lover her!


----------



## Meta

^ Love the cherry tart color!   I wish it came in quilted instead of p/w.


----------



## hdr4350

Took Nude Roxanne to work today....I love her!


----------



## Izznit

^^I wish I could wear white like you! I always look so tragic...


----------



## kiss_p

hdr4350 said:


> Took Nude Roxanne to work today....I love her!


 
Finally, some love for Roxanne!  Roxanne is one of my favorite bags.  You look great, too.


----------



## axcelle

*dbeth* that bag is totally on my hit list! same color and everything  you look great!

*hdr* that color is lovely, and you look so chic!


----------



## hdr4350

Thank you ladies....I tryI love this color so much I had to go out and get shoes to match...isn't that crazy. See for yourself...


----------



## dbeth

axcelle-- Thanks! It's such a beautiful bag, the color red is just perfect! I see that you have the beige ( is it camel color?) in your siggy---I also love that one too. I wouldn't mind owning one some day!

weN84--Thank you!! 


hdr3450---Oooo, love those shoes with your bag, great combo!!  They match perfectly!


----------



## Mewzie

Once upon...

The Mercer Peet with two outfits. Sorry for weird posing. 

White dress and gladis









Maxidress


----------



## hdr4350

*Mewzie...*LOVE the shoes!


----------



## Izznit

*Mewzie,* i love your shoes, too! And both of your outfits!


----------



## axcelle

Me with Miss Berry Blake!

Sorry so blurry, I have Shaky Hand Syndrome


----------



## hannahsophia

lol guess the marc in this pic?


----------



## hdr4350

*Axcelle *and *HannahSophia*.....pretty,pretty,pretty


----------



## dbeth

Mewzie--you look great! Love your bag & the white dress--stunning!

Axcelle--Love your berry blake, gorgeous color.


Hannahsophia--You look great in that dress & MJ scarf!  Oh, and I love your avatar. I am a big Chloe fan & love the Heloise. I have it in black!


----------



## MJDaisy

axcelle i loveeee your blake! such a fun color!!! and your avatar is awesome!


----------



## iluvmybags

hannahsophia said:


> lol guess the marc in this pic?



while I'm not sure about the dress or shoes, I'd recognize that scarf anywhere - that's the one I'm hoping to score (if they'd every show up!!)


----------



## hannahsophia

iluvmybags said:


> while I'm not sure about the dress or shoes, I'd recognize that scarf anywhere - that's the one I'm hoping to score (if they'd every show up!!)



SAKS! I think I grabbed the last teal one before it went back to preorder though... but the black/white and yellow/grey ones are still available. 

Also, my watch is mbmj.


----------



## axcelle

Thank you *hdr*, *dbeth* and *MJDaisy*! I sniped the pic from the Sept Elle thread


----------



## Meta

Mine for today:






Details on my blog.


----------



## axcelle

Super pretty! I loooove your skirt and the bag picks up that color so beautifully!


----------



## pursemonkey

You all look amazing!! Axcelle, I'm in love with your Blake! Keep these pics comin, ladies - maybe you'll inspire me to branch out from my usual jeans and flip flops, lol.


----------



## iluvmybags

hannahsophia said:


> SAKS! I think I grabbed the last teal one before it went back to preorder though... but the black/white and yellow/grey ones are still available.
> 
> Also, my watch is mbmj.



our Saks hasn't recd them yet
did you order it online?
I thought they were all still a pre-order??
The one you have is the one I want - altho I have thought about a black & white one (that's why I"m waiting til I can see them in person before deciding which one to get)


----------



## hannahsophia

iluvmybags said:


> our Saks hasn't recd them yet
> did you order it online?
> I thought they were all still a pre-order??
> The one you have is the one I want - altho I have thought about a black & white one (that's why I"m waiting til I can see them in person before deciding which one to get)



I bought the scarf on saks.com after asking around nordstrom, saks, and neiman who all said they don't carry mj scarves in the stores (this was shorthills,nj) It was during their gift card event and it wasn't preorder... now it is though but only for the teal.... the black and the grey/yellow are available.


----------



## jun3machina

OMG wen, i just love the way you take pics! so cute!

hannah~ love the scarf

axcelle, that blake looks smashing on you!! and that coral color is so pretty (your lips and shirt) trs magnific! i love it when people wear color, im always so hesitant in doing so...

here's what i wore today, and my glasses came in the mail when i got home so i threw them on too. enjoy!


----------



## Meta

^ Thanks for the compliment, *jun3*. Am trying to be creative 

I dig your ensemble. Very 60s retro with the polka dots and big shades, not to mention the Rachel


----------



## nascar fan

iluvmybags said:


> our Saks hasn't recd them yet
> did you order it online?
> I thought they were all still a pre-order??
> The one you have is the one I want - altho I have thought about a black & white one (that's why I"m waiting til I can see them in person before deciding which one to get)


Barney's in Dallas has a green/pink one and another one I can't remember the color of.


----------



## hannahsophia

nascar fan said:


> Barney's in Dallas has a green/pink one and another one I can't remember the color of.


 

say yellow/blue?????? maybe i should check barneys ny.


----------



## nascar fan

hannahsophia said:


> say yellow/blue?????? maybe i should check barneys ny.


I'm going to the mall this evening.  I'll take a look and sneak a picture.


----------



## nascar fan

hannahsophia said:


> say yellow/blue?????? maybe i should check barneys ny.


*By the way, I love your Chloe Heloise!!!   I've never seen one in such a pretty color.  (Chloe - my second love)*


----------



## hannahsophia

nascar fan said:


> *By the way, I love your Chloe Heloise!!! I've never seen one in such a pretty color. (Chloe - my second love)*


 

aw thanks! I found her at woodbury commons in ny. i'm dying for the red bucket one at saks right now though..... ahh. lol.... back to mj..... i really need a trip to barneys.


----------



## nascar fan

hannahsophia said:


> aw thanks! I found her at woodbury commons in ny. i'm dying for the red bucket one at saks right now though..... ahh. lol.... back to mj..... i really need a trip to barneys.


I would love to have this one (in brick):   http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1249676617219&ev19=1:10
I saw one for $1500 at Neimans.  I kept wondering why it was only 1500.  Finally I called them to say put it behind the counter, I was coming to get it.  I asked why so inexpensive.  She looked at the tag and said, Oh, this has the wrong tag in it!  
Oh, well.  Nearly had it!


----------



## nascar fan

hannahsophia said:


> say yellow/blue?????? maybe i should check barneys ny.


Here are the scarves at Barneys Dallas.


----------



## jun3machina

red and green


----------



## nascar fan

jun3machina said:


> red and green


It's actually hot pink and bright green.  The camera didn't pick up the color right.


----------



## hannahsophia

nascar fan said:


> Here are the scarves at Barneys Dallas.



I stopped at the Barneys in NY yesterday and it had the same scarves except for the pink and green. Just the black and white big one.


----------



## dbeth

June--You look so cute! You always look like a little fashionista!


----------



## nascar fan

Blake in action


----------



## Luv n bags

Your black/silver Blake is so pretty!


----------



## beachgal

Heading out to dinner with my MJ ...


----------



## axcelle

Love the Blake *nascar*! 

Very pretty *beachgal*!


----------



## nascar fan

Thanks Axcell and Tigertrixie.
For some reason the Blake just seems to be my go-to bag.  I have newer ones, but I still end up swapping out to the Blake right before I leave the house.  It seems so sturdy and user-friendly.


----------



## browneyesblue

nascar fan said:


> Blake in action


 
nascar! You look so cute!!


----------



## browneyesblue

OK ladies.......this is meant to be just silly and funny! 

I went to Denver this past week with my kids and we took them to the Children's Museum. I had my MJ Sofia with me so I thought, what the heck and I took a picture. The room we were in was like a small construction room for the kids to play in so that is why my bag is on a crazy a** big tire and NO my bag didn't get dirty! 

As I was trying to do this, I know I had other people looking at me like who is that crazy lady taking a picture of her purse? Well, yes, that would be me! The lady with her back to me.......that is my mother-in-law and she had no idea what I was doing but one of my kids is in front of her so I was pretending that I was taking the pix of him!


----------



## writtenstars

browneyesblue said:


> O
> 
> As I was trying to do this, I know I had other people looking at me like who is that crazy lady taking a picture of her purse? Well, yes, that would be me! The lady with her back to me.......that is my mother-in-law and she had no idea what I was doing but one of my kids is in front of her so I was pretending that I was taking the pix of him!




:lolots:

btw, lovely color! what is it called?


----------



## browneyesblue

writtenstars said:


> :lolots:
> 
> btw, lovely color! what is it called?


 
Hi! Its called Chestnut!


----------



## nascar fan

browneyesblue said:


> OK ladies.......this is meant to be just silly and funny!
> 
> I went to Denver this past week with my kids and we took them to the Children's Museum. I had my MJ Sofia with me so I thought, what the heck and I took a picture. The room we were in was like a small construction room for the kids to play in so that is why my bag is on a crazy a** big tire and NO my bag didn't get dirty!
> 
> As I was trying to do this, I know I had other people looking at me like who is that crazy lady taking a picture of her purse? Well, yes, that would be me! The lady with her back to me.......that is my mother-in-law and she had no idea what I was doing but one of my kids is in front of her so I was pretending that I was taking the pix of him!


:lolots::lolots::lolots:
That's funny about people wondering why you were taking a pic of your purse!   And what a beautiful purse it is!!
I was hoping nobody walked in the bathroom while I was taking a pic of myself.  :shame:


----------



## Izznit

I thought I posted this picture, but I couldn't find it in the search! Here's my BB at Porto's bakery


----------



## Mewzie

Mercer Peet. Yet again... 
Its just that it goes with everything. Sequin pants for one.


----------



## Sabinalynn

Mewzie, I LOVE your outfit-very stylish! I love wearing all black and then my ivory blake, I love that look..the Mercer Peet looks great on you!


----------



## iluvmybags

Leaving work for the night -- riding in the elevator!! (if they have video cameras in there they must think I"m nuts!!)


----------



## rosieroseanna

*Rose Blake with gold HW.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]*


----------



## rosieroseanna

*Peanut large mp.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]*


----------



## rosieroseanna

*Ivory banana hobo.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]*


----------



## Joke

great action pics! that rose blake is so gorgeous!


----------



## spaceyjacy

Not the greatest pic, but here is my cute little sister enjoying her Fools Gold Mini Quinn on family dinner outing we had recently.


----------



## blackonmaroon

^ Your sister's too cute, and so is her Mini Quinn!  Good job keeping MJ in the family, Jacy.


----------



## blackonmaroon

rosieroseanna said:


> *Peanut large mp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



What a pretty background!


----------



## jun3machina

how adorable spacey!


----------



## spaceyjacy

I know! She didn't like the stam I gave her because it was too heavy, so when I gave her this she was so thrilled. Also I gave her an Electric Violet TT wallet as an early birthday gift. MJ inside and out yo!


----------



## jun3machina

she looks so happy spacey! what a great sis you are!

wow, there are some really fun pics on here! thanks to all who have shared the past few days!!!


----------



## Luna

Izznit said:


> I thought I posted this picture, but I couldn't find it in the search! Here's my BB at Porto's bakery




This pic put me over the edge.  I needed one.


----------



## grace7

i was so excited w/my new wrath i wore it as soon as i got out of the store! 
here i am going out to eat, not the best pic...it was taken with my phone.


----------



## nascar fan

And it looks perfect on you!!!!!


----------



## Sabinalynn

WOW! Stunning!


----------



## Joke

OMG OMG OMG it's perfect Grace! I love, what a great size, very elegant!!!!!


----------



## blackonmaroon

Luna said:


> This pic put me over the edge.  I needed one.



Great choice, luna!


----------



## Meta

*grace7* I'm so envious!  I love it!  Congrats!


----------



## Izznit

grace7 said:


> i was so excited w/my new wrath i wore it as soon as i got out of the store!
> here i am going out to eat, not the best pic...it was taken with my phone.



 You look so effortlessly cool with that bag, love it!


----------



## Izznit

Luna said:


> This pic put me over the edge.  I needed one.



You made the right choice!


----------



## Luv n bags

Cool bag, Grace7!


----------



## jun3machina

OMG, what? wrath bag??? when?? jeezus i missed something!


----------



## jun3machina

super cheesecake shots. i went to a vintage airshow today and brought my stam....


----------



## iluvmybags

Great pics jun - that's the perfect bag to carry to a "Vintage" show!
you look fantastic (love the parasol!!)


----------



## Luna

blackonmaroon said:


> Great choice, luna!




 



Izznit said:


> You made the right choice!



Yes!!  I was so scared it woudln't fit all of my things, but all I needed was a little bag feng shui and there ya go!

and it's surprisingly light! even with all my crap.  Yay!!


----------



## nascar fan

Tough day at the office.


----------



## iluvmybags

My Quilted Blue Cecelia, taking a break at work (where I took some pics for the "What R U Wearing" thread )
and on my way out the door a few hours later


----------



## browneyesblue

nascar fan said:


> Tough day at the office.


 
Love your Bruna with its back to the city!!!


----------



## nascar fan

Stam - saying bye and heading to its new home.


----------



## browneyesblue

nascar fan said:


> Stam - saying bye and heading to its new home.


 
Fabulousness!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nascar fan

Out and about.   Easy to spot which one is me, huh?


----------



## Luv n bags

^Love your blue sd Cecilia!


----------



## nascar fan

tigertrixie said:


> ^Love your blue sd Cecilia!


Thank you!  
I found it thanks to one of Tad's spy pics.


----------



## jun3machina

love it on you nascar!


----------



## Ida89

nascar fan: Your cecilia is so gorgeous! A really popping color and I am really jealous of your Bruna!!


----------



## Sabinalynn

I took my black blake to my recent trip to Toronto! My fave is the first pic at Holt Renfrew with my bag and the same bag for sale!!


----------



## paula_rose

^How cute are You!!!! You look so lovely! The blake is tdf on you! I see you're in the home stretch with the baby- hang in there!
My son will be 9 months in just a week- I swear I blinked!


----------



## blackonmaroon

Lovely pictures of you and your Blake, Sabina!


----------



## Izznit

Sabina, you're going to be such a stylish Mommy!!!


----------



## mel1977

*Sabina*, you look fabulous, and you are glowing!!! You are a very stylish pregnant woman!! 

Melissa


----------



## Sabinalynn

THANKS girls!!!!!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

my 3 year old mj irina at new year's eve 2009


----------



## Awwgeez

I love the Irina Bevy such a beautiful bag! Thanks for the modeling shot!


----------



## nascar fan

Bevyofpurses said:


> my 3 year old mj irina at new year's eve 2009


I love that bag!  Cute!


----------



## katelove477

sabinalynn you and your Blake look fantastic!


----------



## katelove477

jun3machina lovin' the cheesecake


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Hehe thanks


----------



## mawygrrl23

My first MJ


----------



## pursemonkey

Beautiful bags and TPFers! Sabina, you are so adorable and the Blake is perfect for you! 
Mawygrrl23, what a perfect choice for your first MJ - I love the large single in black!!


----------



## Joke

looks great on your mawygrrl


----------



## blackonmaroon

Gorgeous Large Single!  I LOVE that bag, especially in grey and black.


----------



## nascar fan

mawygrrl23 said:


> My first MJ


such a classy bag!!!


----------



## MJL

MJ bags even look better with you ladies!


----------



## jun3machina

took punky to a car show. sorry my posture sucks....someone else tried taking a pic of me too and i got all :shame:


----------



## Meta

Awww... look at you with the parasol!  Very lovely!


----------



## jun3machina

^ my skulls and crossbones sun shield! LOL


----------



## blackonmaroon

Pretty outfit, june!  And of course I love how SP is always with you now.


----------



## kiwishopper

Hi guys, first post in this thread. I just got my very first MJ bag today in the mail, I haven't used her yet (just arrived today at work) but I'd like to share my first MJ with you 

*Posh Turlock Tote* in* Electirc Violet *(more pinkish in real life) The leather is soooo butterly soft and light weight!! Super comfy to carry on the shoulder!!


----------



## nascar fan

I love that bag!  I should have gotten it when I saw it ... and now it's sold out.  
Beautiful!


----------



## pursemonkey

Ooh! Love that color with the gold HW!! Any chance of a modeling shot? The leather looks amazing!


----------



## karmenzsofia

Loving all of your photos, gRlz!


----------



## nascar fan

Headed out for an evening of shopping!
It even gets its own seat ...  ... in perfect color coordination.


----------



## karmenzsofia

It's sooo elegant...


----------



## nascar fan

karmenzsofia said:


> It's sooo elegant...


It's such a versatile bag.  I just love it!  It seems to go with everything.  I need to put it away and carry something else, but it still makes me smile every time I look at it.    I just can't quite put it away yet.


----------



## browneyesblue

nascar fan said:


> Headed out for an evening of shopping!
> It even gets its own seat ...  ... in perfect color coordination.


 
No DH on that shopping trip? Umm, Clay, right? Still drooling over the clay gurl


----------



## nascar fan

browneyesblue said:


> No DH on that shopping trip? Umm, Clay, right? Still drooling over the clay gurl


no DH. The one place he won't go is stein mart


----------



## grace7

grey virna went with me to a car auction this weekend...thought this was a beautiful car so had the dh snap a pic!


----------



## indi3r4

all 3 of you look HOT S!!


----------



## blackonmaroon

Woah, that is one gigantic and beautiful bag, S!  You're looking classy as ever, and that car is amazing.


----------



## LilahBelle

What an awesome bag! That car is so cool.


----------



## f1re_cr4cker

oh that stam is beautiful!!!


----------



## enga4

WOW, Grace, that bag is hot to death, and so are you!!!! 

I'm loving your pants, too! They look super-shiny and classy!


----------



## shoppingislove

Grace, you look amazing!


----------



## shoppingislove

Stardust Single out and about with me yesterday:


----------



## thundercloud

shoppingislove said:


> Stardust Single out and about with me yesterday:


GORGEOUS! i love that white SD!!


----------



## enga4

I love that white SD against the black jacket...


----------



## nascar fan

SIL, just beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nascar fan

Grace, you look so sophisticated!


----------



## blackonmaroon

I love how it matches the snow, SIL!


----------



## shoppingislove

Thanks thundercloud, enga, nas, and bom!


----------



## Luv n bags

Grace7, The Virna looks great on you - don't see too many of these around.

Shopping, I was so tempted by the white sd single that Jun posted in the deals thread - if I saw your modeling pic before, I would have bought it.


----------



## paula_rose

SiL! That SD single looks PERFECT on you!! Such a great combo- its like a lovely little star studded cloud


----------



## grace7

thanks for all the compliments!! i don't know why my pants look like they are shiny  because they are just cream/striped pants...guess it is just the monitor making them look that way-WEIRD!!
 i know the bag IS huge bom () but actually it was perfect for this trip b/c i could but my laptop and everything else in there. i received so many compliments on this bag, many more than any other bag i own!

oh that white sd gets to me every time! i love it against the snow...heavenly!


----------



## blackonmaroon

^ It's like a Mary Poppins bag!  Truly, though, I bet it's amazing how much stuff you can fit in there.


----------



## shoppingislove

Thanks TT, Paula, and grace! It was the perfect day to use my SD single even though I really didn't go anywhere. 

TT - Sorry that you missed out on the SD Single that was posted in deals, I'm sure another one will come along. I'll be on the lookout for one.


----------



## pursemonkey

Grace, you look every bit as classy and stylish as that car! The Virna is larger than I realized - such a pretty color!

SIL, what a gorgeous shot of your bag against the snowy backdrop! Stunning!


----------



## shoppingislove

Thanks, PM!


----------



## matchka

SIL:  Stunning and perfect!!!


----------



## SassieMe

Grace, you look so great standing next to that car!  And that bag is gorgeous!  So roomy that it's even big enough for me!

SIL, that sd looks perfect with your black jacket against that snow.  

You ladies really rock those bags!!!


----------



## shoppingislove

Thanks Matchka and Sassie! SD does look good with just about everything.


----------



## f1re_cr4cker

oo that single is just gorgeous!!


----------



## Meta

I cleaned and reorganized my room on Saturday when the massive snowstorm hit and this is one of the by-products of it. My Christy perched on my bookshelf nicely with other things that I have put up.


----------



## SassieMe

What a gorgeous bag and what a fun display space!


----------



## LilahBelle

I love your Christy! I wish I could display my bags but my place always gets so dusty I don't want them to get all dusty! They are just in their dustbags in a display case.


----------



## blackonmaroon

BORDEAUX!    Your Christy is beautiful, W, and I love your little bookshelf!


----------



## Meta

Thanks, *Sassie* and *bom*! 

*LB*, I use the Christy on a regular basis as a workbag, so it's not in the dustbag like my other bags perched up in the top shelf of my closet.


----------



## LilahBelle

Ahh fair enough! I have this chest/seat thing I put my bag on plus just put all the random things I carry, but maybe not all the time (such as umbrella) so I can easily switch stuff from bag to bag.


----------



## shoppingislove

Thanks f1re_cr4cker!

Wen, great display and gorgeous Christy! Is that a folding bookcase?


----------



## Meta

Thanks, *SIL*! It is! I used to have the shorter one too, but I sold it. I'm trying to par down all my belongings, esp the ones that I inherited from my sis when she moved home.


----------



## shoppingislove

I used to have one of those! I think I had the smaller one. Very convenient, especially when moving.


----------



## Meta

Yeap, it definitely is!


----------



## jun3machina

my thrash at an art benefit
drink, art, music & MJ =


----------



## angelnyc89

^Beautiful JUNE! Your thrash looks so much darker in the pic


----------



## SuLi

jun3machina said:


> my thrash at an art benefit
> drink, art, music & MJ =



The Trash looks so amazing in your pic!  Looks like you are getting much use from it!


----------



## dressedtokill

Not quite sure if i'm posting this correctly, as i havent been back here for months...
but...i just bought this gorgeous bag today! absolutely love it.


----------



## jun3machina

awh! you're adorable! love the acid wash jeans....so styling!


----------



## dressedtokill

jun3machina said:


> awh! you're adorable! love the acid wash jeans....so styling!



thank you! love your mj blog!


----------



## candcpeck

dressedtokill said:


> Not quite sure if i'm posting this correctly, as i havent been back here for months...
> but...i just bought this gorgeous bag today! absolutely love it.



Love the bag and the picture. Very cute. Which bag is that?


----------



## shoppingislove

Dressedtokill, I love the scenery and your Natasha matches it perfectly.


----------



## jun3machina

candcpeck said:


> Love the bag and the picture. Very cute. Which bag is that?


im pretty sure she has the MBMJ classic Q natasha:
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3058430...-5BBE-DE11-9DA0-002219319097&mr:referralID=NA





LOVE the color BTW!


----------



## priscoo

Brought my Jen in Ivory to work with me today.  She is Large and in CHARGE!


----------



## Dawn

very nice!


----------



## dressedtokill

jun3machina said:


> im pretty sure she has the MBMJ classic Q natasha:
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3058430...-5BBE-DE11-9DA0-002219319097&mr:referralID=NA
> g.nordstromimage.com/imagegallery/store/product/Gigantic/17/_6065557.jpg
> 
> LOVE the color BTW!



yup, thats it, in chambray!


----------



## dressedtokill

shoppingislove said:


> Dressedtokill, I love the scenery and your Natasha matches it perfectly.



thank you!


----------



## dyyong

dressedtokill said:


> Not quite sure if i'm posting this correctly, as i havent been back here for months...
> but...i just bought this gorgeous bag today! absolutely love it.


 
slightly out of topic, I have a pair of acid jeans and never worn because I don't know how to pull it off UNTIL NOW 
nice post!!!


----------



## dyyong

weN84 said:


> I cleaned and reorganized my room on Saturday when the massive snowstorm hit and this is one of the by-products of it. My Christy perched on my bookshelf nicely with other things that I have put up.


 
just saw this, you should post a REAL ACTION pictures, I always stared at your Christy when you walked thru my door!!


----------



## Meta

*D*, you're too funny!


----------



## dressedtokill

dyyong said:


> slightly out of topic, I have a pair of acid jeans and never worn because I don't know how to pull it off UNTIL NOW
> nice post!!!



thank you!  they're actually quite versatile in the spring/summer!


----------



## shoppingislove

priscoo said:


> Brought my Jen in Ivory to work with me today.  She is Large and in CHARGE!


 
Very pretty!


----------



## Sabinalynn

My MJs through the years..some gone, some here to stay forever.. (I say that today)


----------



## Sabinalynn

more..


----------



## HmMmluvthatbag

Great pics sabina!!


----------



## Cimbelmyne

Me with my PTTM Natasha and my friend Cristina with her groovee at the Golden Gate gardens in San Fran.


----------



## jun3machina

you guys are so cute!!! and your bags are hotness!


----------



## jun3machina

me and dylan on a hike:





me and dylan in a tree:


----------



## SuLi

Great in action shots everyone!  I'm glad to see this thread pick up some speed!


----------



## blackonmaroon

Awesome bags, cimbelmyne!  I love how you and your friend love MbMJ.  It makes me wish I had friends who liked designer bags, too!  

Were you running in a field of flowers with Dylan, W?  How romantic!


----------



## browneyesblue

jun3machina said:


> me and dylan on a hike:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and dylan in a tree:


 
Great pictures jun!!!


----------



## dyyong

after months of patiently  she's finally mine 
Red Lobster Ursula in action with DD


----------



## Joke

^ so cute! congrats


----------



## muggles

jun3machina said:


> me and dylan on a hike:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and dylan in a tree:


 

You are so beautiful!


----------



## shoppingislove

Sabinalynn - You are gorgeous! 

Cimbelmyne - Your PTTM Natasha is beautiful and it's great that your friend loves MBMJ.

June - Your pics looks like an ad. You look great with your Dylan.

Dyyong - So glad you finally got your Ursula! It's lovely.


----------



## paula_rose

Dyyong!!!!!! Your daughter is GORGEOUS!
and the that lobster Ursula?!?!


----------



## blackonmaroon

Beautiful Ursula there, D!


----------



## matchka

Killer shots, everyone!!!  It's all giving me a huge case of spring fever!!!   Lovely!!


----------



## dyyong

Joke said:


> ^ so cute! congrats


Thank you *Joke*



shoppingislove said:


> Sabinalynn - You are gorgeous!
> 
> Cimbelmyne - Your PTTM Natasha is beautiful and it's great that your friend loves MBMJ.
> 
> June - Your pics looks like an ad. You look great with your Dylan.
> 
> Dyyong - So glad you finally got your Ursula! It's lovely.


Thank you *shoppingislove*, I'm glad she's finally mine 



paula_rose said:


> Dyyong!!!!!! Your daughter is GORGEOUS!
> and the that lobster Ursula?!?!


Thank you *paula_rose*



blackonmaroon said:


> Beautiful Ursula there, D!


Thank you *BOM*


----------



## Sabinalynn

shoppingislove said:


> Sabinalynn - You are gorgeous!
> 
> Cimbelmyne - Your PTTM Natasha is beautiful and it's great that your friend loves MBMJ.
> 
> June - Your pics looks like an ad. You look great with your Dylan.
> 
> Dyyong - So glad you finally got your Ursula! It's lovely.




awww thanks shoppingislove!!!


----------



## SuLi

dyyong - Your DD is a cutie pie!  Enjoy your Ursula!


----------



## dyyong

SuLi said:


> dyyong - Your DD is a cutie pie! Enjoy your Ursula!


 
Thank you *SuLi*, now I want LARGE Ursula


----------



## Sabinalynn

irina on my Tampa trip!


----------



## muggles

Lovely pics all!


----------



## indi3r4

jun3machina said:


> me and dylan on a hike:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and dylan in a tree:



gorgeous as always junie! and wait, you're wearing heeled boots for hiking? 


dyyong said:


> after months of patiently  she's finally mine
> Red Lobster Ursula in action with DD



gorgeous Dy!! and your DD is adorable!!


Sabinalynn said:


> irina on my Tampa trip!


your baby is soooooo cute!! and you look great!


----------



## jun3machina

indi3r4 said:


> gorgeous as always junie! and wait, you're wearing heeled boots for hiking?


i didn't plan on hiking...it just sorta happened. and believe me, i would never hike in them again. i almost fell several times (no tread!). LOL...but had fun.


----------



## Luv n bags

Jun you are smokin' hot!  I love your photography skills.


----------



## f1re_cr4cker

you look great in those pics!


----------



## Charlie

On my way to work yesterday Morning...






Dinner at my friends house later that day..


----------



## lushfashionista

Charlie, that is such a great color!


----------



## muggles

Charlie that bag just "pops"! Lovely!


----------



## SuLi

Great color Charlie!


----------



## shoppingislove

I love that pop of color, Charlie!


----------



## Luv n bags

Charlie said:


> On my way to work yesterday Morning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner at my friends house later that day..


 
Pretty color!  Looks great on you (and the piano).


----------



## Charlie

Thank you guys!!! I did not like it at first because it was a "weird" color and because it is missing the strap. It is really growing on me now. I _really_ like this bag


----------



## grace7

last weekend w/my large single at yet another car show!


----------



## HmMmluvthatbag

Looking gorgeous as always Grace!


----------



## iluvmybags

I didn't know you had a Lg Single S!!
Love the paisley scarf too, btw!!
(are those Chanel ballet flats?)


----------



## grace7

thanks H and JJ! i was one of the lucky ones who scored the lg. single from cusp for $313.
my flats are from french sole (these are super comfy), i wish they were chanel! i have not been able to pay that much for shoes _yet_.


----------



## shoppingislove

grace7 said:


> last weekend w/my large single at yet another car show!


 
You look great and you can't go wrong with a classic black Single. You have inspired me to take my Single out this weekend.


----------



## SuLi

Great picture grace!  You look really lovely!


----------



## Cosabella

grace7 said:


> last weekend w/my large single at yet another car show!



Love it!!


----------



## speranza

I took my Baby Groovee out for the first time last week  Sorry about my cat in the background of this photo! She's not as fat as she looks here, I promise!!


----------



## ABelfor

speranza said:


> I took my Baby Groovee out for the first time last week  Sorry about my cat in the background of this photo! She's not as fat as she looks here, I promise!!



You look great!  LOVE the dress!  And your cat is adorable!


----------



## iluvmybags

speranza - that dress is gorgeous!  It looks fantastic on you and the white Groovee is a perfect match!!  Who makes that dress  (we used to have a cat that sat up like that -- makes 'em look like the have a little "beer belly"!!)


----------



## speranza

Thanks guys! My dress is just from Dorothy Perkins, a UK high street store. I bought it last summer and forgot about it until recently!


----------



## starra007

At Navy Pier : ) Turnlock Derby Mini






Trying to find something through the binoculars, haha.


----------



## fififolle

speranza said:


> Thanks guys! My dress is just from Dorothy Perkins, a UK high street store. I bought it last summer and forgot about it until recently!



Lovely dress. I really do think that the UK has the best high street fashion in the world!


----------



## iluvmybags

starra007 said:


> At Navy Pier : ) Turnlock Derby Mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to find something through the binoculars, haha.



love that color! such a vibrant blue!!
I love Navy Pier - I haven't been there in so long.  When my husband was in better health, we'd go every summer at least once or twice.  Used to eat at Bubba Gump's!!  I might have to take my granddaughter there this summer! Did you ride the Ferris Wheel?


----------



## starra007

Thank you! I got it right before my trip to Chicago. I really love the color.

I love Navy Pier too, it was great! The view from the ferris wheel was amazing. I saw Bubba Gump's, but didn't eat there unfortunately. Is the food good? Dbf and I ended up eating on Magnificent Mile. The shopping there was great too. I honestly can't wait to go back. I had such a good time. : ) I hope you get a chance to take your granddaughter this summer!


----------



## iluvmybags

starra007 said:


> Thank you! I got it right before my trip to Chicago. I really love the color.
> 
> I love Navy Pier too, it was great! The view from the ferris wheel was amazing. I saw Bubba Gump's, but didn't eat there unfortunately. Is the food good? Dbf and I ended up eating on Magnificent Mile. The shopping there was great too. I honestly can't wait to go back. I had such a good time. : ) I hope you get a chance to take your granddaughter this summer!


yes, their food is REALLY good (and of course, _Forest Gump _plays over and over and over throughout the restaurant!!).  There's memorabilia from the movie inside too (did you see the bench outside?) 
We've ridden that ferris wheel so many time, gone to the Children's Museum, rode the Speed Dog - we even spent one (very cold!) New Year's Eve on the Pier -- THAT was something to see!!


----------



## starra007

iluvmybags said:


> yes, their food is REALLY good (and of course, _Forest Gump _plays over and over and over throughout the restaurant!!).  There's memorabilia from the movie inside too (did you see the bench outside?)
> We've ridden that ferris wheel so many time, gone to the Children's Museum, rode the Speed Dog - we even spent one (very cold!) New Year's Eve on the Pier -- THAT was something to see!!



Now that you mention it, I DID hear Forest Gump playing over and over! I thought I had imagined it, haha. I didn't get to see the museum or ride Speed Dog, but it'll definitely be on my list of things to do when I go back!


----------



## Belle79

starra007 said:


> At Navy Pier : ) Turnlock Derby Mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to find something through the binoculars, haha.


 
I never looked twice at this bag but it looks adorable!


----------



## quynh_1206

starra007 said:


> At Navy Pier : ) Turnlock Derby Mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to find something through the binoculars, haha.


 This is a great picture, I love your purse, outfit, sandals, everything!!!!!


----------



## starra007

Belle79 said:


> I never looked twice at this bag but it looks adorable!





quynh_1206 said:


> This is a great picture, I love your purse, outfit, sandals, everything!!!!!



Thanks, guys!


----------



## blackonmaroon

That little bag is adorable, but I love your cardigan and scarf!


----------



## heroesgirl88

that derby is such a cute bag!


----------



## Belle79

Belle79 said:


> I never looked twice at this bag but it looks adorable!


 
In fact, because of this picture I just ordered this bag in Prune from Bloomies!  Thanks for the inspiration


----------



## heroesgirl88

Belle79 said:


> In fact, because of this picture I just ordered this bag in Prune from Bloomies!  Thanks for the inspiration



omg i scored one off ebay too .. i've been searching high and low for the perfect little casual bag and here it is! You have no idea how many little MJ bags i've gone through to get to the Derby lol.. so hard to get a bag that perfectly works for you!!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

I took my Natasha with me to NYC. It was a great cross-body bag for the city: fits a lot without being heavy, great hidden compartment for money, etc., comfortable to wear, hands-free. 

Times Square: 





Outside Serendipity: 





Getting ready to go into Green Day's American Idiot (rock opera album which is now a Broadway play): 





Inside NBA store:


----------



## ashleekieu

^^ Love this bag, and the colour too!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## SuLi

CourtneyMc22 -- Great pictures!  Looks like you had a great time in NYC.  Did you have the frozen hot chocolate at Serendipity?


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Thanks *ashlee* and *SuLi!*

And yes we did have the frozen hot chocolate, and it was just as yummy as imagined it would be!! Hubby had never heard of it and he was like, "why are we going here, again?" And I said, "just trust me you'll love it!"....and he did!


----------



## katdhoneybee

Courtney, you look fab! The green is a great color. And your gray jacket is tres cute - where is it from?

Side note: what an accommodating wife to accompany her husband into the NBA store - I wouldn't _dare_ go there with my bf! The last time we were in the city he spent 3 hours there while I shopped 'til I dropped elsewhere. And he wanted to go back the next day.  I've never seen anything like it!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

^^^Thanks! That jacket is from Old Navy actually! Great go-to jacket for cool days! And funny enough, I was actually just as excited as my hubby to see the NBA store!! We are from around Memphis, TN and we love the Grizzlies!! Pau Gasol played for the grizzlies until he was traded to the Lakers so we kinda follow the Lakers now too (which is why I was in front of those pics). Now if it had been a NFL or MLB store, I would have passed!


----------



## browneyesblue

CourtneyMc22 said:


> I took my Natasha with me to NYC. It was a great cross-body bag for the city: fits a lot without being heavy, great hidden compartment for money, etc., comfortable to wear, hands-free.
> 
> Times Square:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside Serendipity:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting ready to go into Green Day's American Idiot (rock opera album which is now a Broadway play):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside NBA store:


 
OMG!!! WHat FUN!!!! The bag was perfect for your trip!! You look so cute!


----------



## muggles

^^ditto


----------



## starra007

blackonmaroon said:


> That little bag is adorable, but I love your cardigan and scarf!





heroesgirl88 said:


> that derby is such a cute bag!



Thank you!! 



Belle79 said:


> In fact, because of this picture I just ordered this bag in Prune from Bloomies! Thanks for the inspiration



I saw the Prune from Bloomies after I ordered mine from Nordstrom. It's a great color! Definitely post pics when you get it. 



heroesgirl88 said:


> omg i scored one off ebay too .. i've been searching high and low for the perfect little casual bag and here it is! You have no idea how many little MJ bags i've gone through to get to the Derby lol.. so hard to get a bag that perfectly works for you!!



What color did you get?  I've gone through tons of little bags too and I'm really pleased with the derby. It was just what I needed for my trip. It holds the essentials, but it's still cute!


----------



## Belle79

I got my Derby Mini in *Prune* yesterday and the color is so saturated and yummy!  I love it.  Mini crossbody bags are my new thing.  I carry my Baby Groovee for work during the week but I like to use my mini bags on the weekend.  I'm also waiting for a Classic Q Nugget in Steel and a TT Percy in Black


----------



## starra007

Mini crossbody bags are definitely great! Make sure to post modeling pics of your new bags!


----------



## shoppingislove

CourtneyMc22 said:


> I took my Natasha with me to NYC. It was a great cross-body bag for the city: fits a lot without being heavy, great hidden compartment for money, etc., comfortable to wear, hands-free.
> 
> Times Square:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside Serendipity:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting ready to go into Green Day's American Idiot (rock opera album which is now a Broadway play):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside NBA store:


 
Your Natasha is a beautiful color and looks great on you!


----------



## uhkiwi

warm weather means white patent goes outside to play!


----------



## clazzique

Here's me and my Hillier in Chambray at Victoria, BC.


----------



## amyx

Posh Super K!


----------



## sneezz

This was taken 2 weeks ago:


----------



## ethylove

I love your purse tree ^_^ the amethyst is seriously beautiful.


----------



## nascar fan

Sporting my Marc Jacobs sunnies at the track  (and carrying a Stuart Weitzman bag - don't want to ruin my MJs!)
:sunnies


----------



## browneyesblue

nascar fan said:


> Sporting my Marc Jacobs sunnies at the track (and carrying a Stuart Weitzman bag - don't want to ruin my MJs!)
> :sunnies


 

^^looking cute girl!


----------



## lushfashionista

Courtney, I love that green on you!


----------



## Charlie

My first time ever posting :shame:


----------



## Melly

^ You look gorgeous!!  I love your Blake too!


----------



## Charlie

Thanks Melly!

Not so much of an action picture. Sorry guys, I meant to post on the http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/hey-what-r-u-wearing-with-that-mj-278491-131.html not here....


----------



## uhkiwi

cupcake run!


----------



## Joke

^you look great! what bag is that?


----------



## ABelfor

Charlie said:


> My first time ever posting :shame:



What color Blake is that? I love it! You look great!


----------



## Charlie

^ Thank you! 

It is maroon.


----------



## ABelfor

I thought so. That's the Blake of my dreams! Lucky girl!


----------



## uhkiwi

Joke said:


> ^you look great! what bag is that?



sorry I didn't see your reply! patent flap bag in chalk from spring 2006


----------



## Joke

can anyone spot the MJ? late night beach in Cannes

(click to enlarge)


----------



## pursemonkey

What a cool pic, Joke! Love it!


----------



## jun3machina

neato pic joke!!! LOVE IT!


----------



## nascar fan

brown Stardust and MJ sunnies on the way to work


----------



## blackonmaroon

Cool pic, joke!


----------



## uhkiwi

fab bag and fun sunnies *nascar fan*!!


----------



## nascar fan

uhkiwi said:


> fab bag and fun sunnies *nascar fan*!!


Thank you.    My brown stam is probably my fave.  It's closest to my heart.  It is one that I wanted, impatiently tried to find, waited, waited, waited ... and finally got, straight from the boutique.  And the stardust leather is just simply the best, IMO.


----------



## linhhhuynh

nascar fan said:


> brown Stardust and MJ sunnies on the way to work


 
i love your sunglasses!!


----------



## Sabinalynn

thought I'd post this! My adorable mom with her black royal palais Gray on a recent trip to Toronto. My dad wearing Gucci..lol


----------



## blackonmaroon

Wow, such stylish parents, sabina!  Now we know where you get it!


----------



## Sabinalynn

blackonmaroon said:


> Wow, such stylish parents, sabina!  Now we know where you get it!




awww thanks!!! so sweet


----------



## Joke

Sabrina! I have the same bag as your mom, in a different color tho and I agree it's a very practical bag for sightseeing


----------



## linhhhuynh

aw sabina your parents are too cute!!


----------



## Sabinalynn

thanks!!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Being silly in a photobooth at our friends wedding!!  Large single!!


----------



## linhhhuynh

^you look so happy! too cute


----------



## blackonmaroon

Very pretty, Heart!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

^^Thanks!!!


----------



## Sabinalynn

At my daughter's baby naming in synagogue wth my little stam..


----------



## blackonmaroon

^ SO cute!  Love the Little Stam and that Chanel, too!


----------



## linhhhuynh

love the Chanel & stam sabina!


----------



## Sabinalynn

thanks!! the Chanel is my moms


----------



## ghall

My e/w stam in mouse


----------



## Sabinalynn

very pretty ghall! Love the color!


----------



## ghall

thanks sabina! i love this bag!


----------



## weffendy

Sabina: your daughter is the CUTEST thing Oh man! love your baby stam too!


----------



## Sabinalynn

thanks weffendy!


----------



## jun3machina

adorable pics!!!


----------



## selmom07

Sabinalynn said:


> At my daughter's baby naming in synagogue wth my little stam..


 
Beautiful!!!!!!!!


----------



## selmom07

ghall said:


> My e/w stam in mouse


 
I always forget about the E/W Stam. Very awesome!


----------



## iluvmybags

I've been so anxious to receive this bag, I couldn't wait to use it!! So I loaded up my new XL and carried it with me to the grocery store!  Since Kaylee insists on using the bathroom EVERY TIME we're at the grocery store, I took advantage of the pretty good lighting and snapped a pic!


----------



## weffendy

the single on you JJ...now I wish I got that one too! 

Took the XL single out today to dinner with bf (now fiance!)


----------



## Joke

those singles make me drool! keep em coming ladies


----------



## Mad about Bags

JJ : The colour of your bag is amazing! I am so in love with the colour.

Weff: Great outfit! Love the bag, the dress & the sandals. Wish I could wear heels like that.

Me want an XL Single now


----------



## linhhhuynh

iluv & wen, the singles are lookin goooood


----------



## amelia21

iluvmybags :  wow what a beautiful color, i think i need a wallet or something with that shade.

weff: great outfit,congrats on your 'single' & your engagement


----------



## blackonmaroon

Very pretty color, JJ!


----------



## Janicemph

I am digging the XL singles as well, great looking bags ladies.


----------



## jessilou

My MMJ Mouse Flats! So in love.


http://paleisthenotan.blogspot.com


----------



## havana27

Really cute shoes! They make me smile.  I dunno why.  I guess they're happy shoes!


----------



## linhhhuynh

they are very cute! i just don't wear flats enough to get some though...


----------



## SuLi

jessilou -- I love your mouse flats!  I have a pair that I don't wear really often.  I consider them my special shoes.  Enjoy!


----------



## Sabinalynn

Another "action" shot of my little stam!


----------



## linhhhuynh

so cute sabina!


----------



## Sabinalynn

thanks linhhhuynh!


----------



## cooper1

I love seeing all the "action" shots. And *Sabina*: you and your daughter are both so gorgeous!!!

Here's my latest baby!
*2008 Grey Stam*!


----------



## Minamiz

^gorgeous!  Still waiting for ur reveal though LOL!


----------



## linhhhuynh

love your stam cooper!


----------



## Sabinalynn

awww thanks!!! Gorgeous stam Cooper!!!


----------



## cooper1

Not a bag, but with my *MJ Sunnies* at the top of Pike's Peak in Colorado Springs on Sunday.
(a very cold windy 38 degrees at the top 14,110 ft; 92 degrees at the bottom! Crazy!)


----------



## Sabinalynn

You look so cute in those sunnies, Cooper!! Beautiful shot too..


----------



## linhhhuynh

the sky looks gorgeous. great picture cooper!


----------



## Joke

cooper1 said:


> Not a bag, but with my *MJ Sunnies* at the top of Pike's Peak in Colorado Springs on Sunday.
> (a very cold windy 38 degrees at the top 14,110 ft; 92 degrees at the bottom! Crazy!)



Wow, what a location! Great sunnies as well


----------



## alldatjazz715

My beautiful Blake at work.  I love this bag!  One of the best purchases ever.  I always get compliments.


----------



## linhhhuynh

^beautiful color!


----------



## Sabinalynn

alldatjazz715 said:


> My beautiful Blake at work.  I love this bag!  One of the best purchases ever.  I always get compliments.



gorgeous blake in a fab color!! So funny that we both love MJ and post on here and have known each other since we were little kiddies!


----------



## iluvmybags

the Vortex leather is so wonderfully soft, that my granddaughter decided to use it as a pillow!!


----------



## marie-lou

^^So cute!


----------



## baglover1973

iluvmybags said:


> the Vortex leather is so wonderfully soft, that my granddaughter decided to use it as a pillow!!



 what a doll!


----------



## penpen21

My Eugenie clutch, barely visible next to my Eiffel Tower Pina Colada  This pic was taken at the Paris in Las Vegas











My black Faridah, perfect for shopping up and down the Las Vegas strip!


----------



## douzz

jj, that is such a cute photo! priceless


----------



## cooper1

Me & my *Grey Stam* & *MJ Sunnies* nest to a "shoe sculpture" on Michigan Ave in Chicago in September!
Goofy picture, I know...


----------



## jennytalula

Lots of cute and funny pics these days! All of them are making me smile. 
Lovely bags, ladies!


----------



## iluvmybags

cute pic Coop!
was that taken recently?


----------



## cooper1

Yup *JJ*, when we were up there in September.
Awesome time of year to go to Chicago~ the weather was incredible!


...ooopsie! I meant "*next* to a shoe sculpture", not "nest"...heeheee~!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Here's my precious Twisted Q Groovee in black, girls!  My very first MbMJ, bought a year ago, and I just love her to bits!


----------



## jun3machina

love your layering placebo!!!

cooper, you're so adorable! love the hair!


----------



## cooper1

jun3machina said:


> love your layering placebo!!!
> 
> cooper, you're so adorable! love the hair!


 

Thanks *Juney*!
I had a "silverish" mohawk for the longest time with the sides & back cut on the 1/4 inch guard with a good 6+ inch strip down the middle & back (which I loved!), but I grew it out a little (to the 1/2 inch guard! LOL!) & chopped the mohawk, so im keeping it like this now. My DH likes this better.
I refuse to do long hair with my premature grey and Im severely allergic to haircolor.... so there ya have it!

...gotta keep it funky & fun!


----------



## cooper1

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Here's my precious Twisted Q Groovee in black, girls!  My very first MbMJ, bought a year ago, and I just love her to bits!


 

Love the bag, but you are just_ tooooo_ cute! Love the whole outfit from head to toe!
Looks great~

What kind of boots are you wearing?


----------



## jun3machina

cooper1 said:


> Thanks *Juney*!
> I had a "silverish" mohawk for the longest time with the sides & back cut on the 1/4 inch guard with a good 6+ inch strip down the middle & back (which I loved!), but I grew it out a little (to the 1/2 inch guard! LOL!) & chopped the mohawk, so im keeping it like this now. My DH likes this better.
> I refuse to do long hair with my premature grey and Im severely allergic to haircolor.... so there ya have it!
> 
> ...gotta keep it funky & fun!


oh i just LOVE it! like a punk rock modern mia farrow! i thought you dyed it to get that color.  i really like the grey too!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

cooper1 said:


> Love the bag, but you are just_ tooooo_ cute! Love the whole outfit from head to toe!
> Looks great~
> 
> What kind of boots are you wearing?



Thank you SO much! And Jun3 too.  You're both too sweet. 

The boots are from a Spanish brand called Sendra, and I -love- them. Wear them every single they, 'cause they're so comfy and just work with every single thing in my wardrobe.  Perfectly slouchy, too!


----------



## cooper1

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Thank you SO much! And Jun3 too.  You're both too sweet.
> 
> The boots are from a Spanish brand called Sendra, and I -love- them. Wear them every single they, 'cause they're so comfy and just work with every single thing in my wardrobe.  *Perfectly slouchy*, too!


 
Perfectly _wonderfullllll_!!!!
I am addicted to boots (as well as handbags), and yours are fantastic.....!

I will google it & see if I can find Sendra here in the states.....
You are adorable with your whole lil' cutie outfit!!


----------



## cooper1

jun3machina said:


> oh i just LOVE it! like a punk rock modern mia farrow! i thought you dyed it to get that color.  i really like the grey too!


 
hahaha!!!
Ppl ask me that _ALLLLL_ the time! "is that a special rinse?", or "what color is your hair?"...
My answer: ummmm, its called *GREY*....au naturale! Prematurely greyed at about age 16 and it has gotten worse (better?) ever since.
Yes, with my many piercings and tattoos, my husband calls me his lil punk rock chicklet. Let's not get into the music.......!
Its just in my blood, I guess.....
"Mia Farrow"? yes. 
I love thrift store broke-down clothes and high-end MJ's!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

cooper1 said:


> Perfectly _wonderfullllll_!!!!
> I am addicted to boots (as well as handbags), and yours are fantastic.....!
> 
> I will google it & see if I can find Sendra here in the states.....
> You are adorable with your whole lil' cutie outfit!!



Check out these ones: http://www.allensboots.com/boots/sendra/womens-carol-england-2944?id=12624 They're the same basic model as mine, only a bit different because the shaft of mine has perforated leather, and the webshop is in Texas, so you should totally be able to get them.  Otherwise Sendra.com has a complete overview of where to buy them, even Stateside.  Definitely hope you manage to snag a pair!


----------



## marie-lou

*cooper* you look awesome!!


----------



## cooper1

marie-lou said:


> *cooper* you look awesome!!


 
haha! You're funny!
Its a goofy picture~ DH and I were just bumming around shopping on a lil Chicago weekend vaca.!


----------



## nascar fan

cooper1 said:


> Me & my *Grey Stam* & *MJ Sunnies* nest to a "shoe sculpture" on Michigan Ave in Chicago in September!
> Goofy picture, I know...


*Cooper*, you are absolutely a doll!  I love the haircut!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cooper1

Feeling so sullen and sad about our house flooding, after cleaning all nite and not sleeping at all, DH & I finally got off our duffs, got out of our PJ's & got dressed, and went out for dinner and lots of champagne!
MJ is always the perfect accessory!
~best thing we could have done~


----------



## ghall

Love it T!! You are too friggin gorgeous!


----------



## cooper1

ghall said:


> Love it T!! You are too friggin gorgeous!


 
I cant wait to see your new gorgeous black stam when she arrives!

A reveal will be necessary! _yippppeeeeeee~_


----------



## nascar fan

Cooper, what are those shoes you have on?  I need those.

And, fyi, I have chicken legs.  You have shapely legs.


----------



## cooper1

nascar fan said:


> Cooper, what are those shoes you have on? I need those.
> 
> And, fyi, I have chicken legs. You have shapely legs.


 
I am a shoe/boot whore, *NAS*. 
These are some of my favorite shoes simply due to comfort. I could wear these all day without having sore feet. 
They are also some of my most inexpensive shoes.
Fabulous style, compliments every time I wear them, and super duper comfortable despite being very high. I have had them for over a year, so I dont think they are in stores anymore but you may be able to find them on ebay (they are true to size).
*Jessica Simpson STRIKER Heels:*
http://reviews.macys.com/7129/31861...r-gladiator-sandal-reviews/reviews.htm?page=2

They also came in tan, and a greenish & brown snakeskin print (which i thought was actually really cool, and I dont even do snakeskin-type stuff)


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Love all the bags!!!


----------



## jun3machina

cooper! you are a gorgeous, adorable lil pixie punk princess!  i love the whole look, you're making me want short hair!  i love it from the tip of your tallest grey hair, down to your toes! GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Belle79

Cooper you do look beautiful! So sorry to hear about your flooding woes. Love the dress, shoes and of course the Stam


----------



## Luv n bags

Cooper, you look so pretty with your stam and pixie haircut!


----------



## dbeth

You look awesome!!!! And you carry the stam very well---it looks great on you.


----------



## cooper1

Thanks, ladies!

*June:* you're funny "tallest grey hair"!!! haha! That made me laugh.

Yeah its been a bummer of a weekend for sure....
Have to deal with the insurance co tomorrow when they open. We have a major disaster on our hands....It was nice to get out for a couple hours last nite and just get our minds off it (admittedly I was a lil tipsy when DH took those pix last nite!). It's the 3rd time in 2.5 years our basement has flooded (twice from this stupid fridge!). I try not to get down about the "small stuff", but this is not feeling very small right now....
It'll be ok.


Thanks for all the sweet comments!


----------



## jadevintage

Me and my baby stam while on vacation in Turkey


----------



## cooper1

Wow *Jade*!!!
What fantastic pix! Looks like it was an amazing vacation~
And of course, great bag. I really want a lil baby stam! They are just so darn cute!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Cute pics Jade!!!!  Lovely bag!!!


----------



## douzz

lovely pics jade! that baby looks great on you!


----------



## Mad about Bags

Cooper: You are so pretty cooper. Love your hair, your dress, your shoes. The stam looks great on you.

Jade: Great pics! The little stam is so adorable.


----------



## jun3machina

wow! turkey looks gorgeous! and so are you and that baby stam! perfect sight-seeing outfit!


----------



## Sabinalynn

cooper1 said:


> Feeling so sullen and sad about our house flooding, after cleaning all nite and not sleeping at all, DH & I finally got off our duffs, got out of our PJ's & got dressed, and went out for dinner and lots of champagne!
> MJ is always the perfect accessory!
> ~best thing we could have done~



cooper you are so stylish! The stam is made for you


----------



## SuLi

I know that I am chiming in late, but cooper and jadevintage -- you both look awesome with your bags!  Such stylish ladies on the forum!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Here is my everyday, handsfree, and chasing my toddler bag....my Natasha.  We're getting ready for the mall.  Introducing my little girl, Marley Isabella.


----------



## Dawn

*wolf whistle* cooper you sexy thang! rockin' that stam! you look great!


----------



## jun3machina

HeartMYMJ's~ your daughter is absolutely adorable!! and the natasha looks the perfect grab and go bag! love it!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Thanks jun3!!!!  She's a mini diva!!


----------



## cooper1

*Dawn:* you are toooo funny!

*HeartMyMJs:* your daughter is _sooooo_ precious! I just wanna reach thru my screen and tickle her! She looks like she is so much fun. Great hands-free bag too!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Thanks cooper1!!!  Love your pics!!!!!

Yes she is something!!  My mini me!!


----------



## cooper1

HeartMyMJs said:


> Thanks cooper1!!! Love your pics!!!!!
> 
> Yes she is something!! My mini me!!


 

OMG I just saw her name is *Marley*?!!! That's awesome! That's a fabulous name!!! I really love that name for a little girl & it definitely suits her!!! ~


----------



## HeartMyMJs

cooper1 said:


> OMG I just saw her name is *Marley*?!!! That's awesome! That's a fabulous name!!! I really love that name for a little girl & it definitely suits her!!! ~


 
Thank you!!!


----------



## jun3machina

at my brother-in-law's wedding


----------



## mummumbaby

jun3machina said:


> at my brother-in-law's wedding



Nice!  Lovely dress too!


----------



## Luv n bags

jun3machina said:


> at my brother-in-law's wedding


 Love this!!


----------



## madaddie

Marc Jacobs Polka Dot Ballerinas


----------



## ABelfor

madaddie said:


> marc jacobs polka dot ballerinas



you are so cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

jun3machina said:


> at my brother-in-law's wedding


 
Gorgeous!!



madaddie said:


> Marc Jacobs Polka Dot Ballerinas


 
Cute!!!


----------



## madaddie

ABelfor said:


> you are so cute!!!!!!!!



Thankew sweetie!


----------



## Sabinalynn

ready to go out with my baby stam!


----------



## Belle79

Stunning! It looks perfect with that dress and the nude shoes


----------



## Sabinalynn

Belle79 said:


> Stunning! It looks perfect with that dress and the nude shoes


thanks so much!! im in love with my bag


----------



## nascar fan

Road trip with my all-time favorite bag


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Sabinalynn said:


> ready to go out with my baby stam!


 
Love your dress sabina!!


----------



## islandgirl76

Nas, love your bag!

Sabina, you look stunning!


----------



## Kraut

My new MJ!


----------



## nascar fan

FirstTimeDP said:


> My new MJ!


Lovely!  You and the bag.

Welcome to MJ!


----------



## cooper1

FirstTimeDP said:


> My new MJ!


 
Nice bag and you are sooo pretty!


----------



## islandgirl76

FirstTimeDP said:


> My new MJ!


Congrats on your MJ!


----------



## Sabinalynn

Thanks girls! It was my one night out in a while..nice to get dressed up dd was with my mom!


----------



## LilahBelle

Not the best picture in regards to seeing the bag, but finally! Got my HG - Silver Lux Misfit!!





(Ignore my weird expression and my poor bandaged hand)


----------



## Kraut

thanks ladies!!


----------



## jun3machina

awesome LB!! YAY! that's such an awesome bag! and hope your poor hand is on the mend!


----------



## douzz

lovely LB! hope your hand mends soon


----------



## nascar fan

LilahBelle said:


> Not the best picture in regards to seeing the bag, but finally! Got my HG - Silver Lux Misfit!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Ignore my weird expression and my poor bandaged hand)


 
Very pretty!


----------



## nascar fan

Out shopping with the navy Westside.
I had forgotten how much I love this bag!


----------



## rorosity

Here's my Safety Pin Stam on the morning commute earlier today......I really enjoy carrying this bag.  It's a bit lighter and more relaxed than some of my other Stams.


----------



## Luv n bags

I bought this during that crazy Saks sale a couple of years ago.  Today was the first day I have ever used it!

Carter, Jr. in Charcoal....


----------



## nascar fan

tigertrixie said:


> I bought this during that crazy Saks sale a couple of years ago. Today was the first day I have ever used it!
> 
> Carter, Jr. in Charcoal....


I like that!!!


----------



## Luv n bags

nascar fan said:


> I like that!!!




Thanks, Nas.


----------



## sopphire

So glad to finally be able to join this thread  After umm-ing and ahh-ing between the Baby Aiden and the Hillier Hobo for ages, I finally picked the former and gasped as I plucked the Bright Grape beauty out of its dustbag.




And here's a sloppy picture of me with it (nicked off my blog) - hot hot day here today.


----------



## nascar fan

sopphire said:


> So glad to finally be able to join this thread  After umm-ing and ahh-ing between the Baby Aiden and the Hillier Hobo for ages, I finally picked the former and gasped as I plucked the Bright Grape beauty out of its dustbag.
> 
> View attachment 1537352
> 
> 
> And here's a sloppy picture of me with it (nicked off my blog) - hot hot day here today.
> 
> View attachment 1537353


It looks perfect on you!
Congrats!


----------



## Luv n bags

sopphire said:


> So glad to finally be able to join this thread  After umm-ing and ahh-ing between the Baby Aiden and the Hillier Hobo for ages, I finally picked the former and gasped as I plucked the Bright Grape beauty out of its dustbag.
> 
> View attachment 1537352
> 
> 
> And here's a sloppy picture of me with it (nicked off my blog) - hot hot day here today.
> 
> View attachment 1537353


 
I love your Aiden, but I really love your necklace.  Do you know if your necklace has tigers instead of alligators?


----------



## sopphire

nascar fan said:


> It looks perfect on you!
> Congrats!


 
Thank you  I'm so happy with it!



tigertrixie said:


> I love your Aiden, but I really love your  necklace.  Do you know if your necklace has tigers instead of  alligators?



Thanks! Hmm not sure if they made it with tigers. It's actually just an ASOS necklace. If it helps, I found this tiger ring on there too


----------



## sunshine3

nascar fan said:


> Out shopping with the navy Westside.
> I had forgotten how much I love this bag!


 oh i like this!!


----------



## sunshine3

everyone looks fabulous! wish i could post pics! soon...


----------



## nascar fan

sunshine3 said:


> oh i like this!!



Thank you !


----------



## sunshine3

nascar fan said:


> Thank you !


 
really like this stle!!!!!!!!!!!! YW


----------



## emmajayne

my 3 gorgeous Classic Q Natashas, thinking about selling them though to get some new ones with silver hardware for a change!
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/193/62082429794893730507908.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/860/30111610150336055843731.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/843/31566410150313486413731.jpg/


----------



## islandgirl76

Nice!


----------



## Luv n bags

This isn't really "in action", but here is my Stardust Rio with my new YSL Tributes


----------



## nascar fan

tigertrixie said:


> This isn't really "in action", but here is my Stardust Rio with my new YSL Tributes


Love that Rio!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blivlien

tigertrixie said:


> This isn't really "in action", but here is my Stardust Rio with my new YSL Tributes



your rio is amazing! i've never seen this before. it's such a stunner!


----------



## Luv n bags

nascar fan said:


> Love that Rio!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you!



blivlien said:


> your rio is amazing! i've never seen this before. it's such a stunner!


 
Thanks, I love this bag!


----------



## Ljlj

Went on a day trip with DH to PV ( Palos Verdes)

Pacific Ocean :sunnies


----------



## Ljlj

Behind me is Wayfarers Chapel http://www.wayfarerschapel.org/

with Icey Petrol Stam


----------



## thundercloud

aww, ljlj, great pics of you and your new petrol in action! =)

btw, we love wayfarer's. it's so pretty.


----------



## Ljlj

thundercloud said:


> aww, ljlj, great pics of you and your new petrol in action! =)
> 
> btw, we love wayfarer's. it's so pretty.


 
It is very beautiful there. It was our first time going there yesterday and we've been kicking ourselves for not going there sooner since we live not too far away. It was traffic going there (as expected, hello LA! )

The chapel is amazing! We felt like we want to get married again, maybe renew our vows on a major anniversary. OMG - THE VIEW! Really beautiful.


----------



## jun3machina

oooh! how pretty!


----------



## thundercloud

Ljlj said:


> It is very beautiful there. It was our first time going there yesterday and we've been kicking ourselves for not going there sooner since we live not too far away. It was traffic going there (as expected, hello LA! )
> 
> The chapel is amazing! We felt like we want to get married again, maybe renew our vows on a major anniversary. OMG - THE VIEW! Really beautiful.


we did our day after wedding pics at wayfarer's. it's so pretty and relaxing. i used to live in the south bay before i got married. we actually got married at a golf course up in PV. i wanted ocean views and nature-y scenery for our wedding.


----------



## marie-lou

Aaaah! Those pics really make me long for the ocean!!


----------



## Ljlj

Mother Nature is the best!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Ljlj said:


> Went on a day trip with DH to PV ( Palos Verdes)
> 
> Pacific Ocean :sunnies


 
Love it!!  My parents live down the street from there!!


----------



## Ljlj

HeartMyMJs said:


> Love it!! My parents live down the street from there!!


 
Wow, really? Will your parents adopt a grown woman? Lol  Seriously, PV is such a nice place!


----------



## pookybear

Ljlj said:


> Went on a day trip with DH to PV ( Palos Verdes)
> 
> Pacific Ocean :sunnies




Ohhh pretty! I live 5-10 minutes away from there! The scenic views are gorgeous there!


----------



## Luv n bags

Ljlj said:


> Went on a day trip with DH to PV ( Palos Verdes)
> 
> Pacific Ocean :sunnies


 
Love this photo and your bag!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Ljlj said:


> Wow, really? Will your parents adopt a grown woman? Lol  Seriously, PV is such a nice place!


 
Sure why not!!   Yes I grew up in the South Bay and moved to Orange County when I got married.   I still work in Torrance.


----------



## nascar fan

Ljlj said:


> Went on a day trip with DH to PV ( Palos Verdes)
> 
> Pacific Ocean :sunnies


Wow!  So pretty!  
I wish I had such pretty surroundings!


----------



## Ljlj

pookybear said:


> Ohhh pretty! I live 5-10 minutes away from there! The scenic views are gorgeous there!


 
The views are TDF! I wanna live there! lol



tigertrixie said:


> Love this photo and your bag!


 
Thanks tigertrixie 



HeartMyMJs said:


> Sure why not!!  Yes I grew up in the South Bay and moved to Orange County when I got married.  I still work in Torrance.


 
I didn't realize a lot of MJ ladies are geographically close to each other. 




nascar fan said:


> Wow! So pretty!
> I wish I had such pretty surroundings!


 
Yes, really pretty. I want to move to a beach town now, lol


----------



## Wanderlust11

My Stam in Rose... with striped sweater "Sheila" from Marc by Marc Jacobs


----------



## Ljlj

Love your rose stam! I like how the color of your scarf and sweater coordinated well with your stam. Rose is such a pretty color


----------



## thundercloud

so pretty, wanderlust! love how your scarf matches your rose stam so perfectly. =)


----------



## Luv n bags

Wanderlust11 said:


> My Stam in Rose... with striped sweater "Sheila" from Marc by Marc Jacobs


 
What a cute outfit and your Stam is fabulous!


----------



## sorbetmotorbag

My black patent MJ stam !


----------



## islandgirl76

lovely ladies!


----------



## jun3machina

gorgeous stams ladies!!


----------



## Ljlj

Lombard Street in San Francisco, one of America's crookedest streets.

with *Dark Grey Kate*


----------



## Nikkibaby

Ljlj said:
			
		

> Lombard Street in San Francisco, one of America's crookedest streets.
> 
> with Dark Grey Kate



Cute!


----------



## nascar fan

Ljlj said:


> Lombard Street in San Francisco, one of America's crookedest streets.
> 
> with *Dark Grey Kate*


Cute!
That street makes me crazy just looking at it!


----------



## Mad about Bags

Great pics Lj! The Kate looks great on you. Love your shoes.


----------



## thundercloud

awesome pics, lj! what a lovely kate. thank you for sharing!


----------



## nforemm

mj mag bag is treating me pretty well unless i overfill it. i want a hazelnut fran now.


----------



## Ljlj

Nikkibaby said:


> Cute!


 


nascar fan said:


> Cute!
> That street makes me crazy just looking at it!


 


Mad about Bags said:


> Great pics Lj! The Kate looks great on you. Love your shoes.


 


thundercloud said:


> awesome pics, lj! what a lovely kate. thank you for sharing!


 
Thanks ladies.  The Kate is a great travel bag. Lightweight and roomy. Love it!


----------



## AdvoGirl

Sabinalynn said:


> ready to go out with my baby stam!


Sabina, Gorgeous pics of you.  Love the Baby Stam.  What color is it?  Looks gold?


----------



## Sabinalynn

AdvoGirl said:


> Sabina, Gorgeous pics of you.  Love the Baby Stam.  What color is it?  Looks gold?



Thanks! Yes gold


----------



## AdvoGirl

Sabinalynn said:


> Thanks! Yes gold


Sabina,
I would kill for that bag in that color.  Not available anymore, right?


----------



## Sabinalynn

AdvoGirl said:


> Sabina,
> I would kill for that bag in that color.  Not available anymore, right?



I sold it to luxedh.com, our company. It's still there


----------



## mlv2418

Hi - do you guys have any ideas how to fix leather rub off on the handles of a stam? Thanks

http://thumbp3-ne1.thumb.mail.yahoo..._1_6470&partid=3&f=1204&fid=Inbox&w=717&h=478


----------



## goodbrand

here are my MJ
http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=9533&pictureid=90485


----------



## ashi112211

goodbrand said:


> here are my MJ
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=9533&pictureid=90485



Love your cecilia


----------



## macaroonchica93

Petal to the Metal Pouchette and Ray-Bans


----------



## Meta

Here's my Little Stam in Milk...


----------



## kristin.xo

weN84 said:


> Here's my Little Stam in Milk...



Love it!!  My Ivory Little Stam arrived today, I'm so excited to wear it!


----------



## Meta

kristin.xo said:


> Love it!!  My Ivory Little Stam arrived today, I'm so excited to wear it!



Thanks!  Congrats on your Little Stam! I hope you wear it in good health!


----------



## preppy_in_pink

So chic, Wen and I love your blog! I always heard the true sign of style is being able to pull off anything, regardless of its cost  Keep on rockin, pretty lady! 

Kristin, congrats on your Little Stam! Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## Meta

preppy_in_pink said:


> So chic, Wen and I love your blog! I always heard the true sign of style is being able to pull off anything, regardless of its cost  Keep on rockin, pretty lady!



Thank you!  I don't get a lot of comments on my blog, so I never really know if ppl are reading and/or if they like it. Thank you so much for your kind words!


----------



## kristin.xo

weN84 said:


> Thanks!  Congrats on your Little Stam! I hope you wear it in good health!





preppy_in_pink said:


> So chic, Wen and I love your blog! I always heard the true sign of style is being able to pull off anything, regardless of its cost  Keep on rockin, pretty lady!
> 
> Kristin, congrats on your Little Stam! Can't wait for pictures!



Thank you!  I will definitely take some photos soon!


----------



## taniherd

I love my MJ wallets!!


----------



## FeirAIA

taniherd said:
			
		

> I love my MJ wallets!!



So cute!


----------



## coachmommyofmin

Such beautiful bags!!! I miss MJ, bought a crossbody and a watch recently too...


----------



## taniherd

FeirAIA said:


> So cute!


Thanks! 



coachmommyofmin said:


> Such beautiful bags!!! I miss MJ, bought a crossbody and a watch recently too...
> 
> View attachment 1845631



That's a gorgeous watch


----------



## nascar fan

coachmommyofmin said:


> Such beautiful bags!!! I miss MJ, bought a crossbody and a watch recently too...
> 
> View attachment 1845631


Love that watch!


----------



## Squeaky00

coachmommyofmin said:


> Such beautiful bags!!! I miss MJ, bought a crossbody and a watch recently too...
> 
> View attachment 1845631



I feel like I have seen those bracelets before.  Where did you get them from?


----------



## coachmommyofmin

Squeaky00 said:


> I feel like I have seen those bracelets before.  Where did you get them from?



Those are Bracelets from Nordstrom. they had that Mix-and-match thing going on... love them, they match perfectly 

Thank You


----------



## AdvoGirl

Wen,
This is gorgeous.  Where did you get it?  Is that a new color? I need an off white bag and tried the ivory and vanilla and neither color was right. 
thx


weN84 said:


> Here's my Little Stam in Milk...


----------



## Meta

AdvoGirl said:


> Wen,
> This is gorgeous.  Where did you get it?  Is that a new color? I need an off white bag and tried the ivory and vanilla and neither color was right.
> thx



Hi! This Little Stam in Milk is from Resort 08, which I bought it from Bloomies. They don't see to come up very often though. Good luck in your search!


----------



## fettfleck

My new to here, but not so new MBMJ watch - this is sooo gorgeous and it actually is the one piece of jewelery I got the most comments ever on!


----------



## Nikkibaby

coachmommyofmin said:


> Such beautiful bags!!! I miss MJ, bought a crossbody and a watch recently too...
> 
> View attachment 1845631


Beautiful!  I need that watch!  Do you know the name of it?  Thanks.

edit:  Oh... found it!  Adding it to my 'wishlist'.


----------



## <3 purses

coachmommyofmin said:


> Such beautiful bags!!! I miss MJ, bought a crossbody and a watch recently too...
> 
> View attachment 1845631


 such an uber cute watch, love the bangles too


----------



## <3 purses

fettfleck said:


> My new to here, but not so new MBMJ watch - this is sooo gorgeous and it actually is the one piece of jewelery I got the most comments ever on!


 Congrats, I love the rose gold henry. I've been wearing mine almost everyday for the last 4 months


----------



## Ljlj

taniherd said:


> I love my MJ wallets!!
> 
> View attachment 1843471
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1843472



Nice!



coachmommyofmin said:


> Such beautiful bags!!! I miss MJ, bought a crossbody and a watch recently too...
> 
> View attachment 1845631


 


fettfleck said:


> My new to here, but not so new MBMJ watch - this is sooo gorgeous and it actually is the one piece of jewelery I got the most comments ever on!


 
Loving the watches ladies.


----------



## fettfleck

<3 purses said:


> Congrats, I love the rose gold henry. I've been wearing mine almost everyday for the last 4 months



Thank you! I actually have it since May when I visited the US the last time. I also wear it nearly every day - love that the rose gold matches nearly everything! Literally almost everybody I talked to noticed that watch - and liked it. Never had that with another jewelery piece before. Even the men liked it! Usually they don't notice any new jewelery... 



Ljlj said:


> Nice!
> Loving the watches ladies.



Thank you!


----------



## nascar fan

fettfleck said:


> My new to here, but not so new MBMJ watch - this is sooo gorgeous and it actually is the one piece of jewelery I got the most comments ever on!


I think I need one of those!
I love it!


----------



## katethebookworm

This is my adorable Fran in Mink


----------



## preppy_in_pink

Gorgeous all around! The Mink looks lovely with the color of your blazer and girl, you have the most amazing hair and skin!!


----------



## katethebookworm

preppy_in_pink said:


> Gorgeous all around! The Mink looks lovely with the color of your blazer and girl, you have the most amazing hair and skin!!


 Aw thanks so much, you're so sweet!


----------



## LVMademoiselle

katethebookworm said:


> This is my adorable Fran in Mink



That looks really good with your outfit!  You are pretty!


----------



## katethebookworm

LVMademoiselle said:


> That looks really good with your outfit!  You are pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## islandgirl76

so cute!


----------



## kristin.xo

katethebookworm said:


> This is my adorable Fran in Mink



Love it!  That colour is such a great neutral!


----------



## kristin.xo

I meant to post these a little while ago.  Sorry my room is a mess!

Little Stam in Ivory  (it actually doesn't look this white in person, my lighting is just bad )


----------



## Meta

kristin.xo said:


> I meant to post these a little while ago.  Sorry my room is a mess!
> 
> Little Stam in Ivory  (it actually doesn't look this white in person, my lighting is just bad )



Yay! You got your Little Stam in Ivory!  How are you liking it by far?


----------



## kristin.xo

weN84 said:


> Yay! You got your Little Stam in Ivory!  How are you liking it by far?



I'm loving it!!  The size is great for me, and it's just so pretty!


----------



## Meta

kristin.xo said:


> I'm loving it!!  The size is great for me, and it's just so pretty!


Good to know!  I'm never letting mine go!


----------



## katethebookworm

kristin.xo said:


> I'm loving it!!  The size is great for me, and it's just so pretty!


That's what I wanted to write: the size looks perfect on you!


----------



## kristin.xo

weN84 said:


> Good to know!  I'm never letting mine go!



I feel the same way.  I can never part with any of my MJ's. 



katethebookworm said:


> That's what I wanted to write: the size looks perfect on you!



Thank you!


----------



## MJDaisy

me with my MJ crossbody at work today. I forget the name of this bag!!


----------



## Mad about Bags

Cute bag Daisy.


----------



## fsadeli

Me and my new eazy tote! Love her so much!


----------



## preppy_in_pink

kristin.xo said:


> I meant to post these a little while ago.  Sorry my room is a mess!
> 
> Little Stam in Ivory  (it actually doesn't look this white in person, my lighting is just bad )



This looks perfect on you!!! How tall are you if you don't mind me asking?



MJDaisy said:


> View attachment 1864976
> 
> 
> me with my MJ crossbody at work today. I forget the name of this bag!!


Very cute, Daisy! I love the pop of glitz with your outfit and those shoes are super cute too!!



fsadeli said:


> Me and my new eazy tote! Love her so much!


Congratulations on your new bag! I love how the cobalt pops against the black and that cupcake is so adorable!!


----------



## kristin.xo

preppy_in_pink said:


> This looks perfect on you!!! How tall are you if you don't mind me asking?



Thank you!  I am 5'2, but wearing a 4 inch wedge in the photo.


----------



## fsadeli

preppy_in_pink said:
			
		

> Congratulations on your new bag! I love how the cobalt pops against the black and that cupcake is so adorable!!



thank you! This has become my favourite everyday bag!


----------



## Ellapretty

Using my MJ black quilted single on the school run - it was cold today!


----------



## Joke

^ you look very stylish, love it!


----------



## Ljlj

katethebookworm said:


> This is my adorable Fran in Mink


  Lovely bag! You're pretty!



kristin.xo said:


> I meant to post these a little while ago. Sorry my room is a mess!
> 
> Little Stam in Ivory  (it actually doesn't look this white in person, my lighting is just bad )


 
Love it! I'm wanting a light-colred little stam too. 



MJDaisy said:


> View attachment 1864976
> 
> 
> me with my MJ crossbody at work today. I forget the name of this bag!!


 
Nice!


----------



## Ljlj

fsadeli said:


> Me and my new eazy tote! Love her so much!


  Cute colors! Congrats



Ellapretty said:


> Using my MJ black quilted single on the school run - it was cold today!


 
You look great.


----------



## islandgirl76

looking very stylish ella!


----------



## Ellapretty

Joke said:


> ^ you look very stylish, love it!





Ljlj said:


> You look great.





islandgirl76 said:


> looking very stylish ella!



Thank you - I love how the quilting on this bag makes any outfit look fancy


----------



## pavilion

Marc Jacobs Stam


----------



## nascar fan

pavilion said:


> Marc Jacobs Stam


----------



## pookybear

pavilion said:
			
		

> Marc Jacobs Stam



Gorgeous outfit! Definitely using this for reference


----------



## simpleplan

my first marc bag.. a REALLY old natasha crossbody, used it everyday for 2 years..my go-to bag!


----------



## islandgirl76

Adorable!


----------



## pringirl

simpleplan said:


> my first marc bag.. a REALLY old natasha crossbody, used it everyday for 2 years..my go-to bag!



i love your dress, sandals, your yellow nail polish and of course, your natasha!!!!


----------



## Jolie89

simpleplan said:


> my first marc bag.. a REALLY old natasha crossbody, used it everyday for 2 years..my go-to bag!


 
Looks really good on you


----------



## emmajayne

My MBMJ Natasha in Bordeaux

http://i1174.photobucket.com/albums/r616/emmamcl89/DSC02446_zps1ed6c648.jpg


----------



## Jolie89

emmajayne said:


> My MBMJ Natasha in Bordeaux
> 
> http://i1174.photobucket.com/albums/r616/emmamcl89/DSC02446_zps1ed6c648.jpg


 
wow such a nice colour I really love shades in wine. So pretty!


----------



## emmajayne

thanks  perfect travel bag


----------



## Meta

Swirl Paisley Scarf from F/W 2009


----------



## nascar fan

weN84 said:


> Swirl Paisley Scarf from F/W 2009


That was such a beautiful season!
Love it!


----------



## Meta

nascar fan said:


> That was such a beautiful season!
> Love it!


Yes, it was! Thanks, *nas*.


----------



## Hikitten

Ellapretty said:


> Using my MJ black quilted single on the school run - it was cold today!



How do you like this bag? What can you fit into it? I'm considering getting it in blush but I like the black on you.


----------



## Ellapretty

Blush is my absolute favorite MJ color...if I didn't have to worry about everyday wear & tear, I would definitely have gone with blush!

I love this bag for my daily errands - I think I posted here before a pic of what I fit in my bag - I'll try find it and post it here:

FOUND IT - I also keep my iPhone in it - but was using it to take the pics.













Hikitten said:


> How do you like this bag? What can you fit into it? I'm considering getting it in blush but I like the black on you.


----------



## Hikitten

Ellapretty said:


> Blush is my absolute favorite MJ color...if I didn't have to worry about everyday wear & tear, I would definitely have gone with blush!
> 
> I love this bag for my daily errands - I think I posted here before a pic of what I fit in my bag - I'll try find it and post it here:
> 
> FOUND IT - I also keep my iPhone in it - but was using it to take the pics.



Thanks for the quick response!  wow. You are able to get quiet a bit in there! Good to know. I think I'm going to get it in blush. I have an old old quilted hobo in cream and its held up very well.


----------



## Ellapretty

Hikitten said:


> Thanks for the quick response!  wow. You are able to get quiet a bit in there! Good to know. I think I'm going to get it in blush. I have an old old quilted hobo in cream and its held up very well.



I had to reduce quite a lot, but I still have my essentials . Good to know I don't have to be scared of lighter coloured mj bags! Can't wait to see your new bag!


----------



## sylviaaa

Using my MBMJ Percy Q Crossbody as a clutch!


----------



## Mad about Bags

^^^ Cute clutch and you are so pretty Sylviaaa. That dress is super hot and it is just perfect on you. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Mad about Bags

Love how you wear your scarf Wen! This is my favourite MJ scarf.
I am so envious that you have this scarf  I have been looking for this Paisley scarf (in different colour) for 2 years now but has no luck 




weN84 said:


> Swirl Paisley Scarf from F/W 2009


----------



## Mad about Bags

Way to go emmajayne! It looks perfect on you. We are bag twins, I have the same bag 



emmajayne said:


> My MBMJ Natasha in Bordeaux
> 
> http://i1174.photobucket.com/albums/r616/emmamcl89/DSC02446_zps1ed6c648.jpg


----------



## sylviaaa

Mad about Bags said:


> ^^^ Cute clutch and you are so pretty Sylviaaa. That dress is super hot and it is just perfect on you. Thanks for sharing



Aw, thank you! You're too kind


----------



## emmajayne

Mad about Bags said:


> Way to go emmajayne! It looks perfect on you. We are bag twins, I have the same bag



Thanks a mill 

It is a great bag , I love the colour


----------



## Mad about Bags

Tell me about it  I love the silver hardware and am looking into getting another Classic Q Natasha in different colour - may be a summer/spring colour. Any suggestions/ideas re colour?



emmajayne said:


> Thanks a mill
> 
> It is a great bag , I love the colour


----------



## emmajayne

Mad about Bags said:


> Tell me about it  I love the silver hardware and am looking into getting another Classic Q Natasha in different colour - may be a summer/spring colour. Any suggestions/ideas re colour?



I want a new Natasha too , even though I just bought the peacock too hot to handle hobo 

I love this colour violet, even though it's gold hardware

http://www.shopbop.com/classic-nata...&fm=whatsnew-shopbysize-viewall&colorId=13020

Hazelnut with silver hardware is fab

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...8&color=Hazelnut#fn=spp=57&ppp=96&sp=1&rid=59

I wish they would do more bags with silver hw 

I would love if they did a natasha in forest green with silver hw


----------



## Mad about Bags

^^^ Yes hazelnut with silver HW is really nice and neutral. The violet colour is HOT even though it is gold HW. I am adding it on my wish list - If you ever see a violet Natasha on sale please let me know! 
I am from Australia so my choice is very limited. Most of the time I ended up purchase from the Shopbop, Nordies, SAKS or Bluefly and Ebay.

Same here, I prefer silver HW! A Classic Q Natasha in forest green with silver HW would be awesome 

I just bought a Preppy Natasha in Amethyst with silver HW. It is a great colour for Spring & Summer. It is lamb skin so it is lighter than my classic Q but it won't be as tough as my Classic Q though.


----------



## emmajayne

That's a really lovely bag congrats, I love the colour!!! I will let you know if violet goes on sale !


----------



## Meta

Mad about Bags said:


> Love how you wear your scarf Wen! This is my favourite MJ scarf.
> I am so envious that you have this scarf  I have been looking for this Paisley scarf (in different colour) for 2 years now but has no luck


Thank you!  I don't know how often these scarfs show up pre-loved since I've not tried looking for them but either way, good luck and fingers crossed that your persistence will pay off!


----------



## Hikitten

Ellapretty said:
			
		

> I had to reduce quite a lot, but I still have my essentials . Good to know I don't have to be scared of lighter coloured mj bags! Can't wait to see your new bag!



Here it is! I have to say the blush color is not what I expected. I've seen it in the store and have always liked it but in different lighting it can get a more beige tone. But other than that love this bag so far. Nice and light which is not like most MJ bags. Perfect length to wear crossbody. I hope the leather holds up. It seems a little more lighter and delicate compared to my older MJ quilted bags circa 2008.


----------



## kings_20

coachmommyofmin said:


> Such beautiful bags!!! I miss MJ, bought a crossbody and a watch recently too...
> 
> View attachment 1845631


 
What is the name of this gorgeous watch?  I must have it!!


----------



## pavilion

Using my Stam today


----------



## fsadeli

Me and my new birthday present karlie!


----------



## edgystyle27

I am looking for the perfect bag under $500, a contemporary brand like Michael by Michael Kors or Marc by Marc Jacobs. I really like the Hamilton by Michael or the Groove by Marc but the Hamilton seems like the sizes are too small or too big for me and the Groove has some photos that make it seems perfect, but others that it looks so crinkly and sloppy. I want a modern chic handbag in a medium size (black) any suggestions>?


----------



## mrsspoon6

coachmommyofmin said:


> Such beautiful bags!!! I miss MJ, bought a crossbody and a watch recently too...
> 
> View attachment 1845631



ahhh! I've been eyeing that watch on shopbop. looks so great I may have to get it...


----------



## edgystyle27

HEY Ladies,
I am about to make my first MBMJ purchase and I have narrowed it down to the GROOVEE in black with gold H.W. Now my only question and debate is the size? Should I go for the Groovee original bigger bag or the Groovee Baby? I usually get all different size bags, I typically don't store a lot so both will suffice. The real question is, which one looks better on ?


----------



## Anonymous13

edgystyle27 said:


> HEY Ladies,
> I am about to make my first MBMJ purchase and I have narrowed it down to the GROOVEE in black with gold H.W. Now my only question and debate is the size? Should I go for the Groovee original bigger bag or the Groovee Baby? I usually get all different size bags, I typically don't store a lot so both will suffice. The real question is, which one looks better on ?




Hi Edgystyle,

It doesn't seem that you're getting a lot of answers, so I will put my two cents in and say go with the small (unless you're over, say 5'8"). According to the MJ site, the Baby Groovee is 12.5" long, and I think for the way the bag is designed, anything larger will just be too long/big, especially considering that you don't need a giant bag. I hope you're happy with what you end up with!


----------



## SamGrier




----------



## purseprincess32

Cute pink bag!


----------



## SamGrier

purseprincess32 said:


> Cute pink bag!



Thankyou! it's my oldie but fav.


----------



## ValentineNicole

Such a roomie carry-on!


----------



## Ellapretty

Hikitten said:


> Here it is! I have to say the blush color is not what I expected. I've seen it in the store and have always liked it but in different lighting it can get a more beige tone. But other than that love this bag so far. Nice and light which is not like most MJ bags. Perfect length to wear crossbody. I hope the leather holds up. It seems a little more lighter and delicate compared to my older MJ quilted bags circa 2008.



Such a beautiful bag! Love the color so much! How is it holding up so far?


----------



## Hikitten

Ellapretty said:


> Such a beautiful bag! Love the color so much! How is it holding up so far?



It's been holding up very well. So far I've been using it practically every weekend when I'm running around with the baby and it doesn't show sign of wear yet. It's so light and small that I forget I have it on. There plenty of space in it to fit everything I need, though if I'm wearing sunglasses, I have to carefully shove them in and be careful not to crush it. I will try to post a whats in my bag.


----------



## kucingmeowmeow

SamGrier said:


>



my next target....love this bag n the colour so much
i am jealous of u....u got realy  nice bag


----------



## anneisma

I always avoid this kinda color... But it seems perfect on hillier.. Whats the color called btw?


----------



## iheartmypurse

fsadeli said:


> Me and my new eazy tote! Love her so much!



oooo i think i have fallen in love with this tote!!!! must go look it up now!!!!


----------



## tamburger

Not "in action" but Marc Jacobs nonetheless! I belong to a family who loves zipclutches! This photo was actually taken for my instagram account. Follow me @tammburger!


----------



## austen1813

Not "in action" but they are waiting...


----------



## Luv n bags

tamburger said:


> View attachment 1980313
> 
> 
> 
> Not "in action" but Marc Jacobs nonetheless! I belong to a family who loves zipclutches! This photo was actually taken for my instagram account. Follow me @tammburger!



Love your wallets!


----------



## Luv n bags

austen1813 said:


> View attachment 1982823
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1982825
> 
> 
> 
> Not "in action" but they are waiting...



Take them out! They are pretty!


----------



## Luv n bags

Took my Animal Safari Single for errands.  Perfect sized bag for me!


----------



## Meta

tigertrixie said:


> Took my Animal Safari Single for errands.  Perfect sized bag for me!



Didn't realize there was an animal print version! Looks good on you.


----------



## Meta

The Little Stam...






and the Palais Royal flat case...


----------



## marie-lou

weN84 said:


> The Little Stam...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the Palais Royal flat case...


Both are very cute!!


----------



## MsBusyBee

weN84 said:


> The Little Stam...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the Palais Royal flat case...


Love it!!!


----------



## Meta

marie-lou said:


> Both are very cute!!





MsBusyBee said:


> Love it!!!


----------



## Ellapretty

Using my Quilted Single as a clutch:


----------



## Eru

austen1813 said:


> View attachment 1982825
> 
> 
> 
> Not "in action" but they are waiting...



Older post, I know, but I SO want that bag.


----------



## llaga22

Mani- pedi with my BFF.


----------



## marie-lou

llaga22 said:


> Mani- pedi with my BFF.
> 
> View attachment 2058273
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2058274



Love it


----------



## Frugalfinds

Great wallets!!!!!


----------



## AprilJune

My new MBMJ P2M tote in peacock at work. On sale at Nordstrom for 263.98. Perfect size for a work tote IMO. Fits files with ease, but doesn't look too big or bulky. I'm new and attempting to add pictures, so please bear with me.


----------



## LivLife23

My first MJ and my first premier designer bag, a gift to myself after passing the bar several years ago.  Pulled it out of the closet the other day and started to fall in love all over again!


----------



## nascar fan

LivLife23 said:


> My first MJ and my first premier designer bag, a gift to myself after passing the bar several years ago.  Pulled it out of the closet the other day and started to fall in love all over again!



Beautiful!  Passing the bar deserves something special!  (or 2 something specials, or 3, or 4)


----------



## WenD08

Love this bag.  Definitely a day to evening piece


----------



## LivLife23

Thanks ladies!!

Agreed, think I'm still rewarding myself for that accomplishment, several years later


----------



## Meta

llaga22 said:


> Mani- pedi with my BFF.


Cute! Matchy-matchy! 



LivLife23 said:


> My first MJ and my first premier designer bag, a gift to myself after passing the bar several years ago.  Pulled it out of the closet the other day and started to fall in love all over again!


So good to see one of his classics. I saw a lady carrying a similar Venetia but in silver h/w and I almost wanted to say thank you for carrying an older MJ! 

Here's the Palais flat case again...


----------



## LivLife23

Thank you!  I find it really is a classic, I still get compliments, even if the style was a bit more popular a few years ago. I'm also impressed by the quality.  It was my first bag and I took it everywhere, even while traveling through Europe.  It took quite a few beatings and still looks great!


----------



## emmajayne

MBMJ Exeter Print scarf & To Hot to Handle Hobo in Peacock
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-9QvpLgKA9wI/UU3u2C3YOEI/AAAAAAAAATU/r1PanewfvYs/s1600/DSC04678.JPG


----------



## llaga22




----------



## nascar fan

llaga22 said:


> View attachment 2122992


Great bag!


----------



## llaga22

Thanks Nas


----------



## llaga22




----------



## bbagsforever

Here is a pic of my mini Stam in action!


----------



## llaga22

bbagsforever said:


> Here is a pic of my mini Stam in action!



Very pretty!


----------



## emmajayne

not a MBMJ bag but a watch!

MBMJ are really bringing out out some fab accessories in the last year!


----------



## llaga22

My DD's denim jacket matches my Coral Stam perfectly


	

		
			
		

		
	
!


----------



## Purselovn

napping at sunset


----------



## thundercloud

My laptop bag (mbmj Hayley) and mj Capra! In a mj mood today.


----------



## nascar fan

thundercloud said:


> My laptop bag (mbmj Hayley) and mj Capra! In a mj mood today.


You have such good taste!!!


----------



## staciesg26

Not much action but here is my grey large Cecilia resting in her spot!


----------



## WenD08

a night out w/the DH and my MJ Palais Royale Jen.


----------



## lisalovesowls

my brand new classic q natasha


----------



## jholtzm

Had to bring my new to me Python Embossed Stam out to experience New Orleans for the first time. 

(Didn't notice until later she matches my iPhone case exactly. hehe)


----------



## annie1

jholtzm said:


> Had to bring my new to me Python Embossed Stam out to experience New Orleans for the first time.
> 
> (Didn't notice until later she matches my iPhone case exactly. hehe)
> View attachment 2166955



We are bag twins


----------



## jholtzm

annie1 said:


> We are bag twins



I noticed that on the Stam topic/board. Don't you just love them!


----------



## swiftXalika

Love this thread


----------



## thundercloud

My single out and about today.


----------



## nascar fan

thundercloud said:


> My single out and about today.


Thunder, I love that bag.  It is a beautiful sunny, happy color.


----------



## marie-lou

thundercloud said:


> My single out and about today.



I love it, thunder


----------



## Pursefreak0

Sorry for the duplicates can't delete it..


----------



## Pursefreak0

View attachment 2172917

Mbmj fran in gunmetal LOVE this bag!!


----------



## Pursefreak0

lisalovesowls said:


> my brand new classic q natasha


My favorite style crossbody!



jholtzm said:


> Had to bring my new to me Python Embossed Stam out to experience New Orleans for the first time.
> 
> (Didn't notice until later she matches my iPhone case exactly. hehe)
> View attachment 2166955



Gorgeous!!!! 


thundercloud said:


> My single out and about today.


Love this & the color!


----------



## marie-lou

Pursefreak0 said:


> View attachment 2172917
> 
> Mbmj fran in gunmetal LOVE this bag!!



Love the bag and lovely outfit!!


----------



## Pursefreak0

marie-lou said:


> Love the bag and lovely outfit!!



Thank u I love her too!!!!


----------



## Pursefreak0

Miss fran in cinnamon stick at Barnes & noble


----------



## Pursefreak0

Shopping!


Fran


----------



## oachcay

Pursefreak0 said:


> View attachment 2176649
> 
> Miss fran in cinnamon stick at Barnes & noble



Another Fran? Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Pursefreak0

oachcay said:


> Another Fran? Gorgeous!!!!



Yes I'm obsessed!! Want one in black now to lol


----------



## Pursefreak0

Another Fran lol miss cement at Barnes and noble again!


----------



## WenD08

i took my new MBMJ Washed Up Lauren to NY and NYC this week.  it's a great road trip bag


----------



## Pursefreak0

WenD08 said:


> i took my new MBMJ Washed Up Lauren to NY and NYC this week.  it's a great road trip bag



I love this!!!!


----------



## WenD08

Pursefreak0 said:


> I love this!!!!



Thank you!  I'm enjoying my new bag.  I give it 2 thumbs up


----------



## Pursefreak0

Shopping with gunmetal fan today


----------



## Bostonbean84

Pursefreak0 said:


> View attachment 2183948
> 
> Shopping with gunmetal fan today



Love all of your Fran's! I'm the same way with this style ... I can't have enough.  I own it in chianti, hazelnut praline and apricot rose.  All together how many do you have?!


----------



## Bostonbean84

Praline fran on my business trip with me


----------



## Pursefreak0

Bostonbean84 said:


> View attachment 2188488
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Praline fran on my business trip with me



Omg love this!!! I want praline!!! And to answer your last question only gunmetal & chestnut gave cement to my mom


----------



## oachcay

I love seeing all the Frans! Thinking of praline or cinnamon stick or something along those lines for when I get a Fran. Going to try and hold off since I have a gunmetal natasha and now a hazelnut lil ukita I haven't even had a chance to use yet!


----------



## Pursefreak0

oachcay said:


> I love seeing all the Frans! Thinking of praline or cinnamon stick or something along those lines for when I get a Fran. Going to try and hold off since I have a gunmetal natasha and now a hazelnut lil ukita I haven't even had a chance to use yet!



I want the little ukita next!! I'd get parline in the Fran I wanted it but they didn't have her on store and I'm to impatient to wait for shipping lol


----------



## joedee

hi am new here trying to get familiar with this . I love Marc Jacobs but very difficult to tell  which one is fake and genuine . can you help with some advises?


----------



## joedee

that bag is cute


----------



## Pursefreak0

joedee said:


> hi am new here trying to get familiar with this . I love Marc Jacobs but very difficult to tell  which one is fake and genuine . can you help with some advises?



Buy at marc Jacobs or a department store I do not buy mine off eBay or Bon in fear of the same thing! Mbmj are more reasonably priced I'd spend the extra $ to know its the real deal then save the $ and worry about the authenticy..


----------



## oachcay

Pursefreak0 said:


> I want the little ukita next!! I'd get parline in the Fran I wanted it but they didn't have her on store and I'm to impatient to wait for shipping lol



The lil ukita is so cute! I found it at the rack and couldn't pass it up. They had quite a few bags in all styles (except Fran). I went back the next day to since I forgot to see if they had any accessories to match and they were cleared out of all of the bags except for one, so they go fast!!


----------



## Taylor_elle

joedee said:


> hi am new here trying to get familiar with this . I love Marc Jacobs but very difficult to tell  which one is fake and genuine . can you help with some advises?


 
We have an authentication thread here and the members are very good at helping to authenticate whether the bag is genuine or fake. Please see the link to that thread below:

http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jac...lease-read-rules-suggested-format-693652.html


----------



## yuan0620

Bought my first MJ purse today!


----------



## Pursefreak0

yuan0620 said:


> bought my first mj purse today!
> View attachment 2191713



love!!!!!!! And congrats!


----------



## EwithDG

Hi everyone! Not my first MBMJ bag but I wanted a larger more classic one for the winter time (:


----------



## emmajayne

^ gorgeous


----------



## Pursefreak0

Anyone with the washed up luaren have a mod pic??


----------



## Pursefreak0

WenD08 said:


> i took my new MBMJ Washed Up Lauren to NY and NYC this week.  it's a great road trip bag



Hi I am about to buy this bag in a Different color could you please post a mod pic??


----------



## annie1

Mine at work today


----------



## Pursefreak0

annie1 said:


> Mine at work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2210087



OMG a green fran!!!! I'd die!!! beautiful


----------



## Pursefreak0

Here's miss black fran on our way to run errands yesterday


----------



## Pursefreak0

Mbmj fran in praline


----------



## annie1

Pursefreak0 said:


> View attachment 2211554
> 
> Mbmj fran in praline



Great color


----------



## Pursefreak0

annie1 said:


> Great color



Thanks I love this color!!!


----------



## Momtwoboys

I just love the classic smaller Fran.  Trying to decide between the gunmetal gray and cinnamon stick. Buying online and haven't seen in person. I think the gray probably goes better with my clothes, but think the cinnamon stick is so gorgeous! Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## Pursefreak0

Momtwoboys said:


> I just love the classic smaller Fran.  Trying to decide between the gunmetal gray and cinnamon stick. Buying online and haven't seen in person. I think the gray probably goes better with my clothes, but think the cinnamon stick is so gorgeous! Any thoughts or suggestions?



Gunmetal!! She's by far my fave fran!!! Goes with everything


----------



## Momtwoboys

Thanks purse freak! I'm leaning toward the gunmetal, but then I know I'll want to cinnamon stick in the fall....hmm.


----------



## Pursefreak0

Momtwoboys said:


> Thanks purse freak! I'm leaning toward the gunmetal, but then I know I'll want to cinnamon stick in the fall....hmm.



Get the gunmetal now and the cinnamon stick later u can't go wrong with any color in fran IMO so whatever you choose will be the right one!


----------



## Pursefreak0

Momtwoboys said:


> Thanks purse freak! I'm leaning toward the gunmetal, but then I know I'll want to cinnamon stick in the fall....hmm.






U probably seen these already but here is gunmetal and cinnamon stick


----------



## Momtwoboys

I just ordered the gunmetal from Bloomies, 20% off friends and family coupon, saved 90$ and no sales tax where we live! Can't wait to get it!


----------



## bella601

annie1 said:


> Mine at work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2210087



Gorgeous


----------



## bella601

Pursefreak0 said:


> View attachment 2211554
> 
> Mbmj fran in praline



Pretty


----------



## bella601

My baby waiting to go out on the road!!!


----------



## Pursefreak0

Momtwoboys said:


> I just ordered the gunmetal from Bloomies, 20% off friends and family coupon, saved 90$ and no sales tax where we live! Can't wait to get it!



Congrats!!!!!!! That's how I got my black and praline  can't wait to see


----------



## Pursefreak0

bella601 said:


> my baby waiting to go out on the road!!!



love this!!!!!!!


----------



## bella601

Pursefreak0 said:


> love this!!!!!!!



Thanks!!


----------



## designerdiva87

My small MP riding shotgun on this beautiful day going buy a new car! : )


----------



## emmajayne

http://signature-styler.blogspot.ie/2013/06/look-of-day.html

Electric Stage Blue Natasha
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-yP-EilgBLp8/UbRPUd1CisI/AAAAAAAAAKs/yES6JHwi9Qk/s1600/IMAG0065.jpg


----------



## Vee1227

emmajayne said:


> http://signature-styler.blogspot.ie/2013/06/look-of-day.html
> 
> Electric Stage Blue Natasha
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-yP-EilgBLp8/UbRPUd1CisI/AAAAAAAAAKs/yES6JHwi9Qk/s1600/IMAG0065.jpg



Beautiful!! Love the Electric Stage Blue Natasha!!


----------



## Pursefreak0

emmajayne said:


> http://signature-styler.blogspot.ie/2013/06/look-of-day.html
> 
> Electric Stage Blue Natasha
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-yP-EilgBLp8/UbRPUd1CisI/AAAAAAAAAKs/yES6JHwi9Qk/s1600/IMAG0065.jpg



Wow never seen this color modeled yet!! It's gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Sweet Poison

Reviving this thread! I spent the day showing a friend visiting from Texas around the City and took my MbMJ Percy cross-body out!


----------



## AshTx.1

Sweet Poison said:


> Reviving this thread! I spent the day showing a friend visiting from Texas around the City and took my MbMJ Percy cross-body out!
> 
> View attachment 2227977


Nice summery color!


----------



## toocutedoggy

So in love~


----------



## marie-lou

toocutedoggy said:


> View attachment 2244166
> View attachment 2244168
> 
> 
> So in love~



Too cute!!!


----------



## Sweet Poison

AshTx.1 said:


> Nice summery color!



Yes! It is definitely the perfect summer color!


----------



## Valentina_Wang

I've not got MJ, but two MBMJs. I find them very useful for trips


----------



## Esquared72

Quick office bathroom mod shot of my fantastically soft small Antonia.  Paired the B/W stripes with B/W houndstooth...this is such a fun bag!


----------



## annielull

My MJ sitting next to my work desk. The bag is a lil heavy by itself but it fits a lot and is quite versatile!


----------



## marie-lou

eehlers said:


> Quick office bathroom mod shot of my fantastically soft small Antonia.  Paired the B/W stripes with B/W houndstooth...this is such a fun bag!



Looking good!!



annielull said:


> View attachment 2250861
> 
> 
> My MJ sitting next to my work desk. The bag is a lil heavy by itself but it fits a lot and is quite versatile!



Lovely bag


----------



## nascar fan

annielull said:


> View attachment 2250861
> 
> 
> My MJ sitting next to my work desk. The bag is a lil heavy by itself but it fits a lot and is quite versatile!


That was such a great line, the Mercer bags.  It is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thenoob

annielull said:


> View attachment 2250861
> 
> 
> My MJ sitting next to my work desk. The bag is a lil heavy by itself but it fits a lot and is quite versatile!



Pretty colour!


----------



## Esquared72

Not really in action...more 'at rest', but here's my trusty, well-loved Totally Turnlock Faridah in Midnight. 
View attachment 2255987


----------



## sexyladyyy

My first ever MBMJ tote. Its my go to bag. I love this!


----------



## marie-lou

eehlers said:


> Not really in action...more 'at rest', but here's my trusty, well-loved Totally Turnlock Faridah in Midnight.
> View attachment 2255987



Beautiful colour 



sexyladyyy said:


> My first ever MBMJ tote. Its my go to bag. I love this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2256106



Very cute!!


----------



## nascar fan

sexyladyyy said:


> My first ever MBMJ tote. Its my go to bag. I love this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2256106


I love that one!


----------



## WenD08

my Q Percy in DC for a Sorority Centennial conference.  this bag came in handy for all that walking


----------



## Esquared72

MJ Blake - workin' hard at the office.


----------



## marie-lou

WenD08 said:


> my Q Percy in DC for a Sorority Centennial conference.  this bag came in handy for all that walking



Very cute!


----------



## marie-lou

eehlers said:


> MJ Blake - workin' hard at the office.



I love this pic


----------



## nascar fan

eehlers said:


> MJ Blake - workin' hard at the office.


Blakes are so awsome


----------



## WenD08

marie-lou said:


> Very cute!



Thank you  It's one of my faves.


----------



## Esquared72

nascar fan said:


> Blakes are so awsome



Aren't they, though?


----------



## Sweet Poison

My Bronze Stam is my favorite travel bag - here she is leaving and coming back home!


----------



## nascar fan

Sweet Poison said:


> My Bronze Stam is my favorite travel bag - here she is leaving and coming back home!
> 
> View attachment 2266964


That bag is fabulous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nouvelliste

I'm so envious of that stam!  What a sharp-looking bag!  I would carry it around all the time, not just when I was traveling, haha.  I love your outfit, too.


----------



## Sweet Poison

Nouvelliste said:


> I'm so envious of that stam!  What a sharp-looking bag!  I would carry it around all the time, not just when I was traveling, haha.  I love your outfit, too.



Thank you!!

I use my bronze Stam for a lot more than traveling too! But I love how she glitzes up my comfy low-key travel outfits, so I always carry her on the plane!



nascar fan said:


> That bag is fabulous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thank you!! I'm so envious of all your beautiful stams!!


----------



## nascar fan

Hard at work, the fab black/brass Stam.


----------



## cherryberry123

My MBMJ bag in action, i love it so so much just perfect color for summer


----------



## Mimmy

eehlers said:


> Quick office bathroom mod shot of my fantastically soft small Antonia.  Paired the B/W stripes with B/W houndstooth...this is such a fun bag!



Love the houndstooth and stripe combo!
Also like the MbMJ cell phone cover.


----------



## kam1ya_kaoru

Mbmj rose gold turnlock Katie bracelet. If only I can find a Katie bracelet cross body to match it.


----------



## Sweet Poison

nascar fan said:


> hard at work, the fab black/brass stam.



love


----------



## meijen

kam1ya_kaoru said:


> Mbmj rose gold turnlock Katie bracelet. If only I can find a Katie bracelet cross body to match it.


 
love it!


----------



## Ruxby

with Prince briefcase


----------



## WenD08

my MbMJ Q Percy out at one of the best places for pizza, Buddy's in Detroit.


----------



## marie-lou

Ruxby said:


> with Prince briefcase



Lookin' good!



WenD08 said:


> my MbMJ Q Percy out at one of the best places for pizza, Buddy's in Detroit.



Love this pic


----------



## WenD08

marie-lou said:


> Lookin' good!
> 
> 
> 
> Love this pic



Thank you


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

My first MbyMJ. I believe it's called the Jolie?


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> My first MbyMJ. I believe it's called the Jolie?





Crap, I meant "softy joRie" haha


----------



## HeartMyMJs

My new Natasha in rootbeer!  Love, love this color!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

HeartMyMJs said:


> My new Natasha in rootbeer!  Love, love this color!
> View attachment 2281557



cute! i have that one in "desert olive"


----------



## HeartMyMJs

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> cute! i have that one in "desert olive"



Thanks!!  Love your color too!!


----------



## minababe

HeartMyMJs said:


> My new Natasha in rootbeer!  Love, love this color!
> View attachment 2281557



is this the regulare size?
do you have a Modeling pic?
it look beautiful !


----------



## HeartMyMJs

minababe said:


> is this the regulare size?
> do you have a Modeling pic?
> it look beautiful !



Thanks!!  Yes it is the regular.  I will take mod pics soon!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

minababe said:


> is this the regulare size?
> do you have a Modeling pic?
> it look beautiful !



Here you go!  Bad pic.


----------



## marie-lou

HeartMyMJs said:


> Here you go!  Bad pic.
> View attachment 2291273



Looks good! And the colour is beautiful!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

marie-lou said:


> Looks good! And the colour is beautiful!!


 
Thank you!!  Looks huge on the pic.


----------



## nmes

If i nede to know if a bag is Real or not hos Can i see it .. I Want to by ond from the internet from a private person ..


----------



## Snugbugnyc

Natasha!  Love her!


----------



## summerlovin14

Here's my Percy chillin on the couch. Love this bag!


----------



## Ms.Qi

Snugbugnyc said:


> View attachment 2294175
> View attachment 2294176
> 
> Natasha!  Love her!



Looks really nice on you! may i ask how tall are you? I love this style but I'm not tall and I'm afraid this bag being too long for me...I'm 5'4 only and small framed. TIA


----------



## marie-lou

Snugbugnyc said:


> View attachment 2294175
> View attachment 2294176
> 
> Natasha!  Love her!



Looking good!


----------



## Snugbugnyc




----------



## Snugbugnyc

Ms.Qi said:


> Looks really nice on you! may i ask how tall are you? I love this style but I'm not tall and I'm afraid this bag being too long for me...I'm 5'4 only and small framed. TIA


well im only 5"2" !!!  the bag just makes it on me and would probably be more than fine on you.  im small framed as well....and i think the size and length are fine.  i wouldnt mind shortening the strap by one or two more holes....which are not there...lol....but thats the 2 inches that you have and would make the difference.  
and thanks for the compliment


----------



## Snugbugnyc

marie-lou said:


> Looking good!


thank you!


----------



## Ms.Qi

Snugbugnyc said:


> well im only 5"2" !!!  the bag just makes it on me and would probably be more than fine on you.  im small framed as well....and i think the size and length are fine.  i wouldnt mind shortening the strap by one or two more holes....which are not there...lol....but thats the 2 inches that you have and would make the difference.
> and thanks for the compliment



Thanks  that's good to hear haha I was a bit worried. You look tall in the picture  the size looks surprisingly good on people around our height. Thank you again for the info, that really helps


----------



## Ms.Qi

Snugbugnyc said:


> View attachment 2301356



how cute!


----------



## Snugbugnyc

Ms.Qi said:


> Thanks  that's good to hear haha I was a bit worried. You look tall in the picture  the size looks surprisingly good on people around our height. Thank you again for the info, that really helps



happy to help!  do you know what color you are interested in? i have seen a lot of them around on sale.


----------



## Snugbugnyc

Ms.Qi said:


> how cute!


heehee!  thanks!  thats my little one  she wants to borrow them all!


----------



## Ms.Qi

Snugbugnyc said:


> happy to help!  do you know what color you are interested in? i have seen a lot of them around on sale.



I like the black one ...for all year around purpose. it looks very classic


----------



## emmajayne

summerlovin14 said:


> Here's my Percy chillin on the couch. Love this bag!



LOVE this colour!
Is it pansy purple?


----------



## summerlovin14

emmajayne,

thanks  i believe my percy is the violet color. i bought it off of ebay a while ago, so its definitely not the new pansy purple. I wonder how close in color they would be because i would definitely buy another MBMJ bag in the color of my percy!


----------



## Snugbugnyc

Ms.Qi said:


> I like the black one ...for all year around purpose. it looks very classic



absolutely...the black is great.  i saw some on sale on piperlime, shopbop....i forget where else.  ebay and bonz often have black ones around 300, sometimes less.  im sure you can find one. good luck!  and post when you have it!


----------



## Ms.Qi

Snugbugnyc said:


> absolutely...the black is great.  i saw some on sale on piperlime, shopbop....i forget where else.  ebay and bonz often have black ones around 300, sometimes less.  im sure you can find one. good luck!  and post when you have it!



Thank you  I will do


----------



## Hatfield1313

My pre-loved Baby Groovee watching me at work... Still trying to figure out what color she was originally lol


----------



## Jewish Girl

New (to me) Too Hot To Handle Tote in Mink!  I didn't think this bag would be casual enough for a weekend but it totally works.


----------



## llaga22

My The 1984 clutch!


----------



## llaga22




----------



## llaga22

Funny how my bro-in-law said I should carry LV also and my nieces said Nooooooooo! Hahahah. I guess I'll stick with MJ!


----------



## nascar fan

llaga22 said:


> View attachment 2308417
> 
> 
> Funny how my bro-in-law said I should carry LV also and my nieces said Nooooooooo! Hahahah. I guess I'll stick with MJ!


Yes, stick with MJ!
Cute pics!  Such a happy family.


----------



## llaga22

nascar fan said:


> Yes, stick with MJ!
> Cute pics!  Such a happy family.



Thanks nas! Yes, we are happy! We giggle too much. Three sisters and their daughters! Sticking with MJ!


----------



## Jewish Girl

Marc Jacobs Wellington on its first outing with me...


----------



## WenD08

i took my MJ, the _Roxanne, _out in Philly.  it was a nice evening spent in front of the fountain in Logan Circle.


----------



## Esquared72

Not really "in action", but here's my Carob Brown Groovee, chillin' at the office.


----------



## emmajayne

^ Gorgeous!


----------



## Esquared72

emmajayne said:


> ^ Gorgeous!



Thanks!  Carob Brown may just be one of my fave MbMJ colors...it definitely can not be accused of being a basic or boring brown.


----------



## llaga22

Gotta love the classic! With my first MJ on my birthday!


----------



## emmajayne

llaga22 said:


> Gotta love the classic! With my first MJ on my birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2379109
> View attachment 2379111



Stunning!!!


----------



## Mimmy

llaga22 said:


> Gotta love the classic! With my first MJ on my birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2379109
> View attachment 2379111




You and your MJ look fabulous!


----------



## llaga22

Thanks!


----------



## llaga22

Mimmy said:


> You and your MJ look fabulous!




Thanks much!


----------



## staciesg26

It's not so much in action but it is on top of my fireplace Halloween mantel!!! One of the best fall MJ bags in my opinion... Chestnut Hudson!!


----------



## platinum_babie

In Prague - sorry i had to blur out the faces, i dont think my bf is crazy about me posting pics of his mug here 
My MBMJ Classic Q Karlie in action here


----------



## Esquared72

Dr Q Groovee and I waiting for the shuttle to the airport terminal. Off to Florida for a long weekend with friends. 
View attachment 2384016


----------



## marie-lou

eehlers said:


> Dr Q Groovee and I waiting for the shuttle to the airport terminal. Off to Florida for a long weekend with friends.
> View attachment 2384016



 Have fun, eehlers!!


----------



## marie-lou

platinum_babie said:


> In Prague - sorry i had to blur out the faces, i dont think my bf is crazy about me posting pics of his mug here
> My MBMJ Classic Q Karlie in action here



Great pics and what a lovely bag


----------



## marie-lou

staciesg26 said:


> It's not so much in action but it is on top of my fireplace Halloween mantel!!! One of the best fall MJ bags in my opinion... Chestnut Hudson!!
> 
> View attachment 2382971



It's gorgeous! What a beautiful colour


----------



## marie-lou

llaga22 said:


> Gotta love the classic! With my first MJ on my birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2379109
> View attachment 2379111



Beautiful bag and you look great


----------



## emmajayne

platinum_babie said:


> In Prague - sorry i had to blur out the faces, i dont think my bf is crazy about me posting pics of his mug here
> My MBMJ Classic Q Karlie in action here




Lovely bag

Isn't Prague gorgeous too?


----------



## emmajayne

http://instagram.com/p/dSkraGitJV/

MBMJ Cylinder Grey Natasha


----------



## Esquared72

Sitting at the airport with my Midnight MbMJ Totally Turnlock Faridah. Heading to Miami for a business trip. 
View attachment 2395620


----------



## platinum_babie

emmajayne said:


> Lovely bag
> 
> Isn't Prague gorgeous too?



One of the prettiest cities in the world IMHO 

Thanks!


----------



## Esquared72

Off to my meetings! Happy to be in Miami where I can wear short sleeves than back home where it's in the 30s...brrrrrr!
View attachment 2396243


----------



## Jannes

My "new" Core Faridah and my quilted pouch at Tromso Airport in Norway


----------



## desertdweller

Me and my new Stam 
Please forgive the cheesy bathroom lighting and my boys toothbrushes making an appearance, lol. 
The light makes the bag look like more of a light brown than in real life.


----------



## nascar fan

Hard at work - but looking at my MJ things makes it much better.  Inspiration.
MJ strappy Mary Janes
Jumbo Waves Bruna (sitting atop my MbMJ tote)


----------



## desertdweller

nascar fan said:


> Hard at work - but looking at my MJ things makes it much better.  Inspiration.
> MJ strappy Mary Janes
> Jumbo Waves Bruna (sitting atop my MbMJ tote)




Nice shoes...I love pretty bags and sexy shoes, or vice versa!


----------



## netter

Stam at work.


----------



## ElainePG

Taking my new Wellington Peggy to the symphony this afternoon. I can't remember what they're performing, but I *know* I'll be well-dressed! The shoes are new AGLs that I bought at Nordstrom in September. I love the way they pick up the gold of the bag's hardware.

_Inside the bag:_ 
Kate Spade pouch (holding a pill box, tissues, eyeglass cloth, eye drops, mirror)
Kate Spade credit card case 
Alice & Olivia coin purse
leather jotter
teeny Japanese collapsible pen from MaiDo Stationary in San Jose 
Chanel lipstick
symphony tickets


----------



## sdh

eehlers said:


> Sitting at the airport with my Midnight MbMJ Totally Turnlock Faridah. Heading to Miami for a business trip.
> View attachment 2395620


Love this bag!  I need to find one!!!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Hard at work - but looking at my MJ things makes it much better.  Inspiration.
> MJ strappy Mary Janes
> Jumbo Waves Bruna (sitting atop my MbMJ tote)


The pattern on the Jumbo Waves Bruna is incredible! I've never seen anything like it. And the color is SO sophisticated. Have a great holiday!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Hard at work - but looking at my MJ things makes it much better.  Inspiration.
> MJ strappy Mary Janes
> Jumbo Waves Bruna (sitting atop my MbMJ tote)


P.S. I just noticed... the curve of the zipper follows the curve of the "wave" pattern on the bag... how cool is that! Oh, and I forgot to tell you how much I love the shoes. Super-sexy!


----------



## Noodle25

Marc by Marc Jacobs turtleneck. My favorite top at this moment!


----------



## nascar fan

Noodle25 said:


> Marc by Marc Jacobs turtleneck. My favorite top at this moment!


I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Noodle25

nascar fan said:


> I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Then get it too!


----------



## nascar fan

Noodle25 said:


> Then get it too!


It wouldn't look the same on me.  At least that color wouldn't.  I would need a blue or cool tone.  
(I would insert a smiley sticking out his tongue but the smiley aren't working for me right now, for some reason .


----------



## ElainePG

Noodle25 said:


> Marc by Marc Jacobs turtleneck. My favorite top at this moment!


It's stunning, and it suits you SO well!


----------



## phy91

I'm looking kind of strange in this picture, but oh well, it's the bag it's all about right? Loving my darling lil Ukita, it's such a practical everyday bag


----------



## coucou chanel

That ukita looks grand on you! I can't wait to receive mine 



phy91 said:


> I'm looking kind of strange in this picture, but oh well, it's the bag it's all about right? Loving my darling lil Ukita, it's such a practical everyday bag


----------



## phy91

coucou chanel said:


> That ukita looks grand on you! I can't wait to receive mine



you are going to love it! it's my favorite day to day purse. which colour did you get?


----------



## ElainePG

phy91 said:


> I'm looking kind of strange in this picture, but oh well, it's the bag it's all about right? Loving my darling lil Ukita, it's such a practical everyday bag


I love the way this bag looks on you! 

Is this the one they call the Classic Q Lil Ukita? I'm seeing it at Zappos in a color called "Pop Pink" which is tempting me just because it's so much fun, but they also have it in Warm Zinc which is much more practical. How long have you had yours? Does it hold up well?


----------



## amberella

Took my Percy with me during my Black Friday escapades


----------



## phy91

ElainePG said:


> I love the way this bag looks on you!
> 
> Is this the one they call the Classic Q Lil Ukita? I'm seeing it at Zappos in a color called "Pop Pink" which is tempting me just because it's so much fun, but they also have it in Warm Zinc which is much more practical. How long have you had yours? Does it hold up well?



Yep it's the Classic Q Lil Ukite, I've had it for about 6 months now, it is really sturdy. The leather doesn't scratch at all and I'm not particularly careful with mine since I use it as my everyday bag. The only thing I noticed is that the snap magnet is pulling on the leather. It doesn't really bother me but over time that part will get delicate I reckon..
You should definitely get it, it is a beautiful bag


----------



## amstevens714

coucou chanel said:


> That ukita looks grand on you! I can't wait to receive mine



wait - you got a Ukita and a hiller  ?? We will need pics!


----------



## amstevens714

I really love this bag - as you said super practical and not overwhelming - with the strap at it's longest length it's a GREAT crossbody bag (I'm 5'2) - I have the same exact one! we are bag twins!




phy91 said:


> I'm looking kind of strange in this picture, but oh well, it's the bag it's all about right? Loving my darling lil Ukita, it's such a practical everyday bag


----------



## ElainePG

My Bordeaux Little Stam in action. For a small bag, it's amazing how much I can carry in it, as long as I pack into pouches and stack them properly! I was excited to discover that my brand-new *iPhone 5s* fits into the zippered front pocket 

*Kate Spade* "Manhattan" pouch: pillbox, tissues, eye drops, etc.
*Rebecca Minkoff* "Summer of Love" pouch: lipstick, mini-perfume, etc.
*mywalit* mini-wallet: cash & credit cards 
Car key with mini-flashlight keychain
Silk pouch holds my other keys
Hand-crafted pewter mirror from Etsy: *1178designs collectibles*
Leather jotter from *Levenger*
*Zebra* mini-pen from Maido Stationery (San Francisco)


----------



## phy91

amstevens714 said:


> I really love this bag - as you said super practical and not overwhelming - with the strap at it's longest length it's a GREAT crossbody bag (I'm 5'2) - I have the same exact one! we are bag twins!



yay my first bag twin  I know right! I'm 5'3 and its length is just perfect


----------



## phy91

ElainePG said:


> My Bordeaux Little Stam in action. For a small bag, it's amazing how much I can carry in it, as long as I pack into pouches and stack them properly! I was excited to discover that my brand-new *iPhone 5s* fits into the zippered front pocket
> 
> *Kate Spade* "Manhattan" pouch: pillbox, tissues, eye drops, etc.
> *Rebecca Minkoff* "Summer of Love" pouch: lipstick, mini-perfume, etc.
> *mywalit* mini-wallet: cash & credit cards
> Car key with mini-flashlight keychain
> Silk pouch holds my other keys
> Hand-crafted pewter mirror from Etsy: *1178designs collectibles*
> Leather jotter from *Levenger*
> *Zebra* mini-pen from Maido Stationery (San Francisco)



love your bag, the colour is to die for!


----------



## nascar fan

amberella said:


> View attachment 2416218
> 
> Took my Percy with me during my Black Friday escapades


Cute!


----------



## ElainePG

phy91 said:


> love your bag, the colour is to die for!


Actually, the color is a ittle darker than the picture shows. I took the shot with flash. This is a better picture of the real color, taken in daylight in my sunroom.

But I wouldn't mind having a Little Stam in the shade of pink in my photo!


----------



## coucou chanel

Yes ma'am, will do! 



amstevens714 said:


> wait - you got a Ukita and a hiller  ?? We will need pics!


----------



## devuska2009

I love my black Stam!


----------



## Hatfield1313

My Natasha loved visiting the Grand Canyon!


----------



## ElainePG

Hatfield1313 said:


> My Natasha loved visiting the Grand Canyon!
> View attachment 2434525


This is absolutely fabulous in so many ways! Have you considered sending this to MJ.com, to someone in their PR department? I think they'd want to use it (AND send you the bag of your choice as a prezzie, LOL!).

I own 2 Natasha Preppy bags (no longer made) and they are my favorites. So easy to carry though I can't say I've ever hiked the Grand Canyon schlepping one  But I do carry them when I'm walking by the ocean, if that counts


----------



## Hatfield1313

Hmmmm.... I never considered doing that!


----------



## ElainePG

My color-blocked Natasha Leather Preppy cross body bag. It's brown with navy, but in this photo the navy looks black. iPhone cameras aren't the best  This bag is no longer made, which is a shame, because I love it. I own another one in Plum that I bought at Nordstrom Fall, 2012; my very first "designer" bag!

Here's what's inside:
*Rebecca Minkoff* Cory pouch, "SuperCute": pillbox, tissues, eye drops, etc.
cotton pouch from *dollyvalentine* on Etsy: lipstick, mini-perfume, etc.
*Prada* wallet: cash & most credit cards 
Car key with mini-flashlight keychain
Silk pouch holds my other keys
Hand-crafted pewter mirror from Etsy: *1178designs collectibles*
Leather jotter from *Levenger*
Zebra mini-pen from *Maido Stationery* (San Francisco)
*Henri Bendel* Saffiano Blue iPhone case (holds my iPhone 5s , a few credit cards & a cleaning cloth)


----------



## nascar fan

On its way to work yesterday.  
My front seat is usually pretty full, so it took its rightful place ... on the top.


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> On its way to work yesterday.
> My front seat is usually pretty full, so it took its rightful place ... on the top.


It's just glowing in the sunlight! What a stunning color. Are you already planning your outfit for St. Patrick's Day?


----------



## ElainePG

My brand new *Marc Jacobs Quilted Large Single* in "Bluette" with Nickel hardware. The UPS driver just brought it today; I was at the front door, jumping up and down, saying "OMG, OMG, OMG!!!!"


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> My brand new *Marc Jacobs Quilted Large Single* in "Bluette" with Nickel hardware. The UPS driver just brought it today; I was at the front door, jumping up and down, saying "OMG, OMG, OMG!!!!"



very nice!!!!!


----------



## desertdweller

ElainePG said:


> My brand new *Marc Jacobs Quilted Large Single* in "Bluette" with Nickel hardware. The UPS driver just brought it today; I was at the front door, jumping up and down, saying "OMG, OMG, OMG!!!!"




Lol, you sound like me when I get a new bag


----------



## dbaum

desertdweller said:


> Lol, you sound like me when I get a new bag



 me three


----------



## ElainePG

dbaum said:


> me three


I love it that we can still get excited like little kids do when the ice cream truck comes down the block! It's just a better brand of ice cream!!


----------



## Esquared72

Not in action yet, but about to head out for some errands with my Chianti Francesca. She's huge and heavy but I love her.


----------



## emmajayne

Love that colour ^


----------



## WenD08

i had my Q Percy w/me in Windsor, Canada overlooking the Detroit skyline.


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Not in action yet, but about to head out for some errands with my Chianti Francesca. She's huge and heavy but I love her.


What an incredible color. And it looks like a fab bag for schlepping tons of stuff! 

I used to carry bags like that all the time until my physical therapist made me give it up  . She actually put my bag on her scale, and showed me how much I was forcing my poor shoulder & neck to hold! It got my attention, I'll tell you that! But for years & years, I was a "big bag" gal & I just loved them. Now I'm learning to love my mini bags (sigh)  . It's a good thing we have tPF we can live vicariously through *other* people's treasures!


----------



## ElainePG

WenD08 said:


> i had my Q Percy w/me in Windsor, Canada overlooking the Detroit skyline.


WOW! What an amazing photograph! I've never seen the Detroit skyline from that angle&#8230; thanks for the gorgeous picture.


----------



## Mimmy

WenD08 said:


> i had my Q Percy w/me in Windsor, Canada overlooking the Detroit skyline.




Great bag and an amazing photo!!!


----------



## nascar fan

WenD08 said:


> i had my Q Percy w/me in Windsor, Canada overlooking the Detroit skyline.


Gorgeous picture!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WenD08

Thank you all.  My DH is quite the photographer.  I need to have him do that again...


----------



## Mimmy

WenD08 said:


> Thank you all.  My DH is quite the photographer.  I need to have him do that again...




Looking forward to more stunning photos featuring handbags!


----------



## WenD08

Mimmy said:


> Looking forward to more stunning photos featuring handbags!



My hubby thanks you all for the feedback.   I let him know I'll need a photo in the future...


----------



## AshTx.1

WenD08 said:


> i had my Q Percy w/me in Windsor, Canada overlooking the Detroit skyline.



Love this!


----------



## Esquared72

Nylon Sasha and I are patiently waiting for the dermatologist on a cold, windy and rainy day.


----------



## Merry_go_round

My only MJ sitting on the couch. I don't know the name of the model any more. Anyone?
Bought it 2011 on shopbop.


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Nylon Sasha and I are patiently waiting for the dermatologist on a cold, windy and rainy day.


That's a nice neutral color. It looks large enough to fit a book or an iPad good for days when you have to wait in a doctor's office!


----------



## Esquared72

ElainePG said:


> That's a nice neutral color. It looks large enough to fit a book or an iPad good for days when you have to wait in a doctor's office!



Thanks - the color is Root Beer and it is a really great brown neutral.  Sasha is Natasha's big sister and she can definitely lug a lot while still staying lightweight - perfect for travel or day trips (or long waits in doctor's offices)


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Using my Natasha


----------



## ElainePG

HeartMyMJs said:


> Using my Natasha
> View attachment 2452875


What a terrific shade of taupe!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

eehlers said:


> Nylon Sasha and I are patiently waiting for the dermatologist on a cold, windy and rainy day.




Great color!!



ElainePG said:


> What a terrific shade of taupe!





Thank you!


----------



## WenD08

AshTx.1 said:


> Love this!



Thank you, much!


----------



## Hatfield1313

If you follow me on IG you already saw this but here's my new Baby Groovee going to work with me today! Kinda stoked about the outfit too, normally don't bother trying to look this good for work but I'm pretty proud of myself today for trying lol (I just needed an excuse to keep these Michael Kors jeans!). Sorry it's so dark, I had the light on, I swear lol.








Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## ElainePG

Love the outfit, and the Groovee looks well *groovy*!


----------



## Hatfield1313

ElainePG said:


> Love the outfit, and the Groovee looks well *groovy*!




Thanks!! It was a hit all the way around today!


----------



## SLCsocialite

Just some snapshots


----------



## nascar fan

Hatfield1313 said:


> If you follow me on IG you already saw this but here's my new Baby Groovee going to work with me today! Kinda stoked about the outfit too, normally don't bother trying to look this good for work but I'm pretty proud of myself today for trying lol (I just needed an excuse to keep these Michael Kors jeans!). Sorry it's so dark, I had the light on, I swear lol.
> 
> View attachment 2453769
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Very cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
(cute blog)



SLCsocialite said:


> Just some snapshots


Anyone with a Stam is a-ok in my book.  You look very cute.


----------



## ElainePG

SLCsocialite said:


> Just some snapshots from my blog wearing my Marc Jacobs Stam  - www.eleventhandsixteenth.com


Very cute outfit it looks great with the Stam. I lived in SLC for 27 years that "white stuff" on your front steps certainly looks familiar!


----------



## nascar fan

nascar fan said:


> Very cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> (cute blog)
> 
> 
> Anyone with a Stam is a-ok in my book.  You look very cute.


I meant the "(cute blog)" to go under this post.  Sorry about that.


----------



## girlfriday17

Just back from the store. I love my Teal Goblet.  Sorry pic is so big.


----------



## ElainePG

girlfriday17 said:


> Just back from the store. I love my Teal Goblet.  Sorry pic is so big.


Great bag! Is it new? I love the color.


----------



## emmajayne

Rio at work


----------



## nascar fan

girlfriday17 said:


> Just back from the store. I love my Teal Goblet.  Sorry pic is so big.


I just love the color of that bag!  I saw it the other day.  Very cute bag and pretty color!



emmajayne said:


> Rio at work


LOVE


----------



## ElainePG

Rockin' my *Panther Scarf* today it's *soooo* warm! I paired it with my MBMJ East End Miz Bliz and these cute little MBMJ rose-gold earrings. The shoes aren't Marc Jacobs, they're AGL, but they are a perfect match for the bag.

I also like the way the Panther Scarf picks up the bronze tones of my old Sonia Rykiel quilted cropped jacket that I've had since 1991. The Hubster & I were only doing errands in town, but I must say I felt *very* put-together. (He looked cute, too!) 

Now I'm back home, making chicken soup with tons of garlic and trying super-hard to fight off a cold. There's a really nasty one going around the Peninsula. It lasts 2 weeks and I *really* don't want it but I think I'm getting it. Blech.


----------



## kateincali

Starbucks run with the Kate


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> Starbucks run with the Kate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2459296


WHEN DID YOU GET THAT????????????????
Congrats if I missed it, or if I forgot.  I do that a lot.
But it is beautiful!


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> WHEN DID YOU GET THAT????????????????
> Congrats if I missed it, or if I forgot.  I do that a lot.
> But it is beautiful!




Thanks  I hadn't mentioned it but got it last month. Happy to finally cross it off my list.


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> Starbucks run with the Kate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2459296




Love it!


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Starbucks run with the Kate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2459296


It's gorgeous!


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Love it!





ElainePG said:


> It's gorgeous!


thanks, girls!


----------



## emmajayne

ElainePG said:


> Rockin' my *Panther Scarf* today it's *soooo* warm! I paired it with my MBMJ East End Miz Bliz and these cute little MBMJ rose-gold earrings. The shoes aren't Marc Jacobs, they're AGL, but they are a perfect match for the bag.
> 
> I also like the way the Panther Scarf picks up the bronze tones of my old Sonia Rykiel quilted cropped jacket that I've had since 1991. The Hubster & I were only doing errands in town, but I must say I felt *very* put-together. (He looked cute, too!)
> 
> Now I'm back home, making chicken soup with tons of garlic and trying super-hard to fight off a cold. There's a really nasty one going around the Peninsula. It lasts 2 weeks and I *really* don't want it but I think I'm getting it. Blech.



So classy, lovely


----------



## Ljlj

faith_ann said:


> Starbucks run with the Kate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2459296



OMG faith! Finally!  Congrats!


----------



## kateincali

Ljlj said:


> OMG faith! Finally!  Congrats!


thank you! i'm a happy girl


----------



## ElainePG

emmajayne said:


> So classy, lovely


Thanks, emmajayne! 

Have you come any closer to narrowing down which bag you'll be getting when you go to London?


----------



## emmajayne

ElainePG said:


> Thanks, emmajayne!
> 
> Have you come any closer to narrowing down which bag you'll be getting when you go to London?



The scarves esp. look lovely on you! Thinking of the Georgie in the next month from Bagheera and the Nolita in London 

So excited!!! Sorry  I wrote to you before are you thinking of the 54 and meant mini 54! The small bags are fab! Can't wait for the SS14 bags to roll out fully


----------



## ElainePG

emmajayne said:


> Can't wait for the SS14 bags to roll out fully


Me either! And I've set myself a budget this year, so that's why I don't want to blow the whole thing in the first two months of the year I need to save some $$$ for SS14 and even F/W!  So far I've bought the MJ Large Single Quilted in Bluette, and I *might* buy the Mini-54 in Flame Red. Which means (I'm estimating here) 2 or 3 additional, important bags in 2014. And it means I can *not* let myself be distracted by little unimportant bags just because they're on sale. I've begun to think of my bags as a curated collection I'm hoping that will keep my spending in check!


----------



## llaga22

So pretty Faith!


----------



## kateincali

llaga22 said:


> So pretty Faith!




Thanks hun!


----------



## gordomom

faith_ann said:


> Starbucks run with the Kate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2459296




Love it!! &#128525;


----------



## minigingerbread

Hi, I'm quite new on this forum 
Anyway here's my MJ metallic purple wallet on chain!


----------



## ElainePG

minigingerbread said:


> Hi, I'm quite new on this forum
> Anyway here's my MJ metallic purple wallet on chain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2463915


Welcome! Nice to have you here! You look great and so does your gorgeous purple MJ wallet


----------



## minigingerbread

Thank you!


----------



## TokyoBound

minigingerbread said:


> Hi, I'm quite new on this forum
> Anyway here's my MJ metallic purple wallet on chain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2463915



Your dress is adorable and so is your username!


----------



## minigingerbread

TokyoBound said:


> Your dress is adorable and so is your username!




Thank u! U girls are great!


----------



## emmajayne

MJ Rio, MBMJ Mini Marcie Watch, MBMJ Sasha Leopard Scarf


----------



## nascar fan

emmajayne said:


> MJ Rio, MBMJ Mini Marcie Watch, MBMJ Sasha Leopard Scarf


Perfect!


----------



## ElainePG

emmajayne said:


> MJ Rio, MBMJ Mini Marcie Watch, MBMJ Sasha Leopard Scarf


You look wonderful! The Sasha scarf looks wonderful in that shade of royal blue. You've inspired me to shop!


----------



## cheidel

emmajayne said:


> MJ Rio, MBMJ Mini Marcie Watch, MBMJ Sasha Leopard Scarf


Very nice, looks good!


----------



## emmajayne

Thanks all 

Elaine - I am loving your sequin scarf, the colour is divine!!


----------



## pookybear

faith_ann said:


> Starbucks run with the Kate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2459296




Omgomg yayyyy!! Congrats! Finally, bag twins! Hope to see even more pics of her in the future


----------



## ElainePG

emmajayne said:


> Thanks all
> 
> *Elaine - I am loving your sequin scarf, the colour is divine!!*


You bought it? That was fast! We need to see a model pic!


----------



## ElainePG

MBMJ East End "Miz Bliz" bag
*Amina Rubinacci* cashmere sweater
Salvatore Ferragamo chiffon scarf
AGL shoes that match the bag (but I couldn't fit them into the picture) 
The sweater is new my favorite boutique has a once-a-year sale, and I scored TWO Italian cashmere sweaters! I love the detailed cable-work on this one.


----------



## girlfriday17

ElainePG said:


> Great bag! Is it new? I love the color.


Got it in Las Vegas in November.  First time there and first Marc Jacobs Bag.  Great customer service there too!  I was torn about the colour as they had a beautiful orchid purple/pink, but in the end this was the one I was drawn to first.   It's so soft.


----------



## emmajayne

ElainePG said:


> MBMJ East End "Miz Bliz" bag
> *Amina Rubinacci* cashmere sweater
> Salvatore Ferragamo chiffon scarf
> AGL shoes that match the bag (but I couldn't fit them into the picture)
> The sweater is new my favorite boutique has a once-a-year sale, and I scored TWO Italian cashmere sweaters! I love the detailed cable-work on this one.



That scarf, bag and sweater is a gorgeous combination! !


----------



## ElainePG

emmajayne said:


> That scarf, bag and sweater is a gorgeous combination! !


Thank you!


----------



## Meta

Carrying Little Stam after it's been in hibernation for a while.


----------



## ElainePG

weN84 said:


> Carrying Little Stam after it's been in hibernation for a while.


It's stunning in white! What bracelet are you wearing? It looks like a combo of leather & metal is it?


----------



## ElainePG

Rockin' my *Little Stam Crossbody* again. This time with:
Iris V Arnim cashmere sweater (it's a much hotter pink than it looks in the photo)
Valentino wool & silk scarf
Kate Spade "Girls Just Want To Have Fun" bangle (I have a little collection of these to match my mood)


----------



## ElainePG

My Peggy Wellington and my Hermes "Les Folies du Ciel" scarf. (It's fun to match my MJ bags to my scarves!)


----------



## Mimmy

My MbMJ espresso Groovee taking in the view on the Vegas Strip.


----------



## ElainePG

Mimmy said:


> My MbMJ espresso Groovee taking in the view on the Vegas Strip.
> View attachment 2476770


Terrific photo of the city as a backdrop for that fab bag!


----------



## Mimmy

ElainePG said:


> Terrific photo of the city as a backdrop for that fab bag!




Thank you Elaine, I have been getting a lot of ideas from your pictures! I own some lovely scarves that for some unknown reason I just stopped accessorizing with. I plan to start using them again because as your photos show a scarf really can complete a look!


----------



## ElainePG

Mimmy said:


> Thank you Elaine, I have been getting a lot of ideas from your pictures! I own some lovely scarves that for some unknown reason I just stopped accessorizing with. I plan to start using them again because as your photos show a scarf really can complete a look!


Thanks, *Mimmy*! I love wearing scarves to pull a look together. A few months ago I pulled out all my scarves, put them all out on the bed, *ironed* all of them (boy, was that a job I have since bought a full-sized steamer! ) and organized them by color. Once I saw what I actually owned (more than I thought!) I saw all sorts of possibilities of ways to use them in my daily outfits.

I was also inspired by some Youtubes showing how to tie scarves in different ways. I love Wendy's Lookbook (she is soooo cute!) Here is a link to one of hers, if you're interested, but there are tons of others: http://www.youtube.com/watch?annota...&feature=iv&src_vid=NJPjoWzJ5Nw&v=TlBt8dRAtEo
Have fun with your scarves! Oh, and how was Las Vegas?


----------



## Mimmy

ElainePG said:


> Thanks, *Mimmy*! I love wearing scarves to pull a look together. A few months ago I pulled out all my scarves, put them all out on the bed, *ironed* all of them (boy, was that a job I have since bought a full-sized steamer! ) and organized them by color. Once I saw what I actually owned (more than I thought!) I saw all sorts of possibilities of ways to use them in my daily outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> I was also inspired by some Youtubes showing how to tie scarves in different ways. I love Wendy's Lookbook (she is soooo cute!) Here is a link to one of hers, if you're interested, but there are tons of others: http://www.youtube.com/watch?annota...&feature=iv&src_vid=NJPjoWzJ5Nw&v=TlBt8dRAtEo
> 
> Have fun with your scarves! Oh, and how was Las Vegas?




You're the best! This link was exactly what I needed. I know what you mean about ironing and I have a steamer too! I am currently in the process of adding all my clothing, bags and shoes to the Stylebook app, being somewhat compulsive I have to iron or steam everything before I take a pic, I am finding it to be worth it though. I am still in Vegas having fun and managing not to buy too much due to just having gone through most of my closet working on the Sb app. By the way, there's a Marc Jacobs and an MbMJ store here, Elaine &#128515;.


----------



## Esquared72

Oops. Wrong thread.


----------



## ElainePG

Mimmy said:


> You're the best! This link was exactly what I needed. I know what you mean about ironing and I have a steamer too! I am currently in the process of adding all my clothing, bags and shoes to the Stylebook app, being somewhat compulsive I have to iron or steam everything before I take a pic, I am finding it to be worth it though. I am still in Vegas having fun and managing not to buy too much due to just having gone through most of my closet working on the Sb app. By the way, there's a Marc Jacobs and an MbMJ store here, Elaine &#128515;.


Do you like the Stylebook app? I bought it, and started photographing my clothes for it, and then I ran out of steam (no pun intended! ) 

I had two problems with the app. The first was that it was a pain to remove backgrounds I would have liked it to be smarter about just letting me take photos without having to "fiddle" with them afterwards. My second problem was when I started using it to put outfits together I found it very clunky. Probably because I'm used to the beautiful layouts that I used to do in *Polyvore*, where I could turn out really professional-looking collages.

Do you have any suggestions for me? Maybe I've been using it wrong?


----------



## Mimmy

ElainePG said:


> Do you like the Stylebook app? I bought it, and started photographing my clothes for it, and then I ran out of steam (no pun intended! )
> 
> 
> 
> I had two problems with the app. The first was that it was a pain to remove backgrounds I would have liked it to be smarter about just letting me take photos without having to "fiddle" with them afterwards. My second problem was when I started using it to put outfits together I found it very clunky. Probably because I'm used to the beautiful layouts that I used to do in *Polyvore*, where I could turn out really professional-looking collages.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any suggestions for me? Maybe I've been using it wrong?




I actually do like the like the Stylebook app, although I am not familiar with the Polyvore app. I actually use a cream colored throw as a background to photograph dark clothing and I bought a large piece of black cotton as a background for light clothing. If you take the pictures in good natural daylight I have found there is little or no background editing to do. The second session of using this app I was ready to give up too, but once I got better with taking photos that didn't need any or much background editing I really starting making a lot more progress. It will be time consuming though. I don't know if you realized that if you double tap on clothing when you are editing that you can resize clothing. In edit mode you can also layer clothing nicely to make collages. I tried to copy one of my looks here to show you a finished example but I wasn't able to. I know it can be done because I remember someone in another thread did it. I hope this helps some


----------



## ElainePG

Mimmy said:


> I actually do like the like the Stylebook app, although I am not familiar with the Polyvore app. I actually use a cream colored throw as a background to photograph dark clothing and I bought a large piece of black cotton as a background for light clothing. If you take the pictures in good natural daylight I have found there is little or no background editing to do. The second session of using this app I was ready to give up too, but once I got better with taking photos that didn't need any or much background editing I really starting making a lot more progress. It will be time consuming though. I don't know if you realized that if you double tap on clothing when you are editing that you can resize clothing. In edit mode you can also layer clothing nicely to make collages. I tried to copy one of my looks here to show you a finished example but I wasn't able to. I know it can be done because I remember someone in another thread did it. I hope this helps some


I love the idea of using a background to help with editing&#8230; what a great idea! I was hanging my clothes from a picture hook, and my wall is a light color, but I wasn't using natural daylight. Also, the hanger showed, and that didn't look very good.

How do you set up for a photo shoot? *Do you photograph from above (laying your clothes out on the bed), or do you hang your clothes on the wall?* Also, do you use the camera app inside Stylebook, or do you your iPhone camera & then import? I was using the camera in Stylebook, since it seemed like such a pain to import&#8230; is that part of my problem?

Yes, I did know about resizing and layering&#8230; my biggest problem was that I didn't like the way my photos came out. So I can try that again, and then I'm sure I'll like the results a LOT better!


----------



## Mimmy

ElainePG said:


> I love the idea of using a background to help with editing what a great idea! I was hanging my clothes from a picture hook, and my wall is a light color, but I wasn't using natural daylight. Also, the hanger showed, and that didn't look very good.
> 
> How do you set up for a photo shoot? *Do you photograph from above (laying your clothes out on the bed), or do you hang your clothes on the wall?* Also, do you use the camera app inside Stylebook, or do you your iPhone camera & then import? I was using the camera in Stylebook, since it seemed like such a pain to import is that part of my problem?
> 
> Yes, I did know about resizing and layering my biggest problem was that I didn't like the way my photos came out. So I can try that again, and then I'm sure I'll like the results a LOT better!




I lay clothing on the floor. I found the clothing looks most proportionate this way. I tried some on the bed, standing on a chair, but I was then at too much of an angle and the clothing looked "pyramid" shaped. On the floor you can bend sleeves, kick up a pant leg or flare out skirts fully creating an aesthetically pleasing look! I batch things together, like all dark tops and take all those photos at one time. I do import the photos from my iPhone; I do them in batches and this also speeds up the process. I have never used the camera in the app, but I think I read or saw on YouTube that the picture quality is not that good. I do not usually need to edit much if I follow this process. I have been really happy with my photos by following this process


----------



## ElainePG

Mimmy said:


> I lay clothing on the floor. I found the clothing looks most proportionate this way. I tried some on the bed, standing on a chair, but I was then at too much of an angle and the clothing looked "pyramid" shaped. On the floor you can bend sleeves, kick up a pant leg or flare out skirts fully creating an aesthetically pleasing look! I batch things together, like all dark tops and take all those photos at one time. I do import the photos from my iPhone; I do them in batches and this also speeds up the process. I have never used the camera in the app, but I think I read or saw on YouTube that the picture quality is not that good. I do not usually need to edit much if I follow this process. I have been really happy with my photos by following this process


Thanks, *Mimmy*&#8230; I think I'll give it a try this afternoon!


----------



## Mimmy

ElainePG said:


> Thanks, *Mimmy* I think I'll give it a try this afternoon!




You're welcome! Have fun and I hope you are pleased with your results!


----------



## ElainePG

Casual Sunday: MBMJ Turquoise Sequin scarf, Nic + Zoe cropped cardigan, MJ Peggy Wellington cross body bag. 
The pin that's keeping the scarf in place is special. It belonged to my grandmother it is a distinctive type of filigree silver, made by Bedouin tribespeople in the 1930s in British Mandate Palestine, where my grandparents (& my Mom & her younger sister) lived, from 1933 to 1937.


----------



## emmajayne

ElainePG said:


> Casual Sunday: MBMJ Turquoise Sequin scarf, Nic + Zoe cropped cardigan, MJ Peggy Wellington cross body bag.
> The pin that's keeping the scarf in place is special. It belonged to my grandmother it is a distinctive type of filigree silver, made by Bedouin tribespeople in the 1930s in British Mandate Palestine, where my grandparents (& my Mom & her younger sister) lived, from 1933 to 1937.



Looking fab!! Love the bag & esp. that scarf!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

emmajayne said:


> Looking fab!! Love the bag & esp. that scarf!!!!


That's right&#8230; you were going to get the scarf, weren't you? Did it arrive?


----------



## emmajayne

ElainePG said:


> That's right you were going to get the scarf, weren't you? Did it arrive?



Gave to wait to see if it's in stock from Bagheera Boutique still 

Hope they can get it! Looks great on you!


----------



## ElainePG

I haven't worn this Natasha Preppy Leather Cross Body bag in months! It finally rained last night after months of drought, and we're supposed to get more, so I put away my MJ bag and pulled out an MBMJ. Now *that's* decadence using a MBMJ as a "slopping around" bag! 

Check out the Valentino silk scarf that the nice UPS man brought me last night I bought it on sale from Yoox 2 weeks ago (under the influence of *nascar*, once again!).

What I didn't realize, until the scarf arrived, is that it's sorta-semi-reversible a little bit on the "correct" side (where I'm wearing the turquoise sweater), the flowers are dark, but when I flip it, everything becomes about 5 shades lighter. Of course, the Valentino logo is backwards, but the logo is also tiny, and I can make it go away by tying it into the opposite corner. So I have two scarves in one! It doesn't show up too well in the picture (where I'm wearing the black sweater), but it really is dramatically lighter on the reverse side yet it still looks "correct," if that makes sense.

Oh, and the bangle in the 2nd photo is my latest Kate Spade idiom bracelet. I've developed a passion for these, and have been buying them up on eBay & Poshmark for next to nothing. This one reads "La Dee Da, La Dee Da" and on the inside it says "Footloose & Fancy Free." I don't know why, but I get a kick out of these bangles! For those of you old enough to remember the Woody Allen movie *Annie Hall*, _La Dee Da_ is what Diane Keaton says whenever she finds herself at an awkward moment.


----------



## AshTx.1

Here is my husband and I in Laguna Beach last week. It was absolutely gorgeous there. 

By the way, I was also in Vegas last week... and I saw MJ EVERYWHERE! I honestly saw the MJ Karlie, the bag I'm wearing in this photo, all over the place in Vegas! I was surprised, because where I am from in Texas, I haven't seen one yet.


----------



## ElainePG

AshTx.1 said:


> Here is my husband and I in Laguna Beach last week. It was absolutely gorgeous there.
> 
> By the way, I was also in Vegas last week... and I saw MJ EVERYWHERE! I honestly saw the MJ Karlie, the bag I'm wearing in this photo, all over the place in Vegas! I was surprised, because where I am from in Texas, I haven't seen one yet.


You BOTH look cute! (You & your husband, I mean ). And the bag looks terrific, too. It's such a great size for you.


----------



## AshTx.1

ElainePG said:


> You BOTH look cute! (You & your husband, I mean ). And the bag looks terrific, too. It's such a great size for you.


Thanks


----------



## desertdweller

Love this little gem! The color gets me every time, really need to use it more


----------



## ElainePG

desertdweller said:


> Love this little gem! The color gets me every time, really need to use it more


It's gorgeous! Is the color a sort of raspberry? What is the style called? Looks terrific with your outfit!


----------



## desertdweller

ElainePG said:


> It's gorgeous! Is the color a sort of raspberry? What is the style called? Looks terrific with your outfit!



Thanks Elaine! It's a small Cherry Blossom Guinevere. It was my first MJ bag, it sucked me into Marc Jacobs!!


----------



## ElainePG

desertdweller said:


> Thanks Elaine! It's a small Cherry Blossom Guinevere. It was my first MJ bag, *it sucked me into Marc Jacobs*!!



I can certainly see why it would! You've got great taste!


----------



## desertdweller

ElainePG said:


> I can certainly see why it would! You've got great taste!




 thanks


----------



## Esquared72

Not really in 'action'...Dr. Q Groovee is just hangin' out.


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Not really in 'action'...Dr. Q Groovee is *just hangin' out*.


He (she?) looks pretty comfy there!


----------



## ElainePG

My Baroque XL arrived today! I'll post pix tomorrow, along with pix of the squiggle scarf (they go nicely together.) Tonight I'm turning in early. Stay tuned & watch this space!


----------



## emmajayne

ElainePG said:


> My Baroque XL arrived today! I'll post pix tomorrow, along with pix of the squiggle scarf (they go nicely together.) Tonight I'm turning in early. Stay tuned & watch this space!



No way , congrats, love the baroque!!!


I ordered the Georgie Tote and Lenora leopard Scarf (Brown multi) can't wait too  hopefully be here Friday


----------



## ElainePG

emmajayne said:


> No way , congrats, love the baroque!!!
> 
> 
> I ordered the Georgie Tote and Lenora leopard Scarf (Brown multi) can't wait too  hopefully be here Friday


Ooooh&#8230; we'll want to see pictures!


----------



## ElainePG

My new MJ Baroque XL in Cognac, paired with my MJ Squiggle scarf in Forest Green. Both are new purchases (within the past week). Who *says* retail therapy doesn't work? I'm feeling better already, and I haven't even had my first infusion yet! 

BTW, that's an Henri Bendel bangle on my right wrist. I've suddenly become all passionate about them, and now I have a tiny collection.  (I have *really* got to get off Prednisone besides the chipmunk-cheeks, that stuff makes me compulsive!) This one is the leather oval, studded with tiny rivets. I also like the very thin oval that has a little chain on it; I've got that one in several colors. My wrist is too small to wear them stacked, but a single one adds just a bit of an accent on days when I'm dressed casually.


----------



## Mimmy

ElainePG said:


> My new MJ Baroque XL in Cognac, paired with my MJ Squiggle scarf in Forest Green. Both are new purchases (within the past week). Who *says* retail therapy doesn't work? I'm feeling better already, and I haven't even had my first infusion yet!
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, that's an Henri Bendel bangle on my right wrist. I've suddenly become all passionate about them, and now I have a tiny collection.  (I have *really* got to get off Prednisone besides the chipmunk-cheeks, that stuff makes me compulsive!) This one is the leather oval, studded with tiny rivets. I also like the very thin oval that has a little chain on it; I've got that one in several colors. My wrist is too small to wear them stacked, but a single one adds just a bit of an accent on days when I'm dressed casually.




Oh Elaine, that bag is to die for! Your Lex wallet must be cozily nestled inside. You look just right and so chic!


----------



## desertdweller

ElainePG said:


> My new MJ Baroque XL in Cognac, paired with my MJ Squiggle scarf in Forest Green. Both are new purchases (within the past week). Who *says* retail therapy doesn't work? I'm feeling better already, and I haven't even had my first infusion yet!
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, that's an Henri Bendel bangle on my right wrist. I've suddenly become all passionate about them, and now I have a tiny collection.  (I have *really* got to get off Prednisone besides the chipmunk-cheeks, that stuff makes me compulsive!) This one is the leather oval, studded with tiny rivets. I also like the very thin oval that has a little chain on it; I've got that one in several colors. My wrist is too small to wear them stacked, but a single one adds just a bit of an accent on days when I'm dressed casually.




Beautiful bag and outfit! You look great


----------



## ElainePG

Mimmy said:


> Oh Elaine, that bag is to die for! Your Lex wallet must be cozily nestled inside. You look just right and so chic!



Thank you, *Mimmy*! I was on my way to see my doctor, so it's nice to hear that I look good!


----------



## ElainePG

desertdweller said:


> Beautiful bag and outfit! You look great



Thanks so much, *desertdweller*! BTW, which desert do you live in, or am I not allowed to ask? Are you in one of our California deserts?


----------



## desertdweller

ElainePG said:


> Thanks so much, *desertdweller*! BTW, which desert do you live in, or am I not allowed to ask? Are you in one of our California deserts?




Mojave desert  Joshua Trees all around!


----------



## ElainePG

desertdweller said:


> Mojave desert  Joshua Trees all around!


Oh, my! I'm on the coast&#8230; California Sea Lions all around! Have you lived there long?


----------



## desertdweller

ElainePG said:


> Oh, my! I'm on the coast California Sea Lions all around! Have you lived there long?




All my life...I have been able to travel though, so I have plans to someday move elsewhere than this brown and dusty desert


----------



## Honeylicious

Took my rescued dog for an adoption drive, Natasha (storm cloud color) came with us


----------



## ElainePG

desertdweller said:


> All my life...I have been able to travel though, so I have plans to someday move elsewhere than this brown and dusty desert


Where do you think you'll go? Will you head west to "my" (central) part of the coast? We fell in love with this stretch of coast years & years ago, but there wasn't a way to do our work & live here, so we made this our retirement location. We've been here since 2008 (we early-retired). Although we're both originally from the east coast, and when we were young never pictured ourselves in California, here we are!


----------



## ElainePG

I (ahem) did a little shopping last week. The major purchase was the MJ Mini-54 in (what else?) Flame Red. Here it is, posed with a couple of Nic + Zoe cardis that I bought on the same trip, and also with one of my Hermes scarves:

1. New Nic + Zoe cardi/jacket with an old Hermes scarf. I have a DVF oblong on order from Gilt that will be a better color, but it won't be here until next week, so I'm faking it in the meantime. 
2. New Nic + Zoe cardi, worn with a cimarron pendant that my parents brought back from China 26 years ago. I thought the cardi had sort of an Asian look, so I went with an Asian look in the jewelry.
3. Closeup of the bag, with another old Hermes scarf. I think these two will go well together when I'm wearing my standard "uniform" of all-black!


----------



## desertdweller

ElainePG said:


> Where do you think you'll go? Will you head west to "my" (central) part of the coast? We fell in love with this stretch of coast years & years ago, but there wasn't a way to do our work & live here, so we made this our retirement location. We've been here since 2008 (we early-retired). Although we're both originally from the east coast, and when we were young never pictured ourselves in California, here we are!




Out of state, it would be nice to head up the coast but we have 2 young kids and CA is getting pricey to live. Plus my hubby has a job opportunity out of CA that we are exploring. He wants to go back east (he's NH born and bred), but it is sooo cold! Lol


----------



## desertdweller

ElainePG said:


> I (ahem) did a little shopping last week. The major purchase was the MJ Mini-54 in (what else?) Flame Red. Here it is, posed with a couple of Nic + Zoe cardis that I bought on the same trip, and also with one of my Hermes scarves:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. New Nic + Zoe cardi/jacket with an old Hermes scarf. I have a DVF oblong on order from Gilt that will be a better color, but it won't be here until next week, so I'm faking it in the meantime.
> 
> 2. New Nic + Zoe cardi, worn with a cimarron pendant that my parents brought back from China 26 years ago. I thought the cardi had sort of an Asian look, so I went with an Asian look in the jewelry.
> 
> 3. Closeup of the bag, with another old Hermes scarf. I think these two will go well together when I'm wearing my standard "uniform" of all-black!




Very nice! The colors and patterns all look lovely together


----------



## ElainePG

desertdweller said:


> Very nice! The colors and patterns all look lovely together



Thank you, *desertdweller*! It was fun to work it all out. I had a variety of options laid out on my bed before making a final selection.


----------



## ElainePG

desertdweller said:


> Out of state, it would be nice to head up the coast but we have 2 young kids and CA is getting pricey to live. Plus my hubby has a job opportunity out of CA that we are exploring. He wants to go back east (he's NH born and bred), but it is sooo cold! Lol


Brrrrr it would be a tough change for you to go from the hot desert to New Hampshire. But it would be exciting for your children to see snow, right? They've probably never seen it! My husband grew up in New England, & I grew up in New York. So we know all about chilly winters!


----------



## desertdweller

ElainePG said:


> Brrrrr it would be a tough change for you to go from the hot desert to New Hampshire. But it would be exciting for your children to see snow, right? They've probably never seen it! My husband grew up in New England, & I grew up in New York. So we know all about chilly winters!




Sadly my kids have seen snow once, and it was many years ago  
And yes, it would be rough for me! I would need many layers of clothing


----------



## SheBags76

*These are my only MJ bags, I got them all on sale at Sak's Fifth Off Outlet.*

I've been using the Purple (Natasha) for the longest until I changed it a week ago.


----------



## pringirl

Hatfield1313 said:


> If you follow me on IG you already saw this but here's my new Baby Groovee going to work with me today! Kinda stoked about the outfit too, normally don't bother trying to look this good for work but I'm pretty proud of myself today for trying lol (I just needed an excuse to keep these Michael Kors jeans!). Sorry it's so dark, I had the light on, I swear lol.
> 
> View attachment 2453769
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I love your outfit!


----------



## amstevens714

desertdweller said:


> Out of state, it would be nice to head up the coast but we have 2 young kids and CA is getting pricey to live. Plus my hubby has a job opportunity out of CA that we are exploring. He wants to go back east (he's NH born and bred), but it is sooo cold! Lol



From a new englander who spends a fair amount of time in NH , it's so beautiful, and much more reasonable than Cali


----------



## amstevens714

ElainePG said:


> My new MJ Baroque XL in Cognac, paired with my MJ Squiggle scarf in Forest Green. Both are new purchases (within the past week). Who *says* retail therapy doesn't work? I'm feeling better already, and I haven't even had my first infusion yet!
> 
> BTW, that's an Henri Bendel bangle on my right wrist. I've suddenly become all passionate about them, and now I have a tiny collection.  (I have *really* got to get off Prednisone besides the chipmunk-cheeks, that stuff makes me compulsive!) This one is the leather oval, studded with tiny rivets. I also like the very thin oval that has a little chain on it; I've got that one in several colors. My wrist is too small to wear them stacked, but a single one adds just a bit of an accent on days when I'm dressed casually.



So lovely! congrats!


----------



## nascar fan

The beautiful Skunk clutch at a Mardi Gras party.
I was terrified someone was going to fling a boiled shrimp with cocktail sauce onto it!  LOL!


----------



## desertdweller

amstevens714 said:


> From a new englander who spends a fair amount of time in NH , it's so beautiful, and much more reasonable than Cali




I agree! On all counts  99% of my family is East Coast, so it will be no big surprise should we end up there someday.


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> The beautiful Skunk clutch at a Mardi Gras party.
> I was terrified someone was going to fling a boiled shrimp with cocktail sauce onto it!  LOL!


Oh, I am *so* glad you got to carry it! I know you've been looking for an occasion. Was the rest of your outfit black & white? And did you wear strands and strands of beads?
As they say in New Orleans: *Laissez les bon temps rouler!*


----------



## Honeylicious

SheBags76 said:


> *These are my only MJ bags, I got them all on sale at Sak's Fifth Off Outlet.*
> 
> I've been using the Purple (Natasha) for the longest until I changed it a week ago.


I love your collection, the colors and the style!!  Is that a mini Natasha??


----------



## intricateee

my first marc bag.. mini natasha!  so excited to use her!


----------



## kateincali

Giving the Kate a break with the Firebird Stam


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Giving the Kate a break with the Firebird Stam


WOW! That sapphire color is amazing! (And I see the sun is shining down there in southern California! We had grey skies today )


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> Giving the Kate a break with the Firebird Stam


Now you're talking!!!!
LOVE IT!


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> WOW! That sapphire color is amazing! (And I see the sun is shining down there in southern California! We had grey skies today )


Elaine, I think it is black with a touch of metallic finish.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> WOW! That sapphire color is amazing! (And I see the sun is shining down there in southern California! We had grey skies today )





nascar fan said:


> Now you're talking!!!!
> LOVE IT!





nascar fan said:


> Elaine, I think it is black with a touch of metallic finish.


thanks! it's my favourite bag right now

and yes, it's metallic black 

didn't know the photo uploaded so big btw, sorry!


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> thanks! it's my favourite bag right now
> 
> and yes, it's metallic black
> 
> didn't know the photo uploaded so big btw, sorry!


The photo doesn't look huge on my screen, just full size.  I like them that way.  You can see the details.
It really is a special bag.  I love it.  I can't believe I never got one.


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> The photo doesn't look huge on my screen, just full size.  I like them that way.  You can see the details.
> It really is a special bag.  I love it.  I can't believe I never got one.


for some reason i thought you had one, or at least you did at some point. it's really pretty. i hesitated buying it at first but i'm glad i did, it was too good of a price to pass up


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> for some reason i thought you had one, or at least you did at some point. it's really pretty. i hesitated buying it at first but i'm glad i did, it was too good of a price to pass up


I ended up with the rust/orangey Firebird Rio.  Sold it.


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Elaine,* I think it is black* with a touch of metallic finish.


See what happens with the So. Cal. sunlight? It transforms everything! That's why all the women look thin & gorgeous! 
(But up here in the fog, our skin stays nice & moist, so we don't get wrinkles)


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> I ended up with the rust/orangey Firebird Rio.  Sold it.


well there's a nwt taupe firebird stam here that didn't sell last time it was listed, if you're looking for one



ElainePG said:


> See what happens with the So. Cal. sunlight? It transforms everything! *That's why all the women look thin & gorgeous! *
> (But up here in the fog, our skin stays nice & moist, so we don't get wrinkles&#8230


how do i get this to happen to me?


----------



## emmajayne

New bag  Love her!!


----------



## kateincali

emmajayne said:


> New bag  Love her!!


very cute!


----------



## Esquared72

Okay...it's not an MJ bag, but it IS an MJ wallet. I love my Sister wallet, and given we are finally getting some sunshine and warmer temps today, I love the cheery color.


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Okay...it's not an MJ bag, but it IS an MJ wallet. I love my Sister wallet, and given we are finally getting some sunshine and warmer temps today, I love the cheery color.


Nice to see it making an appearance I was wondering what happened to it!  It looks glorious against the black bag.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

eehlers said:


> Okay...it's not an MJ bag, but it IS an MJ wallet. I love my Sister wallet, and given we are finally getting some sunshine and warmer temps today, I love the cheery color.




I just ordered the Sister wallet in cognac from Gilt. It should be arriving Monday and I can't wait! Yours looks great!


----------



## Tuuli35

faith_ann said:


> Giving the Kate a break with the Firebird Stam


Love it!


----------



## Smellyfeet

Not really an action pic but here are my first and new MBMJs! Can't be bothered to create a new thread to reveal so here they are =D 

Natasha Q in cardamom brown and clutch in electric blue - from shopbop and selfridges!

Love them so much! Smooshyyyyyy!


----------



## ElainePG

I realized it had been at least a month (maybe two!) since I had carried my MJ Large Single, so I put together this outfit for it:
- *DVF* scarf
- *Testimony Los Angeles* jacket
- *Marc Jacobs* Large Single in "Bluette" with silver hardware, purchased last December from the Marc Jacobs web site. It was the only color they had in that style, and I was desperately collecting quilted MJs because (whimper!) they aren't making quilted bags any more. 
And the *silver cuff bracelet* has sentimental value: it was a present from the 4th graders I taught the year I lived in South Carolina (my 1st of 3 careers, a squillion years ago). It's engraved "Grade 4 - 1974" priceless!


----------



## MiriSa

SheBags76 said:


> *These are my only MJ bags, I got them all on sale at Sak's Fifth Off Outlet.*
> 
> I've been using the Purple (Natasha) for the longest until I changed it a week ago.


What a beautiful color (purple) love it!!


----------



## ElainePG

Smellyfeet said:


> Not really an action pic but here are my first and new MBMJs! Can't be bothered to create a new thread to reveal so here they are =D
> 
> Natasha Q in cardamom brown and clutch in electric blue - from shopbop and selfridges!
> 
> Love them so much! Smooshyyyyyy!
> 
> View attachment 2537623



I love the sapphire color of the clutch!


----------



## Eru

Smellyfeet said:


> Not really an action pic but here are my first and new MBMJs! Can't be bothered to create a new thread to reveal so here they are =D
> 
> Natasha Q in cardamom brown and clutch in electric blue - from shopbop and selfridges!
> 
> Love them so much! Smooshyyyyyy!
> 
> View attachment 2537623



goooooooooooooorgeous colors


----------



## Eru

SheBags76 said:


> *These are my only MJ bags, I got them all on sale at Sak's Fifth Off Outlet.*
> 
> I've been using the Purple (Natasha) for the longest until I changed it a week ago.



I want all of these bags in these exact colors!  I can't believe you got a black ukita on sale!


----------



## Divealicious

I'm new to the MJ forum, but I recently bought my first MJ bag  I really love it, the size is great for an everyday work bag and the color is perfect for spring! Thanks for letting me share my new Benson


----------



## ElainePG

Divealicious said:


> I'm new to the MJ forum, but I recently bought my first MJ bag  I really love it, the size is great for an everyday work bag and the color is perfect for spring! Thanks for letting me share my new Benson


What a happy color! Thank you for posting the pictures.


----------



## nascar fan

Divealicious said:


> I'm new to the MJ forum, but I recently bought my first MJ bag  I really love it, the size is great for an everyday work bag and the color is perfect for spring! Thanks for letting me share my new Benson


Love Love Love anything from the Paradise line!!!!!!!!!  So pretty.  I love the color and I know how good the leather feels.  Wonderful first MJ!!!!!!!!!
Stick around.  You are now part of the MJ crowd!


----------



## Tuuli35

I used this combo today.


----------



## nascar fan

Tuuli35 said:


> I used this combo today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2541139


I would use that combo Every Day!  That is so very pretty!!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

Tuuli35 said:


> I used this combo today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2541139



The bag & wallet look terrific together! What is the name of that bag style? It's so snazzy, with the 2 outside pockets. And the color goes beautifully with the silver hardware.


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> The bag & wallet look terrific together! What is the name of that bag style? It's so snazzy, with the 2 outside pockets. And the color goes beautifully with the silver hardware.


It is a Blake.  One of the best MJ designs ever.
Of course not made anymore.


----------



## Divealicious

ElainePG said:


> What a happy color! Thank you for posting the pictures.





nascar fan said:


> Love Love Love anything from the Paradise line!!!!!!!!!  So pretty.  I love the color and I know how good the leather feels.  Wonderful first MJ!!!!!!!!!
> Stick around.  You are now part of the MJ crowd!



Thank you ladies  I actually just found the Paradise line thread in the reference sub forum, I think it's my favorite MJ line too


----------



## Tuuli35

nascar fan said:


> I would use that combo Every Day!  That is so very pretty!!!!!


Thank you! I really like the color and it is the set which started the obsession 



ElainePG said:


> The bag & wallet look terrific together! What is the name of that bag style? It's so snazzy, with the 2 outside pockets. And the color goes beautifully with the silver hardware.


Thank you! Yes, it is Blake and just as a warning, it is heavy!


----------



## nascar fan

Tuuli35 said:


> Thank you! I really like the color and it is the set which started the obsession
> 
> 
> Thank you! Yes, it is Blake and just as a warning, *it is heavy*!


Yeppers, Elaine, the Blake is not for you (if you ever had an inkling to search for one).
The older ones had suede interior.  The newer had cloth.  Still a tad heavy.
But, boy, was the leather superb on those bags!!!!!  As a matter of fact, I'm going to get mine out of the closet and admire it - and of course take a pic.


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Yeppers, Elaine, the Blake is not for you (if you ever had an inkling to search for one).
> The older ones had suede interior.  The newer had cloth.  Still a tad heavy.
> But, boy, was the leather superb on those bags!!!!!  As a matter of fact, I'm going to get mine out of the closet and admire it - and of course take a pic.


Thanks for the heads-up, *nascar* *how* did you know that I had already been on eBay looking? 
My physical therapist thanks you, my rheumatologist thanks you, and I thank you!


----------



## Tuuli35

nascar fan said:


> Yeppers, Elaine, the Blake is not for you (if you ever had an inkling to search for one).
> The older ones had suede interior.  The newer had cloth.  Still a tad heavy.
> But, boy, was the leather superb on those bags!!!!!  As a matter of fact, I'm going to get mine out of the closet and admire it - and of course take a pic.


I had funny situation with this bag. I saw one Blake in consignment store and somehow it looked right but also wrong at the same time and I could not figure out why it felt fake, then it came to me - it was too light! 

Cant wait to see the pic of your bag Nas!


----------



## ElainePG

Tuuli35 said:


> I had funny situation with this bag. I saw one Blake in consignment store and somehow it looked right but also wrong at the same time and I could not figure out why it felt fake, then it came to me - it was too light!
> 
> Cant wait to see the pic of your bag Nas!


That's really interesting and good to know! I always get nervous buying from consignment shops though I do it on occasion. I bought a Bottega Veneta "pillow bag" in December looked as though it had never been used! It wasn't free by any means, but it sure wasn't MSRP ($1395)!

I just walked away from a Tods bag at one of my local consignment shops this afternoon. I know nothing at all about Tods, so I couldn't authenticate it, but they were selling it for $33 and I'll admit I was tempted! But then I came home and tried to find a picture of it online, and couldn't so ultimately I'm relieved that I passed on it.

OTOH, I might go back tomorrow and take some pix of it, and post them on the Tods forum. Of course, it might be looooong gone by tomorrow!


----------



## Tuuli35

ElainePG said:


> That's really interesting and good to know! I always get nervous buying from consignment shops though I do it on occasion. I bought a Bottega Veneta "pillow bag" in December looked as though it had never been used! It wasn't free by any means, but it sure wasn't MSRP ($1395)!
> 
> 
> 
> I just walked away from a Tods bag at one of my local consignment shops this afternoon. I know nothing at all about Tods, so I couldn't authenticate it, but they were selling it for $33 and I'll admit I was tempted! But then I came home and tried to find a picture of it online, and couldn't so ultimately I'm relieved that I passed on it.
> 
> 
> 
> OTOH, I might go back tomorrow and take some pix of it, and post them on the Tods forum. Of course, it might be looooong gone by tomorrow!




I don't mind consignment stores and have found very nice bags from there but sadly also fake Marc Jacobs and Tory Burch. So, I am better a bit careful. They accept returns but if the bag already feels wrong then there is no point of buying it and going through trouble of authenticating.


----------



## Hatfield1313

On our way to dinner last night...


----------



## ElainePG

Hatfield1313 said:


> On our way to dinner last night...
> View attachment 2545180


Gorgeous color!


----------



## nascar fan

Hatfield1313 said:


> On our way to dinner last night...
> View attachment 2545180


That looks like a beautiful pool!


----------



## NikkNak728

Hatfield1313 said:


> On our way to dinner last night...
> View attachment 2545180




Is that the new mint? I keep seeing them at Nordstrom and the mint is really lovely


----------



## Hatfield1313

Thanks gals! Yup, it's the new "Minty"... Love her!


----------



## staciesg26

My posts never have much "action" but here's my new Paradise Rio in Green/nickel. Just hanging out on my spring/easter dining room table. 

Today was the first day I've used her. It was spring enough outside to take her for errands!


----------



## ElainePG

staciesg26 said:


> My posts never have much "action" but here's my new Paradise Rio in Green/nickel. Just hanging out on my spring/easter dining room table.
> 
> Today was the first day I've used her. It was spring enough outside to take her for errands!
> 
> View attachment 2561227


What a gorgeous color for spring!


----------



## staciesg26

ElainePG said:


> What a gorgeous color for spring!




Thank you!!  I sold my black Rio last year to fund my violet Cecilia so I had missed having one and found this brand new green rio at a great price so I couldn't pass it up.  Plus, I have a thing for green bags!  &#128521;


----------



## ElainePG

staciesg26 said:


> Thank you!!  I sold my black Rio last year to fund my violet Cecilia so I had missed having one and found this brand new green rio at a great price so I couldn't pass it up.  Plus, I have a thing for green bags!  &#128521;


The Rio is a gorgeous style.  I was just looking through my bag collection, and realize I don't have a single, solitary green bag! I have been thinking about looking for something in olive, or perhaps forest green, when Fall colors come out. But this vivid springtime green is so stunning, it's really capturing my imagination!


----------



## AshTx.1

staciesg26 said:


> My posts never have much "action" but here's my new Paradise Rio in Green/nickel. Just hanging out on my spring/easter dining room table.
> 
> Today was the first day I've used her. It was spring enough outside to take her for errands!
> 
> View attachment 2561227



Wow, what a stunning bag!


----------



## Divealicious

staciesg26 said:


> My posts never have much "action" but here's my new Paradise Rio in Green/nickel. Just hanging out on my spring/easter dining room table.
> 
> Today was the first day I've used her. It was spring enough outside to take her for errands!
> 
> View attachment 2561227



lovely bag  I think a need a little geen bag too


----------



## staciesg26

ElainePG said:


> The Rio is a gorgeous style.  I was just looking through my bag collection, and realize I don't have a single, solitary green bag! I have been thinking about looking for something in olive, or perhaps forest green, when Fall colors come out. But this vivid springtime green is so stunning, it's really capturing my imagination!



I can't believe you do not own a green bag!  Looking at your clothing choices in this thread green would go with alot of what you have!  I think you need and would use a green bag!  
I always gravitate toward green bags.  The darkest one I ever had was a emerald green Rebecca Minkoff and I loved it but my taste changed and I sold it eventually.  I just prefer brighter greens.


----------



## staciesg26

AshTx.1 said:


> Wow, what a stunning bag!



Thank you!!


----------



## staciesg26

Divealicious said:


> lovely bag  I think a need a little geen bag too



Thank you!!  Yes, I agree you need some GREEN!


----------



## ElainePG

staciesg26 said:


> I can't believe you do not own a green bag!  *Looking at your clothing choices in this thread green would go with alot of what you have!  I think you need and would use a green bag!*
> I always gravitate toward green bags.  The darkest one I ever had was a emerald green Rebecca Minkoff and I loved it but my taste changed and I sold it eventually.  I just prefer brighter greens.



Well that's actually a very good point! Olive, do you think, or more of a forest green?


----------



## Annelindor

It's so nice.. I just got a root beer color


----------



## staciesg26

ElainePG said:


> Well that's actually a very good point! Olive, do you think, or more of a forest green?



Well, I guess it depends on what you like.  I personally don't care for olive green so I would go with forest green.  I don't know if you go to TJ Maxx much but they sort their bags by color (or the ones I have been to do) and that would be a good place to go and look at varying colors of green and find one you like.  Then once you have a color picked out you can search for your brand of choice elsewhere (unless you find something great at TJ Maxx).


----------



## ElainePG

staciesg26 said:


> Well, I guess it depends on what you like.  I personally don't care for olive green so I would go with forest green.  *I don't know if you go to TJ Maxx much* but they sort their bags by color (or the ones I have been to do) and that would be a good place to go and look at varying colors of green and find one you like.  Then once you have a color picked out you can search for your brand of choice elsewhere (unless you find something great at TJ Maxx).



Oh, I would *love* to go to TJ Maxx! Unfortunately, the closest one is 90 minutes away too far to just "pop in." We have Ross Dress For Less but it's Just. Not. The. Same.

And it makes me *so* sad, because I always hear about the great bags everyone finds at TJ!!! But the thing is, TJ Maxx is the kind of place you have to go to frequently, with nothing special in mind, and be prepared to come away empty-handed and then some days, you walk out with an armful! So driving 90 minutes each way really makes no sense, since it's not something I'd do once a week!

I think I'll just have to look at pix of bags on line. And also, we're going to San Francisco in October, and we'll hit the big department stores (Saks, Neiman's, Nordstrom) and I'll comparison-shop with green in mind!


----------



## Whovian

ElainePG said:


> Oh, I would *love* to go to TJ Maxx! Unfortunately, the closest one is 90 minutes away&#8230; too far to just "pop in." We have Ross Dress For Less&#8230; but it's Just. Not. The. Same.
> 
> And it makes me *so* sad, because I always hear about the great bags everyone finds at TJ!!! But the thing is, TJ Maxx is the kind of place you have to go to frequently, with nothing special in mind, and be prepared to come away empty-handed&#8230; and then some days, you walk out with an armful! So driving 90 minutes each way really makes no sense, since it's not something I'd do once a week!
> 
> I think I'll just have to look at pix of bags on line. And also, we're going to San Francisco in October, and we'll hit the big department stores (Saks, Neiman's, Nordstrom) and I'll comparison-shop with green in mind!


Where on the Central Coast do you live? I too live on the Central Coast and there is one TJ Maxx 20 minutes from me in one direction and another 10 mins away in the other direction. They are opening a HomeGoods in the same shopping center as the closest one in a few months...yay!!


----------



## ElainePG

Whovian said:


> Where on the Central Coast do you live? I too live on the Central Coast and there is one TJ Maxx 20 minutes from me in one direction and another 10 mins away in the other direction. They are opening a HomeGoods in the same shopping center as the closest one in a few months...yay!!


I'll PM you.


----------



## staciesg26

ElainePG said:


> Oh, I would *love* to go to TJ Maxx! Unfortunately, the closest one is 90 minutes away too far to just "pop in." We have Ross Dress For Less but it's Just. Not. The. Same.
> 
> And it makes me *so* sad, because I always hear about the great bags everyone finds at TJ!!! But the thing is, TJ Maxx is the kind of place you have to go to frequently, with nothing special in mind, and be prepared to come away empty-handed and then some days, you walk out with an armful! So driving 90 minutes each way really makes no sense, since it's not something I'd do once a week!
> 
> I think I'll just have to look at pix of bags on line. And also, we're going to San Francisco in October, and we'll hit the big department stores (Saks, Neiman's, Nordstrom) and I'll comparison-shop with green in mind!



NO TJ MAXX close by!  Ugh!  I am sorry!  I have 2 close to me. I usually visit one or the other every week or so.  And yes, Ross dress for less is not the same at all.  

I have been to San Francisco before, I loved it!  Have you been?  We stayed downtown and there is the big Westfield mall that was very close to us.  Of course there are lots of shopping opportunities in San Fran Union Square area and all over downtown.  There's also a Marc Jacobs and MBMJ stores so you'll have to visit them!  Sounds fun!!


----------



## ElainePG

staciesg26 said:


> NO TJ MAXX close by!  Ugh!  I am sorry!  I have 2 close to me. I usually visit one or the other every week or so.  And yes, Ross dress for less is not the same at all.
> 
> *I have been to San Francisco before, I loved it!  Have you been? * We stayed downtown and there is the big Westfield mall that was very close to us.  Of course there are lots of shopping opportunities in San Fran Union Square area and all over downtown.  There's also a Marc Jacobs and MBMJ stores so you'll have to visit them!  Sounds fun!!


Ever since we moved to our tiny little coastal town, we go there every fall, for about 4 days. It's our "big city fix." We get tix to the opera, take in a museum show or two, go to a jazz club, and then (ahem) shop .

We like to stay at the *Westin Market Street*, which is right across the stret from SFMOMA. We used to stay right in Union Square, but it's just too noisy there, so for the past 3 years we've been at this location. We prefer it because it's right between Westfield Mall and Union Square about a 10-minute walk from each. Very convenient when you're carrying shopping bags!

And then, every year, we make it a point to check out one *new* section of SF that we've never explored before. Like, last year it was Hayes Valley, which is a cute little area near the Opera House & Civic Center. Lots of fun little shops & restaurants.


----------



## llaga22

Here's Miss Bubblegum


----------



## ElainePG

llaga22 said:


> Here's Miss Bubblegum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2574569
> View attachment 2574570


fan-TAB-u-lous color! And *doesn't* she just *glow* in the sun!


----------



## llaga22

ElainePG said:


> fan-TAB-u-lous color! And *doesn't* she just *glow* in the sun!




Absolutely!


----------



## purseprincess32

Beautiful Single! I own the large Single but in a darker pink color. I remember ordering it from the Marc Jacobs store when they had a  Boston Marc Jacobs store on Newbury St. in 2009 . That store had to order it from NYC.. store..


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

llaga22 said:


> Here's Miss Bubblegum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2574569
> View attachment 2574570


I love it! I almost ordered that exact one- had it in my cart and then decided I couldn't. Would love to see a modeling shot!


----------



## ElainePG

purseprincess32 said:


> Beautiful Single! I own the large Single but in a darker pink color. I remember ordering it from the Marc Jacobs store when they had a  *Boston Marc Jacobs store on Newbury St.* in 2009 . That store had to order it from NYC.. store..



Newbury Street now THAT brings back memories! Back in the day, before it was upscale, I used to live on Newbury Street, between Exeter & Fairfield. I was a college student (Boston University) and you're not going to *believe* what I paid for rent, on a 1-bedroom apartment!


----------



## llaga22

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I love it! I almost ordered that exact one- had it in my cart and then decided I couldn't. Would love to see a modeling shot!




This was last year!


----------



## seaalice

ElainePG said:


> Newbury Street now THAT brings back memories! Back in the day, before it was upscale, I used to live on Newbury Street, between Exeter & Fairfield. I was a college student (Boston University) and you're not going to *believe* what I paid for rent, on a 1-bedroom apartment!


 
Elaine, I  lived on the corner of Newbury and Fairfield for a year - 1980-81 I think.    Small world.


----------



## ElainePG

seaalice said:


> Elaine, I  lived on the corner of Newbury and Fairfield for a year - 1980-81 I think.    Small world.


That really is a small world! What was it like there in the early 80s? I lived there in 1971-ish. My rent was $115/month!


----------



## seaalice

I think my rent was about $300/month for a one bedroom corner apt on the third floor that looked over Newbury St.  I lived above a bar called Daisy Buchanan's and a Tech Hi-Fi store. It wasn't nearly as upscale as it is now but my recollection is that it was pretty nice. It was the very first apt I lived in alone.


----------



## ElainePG

seaalice said:


> I think my rent was about $300/month for a one bedroom corner apt on the third floor that looked over Newbury St.  I lived above a bar called Daisy Buchanan's and a Tech Hi-Fi store. It wasn't nearly as upscale as it is now but my recollection is that it was pretty nice. It was the very first apt I lived in alone.


$300/month is actually pretty good for that location! I remember the Hi-Fi store it was there when I lived there, too.


----------



## ElainePG

Rockin' my Baroque Single XL Quilted Crossbody, on my way out to dinner with The Hubster. Today was National Haiku Day, and he is an award-winning haiku poet (really, truly!) so I treated him to dinner at a Japanese restaurant!


----------



## desertdweller

ElainePG said:


> Rockin' my Baroque Single XL Quilted Crossbody, on my way out to dinner with The Hubster. Today was National Haiku Day, and he is an award-winning haiku poet (really, truly!) so I treated him to dinner at a Japanese restaurant!




You look beautiful Elaine! hope you enjoyed your dinner


----------



## ElainePG

desertdweller said:


> You look beautiful Elaine! hope you enjoyed your dinner



Thank you so much, *desertdweller*! Yes, dinner was lovely. Neal read me a few of his haiku poems, we toasted each other with sake (he had a regular-sized portion, I had a teensy drop ), and the food was yum-a-licious.

And tonight we're supplementing dinner with leftover salmon teriyaki! Every time we go to this restaurant we end up ordering too much food. Next time I think I'm just going to order one of their sushi rolls as my dinner, instead of as an appetizer, and stop there. They have one called the Dragon Roll, with cooked eel & avocado, that is TDF it is so rich I could def make a meal of it!


----------



## Cbig2

Hi I've found an older MJ black Stam bag in a second hand boutique the price is really good and it is 100% authentic i am in 2 minds about buying it as not sure if it looks dated or will always be a classic!? What's everyone's opinion? Thanks


----------



## ElainePG

Cbig2 said:


> Hi I've found an older MJ black Stam bag in a second hand boutique the price is really good and it is 100% authentic i am in 2 minds about buying it as not sure if it looks dated or will always be a classic!? What's everyone's opinion? Thanks


There was a time when everyone was carrying a Stam&#8230; but that time has passed, so you will look unique. I personally think a Stam is a classic&#8230; it is its own look, there's really nothing else like it, and therefore it will never look dated. Especially in black!

Lucky you, to find it in a 2nd hand boutique! Can I ask what they're asking for it?


----------



## Cbig2

Hey I got the bag it fell for it after I saw it a second time!! Just given it a clean got it for £200 (was up for £220)
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 this is a Stam correct?? I'm not a MJ fanatic but I like what I see!!


----------



## ElainePG

Cbig2 said:


> Hey I got the bag it fell for it after I saw it a second time!! Just given it a clean got it for £200 (was up for £220)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2585694
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a Stam correct?? I'm not a MJ fanatic but I like what I see!!


That's a Stam, but I don't know any more details about it (there are different sub-styles under the heading "Stam.")

If you want to know more, go to the Marc Jacobs Authentication Thread and post photos. Skim through the thread to find out what info the authenticators ask for, to tell buyers if a bag is authentic. I know you said yours is, and I'm not saying it isn't but the authenticators have specific things they look at, and that would be what you'd want to photograph. They may even be able to tell you what year it's from!

This is the link to the authentication thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jac...lease-read-rules-suggested-format-693652.html


----------



## Cbig2

Thank you. I'll post it on there and see what they say, do you gave any idea what prices these usually go for 2nd hand?? I was hoping I got a bargain!


----------



## Ruxby

Happy Easter everyone! 
My mom carrying her Khaki Tote to have Dim Sum @ Chinatown


----------



## ElainePG

Ruxby said:


> Happy Easter everyone!
> My mom carrying her Khaki Tote to have Dim Sum @ Chinatown


Your Mom is adorable, and the tote looks *perfect* with her outfit!

Now I'm in the mood for Dim Sum! But if I want any, I'd have to drive 3 hours north to San Francisco *not* gonna happen!


----------



## Ruxby

Thank You, Elaine
Luckily for us it was just a hop in the subway from downtown to Chinatown. It took about 15 minutes max. After our delish Dim Sum, went back downtown to a place called Eataly and ate Nuttela crepes for dessert. Oh and we also got to sample and bought different prosciuttos. Today, our stomachs are very happy


----------



## ElainePG

Ruxby said:


> Thank You, Elaine
> Luckily for us it was just a hop in the subway from downtown to Chinatown. It took about 15 minutes max. After our delish Dim Sum, went back downtown to a place called Eataly and ate Nuttela crepes for dessert. Oh and we also got to sample and bought different prosciuttos. Today, our stomachs are very happy


Oh, my&#8230; sometimes I REALLY miss NYC! Those Nutella crepes sound TDF!


----------



## ElainePG

My Marc Jacobs Quilted Large Single in Bluette, with silver hardware. (Accessorized with an Hermes scarf, in the pattern _La Mare Aux Canards_ (The Duck Pond).

A very "MJ" day I'm even wearing MJ eyeshadow (Color #104: *The Punk*) & lipstick (Lovemarc Lip Gel #128: *Seduce Me*)! Does that make me a seductive punk?


----------



## Tuuli35

ElainePG said:


> My Marc Jacobs Quilted Large Single in Bluette, with silver hardware. (Accessorized with an Hermes scarf, in the pattern _La Mare Aux Canards_ (The Duck Pond).
> 
> A very "MJ" day I'm even wearing MJ eyeshadow (Color #104: *The Punk*) & lipstick (Lovemarc Lip Gel #128: *Seduce Me*)! Does that make me a seductive punk?


I just love this bag! Amazing color!


----------



## ElainePG

Tuuli35 said:


> I just love this bag! Amazing color!



Thanks, *tuuli*! I bought it from the MJ site it was the only color they had available in that style, and I absolutely agonized until it arrived it looked sooooo *bright*! But although the color "pops," I wear so much black that I've never had a problem with it clashing. And it makes me happy to carry it!


----------



## pringirl

With my Fran.. Taken at Tulipmania fest in Singapore on Easter day &#127799;&#127799;&#127799;&#128048;&#128048;&#128048;


----------



## Esquared72

pringirl said:


> With my Fran.. Taken at Tulipmania fest in Singapore on Easter day &#127799;&#127799;&#127799;&#128048;&#128048;&#128048;




The perfect location for Pansy Purple!


----------



## ElainePG

pringirl said:


> With my Fran.. Taken at Tulipmania fest in Singapore on Easter day &#127799;&#127799;&#127799;&#128048;&#128048;&#128048;


The tulips are applauding you! You (*and* your Fran bag) look so beautiful!


----------



## pringirl

Thank u so much eehlers & Elaine, for your kind words!! I love the tulips & Fran so much!! &#128157;&#128157;


----------



## Cbig2

My beautiful Stam! So excited about wearing it as haven't used it yet!!


----------



## Cbig2

Very sorry wrong forum!


----------



## Ruxby

went to the MBMJ shop today with my Marc Jacobs collection messenger from fall 2002





from the fall 2002 ad


----------



## pringirl

Ruxby said:


> went to the MBMJ shop today with my Marc Jacobs collection messenger from fall 2002
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from the fall 2002 ad



Oh show us what u bot!


----------



## ElainePG

Ruxby said:


> went to the MBMJ shop today with my Marc Jacobs collection messenger from fall 2002
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from the fall 2002 ad


I hope they appreciated what you had! Did they realize you were carrying a 12-year-old messenger bag????

And in the meantime, what little goodie is in the MJ bag? Will you show us? Please?


----------



## Ruxby

@ pringirl, Elaine

sunnies for it is summatime





and to
http://youtu.be/D_NyJBGAsZM


----------



## Ruxby

with my fave MJ bag and the shirt is also MJ from spring 2002


----------



## ElainePG

Ruxby said:


> @ pringirl, Elaine
> 
> sunnies for it is summatime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and to
> http://youtu.be/D_NyJBGAsZM



Fabulous sunnies I love the purple tinting! 

Thanks for the link to the "Little Skeeter Davis" song that's from MY era! (I graduated H.S. in 1965.  ) I had no idea anyone still remembered her. She was best known for her song "The End Of The World" a real tear-jerker! ("Don't they know/ it's the end of the world/ it ended when you said/ goodbye-eeee!")


----------



## ElainePG

Ruxby said:


> with my fave MJ bag and the shirt is also MJ from spring 2002


GREAT shirt it matches your new purple-tinted sunnies!


----------



## WenD08

i took my MBMJ Natasha (the earlier version) on the road to a wedding in Big Indian, NY.  it's in the Catskills, someplace i'd never been to.  pretty area


----------



## Ursy

Don't have an MJ handbag but first day out with this beauty. Marc by Marc jacobs 11" laptop sleeve


----------



## ElainePG

Ursy said:


> Don't have an MJ handbag but first day out with this beauty. Marc by Marc jacobs 11" laptop sleeve
> View attachment 2631338


Oh, I've seen pix of that for sale! It looks gorgeous. I was thinking of getting the one he makes for the iPad2. Do you like the quality?


----------



## Ursy

ElainePG said:


> Oh, I've seen pix of that for sale! It looks gorgeous. I was thinking of getting the one he makes for the iPad2. Do you like the quality?




Yes love the quality. The outside is neoprene which I believe is a great quality rubber like material. Neoprene is known for shock-protection, which is suppose to avoid any serious damage to laptop or tablet. The inside material is nice smooth plush like. I can't say about it's durability yet as I just bought it but I will update if anything happens.


----------



## Ursy

My first Marc jacobs purchase about 2 years ago. I have worn this almost everyday and haven't had a battery change yet. A few tiny scratches but hardly visible. Overall a great watch! Thinking of getting an MK watch next.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Ursy said:


> Yes love the quality. The outside is neoprene which I believe is a great quality rubber like material. Neoprene is known for shock-protection, which is suppose to avoid any serious damage to laptop or tablet. The inside material is nice smooth plush like. I can't say about it's durability yet as I just bought it but I will update if anything happens.


I have the same one in gray- it's great! I accidentally bought the 15 inch and my computer is a 13 inch, so there's room for papers, a notebook, etc. It's sturdy but soft and has held up well! Also works well to put between the computer and your lap for heat protection


----------



## Esquared72

Ursy said:


> Don't have an MJ handbag but first day out with this beauty. Marc by Marc jacobs 11" laptop sleeve
> View attachment 2631338



I have the cell phone wristlet version of this in gray.  I love it!  I use it in my Longchamps since that one slip pocket in the Le Pliage never fits my phone nicely.


----------



## ElainePG

I'm going to look into both of these&#8230; thanks *eehlers* & *iluv*!


----------



## ElainePG

Ursy said:


> My first Marc jacobs purchase about 2 years ago. I have worn this almost everyday and haven't had a battery change yet. A few tiny scratches but hardly visible. Overall a great watch! Thinking of getting an MK watch next.
> View attachment 2632245


What a stunning watch! Is the band "stretchy," or does it have a clasp in the back? There's a MK watch in rose gold that I've been eying, but I'd like to try it IRL and I can't find it anywhere near me (then again, I live in the middle of nowhere, LOL!).


----------



## Ursy

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I have the same one in gray- it's great! I accidentally bought the 15 inch and my computer is a 13 inch, so there's room for papers, a notebook, etc. It's sturdy but soft and has held up well! Also works well to put between the computer and your lap for heat protection




Oh wow haven't seen a gray one here (you should post a pic). Yes I use it as heat protection as well between my lap and computer. Works fab especially with winter coming.


----------



## Ursy

eehlers said:


> I have the cell phone wristlet version of this in gray.  I love it!  I use it in my Longchamps since that one slip pocket in the Le Pliage never fits my phone nicely.




Oh my love it! Definitely my next purchase 
Hopefully my local department store in Melbourne stock these as well.


----------



## Ursy

ElainePG said:


> What a stunning watch! Is the band "stretchy," or does it have a clasp in the back? There's a MK watch in rose gold that I've been eying, but I'd like to try it IRL and I can't find it anywhere near me (then again, I live in the middle of nowhere, LOL!).




Thank you! 
Yes this has a clasp at the back. I'm pretty sure I have seen it in rose and yellow gold as well. You probably need to try a trusted online dealer. 
I love MJ's watches so definitely recommend it. 
Good luck


----------



## chocochip

With my MbMJ raspberry Marchive Percy


----------



## Mimmy

chocochip said:


> With my MbMJ raspberry Marchive Percy




Love the whole look!


----------



## chocochip

Mimmy said:


> Love the whole look!



thank you! Because summer is fast approaching..


----------



## ElainePG

chocochip said:


> With my MbMJ raspberry Marchive Percy


You look terrific! The flats are fabulous, too. In fact, I'm crazy about the entire outfit, and the pop of raspberry is an excellent choice.


----------



## chocochip

ElainePG said:


> You look terrific! The flats are fabulous, too. In fact, I'm crazy about the entire outfit, and the pop of raspberry is an excellent choice.



aw, you're so sweet miss Elaine  thank you!


----------



## ashi112211

So in love with it. It's heavy but still my favorite


----------



## BeachBagGal

chocochip said:


> With my MbMJ raspberry Marchive Percy


Love that raspberry color! It really looks good with your blues you're wearing.


----------



## ichan

Here's light grey Mini Stam that I just got this week 

(pardon my giant phone)


----------



## Hanakimi

ashi112211 said:


> So in love with it. It's heavy but still my favorite



Sorry I'm new to MJ but what bag is this? I love the doves!


----------



## kateincali

Hanakimi said:


> Sorry I'm new to MJ but what bag is this? I love the doves!


in case that member doesn't see your quote, it's the marc by marc jacobs petal to the metal natasha (or possible the discontinued, larger version called the sasha - i can't tell the size from the photo)


----------



## ashi112211

Hanakimi said:


> Sorry I'm new to MJ but what bag is this? I love the doves!



Hi,
thanks, I love the doves too. As Faith mentioned, it's Marc by marc jacobs petal to metal Sasha. It's discontinued larger version. I was lucky to get hold of this. 



faith_ann said:


> in case that member doesn't see your quote, it's the marc by marc jacobs petal to the metal natasha (or possible the discontinued, larger version called the sasha - i can't tell the size from the photo)



Thanks for your help Faith and not sure if you remember but you authenticated it when I bought this bag. So love it


----------



## Honeylicious

It's Sunday and going out with storm cloud Natasha


----------



## Tuuli35

I am using my M2P bag this weekend


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Tuuli35 said:


> View attachment 2652989
> 
> I am using my M2P bag this weekend


Wow, I didn't know it came in this beautiful red! Gorgeous!


----------



## ElainePG

Honeylicious said:


> It's Sunday and going out with storm cloud Natasha


What a fabulous color! Just exactly the color of well storm clouds!


----------



## ElainePG

Tuuli35 said:


> View attachment 2652989
> 
> I am using my M2P bag this weekend


I love the way you created a little "still life" for your bag, with the flowers picking up the wonderful brick-red color of the bag.


----------



## y0g1

Honeylicious said:


> It's Sunday and going out with storm cloud Natasha


It looks like such a casual yet classy pick for Sundays. Would love to see a #whatsinmyMJ from you


----------



## SillyShopper

Tuuli35 said:


> View attachment 2652989
> 
> I am using my M2P bag this weekend





What a gorgeous color!  What was the official name of it and what year did it come out? It's beautiful.  Lucky for me though that I don't have much use for red bags or I'd be obsessed with finding one now!


----------



## Hanakimi

ashi112211 said:


> Hi,
> thanks, I love the doves too. As Faith mentioned, it's Marc by marc jacobs petal to metal Sasha. It's discontinued larger version. I was lucky to get hold of this.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help Faith and not sure if you remember but you authenticated it when I bought this bag. So love it



Thank you both!


----------



## Hatfield1313

Fran sat on my desk begging me to find a matching Classic Q Mildred wallet for her this morning.


----------



## ElainePG

Hatfield1313 said:


> Fran sat on my desk begging me to find a matching Classic Q Mildred wallet for her this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2654052



And were you able to oblige her?


----------



## Hatfield1313

ElainePG said:


> And were you able to oblige her?


I was!! Nordstrom found one clear over in Rhode Island. She'll be a happy bag lol.


----------



## ElainePG

Hatfield1313 said:


> I was!! Nordstrom found one clear over in Rhode Island. She'll be a happy bag lol.


That's great! Once "little sister" arrives, please post a picture of the two of them, won't you?


----------



## Hatfield1313

ElainePG said:


> That's great! Once "little sister" arrives, please post a picture of the two of them, won't you?




For sure!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Honeylicious said:


> It's Sunday and going out with storm cloud Natasha


Ooo love the color!


----------



## Esquared72

Not in action yet, but prepped and ready to go. Freshly conditioned Beth hobo in Bittersweet.


----------



## ichan

eehlers said:


> Not in action yet, but prepped and ready to go. Freshly conditioned Beth hobo in Bittersweet.



Beautiful! What kind of color is that - between black and burgundy?


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Not in action yet, but prepped and ready to go. Freshly conditioned Beth hobo in Bittersweet.


Loving the "bow" design on the pockets!


----------



## Esquared72

ichan said:


> Beautiful! What kind of color is that - between black and burgundy?




It's called Bittersweet - it's a great dark chocolate brown color.


----------



## Esquared72

ElainePG said:


> Loving the "bow" design on the pockets!




Thanks! I love those little MJ bows.


----------



## AshTx.1

Ann Taylor top, white American Eagle Jeans,  Prada sunglasses with my Marc Jacobs Classic Q Karlie.


----------



## ElainePG

AshTx.1 said:


> Ann Taylor top, white American Eagle Jeans,  Prada sunglasses with my Marc Jacobs Classic Q Karlie.


You look fabulous! I never knew that the Karlie had a chain strap; the bag looks like the perfect size for summer&#8230; nice & lightweight! The Prada sunglasses are aMAzing.


----------



## Kmiller_41

Just got this from the Bloomies sale last week for an amazing price  My first Baby Groovee in Smoked Almond. I moved right in!


----------



## pringirl

Kmiller_41 said:


> Just got this from the Bloomies sale last week for an amazing price  My first Baby Groovee in Smoked Almond. I moved right in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2668805



Beautiful! How much did u get it for? &#128522;


----------



## Kmiller_41

pringirl said:


> Beautiful! How much did u get it for? &#128522;




It was on sale for $211 and I had a $40 gift card so I paid around $180 with taxes. I had to get it for that price


----------



## EGBDF

Kmiller_41 said:


> Just got this from the Bloomies sale last week for an amazing price  My first Baby Groovee in Smoked Almond. I moved right in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2668805



Very nice!


----------



## ElainePG

Kmiller_41 said:


> Just got this from the Bloomies sale last week for an amazing price  My first Baby Groovee in Smoked Almond. I moved right in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2668805


It's gorgeous! Love the color, and the leather looks amazing.


----------



## Esquared72

My new love...Fran in black


----------



## ichan

First time going out with my black little Stam

Edit: sorry I'm on my phone and the pic dimension is too big to upload here, so will post later.


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> My new love...Fran in black


I just love the design of the Fran. Does MbMJ still make that bag?


----------



## Esquared72

ElainePG said:


> I just love the design of the Fran. Does MbMJ still make that bag?




Yep. Bought this brand new from Nordstrom yesterday.


----------



## Kmiller_41

ElainePG said:


> It's gorgeous! Love the color, and the leather looks amazing.




Thank you!


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Yep. Bought this brand new from Nordstrom yesterday.


Is it heavy?

(Why am I *asking* this? I already own too many bags!!!)


----------



## Esquared72

ElainePG said:


> Is it heavy?
> 
> (Why am I *asking* this? I already own too many bags!!!)




Lol...in that case, I'll answer with - it weighs at least a metric ton. Whatever you do, step AWAY from the Fran.


----------



## EGBDF

ElainePG said:


> Is it heavy?
> 
> (Why am I *asking* this? I already own too many bags!!!)



You are just doing 'research' !!!


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Lol...in that case, I'll answer with - it weighs at least a metric ton. Whatever you do, step AWAY from the Fran.





EGBDF said:


> You are just doing 'research' !!!



Hee, hee, hee! :lolots:


----------



## ichan

Sorry finally got to post a pic. First time going out with little black stam last weekend.


----------



## pringirl

Kmiller_41 said:


> It was on sale for $211 and I had a $40 gift card so I paid around $180 with taxes. I had to get it for that price



So worth it!!


----------



## pringirl

eehlers said:


> My new love...Fran in black



Do u intend to replace your francesca with it?


----------



## Esquared72

pringirl said:


> Do u intend to replace your francesca with it?




Nope. Keeping them both.


----------



## EGBDF

ichan said:


> Sorry finally got to post a pic. First time going out with little black stam last weekend.



Looks great!


----------



## Esquared72

Enjoying a little Starbucks treat on a warm, sunny holiday.


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Enjoying a little Starbucks treat on a warm, sunny holiday.


Lovely bag, *eehlers*! That's the Natasha, right? I adore that bag I own 2 of them, in leather. One in plum, one in brown & navy. I don't carry them nearly often enough.

Did you carry that particular bag so it would match your beverage?


----------



## Esquared72

ElainePG said:


> Lovely bag, *eehlers*! That's the Natasha, right? I adore that bag I own 2 of them, in leather. One in plum, one in brown & navy. I don't carry them nearly often enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you carry that particular bag so it would match your beverage?




This is actually the Sasha - the larger size. She does make me crave a root beer float.


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> This is actually the Sasha - the larger size. She does make me crave *a root beer float*.


That's what I'm making us for dessert tonight! It seemed appropriate to the holiday. *Sparky's Root Beer* is made locally yum!


----------



## Esquared72

ElainePG said:


> That's what I'm making us for dessert tonight! It seemed appropriate to the holiday. *Sparky's Root Beer* is made locally yum!




Oh...that looks awesomely yummy!


----------



## Linz379

Kmiller_41 said:


> Just got this from the Bloomies sale last week for an amazing price  My first Baby Groovee in Smoked Almond. I moved right in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2668805


Great bag. I have this bag in grey


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Oh...that looks awesomely yummy!


Reporting in on that root beer float. It was yummy all right, but I had a slight "wardrobe malfunction" and spilled some on my favorite white tee.

Note to self: When eating a root beer float, wear a BLACK tee! :lolots:

Thank heavens for Shout! I sprayed it on the stains this morning, let the tee sit for about an hour, washed it in cold water, and it looks brand new!

It could have been a *lot* worse. I could have been slurping down that r.b.f. at a restaurant, and the spill could have been on my handbag. 
Yikes! Disaster!


----------



## WenD08

me at my trusty MbMJ at one of my favorite stores:  Wegmans!


----------



## ElainePG

WenD08 said:


> me at my trusty MbMJ at one of my favorite stores:  Wegmans!


Great color&#8230; which style is it?


----------



## WenD08

ElainePG said:


> Great color which style is it?



It is the Washed Up Lauren.  I bought it a year ago.  It's a great piece


----------



## WenD08

ElainePG said:


> Great color which style is it?



Oh, and thank you.  I forgot to say so(so rude!)


----------



## ElainePG

WenD08 said:


> It is the *Washed Up Lauren*.  I bought it a year ago.  It's a great piece



What a great name for a bag! I think MJ has lost his sense of humor. He used to give his bags such terrific names nowadays, not so much, IMO.


----------



## SLCsocialite

Todays outfit / in action post! With my Marc Jacobs and my MbyMJ Sweater!


----------



## EGBDF

SLCsocialite said:


> Todays outfit / in action post! With my Marc Jacobs and my MbyMJ Sweater!



Lovely colors on you!


----------



## WenD08

ElainePG said:


> What a great name for a bag! I think MJ has lost his sense of humor. He used to give his bags such terrific names nowadays, not so much, IMO.



I noticed that.  And really, both lines, IMO, have definitely lost something.


----------



## ElainePG

WenD08 said:


> I noticed that.  And really, both lines, IMO, have definitely lost something.


ITA. It's very sad.


----------



## Esquared72

No action today as I'm working from home, but hanging with Dr. Q Groovee today (with hazelnut Classic Q Trifold joining the party as well).


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ichan said:


> Sorry finally got to post a pic. First time going out with little black stam last weekend.



I've just purchased the same bag! It really looks very nice on you. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ElainePG

frenziedhandbag said:


> I've just purchased the same bag! It really looks very nice on you. Thanks for sharing!


Congrats on your new purchase, *frenzied*! Are we going to see a model picture?


----------



## ElainePG

Just bought this bracelet at a local boutique. The designers are originally from Poland, now live and have their studio in Los Angeles. Their story is fascinating and you should *see* their handbags! http://www.bosart.net/handbags_2014_02.htm

All their pieces are made out of very fine stainless steel mesh. The bracelets are recycled pieces that are left over from when they make the bags, so each bracelet is truly "one of a kind." It snaps closed, and is amazingly comfortable to wear.

I first considered buying a bag (they run between $350 to $450, which I think is very reasonable), but they're super dressy, and I thought I'd get more use out of a bracelet. Doesn't it look *perfect* with my MJ Baroque Single XL? Even the color (Cognac) is right!


----------



## cheidel

EGBDF said:


> Lovely colors on you!


You look so cute, and your bag compliments the MJ sweater perfectly!


----------



## cheidel

ElainePG said:


> Just bought this bracelet at a local boutique. The designers are originally from Poland, now live and have their studio in Los Angeles. Their story is fascinating and you should *see* their handbags! http://www.bosart.net/handbags_2014_02.htm
> 
> All their pieces are made out of very fine stainless steel mesh. The bracelets are recycled pieces that are left over from when they make the bags, so each bracelet is truly "one of a kind." It snaps closed, and is amazingly comfortable to wear.
> 
> I first considered buying a bag (they run between $350 to $450, which I think is very reasonable), but they're super dressy, and I thought I'd get more use out of a bracelet. Doesn't it look *perfect* with my MJ Baroque Single XL? Even the color (Cognac) is right!


Gorgeous bracelet, and looks great with your bag!


----------



## ElainePG

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous bracelet, and looks great with your bag!


Thank you so much, cheidel!


----------



## Esquared72

I am, as AC/DC says, "Back in Black" (Fran, that is).


----------



## llaga22

Yesterday's blue!


----------



## llaga22




----------



## ElainePG

llaga22 said:


> Yesterday's blue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2685440





llaga22 said:


> View attachment 2685442



Are these the same bag? It looks blue in the first picture, grey in the second. Gorgeous! This is the Baroque XL, yes? I own it in cognac, and I adore it!


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> I am, as AC/DC says, "Back in Black" (*Fran*, that is).



Is the Fran a heavy bag? I love the look of the leather, and also the styling.

I'm thinking about a hot pink bag for 2015. MbMJ, not MJ and maybe a pre-owned one. Not too heavy, either. Recommendations?


----------



## llaga22

ElainePG said:


> Are these the same bag? It looks blue in the first picture, grey in the second. Gorgeous! This is the Baroque XL, yes? I own it in cognac, and I adore it!




Yes! The first is real color! I took this baby to the anniversary sale yesterday and she was a star! And yes, baroque


----------



## ElainePG

llaga22 said:


> Yes! The first is real color! I took this baby to the anniversary sale yesterday and *she was a star!* And yes, baroque



I bet she was! The color is bluette, yes? I own a Large Single in Bluette, and it always gets compliments!


----------



## Esquared72

ElainePG said:


> Is the Fran a heavy bag? I love the look of the leather, and also the styling.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about a hot pink bag for 2015. MbMJ, not MJ and maybe a pre-owned one. Not too heavy, either. Recommendations?




Depends how much you stash in it, of course, but I don't find Fran crazy heavy. But my love of squishy leather and chunky hardware is greater than my aversion to heavy bags, which means I may not be the best judge of weight. 

Maybe a Lil Ukita would fit the bill for your pink bag? Not too big but not too small with a couple carrying options. I know it's been released in a couple shades of pink in the past as well.


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Depends how much you stash in it, of course, but I don't find Fran crazy heavy. But my love of squishy leather and chunky hardware is greater than my aversion to heavy bags, which means I may not be the best judge of weight.
> 
> Maybe a Lil Ukita would fit the bill for your pink bag? Not too big but not too small with a couple carrying options. I know it's been released in a couple shades of pink in the past as well.


Is it still being made? And/or is it something I could find easily from a reseller?


----------



## Esquared72

ElainePG said:


> Is it still being made? And/or is it something I could find easily from a reseller?




Both Fran and Lil Ukita are current styles and both are plentiful on eBay as well.


----------



## cheidel

eehlers said:


> I am, as AC/DC says, "Back in Black" (Fran, that is).


Oh, your Fran is gorgeous.  Don't you love the soft, yet durable leather?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ElainePG said:


> Congrats on your new purchase, *frenzied*! Are we going to see a model picture?



I will try to upload one, when it arrives!


----------



## SLCsocialite

cheidel said:


> You look so cute, and your bag compliments the MJ sweater perfectly!





EGBDF said:


> Lovely colors on you!



Thanks ladies! I really have been loving this bag lately!


----------



## Linz379

llaga22 said:


> Yesterday's blue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2685440


Beautiful bag


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Honeylicious said:


> It's Sunday and going out with storm cloud Natasha



Years before international freight forwarding to where I stay is available, I fell in love with the Natasha but buying from overseas is just impossible unless one travels. By and by, I got distracted with other local brands. Like a homecoming bird, I returned to MJ recently and the Natasha is still around! Says a lot for a style that is classic and stands time. Love yours especially as grey is one of my favourite colors in a bag!


----------



## cheidel

ichan said:


> Here's light grey Mini Stam that I just got this week
> 
> (pardon my giant phone)


 
Gorgeous!!!!  Looks great on you.


----------



## Kmiller_41

Just got this one yesterday! All ready to go out with me today  Too hot too handle in gunmetal.


----------



## ichan

Kmiller_41 said:


> Just got this one yesterday! All ready to go out with me today  Too hot too handle in gunmetal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2694798



Beautiful color, congrats!


----------



## EGBDF

Kmiller_41 said:


> Just got this one yesterday! All ready to go out with me today  Too hot too handle in gunmetal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2694798



I really like the depth in this color! Enjoy!


----------



## Kmiller_41

Thank you! I love it


----------



## SLCsocialite

I never wear this guy enough! I was excited to wear him again!


----------



## Linz379

SLCsocialite said:


> I never wear this guy enough! I was excited to wear him again!


Beautiful


----------



## llaga22

Hello there Miss Bubblegum Pink!


----------



## Mimmy

llaga22 said:


> View attachment 2697918
> 
> 
> Hello there Miss Bubblegum Pink!




Beautiful bag, this pic just makes me smile.


----------



## llaga22

Mimmy said:


> Beautiful bag, this pic just makes me smile.




Thanks! I love this bag too!


----------



## AshTx.1

My classic Q Karlie chilling with me and my java chip frap!


----------



## ElainePG

AshTx.1 said:


> My classic Q Karlie chilling with me and my java chip frap!


Yum&#8230; to the bag AND the Java chip!


----------



## cheidel

Going out with MBMJ Classic Q Francesca Tote in black, also wearing MJ Lola fragrance!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Going out with MBMJ Classic Q Francesca Tote in black, also wearing MJ Lola fragrance!!!



That fragrance looks so cute, the miniature too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

llaga22 said:


> View attachment 2697918
> 
> 
> Hello there Miss Bubblegum Pink!



Such a fun pop of color!


----------



## Esquared72

Heading to Chicago this afternoon for work. Faridah is joining my Kipling weekender and I on the trip.


----------



## London 411

eehlers said:


> Heading to Chicago this afternoon for work. Faridah is joining my Kipling weekender and I on the trip.


What a great photo of the two! Gosh, I forgot all about Kipling! I just love some of their stuff! Have fun in Chicago...eat some great food! Ah, now I am tempted to see what kind of Kipling items are out there!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> That fragrance looks so cute, the miniature too!


Thank you, it was included as a free gift when I purchased the MJ Lola, and I keep the small one in the cosmetic pouch in my bag!


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Heading to Chicago this afternoon for work. Faridah is joining my Kipling weekender and I on the trip.


Very classy. Safe travels!


----------



## Kmiller_41

My second Too Hot To Handle in Soccer Pitch Green. I seriously love these bags!!


----------



## Ebby

My MBMJ washed up Billy hobo - love! 





Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## missmandymarie

Going out for a casual shopping day with my Fran in Smoked Almond


----------



## Gigoypotpot

Not really an action shot, since I just got this yesterday but here is my new (to me) Lil Ukita in Faded Aluminum! This is my first MBMJ ever and I can't wait to grow my collection!

I got it from a seller on Poshmark and I am super happy with it! I've had it on my wishlist for so long!

I do have a question, however, and pls tell me if I have to post it on a diff thread...there is a little bit of a weird smell to the bag and I am not sure that it is from the leather. It smells a little chemically. I was wondering if anyone had suggestions on how to get it out? TIA!


----------



## cheidel

Kmiller_41 said:


> My second Too Hot To Handle in Soccer Pitch Green. I seriously love these bags!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2710885


 
Beautiful, and such a gorgeous color!!!


----------



## cheidel

Gigoypotpot said:


> Not really an action shot, since I just got this yesterday but here is my new (to me) Lil Ukita in Faded Aluminum! This is my first MBMJ ever and I can't wait to grow my collection!
> 
> I got it from a seller on Poshmark and I am super happy with it! I've had it on my wishlist for so long!
> 
> I do have a question, however, and pls tell me if I have to post it on a diff thread...there is a little bit of a weird smell to the bag and I am not sure that it is from the leather. It smells a little chemically. I was wondering if anyone had suggestions on how to get it out? TIA!


 
Beautiful, and looks so soft and mushy.  I suggest sitting it outside for a while if possible, hopefully the smell will go away eventually, it's a lovely bag.


----------



## cheidel

Ebby said:


> My MBMJ washed up Billy hobo - love!
> 
> View attachment 2711083
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


 
Very nice, looks great on you!


----------



## cheidel

missmandymarie said:


> Going out for a casual shopping day with my Fran in Smoked Almond


 
Looks great on you, I have the Francesca in black and gunmetal and love them both!!!


----------



## Gigoypotpot

cheidel said:


> Beautiful, and looks so soft and mushy.  I suggest sitting it outside for a while if possible, hopefully the smell will go away eventually, it's a lovely bag.



Thanks. I did just that this afternoon ang  the smell is gone!


----------



## llaga22

My STAM after church waiting for GW to open! &#128541;&#128539;


----------



## Kmiller_41

cheidel said:


> Beautiful, and such a gorgeous color!!!




Thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

llaga22 said:


> My STAM after church waiting for GW to open! &#128541;&#128539;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2714635



Gorgeous color!


----------



## liuyexuke

Hey guys! I'm new here seeking advice for my new Marc Jacobs red handbag. I've been looking for a red handbag (a little vintage style maybe) for a while. The original price this handbag is $1595. I got it for $800 from Nordstrom Rack yesterday. I've never purchased any MJ handbags before and I've no idea about the quality/reputation of this brand. The things I like about this bag is its shape and color. The leather seems in good quality and the bag is made in Italy. The bad thing is it doesn't come with a shoulder strap (I really don't like this..) and I think $800 is still too expensive for this bag..
Could someone give some advice if I should keep it or return it? Thanks!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

liuyexuke said:


> Hey guys! I'm new here seeking advice for my new Marc Jacobs red handbag. I've been looking for a red handbag (a little vintage style maybe) for a while. The original price this handbag is $1595. I got it for $800 from Nordstrom Rack yesterday. I've never purchased any MJ handbags before and I've no idea about the quality/reputation of this brand. The things I like about this bag is its shape and color. The leather seems in good quality and the bag is made in Italy. The bad thing is it doesn't come with a shoulder strap (I really don't like this..) and I think $800 is still too expensive for this bag..
> Could someone give some advice if I should keep it or return it? Thanks!


I don't know the exact name of this bag, but I believe it's a few seasons/years old. It is available on yoox.com right now for $723 and they always have extra 10 or 20% off coupons floating around. It's very classy looking, but you could probably find a better price!
http://www.yoox.com/us/45222361WI/i...s=sr_bagsaccwomen80&cod10=45222361WI&sizeId=1

Edit: I think the one on yoox is actually smaller than yours... but with the coupon code is $578 plus tax.


----------



## SillyShopper

If you think it's too expensive and you're not happy about it not having a shoulder strap, I say return it. I don't know your financial situation, but I think that for that price, you should love it.


----------



## Esquared72

liuyexuke said:


> Hey guys! I'm new here seeking advice for my new Marc Jacobs red handbag. I've been looking for a red handbag (a little vintage style maybe) for a while. The original price this handbag is $1595. I got it for $800 from Nordstrom Rack yesterday. I've never purchased any MJ handbags before and I've no idea about the quality/reputation of this brand. The things I like about this bag is its shape and color. The leather seems in good quality and the bag is made in Italy. The bad thing is it doesn't come with a shoulder strap (I really don't like this..) and I think $800 is still too expensive for this bag..
> 
> Could someone give some advice if I should keep it or return it? Thanks!




I would return it if you don't love it. It's not really a deal if it ends up sitting in your closet unused.


----------



## Mimmy

liuyexuke said:


> Hey guys! I'm new here seeking advice for my new Marc Jacobs red handbag. I've been looking for a red handbag (a little vintage style maybe) for a while. The original price this handbag is $1595. I got it for $800 from Nordstrom Rack yesterday. I've never purchased any MJ handbags before and I've no idea about the quality/reputation of this brand. The things I like about this bag is its shape and color. The leather seems in good quality and the bag is made in Italy. The bad thing is it doesn't come with a shoulder strap (I really don't like this..) and I think $800 is still too expensive for this bag..
> 
> Could someone give some advice if I should keep it or return it? Thanks!




MJ is a great brand with excellent quality. As others have already said though, it doesn't sound like you really love this bag. It also sounds like you would really like a bag with a shoulder strap. I think for $800 you can find a bag that you really love!


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> I would return it if you don't love it. It's not really a deal if it ends up sitting in your closet unused.


I totally agree with eehlers. And if a strap is important to you (it is to me&#8230 then this is NOT the bag for you, especially at that price!


----------



## Esquared72

Heading out to work with my Groovee.


----------



## cheidel

llaga22 said:


> My STAM after church waiting for GW to open! &#55357;&#56861;&#55357;&#56859;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2714635


 
Beautiful, such a lovely color!!!


----------



## cheidel

liuyexuke said:


> Hey guys! I'm new here seeking advice for my new Marc Jacobs red handbag. I've been looking for a red handbag (a little vintage style maybe) for a while. The original price this handbag is $1595. I got it for $800 from Nordstrom Rack yesterday. I've never purchased any MJ handbags before and I've no idea about the quality/reputation of this brand. The things I like about this bag is its shape and color. The leather seems in good quality and the bag is made in Italy. The bad thing is it doesn't come with a shoulder strap (I really don't like this..) and I think $800 is still too expensive for this bag..
> Could someone give some advice if I should keep it or return it? Thanks!


 
It seems you prefer a bag to have the option of a shoulder strap, which this one does not have.  My advice is to return it, and if you really want an MJ bag, there are many MJ styles with shoulder straps.


----------



## cheidel

eehlers said:


> Heading out to work with my Groovee.


 
I love it, and carob brown looks almost like a wine color.  Very pretty bag, looks so soft and mushy!!!


----------



## WenD08

my MbMJ at my DH's HS reunion in Detroit.


----------



## SLCsocialite

I love using my ginger without the strap, its seriously the best clutch!


----------



## cheidel

SLCsocialite said:


> I love using my ginger without the strap, its seriously the best clutch!


 
Very pretty, love your outfit and shoes too!  This pic looks like it should be in a fashion magazine!


----------



## jane

This is my only MBMJ, but not my last... Classic Q Fran in electric stage blue. I didn't fall in love right away, but then I fell HARD. I kind of need another one!!


----------



## Linz379

jane said:


> This is my only MBMJ, but not my last... Classic Q Fran in electric stage blue. I didn't fall in love right away, but then I fell HARD. I kind of need another one!!


What a beautiful colour! Your fran is lovely


----------



## cheidel

jane said:


> This is my only MBMJ, but not my last... Classic Q Fran in electric stage blue. I didn't fall in love right away, but then I fell HARD. I kind of need another one!!


 
OMG, beautiful..and I love the silver hardware....enjoy that gorgeous bag...!!!!  That is the color I missed out on and have been frantically looking for in the Francesca.  I have the Classic Q Francesca in black and gunmetal.....still looking for the blue and bordeaux!!!


----------



## blackstar

Hi all, does anyone have anything in Infra Red colour? I am thinking of getting a Classic Q Fran but worried that it might be too bright! :sunnies

Thanks!


----------



## Esquared72

Chillin' at home yesterday with my Faded Aluminum Natasha.


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Chillin' at home yesterday with my Faded Aluminum Natasha.


And the shoes are GREAT with it!


----------



## WenD08

took my "new-to-me" MBMJ to NYC for the weekend.


----------



## ElainePG

WenD08 said:


> took my "new-to-me" MBMJ to NYC for the weekend.


Great photo... I love how you centered the bag just below the gold old "Radio City" neon signs. (Sigh... sometimes I *seriously* miss NYC!)


----------



## WenD08

ElainePG said:


> Great photo... I love how you centered the bag just below the gold old "Radio City" neon signs. (Sigh... sometimes I *seriously* miss NYC!)



Thank you!  I'll share the feedback w/my hubby


----------



## becks.

jane said:


> This is my only MBMJ, but not my last... Classic Q Fran in electric stage blue. I didn't fall in love right away, but then I fell HARD. I kind of need another one!!



THAT COLOR IS STUNNING!


----------



## msd_bags

My mini Stam. I just got one recently and I'm loving it!


----------



## cheidel

msd_bags said:


> My mini Stam. I just got one recently and I'm loving it!
> 
> View attachment 2741427


 
Gorgeous bag and looks great on you!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> My mini Stam. I just got one recently and I'm loving it!
> 
> View attachment 2741427


So you did get it after all... YAY! It looks perfect on you. Congrats!


----------



## msd_bags

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous bag and looks great on you!!!!



Thanks cheidel! I really like how it looks!




ElainePG said:


> So you did get it after all... YAY! It looks perfect on you. Congrats!



Many thanks for enabling me Elaine, I really love this bag!!


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> Thanks cheidel! I really like how it looks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Many thanks for enabling me Elaine, I really love this bag!!*



My pleasure... any time!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

msd_bags said:


> My mini Stam. I just got one recently and I'm loving it!
> 
> View attachment 2741427



It looks great on you!


----------



## Esquared72

My Carob Brown Groovee is loaded up and ready for the week ahead.


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> My Carob Brown Groovee is loaded up and ready for the week ahead.


It's gorgeous! Almost a plum color... or is that the camera?


----------



## Esquared72

ElainePG said:


> It's gorgeous! Almost a plum color... or is that the camera?




Nope - it's the color. It's a dark brown with some plum tones. Bit of a chameleon depending on the light.


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Nope - it's the color. It's a dark brown with some plum tones. Bit of a chameleon depending on the light.


Do they still sell it? Or is it an "oldie but goodie"?

ETA: I have a feeling I know the answer!


----------



## Esquared72

ElainePG said:


> Do they still sell it? Or is it an "oldie but goodie"?
> 
> ETA: I have a feeling I know the answer!




I think it was a Fall '12 color.  I've only seen new full size Groovees in black lately.


----------



## WenD08

eehlers said:


> My Carob Brown Groovee is loaded up and ready for the week ahead.



The color is gorgeous.  So perfect for fall/winter.


----------



## jmcadon

My first Stam...love it!  Cute little stardust child


----------



## kateincali

jmcadon said:


> My first Stam...love it!  Cute little stardust child



we're bag twins! one of the best styles IMO. great choice for a first stam


----------



## ElainePG

jmcadon said:


> My first Stam...love it!  Cute little stardust child


How pretty!


----------



## jmcadon

faith_ann said:


> we're bag twins! one of the best styles IMO. great choice for a first stam





ElainePG said:


> How pretty!


Thanks ladies...I love the size of this smaller stam and it is very light weight


----------



## ElainePG

jmcadon said:


> Thanks ladies...I love the size of this smaller stam and it is very light weight


Is it a crossbody? And is the strap adjustable? It really is a very lovely bag. You chose well!


----------



## jmcadon

ElainePG said:


> Is it a crossbody? And is the strap adjustable? It really is a very lovely bag. You chose well!


Thank you...Yes, it is a crossbody but the strap is not adjustable.  I just love it


----------



## klb4556

intricateee said:


> my first marc bag.. mini natasha!  so excited to use her!



ugh, this is so gorgeous, I'm in love


----------



## llaga22

This rainy day in Boston!


----------



## Roomie

Hope your bag cheers ya in a gloomy day


----------



## frenziedhandbag

llaga22 said:


> This rainy day in Boston!



It looks gorgeous!


----------



## llaga22

Roomie said:


> Hope your bag cheers ya in a gloomy day




Sure does! &#128517;


----------



## llaga22

frenziedhandbag said:


> It looks gorgeous!




Thanks! &#128536;


----------



## Tuuli35

Nothing big but still cute


----------



## zatilaqmar

Aubergine stam!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

llaga22 said:


> This rainy day in Boston!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2789510




How lovely!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Eve_Farron

My first MBMJ in action


----------



## Mimmy

Eve_Farron said:


> My first MBMJ in action




Pretty bag!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Eve_Farron said:


> My first MBMJ in action



It looks so chic! Lovely!


----------



## Eve_Farron

Mimmy said:


> Pretty bag!



Thank you dear


----------



## Eve_Farron

frenziedhandbag said:


> It looks so chic! Lovely!



Thank you :kiss:


----------



## ElainePG

Eve_Farron said:


> My first MBMJ in action


Gorgeous color and design... congratulations!


----------



## Eve_Farron

ElainePG said:


> Gorgeous color and design... congratulations!


Thank you.
I'm planning to get another Marc Jacobs or Vivienne Westwood  dilemma


----------



## msd_bags

Very different bags but love them both!  MbMJ Natasha in Cement and MJ Mini Stam in Black.


----------



## Gary45

Gave my mother perfume by marc jacobs. great!!! she was very delighted.


----------



## Jannes

Bought a used key pouch in cardamom brown to use as a small wallet. Love it! Here in use in my fairly new Longchamp small LP.


----------



## Eve_Farron

msd_bags said:


> Very different bags but love them both!  MbMJ Natasha in Cement and MJ Mini Stam in Black.
> 
> View attachment 2818144
> 
> 
> View attachment 2818143



Nice natasha colour


----------



## Ellapretty

With my quilted single:


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ellapretty said:


> With



Love the single on you and you look absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Jannes said:


> Bought a used key pouch in cardamom brown to use as a small wallet. Love it! Here in use in my fairly new Longchamp small LP.



Love the color of the key pouch! I have toyed with the idea of using it as a small wallet too as it is so handy and yet a good size. Just need to find one in a right color. Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## jorton

Here is my first MBMJ bag! When it came in the mail I was actually jumping around like a little kid!! I own a classic q slim zip wallet but I have been wanting a mini natasha for almost a year now. I saw it full price and watched it for a few months. Finally it went into the sale right after Xmas. I feel so lucky because normally I don't score things in the sale because they sell out too fast. I'm so happy!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

jorton said:


> Here is my first MBMJ bag! When it came in the mail I was actually jumping around like a little kid!! I own a classic q slim zip wallet but I have been wanting a mini natasha for almost a year now. I saw it full price and watched it for a few months. Finally it went into the sale right after Xmas. I feel so lucky because normally I don't score things in the sale because they sell out too fast. I'm so



Love the mini Natasha and I have been eyeing one too. The colorblocked style looks to be a classic and looks fantastic on you. Congrats on scoring this beauty!


----------



## jorton

frenziedhandbag said:


> Love the mini Natasha and I have been eyeing one too. The colorblocked style looks to be a classic and looks fantastic on you. Congrats on scoring this beauty!



Thank you! You should definitely get yourself one, they are so beautiful! I didn't realize how small the mini was though, so I'm thinking now I need the bigger version or a bigger MBMJ bag in general. Any excuse!! &#128521;


----------



## frenziedhandbag

jorton said:


> Thank you! You should definitely get yourself one, they are so beautiful! I didn't realize how small the mini was though, so I'm thinking now I need the bigger version or a bigger MBMJ bag in general. Any excuse!! &#128521;



After looking at countless youtube version,  I have the perception that the larger one is too big for me. Wosh there is a in-between size. Looks like a visit to the store is mandatory.  good luck on scoring the large! I'm sure not an issue. The only dilemma is which color?


----------



## Silkpearl

Regular Natasha - waiting at the airport cafe. Great size for travelling imo.


----------



## LolaLemon

jorton said:


> Thank you! You should definitely get yourself one, they are so beautiful! I didn't realize how small the mini was though, so I'm thinking now I need the bigger version or a bigger MBMJ bag in general. Any excuse!! &#128521;




I adore the mini. I'm now extremely jelous and on the hunt for the same bag!


----------



## Donnagalvin84

MBMJ classic q fran and MBMJ classic q zip around wallet x


----------



## Jannes

A new member to my MbyMJ family - the Lil Ukita inn the colour eggplant, I believe. Second hand, but very gently used. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I thought it was bigger, but I actually think it is perfect. Wanted a cross-over since my Faridah only goes on the shoulder.

Picked it up today so therefore a pic from my desk.


----------



## megchuahiock

My everyday bag in Vancouver  Purchased this baby in Nordstrom in downtown Seattle shortly after Christmas. This new version of the new Q Fran isn't that widespread yet in Vancouver so I'm totally loving it!

Also with my i5s phone case from marc by marc jacobs as well


----------



## mel16

eehlers said:


> Chillin' at home yesterday with my Faded Aluminum Natasha.


Nice bag & shot  I am looking forward to get the Mini Natasha in faded aluminium too.. but I am still not sure about the colour.. could be kind enough to post a few pix of the bag with a black outfit or background as I wear black alot..


----------



## mel16

AshTx.1 said:


> My classic Q Karlie chilling with me and my java chip frap!


Can you post more pictures of your Karlie .. I am confused between the mini Natasha & Karlie.. any advice on them?


----------



## mel16

platinum_babie said:


> In Prague - sorry i had to blur out the faces, i dont think my bf is crazy about me posting pics of his mug here
> My MBMJ Classic Q Karlie in action here


I am so confused between the Karlie & Mini Natasha .. any opinions, advice & suggestions from all of you are welcome..


----------



## mel16

fsadeli said:


> Me and my new birthday present karlie!



The most beautiful Karlie &#128150;


----------



## platinum_babie

mel16 said:


> I am so confused between the Karlie & Mini Natasha .. any opinions, advice & suggestions from all of you are welcome..



The karlie is more like a wallet on a chain. It is a small clutch that has slots for cards. The strap comes off. The mini natasha is larger than the karlie and fits a lot more. It has two big areas. One where you open from the flap,   the  other is the zipped pat from the flap,  it actually goes all the way through. I don't think the strap comes off.


----------



## mel16

platinum_babie said:


> The karlie is more like a wallet on a chain. It is a small clutch that has slots for cards. The strap comes off. The mini natasha is larger than the karlie and fits a lot more. It has two big areas. One where you open from the flap,   the  other is the zipped pat from the flap,  it actually goes all the way through. I don't think the strap comes off.



Thank you for replying .. I don't carry much usually, just my phone, some cash, charger, sun screen/gloss/mascara. I just need something I can grab & leave. Will a Samsung Note 2 fit in Karlie? And if anyones got both Mini Natasha & Karlie can u please post a pic of them beside each other  just to get an idea.


----------



## platinum_babie

mel16 said:


> Thank you for replying .. I don't carry much usually, just my phone, some cash, charger, sun screen/gloss/mascara. I just need something I can grab & leave. Will a Samsung Note 2 fit in Karlie? And if anyones got both Mini Natasha & Karlie can u please post a pic of them beside each other  just to get an idea.



Karlie most definitely will not fit your phone, charger, and sunscreen. In this case, I suggest you get the mini natasha.


----------



## mel16

platinum_babie said:


> Karlie most definitely will not fit your phone, charger, and sunscreen. In this case, I suggest you get the mini natasha.


Thanks


----------



## kateincali

Using the Rio today


----------



## jorton

mel16 said:


> Thank you for replying .. I don't carry much usually, just my phone, some cash, charger, sun screen/gloss/mascara. I just need something I can grab & leave. Will a Samsung Note 2 fit in Karlie? And if anyones got both Mini Natasha & Karlie can u please post a pic of them beside each other  just to get an idea.



Just wanted to chime in if its not too late. I have a mini natasha and I love it. It is just big enough for a phone, small wallet, keys, lipstick ect. Not too big but not too small. Karlie is really small. I dot own a Karlie but from seeing it in person it seems like a going out bag. It's so small and the chain just makes it look more for going out for drinks when you literally need ID and a few other things. I would definitely recommend the mini Natasha for everyday. I love love love mine and I want more colors!


----------



## mjr100

Look forward to what gets posted on it,


----------



## summerlovin14

Bloomingdales has a 25% off sale on right now. Plenty of beautiful marc by marc jacobs bags to be had for a great price.


----------



## summerlovin14

I purchased the classic q hilier hobo in black and can't wait for it to come in the mail. I have wanted that bag for at least 5 years and can finally justify spending the money as I am finally done school and working  Also, thinking about purchasing another bag before the sale ends. Can't decide between the new Q natasha mini and the classic q fran.


----------



## SanelaChanela

megchuahiock said:


> My everyday bag in Vancouver  Purchased this baby in Nordstrom in downtown Seattle shortly after Christmas. This new version of the new Q Fran isn't that widespread yet in Vancouver so I'm totally loving it!
> 
> Also with my i5s phone case from marc by marc jacobs as well


lovely


----------



## kateincali

Failed attempt at making this bag work for everyday life...


----------



## mster425

faith_ann said:


> Failed attempt at making this bag work for everyday life...
> 
> View attachment 2946574



Hahaha.  I love it so much


----------



## kateincali

mster425 said:


> Hahaha.  I love it so much



the size is better suited for baby yoga, i think


----------



## Glitter_pixie

faith_ann said:


> Failed attempt at making this bag work for everyday life...



The lengths we go to...to use our the bags we love!


----------



## Esquared72

It's a Groovee kinda day...
View attachment 3023196


----------



## plumaplomb

eehlers said:


> It's a Groovee kinda day...
> View attachment 3023196




Gorgeous!!  Was there a year where the leather quality of mbmj bags went downhill?  I went to bloomies the other day to buy the too hot to handle hobo and was turned off by the feel of the leather.  I'm open to buying preowned if it means I get the chewy smooshy leather I am thinking of.  Maybe it's the hillier I want?  

Also, is there a reference thread or something for what years the colors came out in?  Or are all the classic colors just rotated?  I really love cinnamon stick and am looking at other Browns....


----------



## Esquared72

An MbMJ oldie...the Beth hobo. Love the whimsical lining. 
View attachment 3031655

View attachment 3031656


----------



## TokyoBound

I adore that lining eehlers.


----------



## melpomeni

That lining is amazing!


----------



## Elisafi

eehlers said:


> An MbMJ oldie...the Beth hobo. Love the whimsical lining.


This is such a beautiful bag, I love the lining too! And guess what? I just bought this Beth bag in white (or perhaps more like cream) colour from eBay! It was only $99 so I just couldn't help myself


----------



## bagsncakes

My jbmj Natasha in wild raspberry. I loved the mini Natasha in Cardinal multi that I already have so went out and paid a lot of money on eBay for this color, I'm not too sure now. It's too big on me..


----------



## Esquared72

TokyoBound said:


> I adore that lining eehlers.





melpomeni said:


> That lining is amazing!



Thanks!  It's impossible not to smile whenever I have to get something out of my bag.  Such a fun lining.


----------



## Esquared72

Elisafi said:


> This is such a beautiful bag, I love the lining too! And guess what? I just bought this Beth bag in white (or perhaps more like cream) colour from eBay! It was only $99 so I just couldn't help myself



Awesome - hope you love it!!


----------



## Bisoux78

plumaplomb said:


> Gorgeous!!  Was there a year where the leather quality of mbmj bags went downhill?  I went to bloomies the other day to buy the too hot to handle hobo and was turned off by the feel of the leather.  I'm open to buying preowned if it means I get the chewy smooshy leather I am thinking of.  Maybe it's the hillier I want?
> 
> Also, is there a reference thread or something for what years the colors came out in?  Or are all the classic colors just rotated?  I really love cinnamon stick and am looking at other Browns....



Just purchased my 2nd one from Macy's in Staten Island and the leather is just as smooshy and thick as my first THTH hobo from 2 years ago. Maybe Bloomies got a bad batch?


----------



## bagsncakes

I have just purchased this from ebay and worry that it's no more "the" bag.. Did I do a mistake by spending money on it? It's my first MJ. I have a few mbmj already..Any opinions


----------



## Roche

Mariamshah said:


> I have just purchased this from ebay and worry that it's no more "the" bag.. Did I do a mistake by spending money on it? It's my first MJ. I have a few mbmj already..Any opinions
> 
> View attachment 3036094




My God its a beauty and a keeper!!!!


----------



## bagsncakes

Roche said:


> My God its a beauty and a keeper!!!!




Thankyou!  I'm loving it too


----------



## melroseco2000

MBMJ washed up Lauren on vacation at the Fountainebleu Miami.


----------



## jorton

melroseco2000 said:


> View attachment 3041049
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MBMJ washed up Lauren on vacation at the Fountainebleu Miami.



Nice color!


----------



## smile1

megchuahiock said:


> My everyday bag in Vancouver  Purchased this baby in Nordstrom in downtown Seattle shortly after Christmas. This new version of the new Q Fran isn't that widespread yet in Vancouver so I'm totally loving it!
> 
> Also with my i5s phone case from marc by marc jacobs as well



Lovely bag! Do you have any more mod shots? Does it fit comfortably on the shoulder? And how tall are you? Thx!!


----------



## jorton

Too hot to handle in praline and slim zip wallet in storm cloud


----------



## luvandpalmtrees

jorton said:


> Too hot to handle in praline and slim zip wallet in storm cloud


Ugh I'm so envious that you have a too hot to handle in praline, the colour is perfect for summer! I'm into the colour of your wallet as well. I can't wait for my black one to arrive!


----------



## jorton

luvandpalmtrees said:


> Ugh I'm so envious that you have a too hot to handle in praline, the colour is perfect for summer! I'm into the colour of your wallet as well. I can't wait for my black one to arrive!



Thanks! I actually was stalking the bag for over a year and finally got it recently from Saks, 40% off... Which I thought was a good deal. Well I went to the Lord and Taylor outlet 2 weeks later and I saw it there for even cheaper! I was kicking myself but it was too late to return mine. I also got the wallet at the outlet a few years ago. So I'm pretty happy I got good deals on them because I have a hard time justifying the full price. Are you getting a black slim zip wallet? I've been using mine since I got it a few years ago and it's held up so well, no fading or tearing. I love it so much I've been looking for a new color!


----------



## luvandpalmtrees

jorton said:


> Thanks! I actually was stalking the bag for over a year and finally got it recently from Saks, 40% off... Which I thought was a good deal. Well I went to the Lord and Taylor outlet 2 weeks later and I saw it there for even cheaper! I was kicking myself but it was too late to return mine. I also got the wallet at the outlet a few years ago. So I'm pretty happy I got good deals on them because I have a hard time justifying the full price. Are you getting a black slim zip wallet? I've been using mine since I got it a few years ago and it's held up so well, no fading or tearing. I love it so much I've been looking for a new color!


40% off is a great deal! Yes, I ordered the wallet along with the classic q fran in black on Sunday, it will be my first MbMJ and I'm so exited! Glad to hear good things about the wallet, because I was slightly nervous to spend that much money.


----------



## smile1

Love this bag.


----------



## bagsncakes

After being very happy with my mbmj mini nylon Natasha in Cardinal multi, I bought it in another print. These little beauties can't be beaten for their exceptional comfort and weight. Have many other expensive leather bags but these are always my preference for running errands..


----------



## y0g1

What I've been using lately - MBMJ Natasha Classic Q in Black


----------



## nascar fan

Mariamshah said:


> I have just purchased this from ebay and worry that it's no more "the" bag.. Did I do a mistake by spending money on it? It's my first MJ. I have a few mbmj already..Any opinions
> 
> View attachment 3036094


The are no "it" bags anymore.  Now it is just whatever makes your heart smile.
Just enjoy your beautiful bag!


----------



## nascar fan

MJs in the workplace.


----------



## nascar fan

if I've already posted these in the past, just ignore me.
I forget.


----------



## BeachBagGal

My Mini Natasha


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

BeachBagGal said:


> My Mini Natasha
> View attachment 3089124


Pretty! Love the contrasting colors.


----------



## BeachBagGal

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Pretty! Love the contrasting colors.




Thanks! Me too .. Love those colors!


----------



## middie girl

Love this color combination. I just ordered the mini in the burgundy color from Nordstrom's!


----------



## bagsncakes

Please help me decide which one to keep


----------



## mster425

Mariamshah said:


> Please help me decide which one to keep
> View attachment 3109057



black, because it goes with everything.  But keep in mind that I am a boring bag person, all of mine end up some variation of beige.


----------



## bagsncakes

mster425 said:


> black, because it goes with everything.  But keep in mind that I am a boring bag person, all of mine end up some variation of beige.




Hahaha... I try to get slightly more colourful bags because my outfits are very boring.. But I like both. I have this as well.


----------



## msd_bags

With my Single XL a couple of weeks back.


----------



## amberella

My first day carrying my Silicone Valley satchel to the office. She's the perfect work bag ^_^


----------



## mster425

Petal to the Metal tote enjoying a play date


----------



## Carrie6340

My Marc Jacobs mini 54 [emoji7]


----------



## kateincali

Carrie6340 said:


> View attachment 3114071
> 
> My Marc Jacobs mini 54 [emoji7]




Love it!


----------



## mster425

Carrie6340 said:


> View attachment 3114071
> 
> My Marc Jacobs mini 54 [emoji7]



So YOU'RE one of those people who look put together with brightly colored bags!  I love that look


----------



## dotty8

Not really a bag and not a great picture, but still  (yes, that's a pink fridge)... *Marc by Marc Jacobs* white skirt with a transparent top:


----------



## alichelsealyn

MBMJ Natasha in Hot Fuchsia. In Seattle at the aquarium. This bag is perfect!


----------



## debssx3

natasha.


----------



## debssx3

debssx3 said:


> View attachment 3127592
> 
> 
> natasha.




Wrong!! Lil ukita!! Lol


----------



## BeachBagGal

eehlers said:


> Chillin' at home yesterday with my Faded Aluminum Natasha.


Love this bag! Trying to decide between the Faded Aluminum Gray or Black in this style. I haven't seen Faded Aluminum Gray irl and I'm ordering online. You have any more pix you could post/how would you describe the color. Thx!


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

Took my MBMJ mini Natasha in faded aluminium out shopping today. The mini Natasha is the perfect size so I can keep my wallet, phone n keys on me when I need to dump the buggy and changing bag to chase the kids.


----------



## BeachBagGal

TiredMummyNBags said:


> Took my MBMJ mini Natasha in faded aluminium out shopping today. The mini Natasha is the perfect size so I can keep my wallet, phone n keys on me when I need to dump the buggy and changing bag to chase the kids.




Awww cute! Looks great on you! I have a mini in a colorblock combo. It holds a decent amount for a small bag.


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

BeachBagGal said:


> Awww cute! Looks great on you! I have a mini in a colorblock combo. It holds a decent amount for a small bag.



Thank you x yeah I saw a pic of ur colourblock mini and it is gorgeous &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; x


----------



## edanc

TiredMummyNBags said:


> Took my MBMJ mini Natasha in faded aluminium out shopping today. The mini Natasha is the perfect size so I can keep my wallet, phone n keys on me when I need to dump the buggy and changing bag to chase the kids.



Looks fantastic on you!


----------



## Silkpearl

Enjoying lunch with Natasha


----------



## BeachBagGal

TiredMummyNBags said:


> Thank you x yeah I saw a pic of ur colourblock mini and it is gorgeous [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] x




Aww thanks! [emoji3]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Silkpearl said:


> Enjoying lunch with Natasha




Goorgeous color!!!


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

edanc said:


> Looks fantastic on you!



Thanks X &#128522;



Silkpearl said:


> Enjoying lunch with Natasha



Wow lovely colour xxx


----------



## nascar fan




----------



## Ariel Manto

TiredMummyNBags said:


> Took my MBMJ mini Natasha in faded aluminium out shopping today. The mini Natasha is the perfect size so I can keep my wallet, phone n keys on me when I need to dump the buggy and changing bag to chase the kids.


Love this photo - it really does show you with your bag in a real life context, and it looks fab! I have the mini Natasha in Cardomom brown (more like a burgundy or oxblood than a brown, but absolutely gorgeous) and I love it to bits ... use it loads! It's definitely one of my favourite bags. I have a feeling you are going to get a lot of use out of your new bag. Enjoy! &#128522;


----------



## BeachBagGal

Here's my new Classic Natasha in Faded Aluminum!!! Leather is soft and yummy! LOVE this bag!!


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

Ariel Manto said:


> Love this photo - it really does show you with your bag in a real life context, and it looks fab! I have the mini Natasha in Cardomom brown (more like a burgundy or oxblood than a brown, but absolutely gorgeous) and I love it to bits ... use it loads! It's definitely one of my favourite bags. I have a feeling you are going to get a lot of use out of your new bag. Enjoy! &#128522;



Thank you x I have been using it every day and absolutely love it x my little girl loves touching it too cos the leather is soooo lovely and soft X


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

BeachBagGal said:


> Here's my new Classic Natasha in Faded Aluminum!!! Leather is soft and yummy! LOVE this bag!!
> View attachment 3153589



Yay it's here! Glad u love it X enjoy using ur new bag x


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

nascar fan said:


> View attachment 3153302
> View attachment 3153304
> View attachment 3153305



&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; they are gorgeous x


----------



## jcnc

Silkpearl said:


> Regular Natasha - waiting at the airport cafe. Great size for travelling imo.





Oohhh! Love ur Natasha! And that coffee..  i love costa coffee but arent any shops here in Charlotte, NC, USA


----------



## jcnc

BeachBagGal said:


> My Mini Natasha
> View attachment 3089124


Its such a beautiful bag! I love contrast colors bags and this blue on blue combination is sooo refreshing!


----------



## jcnc

Carrie6340 said:


> View attachment 3114071
> 
> My Marc Jacobs mini 54 [emoji7]


I have never seen this bag beforebut I really love it!


----------



## jcnc

BeachBagGal said:


> Here's my new Classic Natasha in Faded Aluminum!!! Leather is soft and yummy! LOVE this bag!!
> View attachment 3153589


I am loving this color! So versatile and not harsh on the eyes. Seems like the faded aluminium is the new black


----------



## jcnc

debssx3 said:


> View attachment 3127592
> 
> 
> natasha.



Such a pretty color. I just bought my first MJ yesterday! MBMJ Classic Q Lil ukita in dirty martini and I am in love with the leather. I have KS, MKs and Coach leather bags but the leather quality of this one is by far the best!!


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

jcnc said:


> Such a pretty color. I just bought my first MJ yesterday! MBMJ Classic Q Lil ukita in dirty martini and I am in love with the leather. I have KS, MKs and Coach leather bags but the leather quality of this one is by far the best!!




&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; u can really see how lovely and lush the leather is just by looking at the picture!!!! Lovely colour too x


----------



## nascar fan

taking a fave out for a spin today. [emoji4]


----------



## BeachBagGal

jcnc said:


> Its such a beautiful bag! I love contrast colors bags and this blue on blue combination is sooo refreshing!



Thanks! Me too! I love the two different shades of blue together. 



jcnc said:


> I am loving this color! So versatile and not harsh on the eyes. Seems like the faded aluminium is the new black



I agree! I'm LOVING this color! It is sooo versatile. Looking forward to taking her out soon for her debut lol.



jcnc said:


> Such a pretty color. I just bought my first MJ yesterday! MBMJ Classic Q Lil ukita in dirty martini and I am in love with the leather. I have KS, MKs and Coach leather bags but the leather quality of this one is by far the best!!



Ooo love! Looks so soft and huggable!


----------



## Kachiriann

Got these lovelies at a great price on Ebay! All completely new and never used. The bag was $250 and the wallet $58. (I'm sorry, I don't know why these are sideways!!)


----------



## jorton

My "new to me" MBMJ hillier hobo in electric violet. Picked this up at a rummage sale for $30 &#128513;&#128077; although it's likely 6+ years old, it's in pretty good condition! Cleaned it up a bit and it has tons of life left! Already had the slim zip wallet.


----------



## tayalese

I'm just loving Poms these days.. Oh, and this bag[emoji6]


----------



## indiaink

tayalese said:


> View attachment 3168690
> 
> 
> I'm just loving Poms these days.. Oh, and this bag[emoji6]



Love the color of your bag!  And the pom is so charming - where did you get that?


----------



## tayalese

indiaink said:


> Love the color of your bag!  And the pom is so charming - where did you get that?



off amazon.. i also have a gorgeous one from etsy!


----------



## messyrose

Here is my MJ... off to a baby shower


----------



## llaga22




----------



## jcnc

Brought my Puma Taupe Lil Ukita to work with me today


----------



## luvallpurses

Dug up an oldie today.


----------



## hiyou518

luvallpurses said:


> Dug up an oldie today.


We're bag twinsies. That color is truffle, and a part of 2013 winter limited edition color. My boyfriend bought me that bag. Love it to this day.


----------



## Esquared72

Black Fran - chillin' at the office


----------



## luvallpurses

hiyou518 said:


> We're bag twinsies. That color is truffle, and a part of 2013 winter limited edition color. My boyfriend bought me that bag. Love it to this day.



I had to dig up my tags cuz I had to confirm the year I bought it.  Lol.  Mines from 2012 and the color is nude.  Please post pics of yours as I would love to compare!

I thought about selling this a long time ago but I'm glad I held onto it.  I love it everything I take it out of its dust bag.  &#128522;


----------



## msd_bags

My soooo red MJ 54 wirh me on the first day of the work week.


----------



## Esquared72

Hillier in Faded Aluminum 
View attachment 3193953


----------



## msd_bags

1984 in Terra Cotta, with me in the office.


----------



## llaga22

With Coco and Louis


----------



## anazol

That's one of my favorite bags for summer - Classic Q Lil Ukita in beige. Sadly the only MJ bag I own (I still have a dream of having the Stam in my collection)


----------



## chocolateturtle

my babies at work on different days


----------



## Fairybellela

Adorable!


----------



## jcnc

chocolateturtle said:


> View attachment 3236085
> 
> View attachment 3236086
> 
> my babies at work on different days



Love the colors!


----------



## jcnc

anazol said:


> That's one of my favorite bags for summer - Classic Q Lil Ukita in beige. Sadly the only MJ bag I own (I still have a dream of having the Stam in my collection)



I love the Classic Q Lil Ukita; the leather is so gorgeous but it is a little tough to find. The New q Lil ukita somehow doesn't feel the same.


----------



## kajsabet

jorton said:


> Too hot to handle in praline and slim zip wallet in storm cloud



Your post is old, but I have the same bag and wallet but in different colors 



I have two questions about the bag:
1) Is yours very slouchy? In this picture I have stuffed it and it is like butter. I think the slouchiness works kind of strange with a bag that is square..
2) Do you ever use the crossbody strap? I think it is not very well balanced and the bag looks odd when I use it.

Need some help with how to use the bag since I recently found that I haven't used it for two years....


----------



## jorton

kajsabet said:


> Your post is old, but I have the same bag and wallet but in different colors
> View attachment 3255810
> 
> 
> I have two questions about the bag:
> 1) Is yours very slouchy? In this picture I have stuffed it and it is like butter. I think the slouchiness works kind of strange with a bag that is square..
> 2) Do you ever use the crossbody strap? I think it is not very well balanced and the bag looks odd when I use it.
> 
> Need some help with how to use the bag since I recently found that I haven't used it for two years....



Hey it's funny you posted this, although I haven't had my bag for very long I'm thinking of getting rid of it.

I just upgraded to a Tory burch that is the same style (long strap plus handles ) and same size, and it's much more structured and stays up when sitting.

I just don't really care for the mbmj bag anymore. Like you said it's just slouchy. I usually use the cross body strap and I find it really uncomfortable and it hurts my back, I think the bag itself is heavy without stuff in it. 

Once I got the Tory bag I haven't used the mbmj in like 4 months :/


----------



## kajsabet

jorton said:


> Hey it's funny you posted this, although I haven't had my bag for very long I'm thinking of getting rid of it.
> 
> I just upgraded to a Tory burch that is the same style (long strap plus handles ) and same size, and it's much more structured and stays up when sitting.
> 
> I just don't really care for the mbmj bag anymore. Like you said it's just slouchy. I usually use the cross body strap and I find it really uncomfortable and it hurts my back, I think the bag itself is heavy without stuff in it.
> 
> Once I got the Tory bag I haven't used the mbmj in like 4 months :/



Nice to hear that I am not the only one, but it's not nice to hear that you are also displeased with it. I bought mine spring 2014 and tried to use it during the summer, but as you said - my back really hurt! I love crossbody bags and had a toddler at the time so I only used it as a crossbody. After 1-2 months I stopped using it and since then it has only collected dust in my wardrobe. And yes - the bag is crazy heavy! But it's beautiful when fully stuffed, just not beautiful or comfortably when you wear it.

Really thinking of getting rid of mine BUT the money loss will be so painful. I guss I will get less than 25-30% of what I paid :/

The funny part is that I've seen this bag on other women and turned my head around to see what bag it is just to realize that it's my bag haha. But none of them has worn it crossbody, they all wore it in the crook of the arm. So I either has to start wearing it like that or get rid of it...


----------



## jorton

kajsabet said:


> Nice to hear that I am not the only one, but it's not nice to hear that you are also displeased with it. I bought mine spring 2014 and tried to use it during the summer, but as you said - my back really hurt! I love crossbody bags and had a toddler at the time so I only used it as a crossbody. After 1-2 months I stopped using it and since then it has only collected dust in my wardrobe. And yes - the bag is crazy heavy! But it's beautiful when fully stuffed, just not beautiful or comfortably when you wear it.
> 
> Really thinking of getting rid of mine BUT the money loss will be so painful. I guss I will get less than 25-30% of what I paid :/
> 
> The funny part is that I've seen this bag on other women and turned my head around to see what bag it is just to realize that it's my bag haha. But none of them has worn it crossbody, they all wore it in the crook of the arm. So I either has to start wearing it like that or get rid of it...



Yeah exactly... I've tried to wear it just on my arm but it just feels funny and hurts my wrist. I think I'm gonna try to sell mine too but I doubt I would get much money from it. It's sad because I chased after this bag for a year or two and I love the color but I just don't really love the bag that much! 


This is the Tory I got. I bought it on a whim and it's so much nicer, and it was $250. Funny how a bag you have been wanting forever turns out to be crap and a bag you decide to buy on a whim is way better!

http://www.lyst.com/bags/tory-burch-small-multicolor-tassel-satchel-black/


----------



## kajsabet

jorton said:


> Yeah exactly... I've tried to wear it just on my arm but it just feels funny and hurts my wrist. I think I'm gonna try to sell mine too but I doubt I would get much money from it. It's sad because I chased after this bag for a year or two and I love the color but I just don't really love the bag that much!
> 
> 
> This is the Tory I got. I bought it on a whim and it's so much nicer, and it was $250. Funny how a bag you have been wanting forever turns out to be crap and a bag you decide to buy on a whim is way better!
> 
> http://www.lyst.com/bags/tory-burch-small-multicolor-tassel-satchel-black/



I had also been wanting the bag for a long long time. I bought it on sale (but I think it was only 30% off). So it very sad that the bag is so...strange and unbalanced. It is not exactly the cheapest MBMJ bag :/ costs around 50% more compared to many other similar, just because of the "Too hot to handle".

That Tory Bursch bag looks really nice! I finally, this week actually, bought me a replacement bag since I never use the bag and need another to fill that kind of category. I chose the Givenchy Pandora - which is even more slouchy but it's meant to be slouchy and looks better that way. It's really comfortable as a crossbody so I am happy  

Will probably sell the MBMJ bag but we both feel that's it sad....hopefully someone else will love our bags in the end.


----------



## Esquared72

Dusted off my Multipocket for today 
View attachment 3264125


----------



## shaezie

Hello ladies. I wish you all well. My coordinate for the day is a marc by marc jacobs large salma satchel and is gonna go shopping today


----------



## kateincali

Resort 2009 Love Bird Tote


----------



## greencurrytofu

I got my very first MJ bag! It's the Recruit saddle bag in ruby rose leather. I love how gold the hardware is. I usually carry totes and satchels so it will take me a bit of time to  get used to a smaller bag but going hands-free is great!


----------



## bagsncakes

greencurrytofu said:


> I got my very first MJ bag! It's the Recruit saddle bag in ruby rose leather. I love how gold the hardware is. I usually carry totes and satchels so it will take me a bit of time to  get used to a smaller bag but going hands-free is great!
> View attachment 3303867




Gorgeous! I was looking at this bag at NM when they were having $50 off $200 promotion but I only saw the neutral colours. This color is beautiful, half of my bags are pink[emoji5]&#65039;
Can u tell me how much you can fit in it?


----------



## greencurrytofu

bagsncakes said:


> This color is beautiful, half of my bags are pink[emoji5]&#65039;
> Can u tell me how much you can fit in it?



Here's what I've fit into mine:

small snap wallet
small key pouch
cosmetic pouch
sunglasses in soft case
earphones case
small toiletries
a small notebook
a small calendar agenda
my phone

It's pretty full. I usually also carry a change purse, a small pouch for my electronic things (charging cables, etc), but these things will not fit in mine.


----------



## bagsncakes

greencurrytofu said:


> Here's what I've fit into mine:
> 
> 
> small snap wallet
> 
> small key pouch
> 
> cosmetic pouch
> 
> sunglasses in soft case
> 
> earphones case
> 
> small toiletries
> 
> a small notebook
> 
> a small calendar agenda
> 
> my phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty full. I usually also carry a change purse, a small pouch for my electronic things (charging cables, etc), but these things will not fit in mine.




Thanx a lot! Wow it can fit so much, do u know if this is the bigger size of the two sizes available?


----------



## greencurrytofu

bagsncakes said:


> Thanx a lot! Wow it can fit so much, do u know if this is the bigger size of the two sizes available?



Yes, this is the larger size of the two available. The "small recruit" was too small for me as a daytime bag.


----------



## allieballibee

My Stam at work.


----------



## happyflower1

Waiting for my little man to get out of school [emoji180]


----------



## greencurrytofu

allieballibee said:


> My Stam at work.


Love your Stam! So cute!


----------



## BeachBagGal

happyflower1 said:


> Waiting for my little man to get out of school [emoji180]
> 
> View attachment 3327732




Love your Natasha! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## happyflower1

BeachBagGal said:


> Love your Natasha! [emoji173]&#65039;




Thank u [emoji8]


----------



## erg207

Shopping in Chester, England with my large Incognito!


----------



## kateincali

erg207 said:


> Shopping in Chester, England with my large Incognito!




Very pretty!


----------



## erg207

Thank you!


----------



## EGBDF

erg207 said:


> Shopping in Chester, England with my large Incognito!



Nice!


----------



## happyflower1

erg207 said:


> Shopping in Chester, England with my large Incognito!




Beautiful [emoji7][emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## emb0314

SuLi said:


> I've noticed that many of the subforums have a "...in action" thread.  I did a little research and can't find anything similar here.  I definitely think that we need a MJ in action thread, so I am going to start it...well, kind of since I don't have a picture available right now.  I'd love to see how MJ PFers use your MJs.
> 
> So, start posting away everyone!





my laptop case and i put it in my cute matching bag!!!

Tote: Nordstrom
Case: Apple Store


----------



## JadaStormy

happyflower1 said:


> Waiting for my little man to get out of school [emoji180]
> 
> View attachment 3327732


I just got this bag this weekend, love it!


----------



## kateincali

Using this today:


----------



## happyflower1

JadaStormy said:


> I just got this bag this weekend, love it!




Great! Enjoy[emoji180]
Post pics [emoji12]


----------



## moi et mes sacs

erg207 said:


> Shopping in Chester, England with my large Incognito!


Beautiful


----------



## Ariel Manto

faith_ann said:


> Using this today:
> 
> View attachment 3334164


Love that colour!


----------



## greencurrytofu

faith_ann said:


> Using this today:
> 
> View attachment 3334164


Gorgeous! Is that teal with gold hardware?


----------



## kateincali

Ariel Manto said:


> Love that colour!




Thank you!



greencurrytofu said:


> Gorgeous! Is that teal with gold hardware?




I believe its turquoise but it looks more teal in most light. The hardware is gold, yes. I originally wanted silver but the gold has grown on me.


----------



## xinhbg

erg207 said:


> Shopping in Chester, England with my large Incognito!


Love this color!


----------



## kateincali

Using the stardust Cecilia today


----------



## Iamminda

Just picked up some bottled water at the grocery store with my studded Natasha.  First time out with it -- can't believe how much I love it.


----------



## Kmora

Iamminda said:


> Just picked up some bottled water at the grocery store with my studded Natasha.  First time out with it -- can't believe how much I love it.
> 
> View attachment 3351079




Beautiful


----------



## Iamminda

Kmora said:


> Beautiful



Thanks Kmora .


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Just picked up some bottled water at the grocery store with my studded Natasha.  First time out with it -- can't believe how much I love it.
> 
> View attachment 3351079




Oh yay you took her out!!!  Love her!!! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> Oh yay you took her out!!!  Love her!!! [emoji173]&#65039;



Thanks BBG!  I am craving another one already .


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Thanks BBG!  I am craving another one already .




Haha I can relate to that! It's such a great, versatile bag.


----------



## llaga22

faith_ann said:


> Using the stardust Cecilia today
> 
> View attachment 3335848




Twin!


----------



## llaga22

XL single baroque.


----------



## kateincali

llaga22 said:


> Twin!




It's such a great bag, isn't it? 



llaga22 said:


> View attachment 3353013
> 
> XL single baroque.




Love!


----------



## amstevens714

erg207 said:


> Shopping in Chester, England with my large Incognito!




Very pretty


----------



## amstevens714

faith_ann said:


> Resort 2009 Love Bird Tote
> 
> View attachment 3265779




So pretty!


----------



## BeachBagGal

llaga22 said:


> View attachment 3353013
> 
> XL single baroque.




LOVE that color!!!


----------



## Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Just picked up some bottled water at the grocery store with my studded Natasha.  First time out with it -- can't believe how much I love it.
> 
> View attachment 3351079


I saw this at NM last week and had to force myself to put it down. It's so pretty! 



llaga22 said:


> View attachment 3353013
> 
> XL single baroque.


This color is stunning and it looks great on you! The XL Baroque is one of my favorite MJ bags.


----------



## Iamminda

Dawn said:


> I saw this at NM last week and had to force myself to put it down. It's so pretty!
> .



Thank you kindly -- it's just enough bling to dress up this black bag.


----------



## Ruxby

I got these bags for my mom 

Fringe bag






Gingham hobo





bonus mowdelling pic


----------



## mk lover

Ruxby said:


> I got these bags for my mom
> 
> Fringe bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gingham hobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bonus mowdelling pic



Wow ! U look stunning dear


----------



## mk lover

After half year hunting this, Here is my prelove mbmj shopper in burgundy. Im so in love with her color ! Dont ya?


----------



## mk lover

erg207 said:


> Shopping in Chester, England with my large Incognito!



Youre outfit goes well with incognito bag n it looks awesome !


----------



## vink

Ruxby said:


> I got these bags for my mom
> 
> 
> 
> Fringe bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gingham hobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bonus mowdelling pic




I like your gingham bag! Very adorable. So as the modeling shot.


----------



## mk lover

Shopping with my baby groove


----------



## Esquared72

My new to me Totally Turnlock Teri (love!) and what I'm carting around inside


----------



## lindav

mk lover said:


> After half year hunting this, Here is my prelove mbmj shopper in burgundy. Im so in love with her color ! Dont ya?



Love the colour!

I own the MBMJ Classic Q Hillier Hobo and the Classic Q Wallet in black. Don't have any pics of it in action though


----------



## mk lover

lindav said:


> Love the colour!
> 
> I own the MBMJ Classic Q Hillier Hobo and the Classic Q Wallet in black. Don't have any pics of it in action though



Hi there ! I used her couple times already just abit busy to snap the action pic of it. I'll sure snap later for your view dear


----------



## mk lover

lindav said:


> Love the colour!
> 
> I own the MBMJ Classic Q Hillier Hobo and the Classic Q Wallet in black. Don't have any pics of it in action though



Hi dear heres the mod pic for ya


----------



## lindav

mk lover said:


> Hi dear heres the mod pic for ya


Love the red. I have this one, not the one you have

http://g.nordstromimage.com/ImageGallery/store/product/Large/4/_7851484.jpg


----------



## mk lover

lindav said:


> Love the red. I have this one, not the one you have
> 
> http://g.nordstromimage.com/ImageGallery/store/product/Large/4/_7851484.jpg



Thanx dear ! Classic q hobo is on my wishlist, but waiting for special price/promotion for it. Do u have any mod pic or pic irl?


----------



## lindav

mk lover said:


> Thanx dear ! Classic q hobo is on my wishlist, but waiting for special price/promotion for it. Do u have any mod pic or pic irl?


----------



## brunchatchanels

Cheating on Chanel with MJ.


----------



## kateincali

The Flat Stud Gotham had been my go to bag for a few weeks now. It's quickly become one of my favorites [emoji177]


----------



## greencurrytofu

faith_ann said:


> The Flat Stud Gotham had been my go to bag for a few weeks now. It's quickly become one of my favorites [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3373236


Such a cute bag! I've been looking for the blue one.


----------



## kateincali

greencurrytofu said:


> Such a cute bag! I've been looking for the blue one.




Thanks! I used to have the blue, it's a gorgeous color but I didn't like that it didn't have a long strap.


----------



## missmandymarie

MBMJ Fran


----------



## JamieAng

Hi ladies,

Im about to get this bag off the net. It's selling cheaply and I loved this colour so much!

But I do not know what model is this. Can someone kindly tell me what is this model?
Wanna find more modelling pics of this bag before I decide to buy 

Thanks!

https://d2xngy2dw7hums.cloudfront.net/media/photos/products/2016/01/01/marc_by_marc_jacobs_grey_leather_bag_1451622361_08863ea9.jpg


----------



## jcnc

Hey everyone, 

Visiting this forum after a long time and I am floored by the beauties here.



Ruxby said:


> I got these bags for my mom
> 
> Fringe bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gingham hobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bonus mowdelling pic



Beautiful and such unique bags! 




mk lover said:


> After half year hunting this, Here is my prelove mbmj shopper in burgundy. Im so in love with her color ! Dont ya?





mk lover said:


> Hi dear heres the mod pic for ya



The bags is gorgeous and looks soo amazing on you 



brunchatchanels said:


> Cheating on Chanel with MJ.



Such a pretty bag and a prettier photo. What model is it?


----------



## jcnc

faith_ann said:


> The Flat Stud Gotham had been my go to bag for a few weeks now. It's quickly become one of my favorites [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3373236


OMG your bag is TDF!


----------



## jcnc

missmandymarie said:


> MBMJ Fran


Is this one of the older Frans? The leather looks so supple. The quality of leather seems to have changed in the newer Frans.


----------



## kateincali

jcnc said:


> OMG your bag is TDF!




Thank you so much!


----------



## johannamaria

Love my Camerabag Marc Jacobs with the stars&stripes GuitarStrap #colorblock 
Little balenciaga treasure inside fits perfectly 

Thanks for letting me share X


----------



## MeGemma

Really nice [emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## Slowhand

This is my only MBMJ bag but I love it . It's new to me from a recent eBay purchase and was described by the select as ' orange' but it's more of a coral shade . 
I wondered if anyone could tell me it's official colour please ? 
Perhaps it's just orange !? :wondering


----------



## missmandymarie

jcnc said:


> Is this one of the older Frans? The leather looks so supple. The quality of leather seems to have changed in the newer Frans.



It's super thick and smooshy! I bought it in April 2014, not sure when it was made though. The lining is brown and silk-like rather than the black and white MBMJ logo lining so it may be older.


----------



## kateincali

Slowhand said:


> This is my only MBMJ bag but I love it . It's new to me from a recent eBay purchase and was described by the select as ' orange' but it's more of a coral shade .
> 
> I wondered if anyone could tell me it's official colour please ?
> 
> Perhaps it's just orange !? :wondering




The official color is coral


----------



## Slowhand

faith_ann said:


> The official color is coral


Thank you Faith Ann


----------



## jcnc

Slowhand said:


> This is my only MBMJ bag but I love it . It's new to me from a recent eBay purchase and was described by the select as ' orange' but it's more of a coral shade .
> I wondered if anyone could tell me it's official colour please ?
> Perhaps it's just orange !? :wondering


Your bag looks beautiful! I love the colors of MBMJ bags but yah guessing their name can be difficult sometimes. I am still not a 100% sure what color mine is


----------



## kateincali

johannamaria said:


> Love my Camerabag Marc Jacobs with the stars&stripes GuitarStrap #colorblock
> 
> Little balenciaga treasure inside fits perfectly
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share X




Cute!


----------



## kateincali

jcnc said:


> Your bag looks beautiful! I love the colors of MBMJ bags but yah guessing their name can be difficult sometimes. I am still not a 100% sure what color mine is




If your bag has a white tag, the last five numbers on the top line are the color code. You should be able to google it.

If it doesn't and you want to post a pic of it, maybe someone will know


----------



## greencurrytofu

Oh, I see that Faith Ann identified the color as coral!


----------



## jcnc

faith_ann said:


> If your bag has a white tag, the last five numbers on the top line are the color code. You should be able to google it.
> 
> If it doesn't and you want to post a pic of it, maybe someone will know


Thanks for the tip. Couldn't find the white tag but I finally managed to figure out the color of my bag  - olive green


----------



## BeachBagGal

My new MBMJ Classic Percy. [emoji3]


----------



## happyflower1

Hanging out in the waiting room ...


----------



## amstevens714

johannamaria said:


> Love my Camerabag Marc Jacobs with the stars&stripes GuitarStrap #colorblock
> Little balenciaga treasure inside fits perfectly
> 
> Thanks for letting me share X



Who I love this bag! What nice colors!


----------



## Malin

On vacation, this time I brought Baby Aidan, here on the desk in the hotel room.


----------



## RueMonge

Malin said:


> On vacation, this time I brought Baby Aidan, here on the desk in the hotel room.
> View attachment 3405961



Oh I love that bag. Styling on vacation!


----------



## Malin

I love it handheld 
Don't like it so much with the shoulder strap, but the strap is good to have when I'm out with the kids


----------



## RueMonge

Malin said:


> I love it handheld
> Don't like it so much with the shoulder strap, but the strap is good to have when I'm out with the kids



I agree, the shoulder strap makes the way it hangs awkward.  Love the shape of the bag and the leather...such a great design.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Out with my Mini Natasha in Smoked Almond.


----------



## kateincali

Baroque Stud All in One


----------



## sweetmaus

Just thought I'd share my latest preloved find... that looks, feels and smells brand new! My New Q Dégradé Stud Mini Natasha


----------



## Swathi

My MJ recruit small! Got it on 6pm recently!


----------



## nikki626

My first Marc Jacobs purchase...recruit balletto satchel in mink


----------



## reginaPhalange

Been using an old MBMJ for the last few days, one of my favourites[emoji7]


----------



## Psychspirit

nikki626 said:


> My first Marc Jacobs purchase...recruit balletto satchel in mink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3471761


I LOVE this!!! Is it the current line? Beautiful colour too! What is the size? Is it similar to the mini Rei?


----------



## nikki626

Psychspirit said:


> I LOVE this!!! Is it the current line? Beautiful colour too! What is the size? Is it similar to the mini Rei?


I believe it is the current one, I got it in Bloomingdale's just this past weekend.  There are two sizes, the one I have and a smaller one.  I have only seen the mini rei in pictures but I would say liken it to the speedy 30


----------



## girlsweetyyy

have been using marc jacobs petal to the metal in rusty brown- orange tone! perfect for fall outfits!!


----------



## girlsweetyyy

missmandymarie said:


> MBMJ Fran



In love, we are twinsiesssssss!!!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Using this today as I enjoy what may be the last few warm days


----------



## ban_ban

Hi there! New to mj bought my first a couple months ago while on holiday to bali. I was tossing between mcm back pack and mj. But honestly i couldn't resist the leather on the biker backpack. As a mummy of a one year old backpacks are perfect! View media item 757View media item 756Used everyday and am very happy with it


----------



## harrypaws

Hi there snap to the above post got this beauty for my birthday from my family last week absolutely love it.


----------



## ban_ban

harrypaws said:


> Hi there snap to the above post got this beauty for my birthday from my family last week absolutely love it.
> View attachment 3489547


Its so soft right!?


----------



## harrypaws

ban_ban said:


> Its so soft right!?


Absolutely divine. I totally love it and so comfy to carry.
I was very spoiled also got a wallet a Marc Jacobs wallet from a friend will add a photo soon.


----------



## Esquared72

Not an MJ bag today, but I am using my MJ Compact Wallet in Sage [emoji173]️


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Wore my Marc Jacobs Gotham Small Shoulder bag 




I also made review blog of this bag here.


----------



## BeachBagGal

jadeaymanalac said:


> Wore my Marc Jacobs Gotham Small Shoulder bag
> View attachment 3494718
> View attachment 3494718
> 
> 
> I also made review blog of this bag here.



Bag looks great on you! [emoji173]️ that blue color!


----------



## reginaPhalange

eehlers said:


> Not an MJ bag today, but I am using my MJ Compact Wallet in Sage [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3490268


I love this colour with the gold hardware[emoji7]


----------



## Esquared72

reginaPhalange said:


> I love this colour with the gold hardware[emoji7]



Thanks! Green is my favorite color, so when I found this cutie at Nordstrom Rack last year, it was a no brainer!


----------



## reginaPhalange

eehlers said:


> Thanks! Green is my favorite color, so when I found this cutie at Nordstrom Rack last year, it was a no brainer!



Such an amazing find, the rack is always hit or miss


----------



## Orvokki

My new bag


----------



## BeachBagGal

Halloween spirit with my Classic Percy.


----------



## reginaPhalange

BeachBagGal said:


> Halloween spirit with my Classic Percy.
> View attachment 3497673


Love this bag, such a classic!


----------



## BeachBagGal

reginaPhalange said:


> Love this bag, such a classic!



Thx! I totally agree! I absolutely love my MBMJ Classic bags. [emoji3]


----------



## reginaPhalange

BeachBagGal said:


> Thx! I totally agree! I absolutely love my MBMJ Classic bags. [emoji3]


That line is my absolute favourite and MBMJ is one of the only brands from which I have no hesitation in buying pebbled leather, the bags are so durable and fit perfectly against my body!


----------



## BeachBagGal

reginaPhalange said:


> That line is my absolute favourite and MBMJ is one of the only brands from which I have no hesitation in buying pebbled leather, the bags are so durable and fit perfectly against my body!



Exactly!! [emoji3]


----------



## RueMonge

reginaPhalange said:


> That line is my absolute favourite and MBMJ is one of the only brands from which I have no hesitation in buying pebbled leather, the bags are so durable and fit perfectly against my body!



Yes! The pebbled leather is so amazing. A squishy beautiful puddle of leather and I love how the cross body's will fit against your body too.
I remember when I got my baby Aiden, I went back to Nordstrom to show my favorite SA how amazing the bag was unstuffed so she could show other customers. 
Nothing in the current line excites me like that anymore.


----------



## reginaPhalange

RueMonge said:


> Yes! The pebbled leather is so amazing. A squishy beautiful puddle of leather and I love how the cross body's will fit against your body too.
> I remember when I got my baby Aiden, I went back to Nordstrom to show my favorite SA how amazing the bag was unstuffed so she could show other customers.
> Nothing in the current line excites me like that anymore.


I totally agree, when the MBMJ line was scrapped I kinda lost interest as well. I occasionally come across the Classic collection in the clearance sections at The Bay/Saks but they're usually the printed nylon pieces or more obscure colours with shw.


----------



## Esquared72

Faded Aluminum Natasha today. Best shade of gray ever.


----------



## BeachBagGal

eehlers said:


> Faded Aluminum Natasha today. Best shade of gray ever.
> View attachment 3511741



[emoji173]️. I agree! I have the same bag! [emoji3]


----------



## reginaPhalange

eehlers said:


> Faded Aluminum Natasha today. Best shade of gray ever.
> View attachment 3511741


Love this[emoji7] I have the same bag and it's super comfortable and I agree, the gray is gorgeous!


----------



## Esquared72

reginaPhalange said:


> Love this[emoji7] I have the same bag and it's super comfortable and I agree, the gray is gorgeous!



I'm always amazed at how much I can stash in this bag. It doesn't look that big but fits so much!


----------



## reginaPhalange

eehlers said:


> I'm always amazed at how much I can stash in this bag. It doesn't look that big but fits so much!


That's my favourite thing, like I can carry a pair of sunglasses in the case which is saying something since Gucci and Chanel have massive cases and a water bottle, plus the bag passes the iPad test. Whether or not a bag can fit an iPad plays a factor so I can use it for exams, lectures, and work!


----------



## Edsmd2

Love it. Got it from Nordstrom last night


----------



## Rose71

Psychspirit said:


> I LOVE this!!! Is it the current line? Beautiful colour too! What is the size? Is it similar to the mini Rei?


Hi, can you take a pic what fits inside your recruit small? I ordered one in mink today and hope it fits my essentials and the phone fits in the backside bag.


----------



## BeachBagGal

My new MBMJ Classic Mini Natasha in black. [emoji173]️ this bag!


----------



## reginaPhalange

BeachBagGal said:


> My new MBMJ Classic Mini Natasha in black. [emoji173]️ this bag!
> View attachment 3537997


Absolutely love this, where did you find it?


----------



## BeachBagGal

reginaPhalange said:


> Absolutely love this, where did you find it?



Thanks girl! Bought it recently at Nordstrom Rack.


----------



## reginaPhalange

BeachBagGal said:


> Thanks girl! Bought it recently at Nordstrom Rack.


That's incredible, such an amazing find! We had a Nordstrom Warehouse Sale here recently and now I'm wishing I'd gone, I'll have to make an effort next time.


----------



## BeachBagGal

reginaPhalange said:


> That's incredible, such an amazing find! We had a Nordstrom Warehouse Sale here recently and now I'm wishing I'd gone, I'll have to make an effort next time.


Actually I bought it online. Whenever I go into the store all I ever see is the newer version. This happened to pop up one day when I was looking and no hesitation, I just bought it. I've been wanting this bag in this color. Good luck and I hope you find one!


----------



## reginaPhalange

BeachBagGal said:


> Actually I bought it online. Whenever I go into the store all I ever see is the newer version. This happened to pop up one day when I was looking and no hesitation, I just bought it. I've been wanting this bag in this color. Good luck and I hope you find one!


That's awesome, congrats!


----------



## marcott2

eehlers said:


> Not an MJ bag today, but I am using my MJ Compact Wallet in Sage [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3490268


Love this! I have same in black. Such a functional compact wallet


----------



## BeachBagGal

My new Tiny Bolt ring in gold


----------



## reginaPhalange

BeachBagGal said:


> My new Tiny Bolt ring in gold
> View attachment 3546038


Cute! I love seeing all your MBMJ finds[emoji5]


----------



## BeachBagGal

reginaPhalange said:


> Cute! I love seeing all your MBMJ finds[emoji5]



Thx! [emoji3]. Even though MBMJ is no longer I still love it. [emoji173]️


----------



## BeachBagGal

Taking out my Classic Natasha in Faded Aluminum out for some holiday spirit! [emoji319]


----------



## Esquared72

BeachBagGal said:


> Taking out my Classic Natasha in Faded Aluminum out for some holiday spirit! [emoji319]
> View attachment 3553668



Bag twins! I love mine...and Faded Aluminum is one of my favorite bag colors ever (so much that I have a Hillier in that color, too!).


----------



## BeachBagGal

eehlers said:


> Bag twins! I love mine...and Faded Aluminum is one of my favorite bag colors ever (so much that I have a Hillier in that color, too!).



[emoji106]Totally agree! So versatile! [emoji3]


----------



## Esquared72

The Grand Dame....Ms. Sasha today.


----------



## BeachBagGal

eehlers said:


> The Grand Dame....Ms. Sasha today.
> View attachment 3554346



[emoji173]!! What color is she?


----------



## Esquared72

BeachBagGal said:


> [emoji173]!! What color is she?



It's called Marsh Brown. The leather is so ridiculously soft. [emoji175]


----------



## Trauma

eehlers said:


> The Grand Dame....Ms. Sasha today.
> View attachment 3554346


This is so cute! I love it.


----------



## lilcaz

Just got this but not 100% it's the real deal....


----------



## Dawn

eehlers said:


> The Grand Dame....Ms. Sasha today.
> View attachment 3554346


She's a beauty!


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

Are these the "mini biker" backpacks? How big are they?



ban_ban said:


> Hi there! New to mj bought my first a couple months ago while on holiday to bali. I was tossing between mcm back pack and mj. But honestly i couldn't resist the leather on the biker backpack. As a mummy of a one year old backpacks are perfect! View media item 757View media item 756Used everyday and am very happy with it





harrypaws said:


> Hi there snap to the above post got this beauty for my birthday from my family last week absolutely love it.
> View attachment 3489547


----------



## Dawn

With my lovely Natasha. One of my faves!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Dawn said:


> With my lovely Natasha. One of my faves!


I agree the Natasha is one of my favourite bags too, I can just grab it and go plus it's super comfy and has a ton of room


----------



## BeachBagGal

Dawn said:


> With my lovely Natasha. One of my faves!





reginaPhalange said:


> I agree the Natasha is one of my favourite bags too, I can just grab it and go plus it's super comfy and has a ton of room



Looks great on you! I agree I love the bag too! [emoji3]


----------



## mia55

In love with this wallet again and after such a long time it still looks new. I miss old MJ line


----------



## MochaCake

Dawn said:


> With my lovely Natasha. One of my faves!


Nice!


----------



## Esquared72

Pike Place Hobo in Rubino


----------



## BeachBagGal

eehlers said:


> Pike Place Hobo in Rubino
> View attachment 3623681



Looks super soft - very nice!


----------



## Esquared72

BeachBagGal said:


> Looks super soft - very nice!



The leather is thick and squishy...just how I like it [emoji16]


----------



## reginaPhalange

eehlers said:


> Pike Place Hobo in Rubino
> View attachment 3623681


The colour is stunning and it seems like such a carefree, easy-to-wear hobo bag


----------



## Esquared72

reginaPhalange said:


> The colour is stunning and it seems like such a carefree, easy-to-wear hobo bag



Thanks! It really is easy to use. When I initially got it, I almost returned it because the strap was stiff and wide and kept sliding off of my shoulder. But I stuck with it because I just loved the leather and color...the strap has started breaking in more and molds more to my shoulder. So happy because I didn't want to have to return it!


----------



## vink

Today. [emoji4] 




It's quite dark here, but she's dark blue with burgundy thread and suede lining. [emoji4]


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

eehlers said:


> Pike Place Hobo in Rubino
> View attachment 3623681


So lush. I love the color.


----------



## sweetmaus

Surprise birthday gift! I believe it's called the Noho crossbody? It's quite small but convenient. I'm loving it so far and I love that my boyfriend took the time to pick it out to surprise me last week. The tassel I added is from Target.


----------



## Dawn

eehlers said:


> Pike Place Hobo in Rubino
> View attachment 3623681


So gorgeous! I love that color!


vink said:


> Today. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3624070
> 
> 
> It's quite dark here, but she's dark blue with burgundy thread and suede lining. [emoji4]


classic MJ


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Thinking of getting this cool looking bag




Anyone have recent experience with Marc Jacobs soft leather? My mom has an old old MBMJ tote that is abused beyond belief and still looks good, and I have a saffiano that still looks nice but no experience with recent soft leathers. Can anyone share their experiences?  much appreciated!


----------



## BeachBagGal

My new MBMJ purchases: Classic Cara (had never heard of this bag until I saw it on sale) and Alice in Wonderland pouch (look at the super cute zipper details and lining!). Loving both of these - super soft leather! [emoji173]


----------



## Dawn

BeachBagGal said:


> My new MBMJ purchases: Classic Cara (had never heard of this bag until I saw it on sale) and Alice in Wonderland pouch (look at the super cute zipper details and lining!). Loving both of these - super soft leather! [emoji173]
> View attachment 3635493
> 
> View attachment 3635494
> 
> View attachment 3635495
> 
> View attachment 3635498
> 
> View attachment 3635499


So pretty! I love the little pouch - SOOO cute! and I don't think I ever saw the Cara before - thanks for posting!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Dawn said:


> So pretty! I love the little pouch - SOOO cute! and I don't think I ever saw the Cara before - thanks for posting!



Thanks! I hadn't seen the Cara either before I bought it. I agree the pouch is TOO cute!!! [emoji173]


----------



## reginaPhalange

BeachBagGal said:


> My new MBMJ purchases: Classic Cara (had never heard of this bag until I saw it on sale) and Alice in Wonderland pouch (look at the super cute zipper details and lining!). Loving both of these - super soft leather! [emoji173]
> View attachment 3635493
> 
> View attachment 3635494
> 
> View attachment 3635495
> 
> View attachment 3635498
> 
> View attachment 3635499


I've never seen the Cara, is it part of the classic line? Also the pouch is really cute, I like the zipper details[emoji5]


----------



## vink

I like the zipper, too!


----------



## BeachBagGal

reginaPhalange said:


> I've never seen the Cara, is it part of the classic line? Also the pouch is really cute, I like the zipper details[emoji5]



Thanks! It is part of the classic line. I hadn't seen it before until I saw it for sale. It has the black and white MBMJ letter print lining and the same yummy leather of the classic bags. [emoji3]


----------



## BeachBagGal

reginaPhalange said:


> I've never seen the Cara, is it part of the classic line? Also the pouch is really cute, I like the zipper details[emoji5]





vink said:


> I like the zipper, too!



Thanks! Zipper detail is cute and opens in both directions!


----------



## Selenet

The best laptop bag ever. Fits my 13" macbook.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Selenet said:


> The best laptop bag ever. Fits my 13" macbook.
> View attachment 3643235


That's so cute, I love the rose print/details[emoji5] I miss the old MBMJ laptop cases, I had a neoprene one that I found at Aritzia and used all through university but after 4 years it looked beat!


----------



## BeachBagGal

First time taking out my Classic Cara! [emoji173]


----------



## Simplyput

My new to me blue nylon, purple lining, blk leather trim frog handbag. Works great with my denim outfits


----------



## Simplyput

Simplyput said:


> My new to me blue nylon, purple lining, blk leather trim frog handbag. Works great with my denim outfits


----------



## extrastar

Just got this Gotham Card Case-- it's all packed up and ready to go. My last card holder only had 3 pockets, so I'm finding this one really handy!


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

BeachBagGal said:


> My new MBMJ purchases: Classic Cara (had never heard of this bag until I saw it on sale) and Alice in Wonderland pouch (look at the super cute zipper details and lining!). Loving both of these - super soft leather! [emoji173]
> View attachment 3635493
> 
> View attachment 3635494
> 
> View attachment 3635495
> 
> View attachment 3635498
> 
> View attachment 3635499



I wish I paid attention to MJ when he released his Alice in Wonderland collection


----------



## kateincali

lotusflowerbaum said:


> I wish I paid attention to MJ when he released his Alice in Wonderland collection



Have you looked on eBay and (if you're in the US) Poshmark? I've seen a lot of fairly priced pieces.


----------



## 1DaySoon

Recruit Crossbody Dove white/Gold


----------



## elzi

I seriously love this nylon Biker backpack! [emoji7]
I kinda want the leather version now too heh..


----------



## reginaPhalange

elzi said:


> I seriously love this nylon Biker backpack! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3686793


Love this backpack, I was looking at it online but was hoping for black with GHW. Also cute watch, is it Daniel Wellington?


----------



## elzi

reginaPhalange said:


> Love this backpack, I was looking at it online but was hoping for black with GHW. Also cute watch, is it Daniel Wellington?



I really liked the look of the navy with gold hardware too! But I wanted a black backpack. 
Yup it's a Daniel Wellington!


----------



## reginaPhalange

elzi said:


> I really liked the look of the navy with gold hardware too! But I wanted a black backpack.
> Yup it's a Daniel Wellington!


The navy/ghw was stunning, I'm kicking myself for not getting an MBMJ one in burgundy with ghw a year ago when I saw it in the clearance section at the Bay/Saks. DW watches are amazing, love how minimalist they are!


----------



## BeachBagGal

My MBMJ Classic Isabelle is my brewery companion today. [emoji173]️[emoji482]


----------



## kateincali

My new favorite: Black Deja Vu Ray


----------



## kateincali

^ that should have been Ray Deja Vu


----------



## kiss_p

Marc Jacobs Stardust Cecilia


----------



## kateincali

Today was Practical Bag Day...F/W 2010 Salome


----------



## kateincali

Turquoise Sweet Punk Clutch


----------



## kateincali

Firebird Stam


----------



## kateincali

Fluorescent Tweed


----------



## kateincali

Paradise Kate


----------



## christij

faith_ann said:


> Turquoise Sweet Punk Clutch
> View attachment 3729959


That blue color! Swoon!


----------



## kateincali

FW15 Black Ray Deja Vu


----------



## kateincali

FW10 Garbo Camille


----------



## chiderai

You sure really do love your bags. Kind of living up to the the name "bag addict". If I may ask what you cleaning method, I have read to much about that and it could be really confusing a times.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Using my mini MbMj Natasha at Legoland.  Love this classic!


----------



## BeachBagGal

HeartMyMJs said:


> Using my mini MbMj Natasha at Legoland.  Love this classic!
> View attachment 3764649



Love this little bag, twin! [emoji3]


----------



## BeachBagGal

My Classic Isabelle for lunch and a day of shopping...


----------



## HeartMyMJs

BeachBagGal said:


> Love this little bag, twin! [emoji3]



Twinsies!!  Yes I love it too!!  So versatile!![emoji173]️


----------



## elisabettaverde

Cherry blossom Baroque from the mid-2000's...I purchased this sweetie brand new just this year from a lady who'd never gotten around to using it.


----------



## msd_bags

elisabettaverde said:


> Cherry blossom Baroque from the mid-2000's...I purchased this sweetie brand new just this year from a lady who'd never gotten around to using it.


I love this!! I have this in XL. Is this L or XL?  If you look at the tag inside the pocket you will find the date.  I think this is from 2013?  I'm not with my bag right now but will check later.


----------



## elisabettaverde

msd_bags said:


> I love this!! I have this in XL. Is this L or XL?  If you look at the tag inside the pocket you will find the date.  I think this is from 2013?  I'm not with my bag right now but will check later.


Hi msd_bags, I believe it's a Large.  I'm out of town so I can't check the tag but I'd love to know the correct date.  I really would like to find an XL in a dark shade like navy or black.  I remember always going to Nordstrom during the mid 2000's to visit and eyeball the Stams being sold at the time that were way out of my budget.


----------



## kateincali

elisabettaverde said:


> Hi msd_bags, I believe it's a Large.  I'm out of town so I can't check the tag but I'd love to know the correct date.  I really would like to find an XL in a dark shade like navy or black.  I remember always going to Nordstrom during the mid 2000's to visit and eyeball the Stams being sold at the time that were way out of my budget.





msd_bags said:


> I love this!! I have this in XL. Is this L or XL?  If you look at the tag inside the pocket you will find the date.  I think this is from 2013?  I'm not with my bag right now but will check later.


It's Resort 2013


----------



## kateincali

Wesley + the black Recruit Paratrooper


----------



## kateincali

Fall 2009 Black Python Embossed Lux Thrash


----------



## msd_bags

1984 in terra cotta at work


----------



## kateincali

msd_bags said:


> 1984 in terra cotta at work
> View attachment 3795931


love this color!


----------



## kateincali

Resort 2006 Orange Sweet Punk Hobo


----------



## shaezie

Hello lovelies, just sharing here, waiting in the bus stop with my MBMJ holdall bag (great for a weekend away) with my maison de beauté marseille rockstud bag and my red hat. And it's sunny and hot here ^-^


----------



## sweetmaus

I recently purchased this bag pre-loved for a great deal. I am so surprised with how buttery the leather is (even more so than my Classic Q Natasha). I'm absolutely in love! Already stalking other pieces from the Too Hot to Handle collection.


----------



## kateincali

Fluo Pink Stam


----------



## kateincali

Flat Stud Gotham again


----------



## momofgirls

faith_ann said:


> Fall 2009 Black Python Embossed Lux Thrash
> View attachment 3795402


Love this


----------



## Yudith Cruz

My Petal to the Metal Natasha crossbody bag in electric blue


----------



## alichelsealyn

jnfrmana said:


> I recently purchased this bag pre-loved for a great deal. I am so surprised with how buttery the leather is (even more so than my Classic Q Natasha). I'm absolutely in love! Already stalking other pieces from the Too Hot to Handle collection.


Omg, does anyone know the style name of this bag? LOVE IT!


----------



## sweetmaus

alichelsealyn said:


> Omg, does anyone know the style name of this bag? LOVE IT!



Hi! I posted this a while ago but I just got the notification to my e-mail  

It is from the Too Hot to Handle collection. I believe this is the same bag. Hope this helps!


----------



## alichelsealyn

jnfrmana said:


> Hi! I posted this a while ago but I just got the notification to my e-mail
> 
> It is from the Too Hot to Handle collection. I believe this is the same bag. Hope this helps!



Looks like it's called the Too Hot to Handle Mini Shopper. Thanks !


----------



## BeachBagGal

My Classic Mini Natasha coming out for the day. Love this soft and yummy leather!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Orvokki said:


> View attachment 3496131
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new bag


This backpack is adorbs! Haven’t seen this style before.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Fitting room selfie from a few weeks ago with my new MJ Mini Incognito. Got it on sale from the Nordy Rack site


----------



## GeorginaLavender




----------



## fleurs

MBMJ Fran


----------



## Silkpearl

GeorginaLavender said:


> View attachment 3979214


Love the birdie! Which bag is this?


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Silkpearl said:


> Love the birdie! Which bag is this?



I’m not a MJ expert, but I think all the birdie ones were a part of the “Petal to the Metal” series.  This is the tote.  I [emoji7][emoji7] the birdies!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

For some MBMJ pop of pink tonite!


----------



## jcnc

BeachBagGal said:


> My Classic Mini Natasha coming out for the day. Love this soft and yummy leather!
> View attachment 3973605


Is the lining the black and white MJ one or the satin one?


----------



## BeachBagGal

jcnc said:


> Is the lining the black and white MJ one or the satin one?



Black and white with the letters.


----------



## jcnc

BeachBagGal said:


> Black and white with the letters.


Aah!! The classic classic .. They are the best. enjoy


----------



## BeachBagGal

jcnc said:


> Aah!! The classic classic .. They are the best. enjoy



Thanks! [emoji3]


----------



## BeachBagGal

jcnc said:


> Aah!! The classic classic .. They are the best. enjoy



Went to a brewery today and saw a girl wearing the same black Natasha I have. Haven’t seen anyone wearing one in awhile. KindA fun to see.


----------



## netter

Marc by Marc Jacobs Petal to the Metal Crossbody.


----------



## kateincali

taking the sweet punk sid out today


----------



## fleurs

My new Q Baby Groovee


----------



## kateincali

on a sweet punk kick this week. almond hobo


----------



## kiss_p

Roxanne


----------



## Selenet

Marc Jacobs Mini Backpack


----------



## jcnc

fleurs said:


> My new Q Baby Groovee
> View attachment 3998223


Pretty color


----------



## netter

At my work desk today; My everyday carry MBMJ mini Natasha, with Kate Spade Jeanne Beacon Court to carry work related stuff.


----------



## fleurs

jcnc said:


> Pretty color



Thank you.


----------



## pianolize

Hi All!
Just found this thread-- carried two MJs this week:  I ADORE these bags!!!


----------



## Selenet

Still loving this backpack. Attached a Longchamp pin to it [emoji4]


----------



## blushes_pink

Finally, got My new mj snapshot.


----------



## JVSXOXO

This is my first Marc Jacobs bag! I was looking for a crossbody bag for my trip to Europe next month and I saw a woman carrying one at an art gallery a couple weeks ago. It didn't take me long to find online and I ended up scoring this one for a steal!


----------



## kateincali

JVSXOXO said:


> This is my first Marc Jacobs bag! I was looking for a crossbody bag for my trip to Europe next month and I saw a woman carrying one at an art gallery a couple weeks ago. It didn't take me long to find online and I ended up scoring this one for a steal!
> 
> View attachment 4045687


it's lovely, congrats! have fun in europe


----------



## JVSXOXO

faith_ann said:


> it's lovely, congrats! have fun in europe


Thanks again for your help authenticating! Only 25 days away. I cannot wait!


----------



## extrastar

My only MJ piece at the moment (used to have several MbMJ bags but wore them out or sold them for various reasons) is this little card case, but I love it and use it every day!


----------



## OsloChic

Love this bag for summer, so sweet and fits a surprising amount!


----------



## Roo1989

My Marc Jacobs collection. I'm currently wearing this zebra strap saddle with Coach's Buster Le Fauve.


----------



## ichan

Little Stam in Bordeaux today


----------



## JVSXOXO

fairyslade said:


> My Marc Jacobs collection. I'm currently wearing this zebra strap saddle with Coach's Buster Le Fauve.


Ah! I just love the zebra strap! Is that from MJ?


----------



## Roo1989

JVSXOXO said:


> Ah! I just love the zebra strap! Is that from MJ?


Yes, it is! It was an impulse buy at the beginning of MJ doing the guitar straps and I knew it was special!
It's very subtle and abstract and instantly makes a casual outfit into something more serious. lol.


----------



## Roo1989

JVSXOXO said:


> Ah! I just love the zebra strap! Is that from MJ?


Oh! I forgot to mention, it's actually calf hair. It's probably a little delicate but worth it.


----------



## JVSXOXO

fairyslade said:


> Yes, it is! It was an impulse buy at the beginning of MJ doing the guitar straps and I knew it was special!
> It's very subtle and abstract and instantly makes a casual outfit into something more serious. lol.





fairyslade said:


> Oh! I forgot to mention, it's actually calf hair. It's probably a little delicate but worth it.



It's beautiful! Calf hair makes me a little nervous though, I haven't pulled the trigger on any bags or accessories with it.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Taking my MBMJ Classic Natasha out for the day. Seems huge after using smaller bags these days as crossbody bags. Lol.


----------



## Wishsong

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Fitting room selfie from a few weeks ago with my new MJ Mini Incognito. Got it on sale from the Nordy Rack site


That MJ looks amazing on you!


----------



## Wishsong

I've been slowly building my Marc Jacobs collection.  These are the ones that I just couldn't let go.


----------



## Luv n bags

My new to me favorite bag.  Studded python embossed Beat Bag.

I love it so much, I have a yellow coming to me tomorrow ![emoji3]


----------



## Luv n bags

Action shot of my fav bag at the moment.  Dare I say I reach for this bag over my Chanel’s each and every time.


----------



## Wishsong

tigertrixie said:


> Action shot of my fav bag at the moment.  Dare I say I reach for this bag over my Chanel’s each and every time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4109797



So true! I reach out for my MJs more than my Chanel!


----------



## Luv n bags

Got my yellow one.  Collection complete!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

sperkylin said:


> That MJ looks amazing on you!


Thank you!!


----------



## netter

BeachBagGal said:


> Taking my MBMJ Classic Natasha out for the day. Seems huge after using smaller bags these days as crossbody bags. Lol.
> View attachment 4103844


I am new to the Natasha line and I just love the classic and mini. Great bags.


----------



## elisabettaverde

Trying to surreptitiously take this bag photo in the courtyard of an arts and crafts village in Sedona, Arizona, but my husband caught me.  Anyway, this lovely item is from the Stam era, and I purchased this pre-loved.


----------



## BeachBagGal

MBMJ Classic Percy. Still love the yummy black pebbled leather on this cutie!


----------



## netter

OsloChic said:


> Love this bag for summer, so sweet and fits a surprising amount!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4077016


I bet - I love bags with a double zip.


----------



## kateincali

My only MBMJ, fuchsia Petal to the Metal Natasha


----------



## netter

faith_ann said:


> My only MBMJ, fuchsia Petal to the Metal Natasha
> 
> View attachment 4196893


If you are going to have only one MBMJ, then this one is IT!


----------



## BeachBagGal

faith_ann said:


> My only MBMJ, fuchsia Petal to the Metal Natasha
> 
> View attachment 4196893



That color! [emoji7] Looks super soft and squishy too.


----------



## elisabettaverde

I don’t care that this bag weighs a TON!!  Still my favorite, a scrumptious gray  Stam with gold trim.  It was a limited edition from Neiman Marcus (another Ebay treasure)!


----------



## netter

[QUOTE="I don’t care that this bag weighs a TON!!  Still my favorite, a scrumptious gray  Stam with gold trim...[/QUOTE]

That is an unusual chain for a stam. Nice timeless treasure. Good purchase.


----------



## elisabettaverde

netter said:


> [QUOTE="I don’t care that this bag weighs a TON!!  Still my favorite, a scrumptious gray  Stam with gold trim...



That is an unusual chain for a stam. Nice timeless treasure. Good purchase.[/QUOTE]

Yes, and I’m trying to figure out a way to use this chain as a loose belt.  It’s so heavy and well-made; I may attach another chain to it.


----------



## netter

elisabettaverde said:


> That is an unusual chain for a stam. Nice timeless treasure. Good purchase.



Yes, and I’m trying to figure out a way to use this chain as a loose belt.  It’s so heavy and well-made; I may attach another chain to it.[/QUOTE]
Great idea - knowing that any adjustments will prohibit resale value. I think that my own stam may win the heavy chain prize. It's a very thick silver chain that i could probably use to pull a vehicle out of the mud with if need be. Mine is the burgundy python embossed star burst. Dangerous Beauty.


----------



## elisabettaverde

netter said:


> Yes, and I’m trying to figure out a way to use this chain as a loose belt.  It’s so heavy and well-made; I may attach another chain to it.


Great idea - knowing that any adjustments will prohibit resale value. I think that my own stam may win the heavy chain prize. It's a very thick silver chain that i could probably use to pull a vehicle out of the mud with if need be. Mine is the burgundy python embossed star burst. Dangerous Beauty.[/QUOTE]
Funny!  I feel like I could carry this chain as a secret ninja-type weapon in my purse.  
Anything I attach won’t be permanent; I can really see this thing looped casually and chic-ly around my waist to set off some fabulous outfit.


----------



## netter

elisabettaverde said:


> Great idea - knowing that any adjustments will prohibit resale value. I think that my own stam may win the heavy chain prize. It's a very thick silver chain that i could probably use to pull a vehicle out of the mud with if need be. Mine is the burgundy python embossed star burst. Dangerous Beauty.


Funny!  I feel like I could carry this chain as a secret ninja-type weapon in my purse.
Anything I attach won’t be permanent; I can really see this thing looped casually and chic-ly around my waist to set off some fabulous outfit.[/QUOTE]
Something is going wrong in these specific replies in this conversation. The generator may have a glitch, as elisa's quoted reply is really netter's (my own) reply. Better not to use "quote" in this conversation, as it is pretty messed up already.


----------



## elisabettaverde

You’re right, I see that now.


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Me and my current absolute favorite bag at the moment MJ Snapshot


----------



## jbags07

I’ve recently acquired several MJ bags, they aren’t the higher end MBMJ bags, but I just love them! They are the perfect crossbody bag, very functional, and the leather is beautiful too. The 2 colorblocked were my first, from Nordstrom Rack. And my Softshot 21 just arrived this week from Forzieri.


----------



## Roo1989

* “I like people who have a sense of individuality. I love expression and anything awkward and imperfect, because that’s natural and that’s real.” *

― Marc Jacobs


----------



## vzamwrati

Thanks! Zipper detail is cute and opens in both directions!


----------



## all7s

Cuuuuuuuute!!! Love those photos fairyslade! How has that embossed heart wallet held up for you? I’ve always wanted one but i’ve seen a lot of complaints around the internet about how the zipper functioning.

Love the nomad with zebra strap too!


----------



## Roo1989

Aw, Thank you!!!

Well, the zipper always works super smoothly for me. No problems there.
Sometimes it can take a minute to get my cards and my phone out, that's all.
I love the cool, tactile feel of the hearts in my hand. I have to mention that. Lol.


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

JVSXOXO said:


> This is my first Marc Jacobs bag! I was looking for a crossbody bag for my trip to Europe next month and I saw a woman carrying one at an art gallery a couple weeks ago. It didn't take me long to find online and I ended up scoring this one for a steal!
> 
> View attachment 4045687


I love it! Congratulations!


----------



## JVSXOXO

BaguetteBlonde said:


> I love it! Congratulations!


Thanks! I actually just found the smaller version of it and I'm in love all over again! I love the thick leather but it gets a little heavy so I'm downsizing. Trying to sell it now but no bites yet.


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

JVSXOXO said:


> Thanks! I actually just found the smaller version of it and I'm in love all over again! I love the thick leather but it gets a little heavy so I'm downsizing. Trying to sell it now but no bites yet.
> 
> View attachment 4358553



GORGEOUS


----------



## JVSXOXO

Taking this baby out for the first time!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Nabbed this cutie on Poshmark for under $100! Excuse my attire; it’s a chill day.

 I like that this bag has several D-rings... you can carry it a few different ways.


----------



## pianolize

Hi All! 
This is such an old bag but I love it so much every time I drag it out of my closet:


----------



## new.old.bag

pianolize said:


> Hi All!
> This is such an old bag but I love it so much every time I drag it out of my closet:
> 
> View attachment 4373332


I love it. That’s a forever bag if I ever saw one.


----------



## pianolize

new.old.bag said:


> I love it. That’s a forever bag if I ever saw one.


I so appreciate your comment, since that's EXACTLY what i think!


----------



## elisabettaverde

My lovely Large Single in Cherry Blossom, (I believe), amongst the spring flowers at a nature preserve.


----------



## BB8

Chaperoning for school field trip.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

_I don't think you're ready for this jelly!_ Introducing my new jelly snapshot!


----------



## JVSXOXO




----------



## netter

pianolize said:


> Hi All!
> This is such an old bag but I love it so much every time I drag it out of my closet:
> 
> View attachment 4373332


Since reaching handbag peace, all of my handbags fit the "old bag" category. The longer I have them the more I love them. I love your handbag Because it is an "old bag." Your vibes are right there, and that is what I love most about it. Why else would I carry my old handbags if not to love them long term.


----------



## Antonia

My yellow Stam!


----------



## lilapot

BalenciagaKitte said:


> _I don't think you're ready for this jelly!_ Introducing my new jelly snapshot!
> View attachment 4446716




THIS photo just brightened my otherwise gloomy day and your caption made me laugh out loud (and am all by myself!)


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

lilapot said:


> THIS photo just brightened my otherwise gloomy day and your caption made me laugh out loud (and am all by myself!)


Aw thanks! I am a sucker for all things jelly: jelly sandals and jelly nail polish included! squish squishy


----------



## TraGiv

Today’s passenger is my pop of color. Love it!


----------



## elisabettaverde

Little Stam in Flamingo - this size is perfection.  
I’ve sold two of my large Stams and now I’m on the hunt for any of these little guys still hanging around in the MJ universe. 
But on to important things: Cheesecake Factory’s half off sale July 30th featuring their Very Cherry Ghirardelli and 30th Anniversary flavors.


----------



## JVSXOXO

I’m supposed to be on Ban Island but I bought this snapshot wallet on chain. No regrets!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

JVSXOXO said:


> I’m supposed to be on Ban Island but I bought this snapshot wallet on chain. No regrets!
> View attachment 4520846



So cute! Looks like it can be easily dressed up or down.


----------



## JVSXOXO

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> So cute! Looks like it can be easily dressed up or down.


Thanks! I completely agree.


----------



## netter

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4303672
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve recently acquired several MJ bags, they aren’t the higher end MBMJ bags, but I just love them! They are the perfect crossbody bag, very functional, and the leather is beautiful too. The 2 colorblocked were my first, from Nordstrom Rack. And my Softshot 21 just arrived this week from Forzieri.


I am glad that I am not the only one that buys multiple MJ handbags of the same style. I want to show my MJ and MBM collection too.


----------



## elisabettaverde

Still shiny, still supple...the iconic Stam.


----------



## IntheOcean

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 4535906
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still shiny, still supple...the iconic Stam.


Oh, it's so lovely!


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Not a Marc Jacobs bag . . . a Marc Jacobs accessory strap. . . . . perfect addition to my Prada Cahier!


----------



## netter

FrenchBulldog said:


> Not a Marc Jacobs bag . . . a Marc Jacobs accessory strap. . . . . perfect addition to my Prada Cahier!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4542138


Great Idea! Looks very cool.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

FrenchBulldog said:


> Not a Marc Jacobs bag . . . a Marc Jacobs accessory strap. . . . . perfect addition to my Prada Cahier!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4542138



Cute! I want one of the MJ straps too! I feel a little guilty about spending close to $100 for a bag strap though, lol


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Finally brought my new baby out today. Took a couple quick shots after a long day at work.


----------



## FrenchBulldog

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Cute! I want one of the MJ straps too! I feel a little guilty about spending close to $100 for a bag strap though, lol


Compared to Prada wanting $400+ for a strap, I was tickled to find this one. The original strap on the Cahier is gorgeous but makes the bag super heavy.  I say go for it


----------



## inkfade

I also recently bought a MJ strap, my first item from this brand. It is the yellow warning strap. I paired it with my Coach Nomad in burnished saddle and love it! It is amazing quality, I'm surprised how surprised I am by it lol.



Featuring my curious kitty, Lucy






The small lettering has a raised, slightly rubbery feel. And the strap can be extended quite long, which I'm glad for. I'm on the taller side and like my bags to hang at or right below my hip.


----------



## netter

inkfade said:


> I also recently bought a MJ strap, my first item from this brand. It is the yellow warning strap. I paired it with my Coach Nomad in burnished saddle and love it! It is amazing quality, I'm surprised how surprised I am by it lol.
> 
> View attachment 4543792
> 
> Featuring my curious kitty, Lucy
> 
> View attachment 4543793
> 
> View attachment 4543794
> 
> 
> The small lettering has a raised, slightly rubbery feel. And the strap can be extended quite long, which I'm glad for. I'm on the taller side and like my bags to hang at or right below my hip.


This strap is hilarious! "We do not know the first thing about safety." Right on.


----------



## inkfade

netter said:


> This strap is hilarious! "We do not know a thing about safety." Right on.



I do really like the cheekiness of it


----------



## netter

inkfade said:


> I do really like the cheekiness of it


Cheeky is the word for Marc Jacobs Spring-Summer 2020 fashion show - he is hilarious!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

inkfade said:


> I also recently bought a MJ strap, my first item from this brand. It is the yellow warning strap. I paired it with my Coach Nomad in burnished saddle and love it! It is amazing quality, I'm surprised how surprised I am by it lol.
> 
> View attachment 4543792
> 
> Featuring my curious kitty, Lucy
> 
> View attachment 4543793
> 
> View attachment 4543794
> 
> 
> The small lettering has a raised, slightly rubbery feel. And the strap can be extended quite long, which I'm glad for. I'm on the taller side and like my bags to hang at or right below my hip.



Oooooh! That’s the strap I want!!! So glad to know it works for a fellow tall gal


----------



## inkfade

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Oooooh! That’s the strap I want!!! So glad to know it works for a fellow tall gal



It's a perfect size if you're tall. Unfortunately, straps are a big factor in whether I purchase bags anymore, because I can't wear them if they sit right below my boob. So always on the lookout for a nice long strap.


----------



## jblended

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> View attachment 4543198
> View attachment 4543199
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally brought my new baby out today. Took a couple quick shots after a long day at work.


I liked this bag when you did your reveal, but I absolutely LOVE it now that I've seen the mod shots!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

jblended said:


> I liked this bag when you did your reveal, but I absolutely LOVE it now that I've seen the mod shots!



Thanks so much!


----------



## JoeDelRey

Are MJBMJ bags allowed in this thread?


----------



## RueMonge

JoeDelRey said:


> Are MJBMJ bags allowed in this thread?


Absolutely!


----------



## sexycombover

Finally took this out of the vault again. Forgot how beautiful this bag is. Almost decided to sell it, but after taking it out, I changed my mind.


----------



## sdkitty

sexycombover said:


> Finally took this out of the vault again. Forgot how beautiful this bag is. Almost decided to sell it, but after taking it out, I changed my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4575035
> View attachment 4575036


what style is this?  pretty


----------



## sexycombover

sdkitty said:


> what style is this?  pretty


I think it's the Duffy Courtney from Spring 2009, but some sort of special edition (the regular one doesnt have the petals and extra leather ribbons). I bought it off Faith on tpf many years ago and for some reason didn't really use her even though she's gorgeous. In my opinion, MJ bags were at their peak 2007 to 2009. All my favourite bags were during that time. And given the chance, I'd still pick up some more Memphis,  paradise, or st Mark's pieces.


----------



## sdkitty

sexycombover said:


> I think it's the Duffy Courtney from Spring 2009, but some sort of special edition (the regular one doesnt have the petals and extra leather ribbons). I bought it off Faith on tpf many years ago and for some reason didn't really use her even though she's gorgeous. In my opinion, MJ bags were at their peak 2007 to 2009. All my favourite bags were during that time. And given the chance, I'd still pick up some more Memphis,  paradise, or st Mark's pieces.


I know
I got a black Blake several months ago....maybe paid a bit too much for it but black ones seem to fetch better prices and it was in excellent condition


----------



## Saadia77

JVSXOXO said:


> This is my first Marc Jacobs bag! I was looking for a crossbody bag for my trip to Europe next month and I saw a woman carrying one at an art gallery a couple weeks ago. It didn't take me long to find online and I ended up scoring this one for a steal!
> 
> View attachment 4045687


I love your shoes here! where are they from?


----------



## JVSXOXO

Saadia77 said:


> I love your shoes here! where are they from?


Thanks! They're an Anne Klein sport sandal that I found at DSW. I liked them in the pictures but not on me and ended up returning them lol


----------



## netter

Were there ever PTTM handbags in lighter Blues besides navy/dark blue?
Were there ever PTTM handbags in Greens?
I think that I may own most of the colours in this handbag, but have never seen any blues or greens. 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Phoenix0001

I treated myself to a little something from the last sale.


----------



## IntheOcean

Phoenix0001 said:


> I treated myself to a little something from the last sale.


What a pretty shade of blue! Congrats!


----------



## Phoenix0001

IntheOcean said:


> What a pretty shade of blue! Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## inkfade

Mini tag tote with Coach bag charm


----------



## inkfade

Same bag (mini tag tote), different Coach charm


----------



## fettfleck

My still pretty MJ Multipocket in icy black. I love the still shiny thick leather! Do you still have icy pieces? I still have a stam, a little stam and the Venetia besides the MP.


----------



## Twirlybird@books

my new to me Marc Jacobs Stam in Bronze Copper. got her for a steal on $100 at consignment.


----------



## Twirlybird@books

fettfleck said:


> My still pretty MJ Multipocket in icy black. I love the still shiny thick leather! Do you still have icy pieces? I still have a stam, a little stam and the Venetia besides the MP.
> 
> View attachment 4710289
> View attachment 4710291


So Pretty ! I just got a used Stam in metallic leather. not sure of its Icy leather.


----------



## sherrylynn

fettfleck said:


> My still pretty MJ Multipocket in icy black. I love the still shiny thick leather! Do you still have icy pieces? I still have a stam, a little stam and the Venetia besides the MP.
> 
> View attachment 4710289
> View attachment 4710291


Your bag look fabulous!!!
I love the old MJ styles!


----------



## sdkitty

Twirlybird@books said:


> my new to me Marc Jacobs Stam in Bronze Copper. got her for a steal on $100 at consignment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4710688


great find....looks black in pic.....conditon VG?


----------



## Twirlybird@books

sdkitty said:


> great find....looks black in pic.....conditon VG?


Hi thank you. I found it on Thredup. condition is pretty good. the handles are a little worn with fading, and a few pen marks inside other than that really good condition the body of the bag looks new. I did clean it and weatherproof it with the Frye waterproofing balm so it has a nice shine to the leather.


----------



## sdkitty

Twirlybird@books said:


> Hi thank you. I found it on Thredup. condition is pretty good. the handles are a little worn with fading, and a few pen marks inside other than that really good condition the body of the bag looks new. I did clean it and weatherproof it with the Frye waterproofing balm so it has a nice shine to the leather.


yay
enjoy


----------



## shesaiddestroy

My marc by Marc Jacobs bag from 2010!


----------



## IntheOcean

shesaiddestroy said:


> My marc by Marc Jacobs bag from 2010!


Nice bag! I really like the details on the strap.


----------



## llaga22

Single!


----------



## IntheOcean

llaga22 said:


> Single!


Super pretty and the color is just perfect for spring


----------



## Margaretta

kiss_p said:


> Roxanne
> View attachment 4000303


beautiful!!


----------



## Margaretta

My first designer bag, Marc Jacobs Snapshot in Airbrushed
Got it last week
The color may look a bit off in camera, but it's really beautiful in person


----------



## IntheOcean

Margaretta said:


> My first designer bag, Marc Jacobs Snapshot in Airbrushed
> Got it last week
> The color may look a bit off in camera, but it's really beautiful in person
> 
> View attachment 4770635


Stunning Snapshot! Great choice for a first designer bag, IMO


----------



## Margaretta

IntheOcean said:


> Stunning Snapshot! Great choice for a first designer bag, IMO


Thank you so much


----------



## Twirlybird@books

Margaretta said:


> My first designer bag, Marc Jacobs Snapshot in Airbrushed
> Got it last week
> The color may look a bit off in camera, but it's really beautiful in person
> 
> View attachment 4770635


what a cool little bag!! I love Marc Jacobs. I wish I could get a tiny bag like that but I carry to much stuff. My Stam bags are considered "small" bags for me. Congrats on what I hope is the first of many design bags ( well maybe not many, moderation is important) they are so much fun to collect.


----------



## winter_knight

inkfade said:


> I also recently bought a MJ strap, my first item from this brand. It is the yellow warning strap. I paired it with my Coach Nomad in burnished saddle and love it! It is amazing quality, I'm surprised how surprised I am by it lol.
> 
> View attachment 4543792
> 
> Featuring my curious kitty, Lucy
> 
> View attachment 4543793
> 
> View attachment 4543794
> 
> 
> The small lettering has a raised, slightly rubbery feel. And the strap can be extended quite long, which I'm glad for. I'm on the taller side and like my bags to hang at or right below my hip.


I also picked up that strap from Nordstrom. It is one of my favorite pieces to pair with other bags. I wore it last winter with a navy blue jacket and even men noticed it. And I work with guys that don't notice fashion, haha.


----------



## Margaretta

Twirlybird@books said:


> what a cool little bag!! I love Marc Jacobs. I wish I could get a tiny bag like that but I carry to much stuff. My Stam bags are considered "small" bags for me. Congrats on what I hope is the first of many design bags ( well maybe not many, moderation is important) they are so much fun to collect.


Thank you! Yes, I think I made a good start with this one
Stam is also what I consider a daily basis bag too


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

My Mini Grind Tote and Box Top Zip Wallet yesterday evening. Went out with hubby for the first time since lockdown (to a beer garden.) We’re only comfortable eating out with others in an outside environment at this point... they had touchless ordering via a phone app with menus, which I think is genius. You had to wear your mask whenever you ventured away from your party’s table, which I also appreciated.


----------



## samfalstaff

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> My Mini Grind Tote and Box Top Zip Wallet yesterday evening. Went out with hubby for the first time since lockdown (to a beer garden.) We’re only comfortable eating out with others in an outside environment at this point... they had touchless ordering via a phone app with menus, which I think is genius. You had to wear your mask whenever you ventured away from your party’s table, which I also appreciated.
> View attachment 4791487


Love this photo! The beige (I think), black (or navy), and gold all go so well together!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

samfalstaff said:


> Love this photo! The beige (I think), black (or navy), and gold all go so well together!



Thank you! The wallet is a muted gold, lol; the color doesn’t photograph well. The bag is black.


----------



## JoeDelRey

Currently using the small Tote Bag, but it’s getting pretty crowded so I purchased the larger size in black as well


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

First time posting here. I’m a big fan of MJ straps for my LVs! Just got a new mint one to join my beloved gold/camo strap. Their quality is absolutely amazing! I love the bright gold threading woven into both


----------



## Margaretta

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> First time posting here. I’m a big fan of MJ straps for my LVs! Just got a new mint one to join my beloved gold/camo strap. Their quality is absolutely amazing! I love the bright gold threading woven into both
> View attachment 4829084
> View attachment 4829085
> View attachment 4829086


beaufiful pairs!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Margaretta said:


> beaufiful pairs!


Thank you! Happy Wednesday


----------



## moissydan98

words can describe how much i love this necklace


----------



## SakuraSakura

Marc by Marc Jacobs Black Mini Natasha


----------



## samfalstaff

SakuraSakura said:


> Marc by Marc Jacobs Black Mini Natasha


A classic!


----------



## Andrea08012504

Hi, 
Is this kind of strap, like a belt, normal for MJ Soft shot 21? I've only seen that strap on Farfetch, but I bought mine on LVR..Is it a new collection or what?


----------



## harrypaws

Andrea08012504 said:


> Hi,
> Is this kind of strap, like a belt, normal for MJ Soft shot 21? I've only seen that strap on Farfetch, but I bought mine on LVR..Is it a new collection or what?


That strap is the normal one for the softshot it’s been the same since they introduced the style.


----------



## Andrea08012504

harrypaws said:


> That strap is the normal one for the softshot it’s been the same since they introduced the style.


It's not, usually they have this kind of strap (the lenght part is different), that confused me..


----------



## harrypaws

Andrea08012504 said:


> It's not, usually they have this kind of strap (the lenght part is different), that confused me..


Apologies I didn’t clock the difference I was focused on the loops.


----------



## rachelpeng2020

* 
The Marc Jcobs Snapshot DTM Camera Bag goes well with my all style!*


----------



## harrypaws

Has anyone seen the new softshot 17 in person. I’m wondering how much smaller it is than the 21.
I like that it only has one zipper.


----------



## deii

Gonna wear this cutie for the first time today


----------



## AmelieH

pianolize said:


> Hi All!
> This is such an old bag but I love it so much every time I drag it out of my closet:
> 
> View attachment 4373332


I have a Stam in the same colour way and love it.


----------



## JenJBS

The Soiree.


----------



## AmelieH

fettfleck said:


> My still pretty MJ Multipocket in icy black. I love the still shiny thick leather! Do you still have icy pieces? I still have a stam, a little stam and the Venetia besides the MP.
> 
> View attachment 4710289
> View attachment 4710291


I used to have this bag but I sold it because it was too heavy for me. I love the icy leather, it 's amazing! Almost like Caviar leather from Chanel but more durable


----------



## Roo1989

Marc Jacobs Recruit Bauletto


----------



## JoeDelRey

Today I’m carrying my DTM backpack that I love so much


----------



## moissydan98

love that color!!


----------



## moissydan98

JoeDelRey said:


> Today I’m carrying my DTM backpack that I love so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4978718


love that color!!


----------



## JoeDelRey

daniellainez67 said:


> love that color!!


Thank you


----------



## beachbabe90

My brunch companion


----------



## micbbg

Margaretta said:


> Thank you so much


i also got this as my first designer bag!!


----------



## micbbg

deii said:


> Gonna wear this cutie for the first time today


Gorg!!!! Lovely color


----------



## micbbg

Phoenix0001 said:


> I treated myself to a little something from the last sale.


Love


----------



## micbbg

BalenciagaKitte said:


> _I don't think you're ready for this jelly!_ Introducing my new jelly snapshot!
> View attachment 4446716


Omyyyyy that is so cute


----------



## Jktgal

Her first trip out in ..... 2 years? Baby's enjoying the sun....


----------



## Margaretta

micbbg said:


> i also got this as my first designer bag!!


Congratulations! Now we’re twins 
Hope you enjoy it much as I do


----------



## smittykitty306

I’ve been enjoying my Natasha lately. The Blush color seems appropriate for Spring/Summer.


----------



## AmelieH

smittykitty306 said:


> I’ve been enjoying my Natasha lately. The Blush color seems appropriate for Spring/Summer.


It 's a gorgeous colour. I love the silvertone hardware. I have one in red.


----------



## smittykitty306

AmelieH said:


> It 's a gorgeous colour. I love the silvertone hardware. I have one in red.


Thank you!  I also have a hillier hobo in blush!  I’d love to see your red.


----------



## netter

smittykitty306 said:


> I’ve been enjoying my Natasha lately. The Blush color seems appropriate for Spring/Summer.


Hey, there's that Natasha handbag that I love. I have a whole bunch of those in my collection.


----------



## smittykitty306

netter said:


> Hey, there's that Natasha handbag that I love. I have a whole bunch of those in my collection.



i would love to see your collection!  I have three large and one mini. I’ve been dying for a Natasha in blush for a while and just found this one on Posh. Now I’m on the hunt for a Natasha in Cardamom.


----------



## netter

smittykitty306 said:


> i would love to see your collection!  I have three large and one mini.


I have the small Natasha in cement, cordovan and black. The large Natashas are in cordovan and salmon.

During my Marc Jacobs buying period I managed to collect 12 regular size Natasha, Petal to the Metal, and one pouch version of the Petal to the Metal crossbody in black.

Yah, I know, a little crazy for the Natasha. But, they work for my needs and lifestyle. Thanks for the memories! Yours looks great.


----------



## Glttglam

Just got the Marc Jacobs the Tag Tote 27 in brook blue, which is also my very first Marc Jacobs


----------



## missconvy

Small traveler tote. My samorga organizer for my speedy 30 fits perfectly


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into the Tag Tote 27 in brook blue for the first time


----------



## amberquamme

Perforated softbox bag  my first Marc Jacobs.


----------



## missconvy

amberquamme said:


> Perforated softbox bag  my first Marc Jacobs.


I was just looking at this. How do you like it? Is it easy to get things out of?


----------



## amberquamme

missconvy said:


> I was just looking at this. How do you like it? Is it easy to get things out of?


Hi there! I'm going to take it out into the wild today to test out the functionality so I'll get back to you later today on it! I was kind oworried because it seems the zippers are somewhat short, but they are definitely  big enough for me to get my hand into and out of.
I will say it carries a lot of stuff! The inside divider is very maliable you can almost shift it to make whichever side bigger to suit your needs. I did put a super tiny organizer in there (I'll attach a pic) and that seemed to really help with the space.
In the back pocket I was able to get my organizer, which has my lipglosses, perfume, hair ties, compact, work keycard and a zip pocket for change. It also has a medical box filled with first aid stuff, a sewing kit and sunscreen. In the front pocket I have my more everyday things like phone, keys, AirPods, cardcase wallet in the lining pocket and sunglasses. 
hope this helps somewhat!
The rubber handle seems to attract a lot of hair so that's definitely something to keep in mind. I like the wrapped looked so that didn't bother me too much. It's super easy to wrap because of the hardware connecting the handle. I included a pic of it wrapped too. 

here's the link to the organizer! Highly recommend! It also helps to kind of push and keep that maliable inside divider into place. The size I got is miniature. It may fit a size bigger but I liked the extra room on the side for other stuff.



			https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B08G44JQT1?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title


----------



## missconvy

amberquamme said:


> Hi there! I'm going to take it out into the wild today to test out the functionality so I'll get back to you later today on it! I was kind oworried because it seems the zippers are somewhat short, but they are definitely  big enough for me to get my hand into and out of.
> I will say it carries a lot of stuff! The inside divider is very maliable you can almost shift it to make whichever side bigger to suit your needs. I did put a super tiny organizer in there (I'll attach a pic) and that seemed to really help with the space.
> In the back pocket I was able to get my organizer, which has my lipglosses, perfume, hair ties, compact, work keycard and a zip pocket for change. It also has a medical box filled with first aid stuff, a sewing kit and sunscreen. In the front pocket I have my more everyday things like phone, keys, AirPods, cardcase wallet in the lining pocket and sunglasses.
> hope this helps somewhat!
> The rubber handle seems to attract a lot of hair so that's definitely something to keep in mind. I like the wrapped looked so that didn't bother me too much. It's super easy to wrap because of the hardware connecting the handle. I included a pic of it wrapped too.
> 
> here's the link to the organizer! Highly recommend! It also helps to kind of push and keep that maliable inside divider into place. The size I got is miniature. It may fit a size bigger but I liked the extra room on the side for other stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B08G44JQT1?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146545
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146556
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146559


Wow, thank you for this! I love organizers!


----------



## maxww

I found an older MJ bag in the closet. I was Inspired by how some of the LV fans turn their toiletry 26 to look like a Coussin. So I added a guitar strap and wear the bag backwards, with the chunky gold chain handle hanging in the front. The effect is decent and breathes a new life into this old girl!


----------



## BeachBagGal

An oldie, but a goodie. Still love how soft this leather is! ❤️


----------



## JenJBS

BeachBagGal said:


> An oldie, but a goodie. Still love how soft this leather is! ❤
> View attachment 5176794



Is it a Percy?


----------



## BeachBagGal

JenJBS said:


> Is it a Percy?


Yes. The Classic Percy.


----------



## JenJBS

BeachBagGal said:


> Yes. The Classic Percy.



Such a great style!   I have two of them...


----------



## BeachBagGal

JenJBS said:


> Such a great style!   I have two of them...


I agree!


----------



## Yuki85

Family portrait  the leather version arrived today! My justification to keep it is: I need to have all versions of the tote bag…


----------



## sdkitty

taking Blake out today....haven't seen much action here on OS Collection bags


----------



## baghabitz34

Yuki85 said:


> Family portrait  the leather version arrived today! My justification to keep it is: I need to have all versions of the tote bag…


Nice! I just bought the brown one too, such a great color.


----------



## Yuki85

Right?? the color is soo nice...


----------



## JenJBS

This Pretty...


----------



## iloveelmo

I am CRAZY in love with this bag and I don’t understand……
I’m a die hard LV girl for 24 years and then this rogue came in to my life……
Does than I’m cheating on Mr Vuitton?


----------



## missconvy

iloveelmo said:


> I am CRAZY in love with this bag and I don’t understand……
> I’m a die hard LV girl for 24 years and then this rogue came in to my life……
> Does than I’m cheating on Mr Vuitton?


I felt the same way! I have two neverfulls that I was planning on taking one on an upcoming plane trip and now I’m like maybe the traveler would be better?!


----------



## Dawn

sdkitty said:


> taking Blake out today....haven't seen much action here on OS Collection bags
> View attachment 5181853


so good to see you  And that Blake is gorgeous!
Over the years I have been stalking online resellers for collection bags because they are so cheap now but the leather is SOOO good! Seriously, paying less than $100 for an MJ collection bag is such a steal. He may not be the It Guy anymore but quality is quality!  One of my fave bags to this day is the xbody cammie!


----------



## Dawn

maxww said:


> I found an older MJ bag in the closet. I was Inspired by how some of the LV fans turn their toiletry 26 to look like a Coussin. So I added a guitar strap and wear the bag backwards, with the chunky gold chain handle hanging in the front. The effect is decent and breathes a new life into this old girl!


GENIUS! Seriously!!


----------



## sdkitty

Dawn said:


> so good to see you  And that Blake is gorgeous!
> Over the years I have been stalking online resellers for collection bags because they are so cheap now but the leather is SOOO good! Seriously, paying less than $100 for an MJ collection bag is such a steal. He may not be the It Guy anymore but quality is quality!  One of my fave bags to this day is the xbody cammie!


price were higher when I got my Blake than now but still a lot less than full retail


----------



## Dawn

Yuki85 said:


> Family portrait  the leather version arrived today! My justification to keep it is: I need to have all versions of the tote bag…


I just ordered the Small black leather one and am so excited for it to arrive.  Your pics helped me decide! LOL


----------



## Yuki85

Dawn said:


> I just ordered the Small black leather one and am so excited for it to arrive.  Your pics helped me decide! LOL



You won’t regret! Small is the perfect size!!!


----------



## maxww

Dawn said:


> GENIUS! Seriously!!


I love the quality of the older MJ quilted bags. I put a handle on my baby Stam and a  guitar strap on the mini Cecilia to jazz them up a bit. These are classics that I would always treasure!


----------



## sdkitty

maxww said:


> I love the quality of the older MJ quilted bags. I put a handle on my baby Stam and a  guitar strap on the mini Cecilia to jazz them up a bit. These are classics that I would always treasure!


yes, unfortunately they don't make them like that anymore


----------



## Dawn

maxww said:


> I love the quality of the older MJ quilted bags. I put a handle on my baby Stam and a  guitar strap on the mini Cecilia to jazz them up a bit. These are classics that I would always treasure!


I love this so much.looks so good!


----------



## Dawn

Yuki85 said:


> You won’t regret! Small is the perfect size!!!


Mannnnnn i love it so much but it's just too big for me. It would be great as a diaper bag if I needed one or if I went into an office every day. But since I work from home and my kids are long past the diaper stage (thank god), it's just too much bag as a xbody. HOWEVER!! I did just order the canvas large tote and am super psyched for it! I love how fun they are! The mini in leather is still on my radar too


----------



## Yuki85

Dawn said:


> Mannnnnn i love it so much but it's just too big for me. It would be great as a diaper bag if I needed one or if I went into an office every day. But since I work from home and my kids are long past the diaper stage (thank god), it's just too much bag as a xbody. HOWEVER!! I did just order the canvas large tote and am super psyched for it! I love how fun they are! The mini in leather is still on my radar too



The bag is too big if you work from home and dont need to take your kitchen sink with you. Since July I am back to my office (no more from home (although the infection cases are still crazy high) I have been using it everyday. The small size is good as a work bag but in you case, maybe the mini is just sufficient.


----------



## Dawn

Yuki85 said:


> The bag is too big if you work from home and dont need to take your kitchen sink with you. Since July I am back to my office (no more from home (although the infection cases are still crazy high) I have been using it everyday. The small size is good as a work bag but in you case, maybe the mini is just sufficient.


Yes I can imagine how awesome it is as a work bag!  The large canvas tote is really awesome and I'm glad I got it. I'll have to keep my eyes peeled for the mini leather on sale!


----------



## maxww

I am rocking a pair of MJ Robert Jennifer bags. They are easily the most beautiful bags that I’ve seen. The design is meticulously detailed. Each corner of the diamonds is painted with contrasting metallic paint.


----------



## Jktgal

maxww said:


> I found an older MJ bag in the closet. I was Inspired by how some of the LV fans turn their toiletry 26 to look like a Coussin. So I added a guitar strap and wear the bag backwards, with the chunky gold chain handle hanging in the front. The effect is decent and breathes a new life into this old girl!


This is what I've done with my bag, too! Actually, I didn''t know the name but I got it off of TRR for under $100, too (well it was about $150 when it reached me but still a steal for the quality!). I was looking for the icy leather bags, and this is definitely it. I can understand now all the hype about this leather. Funny that TRR listed it as 'patent' leather. This bag is going on 15 years old and my goodness it will probably outlast me.


----------



## maxww

Jktgal said:


> This is what I've done with my bag, too! Actually, I didn''t know the name but I got it off of TRR for under $100, too (well it was about $150 when it reached me but still a steal for the quality!). I was looking for the icy leather bags, and this is definitely it. I can understand now all the hype about this leather. Funny that TRR listed it as 'patent' leather. This bag is going on 15 years old and my goodness it will probably outlast me.
> 
> View attachment 5218945


Great find! These high quality MJ bags are such a steal. The timeless design is still relevant today and I have been stocking up too!


----------



## Jktgal

@maxww I've been slowly collecting for the past few years and on the one hand, it would be good if not many people know so we can keep them for ourselves but on the other hand it's hard not to share these finds.  
But TPF has been such a great resource for sleuthing that I feel gotta give back even if sparingly 

It's curious but knowing I could buy any of the current bags at a fraction of the price, in great condition, 5-10 years down the road is making me (almost) lose interest in current offerings.


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into the Tag Tote 27 in brook blue.


----------



## baghabitz34

New cement color, obsessed!


----------



## beachbabe90

Loving my snapshot camera bag


----------



## Coach Superfan

Jktgal said:


> This is what I've done with my bag, too! Actually, I didn''t know the name but I got it off of TRR for under $100, too (well it was about $150 when it reached me but still a steal for the quality!). I was looking for the icy leather bags, and this is definitely it. I can understand now all the hype about this leather. Funny that TRR listed it as 'patent' leather. This bag is going on 15 years old and my goodness it will probably outlast me.
> 
> View attachment 5218945


I think this one is the Quilted Hobo? It has the two pockets on the other side, correct? I've never gotten my hands on the icy leather. Great idea to fashion a bag similar to the Coussin without the crazy price!


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched in my new mini grind tote in almond multi


----------



## qiqiguaiguai8

baghabitz34 said:


> New cement color, obsessed!
> View attachment 5241431



I love this color. There's almost a taupe quality to the gray.


----------



## baghabitz34

qiqiguaiguai8 said:


> I love this color. There's almost a taupe quality to the gray.


The color is hard photograph. It is definitely a taupe/grey color.


----------



## toujours*chic

baghabitz34 said:


> The color is hard photograph. It is definitely a taupe/grey color.


So torn between this and the Argon Oil but finally chose this cement in the small rather than mini (have red mini). I am more of a cool neutral. Hoping it is not too heavy otherwise it may go back. I have several guitar straps- maybe that will help with weight distribution.

Reminds me of Hermes etoupe cw based on photos. Glad to hear you like yours!


----------



## baghabitz34

toujours*chic said:


> So torn between this and the Argon Oil but finally chose this cement in the small rather than mini (have red mini). I am more of a cool neutral. Hoping it is not too heavy otherwise it may go back. I have several guitar straps- maybe that will help with weight distribution.
> 
> Reminds me of Hermes etoupe cw based on photos. Glad to hear you like yours!


Guitar straps definitely help with weight distribution. Whenever I carry my leather MJ totes, I use a guitar strap.


----------



## lovebramila

baghabitz34 said:


> New cement color, obsessed!
> View attachment 5241431


So beautiful! I recently got the mini tote in twine but I think if I had seen this one I would've picked it instead.


----------



## toujours*chic

Are there usually Black Friday deals on MJ website?


----------



## lovebramila

Mini tote in twine at work today.


----------



## Jktgal

Coach Superfan said:


> I think this one is the Quilted Hobo? It has the two pockets on the other side, correct? I've never gotten my hands on the icy leather. Great idea to fashion a bag similar to the Coussin without the crazy price!


Yes, two pockets on one side and one pocket each on the sides, so 4 pockets.


----------



## JenJBS

Carrying The Soiree to grandma's for Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## baghabitz34

toujours*chic said:


> Are there usually Black Friday deals on MJ website?


Farfetch has 30% off some items. There are some MJ bags included.


----------



## elee12

baghabitz34 said:


> Farfetch has 30% off some items. There are some MJ bags included.



I found the beige leather mini tote with the 30% off & free shipping on the site in the last 7 hours of the Farfetch sale…and totally impulse bought it. Came out to around $282 with tax, but still seems like a steal for an all leather bag. I can’t wait to get it and see it in person!!


----------



## elee12

Received this mini leather traveler and it’s beautiful…but the right handle where the “s” is for “Jacobs” looks a bit misaligned. Not a big deal, or should I return/exchange?


----------



## foreverandtoday

During Comic-Con


----------



## Glttglam

Been using my mini Grind tote in almond multi.


----------



## baghabitz34

Soon to be in action at Target. Happy Friday!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

baghabitz34 said:


> New cement color, obsessed!
> View attachment 5241431



Oh wow, it looks grey in the photo! Love it. “Cement” looks beige in all the online photos I’ve seen...


----------



## baghabitz34

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Oh wow, it looks grey in the photo! Love it. “Cement” looks beige in all the online photos I’ve seen...





It really just depends on the light. Here it looks more beige. It’s a medium grey-beige color.


----------



## HandbagLover1983

I got the small canvas tote for Xmas/anniversary gift in December it’s one of my favorite bags!


----------



## JenJBS

The Soiree for church today.


----------



## JenJBS

My Percy Q  today.


----------



## sdkitty

JenJBS said:


> My Percy Q  today.
> View attachment 5364317


pretty......another purple bag


----------



## JenJBS

sdkitty said:


> pretty......another purple bag



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Baby Groovee.


----------



## ajde.adam

I just received my Box Bag 23 from the Marc Jacobs website and I just had to take a couple of pics before I started using it. I’ve been on a search for a beige/cream/tan bag for some time and I think this color checks off that box well enough. I’ve had the Box Bag 23 in black for a few years now and really liked the style and when I saw this color on sale, I added to cart and checked out quick. LOL


----------



## EverSoElusive

The Leather Mini Tote in True Red


----------



## pureplatinum

Fitting room pic with 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
my Santa Fe red Softshot


----------



## sdkitty

pureplatinum said:


> Fitting room pic with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5432289
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Santa Fe red Softshot


pretty....is that a new (not new to you) bag?


----------



## pureplatinum

sdkitty said:


> pretty....is that a new (not new to you) bag?


 Thank you. I’ve had this baby since early 2021, iirc.


----------



## teralpar

Just added my Mini Travelers Tote in True Red to my collection a couple of weeks ago ♥️


----------



## smile10281

Not quite in action but newly unboxed! First ever MJ bag…found this on FP and couldn’t be happier.


----------



## sdkitty

smile10281 said:


> Not quite in action but newly unboxed! First ever MJ bag…found this on FP and couldn’t be happier.


very nice
isn't it fun getting these beautiful bags at today's prices?


----------



## smile10281

sdkitty said:


> very nice
> isn't it fun getting these beautiful bags at today's prices?


Absolutely! So tempting to buy more at these prices.. Found another Stam that looked to be in good condition with the help of @Monera and it should arrive next week.  Hope to love it as much as this one.


----------



## sdkitty

smile10281 said:


> Absolutely! So tempting to buy more at these prices.. Found another Stam that looked to be in good condition with the help of @Monera and it should arrive next week.  Hope to love it as much as this one.


oh good...what color?
doesn't bother me at all that these bags are old
I got two MJ collection bags recently from around 2004 and they have very little wear on them


----------



## smile10281

sdkitty said:


> oh good...what color?
> doesn't bother me at all that these bags are old
> I got two MJ collection bags recently from around 2004 and they have very little wear on them


That’s great!

The color I got was listed as white but looks more like cream/ivory.


----------



## Allthingsheart

This is my MJ Camille bag. I read when this bag came out it was 1800 dollars. I got it off therealreal for 60 dollars. The only thing missing is the lock. I am unsure what to put there because it is kind of hard matching gold hardware. The leather on this is beautiful.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Allthingsheart said:


> View attachment 5442416
> 
> 
> This is my MJ Camille bag. I read when this bag came out it was 1800 dollars. I got it off therealreal for 60 dollars. The only thing missing is the lock. I am unsure what to put there because it is kind of hard matching gold hardware. The leather on this is beautiful.



Lovely little bag! Is the hardware like a brushed/matte gold? You might be able to find a lock on eBay or Poshmark if you look under “Marc Jacobs lock bag charm” or something to that effect.


----------



## Allthingsheart

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Lovely little bag! Is the hardware like a brushed/matte gold? You might be able to find a lock on eBay or Poshmark if you look under “Marc Jacobs lock bag charm” or something to that effect.




The color is kind of like an antique gold. I saw a MJ luggage tag on ebay but I haven't seen anything else but I will definitely be on ths lookout for them.


----------



## smile10281

Maiden voyage for my new-to-me Stam. Thanks again to @Monera for alerting me to this!


----------



## Monera

Beautiful!  I love a light bag in the summer!


----------



## Esquared72

My Totally Turnlock Faridah in Midnight…first designer bag I ever bought. Crazy that over 13 years later it still looks barely used. This lady has been through the ringer, but she’s a trooper. Old school MbMJ wears like iron while still being a soft, squishy, comfy puddle…love my Faridah!


----------



## RueMonge

Esquared72 said:


> View attachment 5577820
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Totally Turnlock Faridah in Midnight…first designer bag I ever bought. Crazy that over 13 years later it still looks barely used. This lady has been through the ringer, but she’s a trooper. Old school MbMJ wears like iron while still being a soft, squishy, comfy puddle…love my Faridah!


Yes! The squishy puddle is what I love about old school MbMJ.


----------



## missconvy

My second traveler tote


----------



## moissydan98

i LOVE this sweatshirt!!!!


----------



## Esquared72

Carrying my Dr. Q Groovee…one of my all-time favorites


----------



## sdkitty

Esquared72 said:


> View attachment 5594265
> 
> Carrying my Dr. Q Groovee…one of my all-time favorites


very nice
I always liked those bags...I bought one but returned it because the handles didn't fit on my shoulder - don't recall if it had the shoulder strap like yours


----------



## mr_pibb_fan

Carrying the Marc Jacobs 'Sofia' with a Stella McCartney ghost purse charm today


----------



## Lisa2007

Marc Jacobs Bucket Bag!


----------



## moissydan98

mr_pibb_fan said:


> Carrying the Marc Jacobs 'Sofia' with a Stella McCartney ghost purse charm today
> View attachment 5596286


i loveeee this combo!  the bag looks really supple and that ghost charm is just TOO cute!!! love it


----------



## mr_pibb_fan

daniellainez67 said:


> i loveeee this combo!  the bag looks really supple and that ghost charm is just TOO cute!!! love it


Thank you!! This is my first MJ bag and I can’t believe I’ve slept on them this long. They’re so nice!


----------



## Esquared72

Stella - one of my favorites


----------



## sdkitty

Esquared72 said:


> Stella - one of my favorites
> View attachment 5598331


here's my navy stella acquired recently....in great condition for a bag that is, I think, almost 20 years old


----------



## Esquared72

sdkitty said:


> here's my navy stella acquired recently....in great condition for a bag that is, I think, almost 20 years old
> 
> View attachment 5598366


They are the best…wear like iron.


----------



## sdkitty

Esquared72 said:


> They are the best…wear like iron.


yes, I have two now....that's probably enough....I'm always torn by the size thing - love a big bag like this for function but proportion-wise, I think a Bal City or something similar is better for me....so will see - if I continue to love the two stellas I have, maybe a grey one would be something to consider


----------



## Esquared72

Hillier in Faded Aluminum


----------



## Biik Zou

My mj that I love so much. My husband bought this for my birthday and He says that time that this the only he can afford to think of for my special day.


----------



## lee_dya

Just bought this MJ backpack for travelling!


----------



## IntheOcean

lee_dya said:


> Just bought this MJ backpack for travelling!
> View attachment 5645585


Cuties! Both the backpack and the Burberry bear. The color definitely stands out, too. Congrats


----------



## luv_bagz

Just received these 2 items. Super obsessed with my new micro MJ TOTE in red leather and the LV card case ❤️


----------



## HandbagLover1983

My new bag! The large tote in beige  anniversary/Christmas gift from my husband  I love orb


----------



## missconvy

luv_bagz said:


> Just received these 2 items. Super obsessed with my new micro MJ TOTE in red leather and the LV card case ❤️


It’s so cute and tiny!


----------

